# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2016



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2016 às 01:41)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2016 às 01:41)

Feliz 2016 a todos!!
Tirada em Cacilhas 
Fogo de artifício na Praça do Comércio.


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Jan 2016 às 02:38)

Espero que o pessoal tenha tido umas boas entradas e que tenhamos bons eventos metereologicos, mas qb. claro ,

ontem, ultimo dia do ano vou sempre dar um saltinho ao Terreiro do Paço, para assistir aos testes de som, não fosse eu um aficionado por som profissional,
como deixo o carro perto do Saldanha aproveito e faço caminhada e vou tirando uns "bonecos" ás luzes e como não podia faltar, ao tempo ,
este ano ( 2015 ) como tem sido hábito bem mais quente que no ano passado que estava fresquinho, vento quase nulo,

umas imagens do evento, da prelúdio da frente que ai vem,












actualmente tenho 11,6º C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2016 às 03:25)

Nada melhor do que entrar em 2016 com chuva, já chuviscou perto das 3h! Temperatura sobe bem, já nos 13,3ºC

Bom 2016 a todos!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 07:39)

Bom dia

*0,5 mm* já acumulados no novo ano, desde pouco antes das 5h até às 7h. A tradição diz que no dia 1 faz todos os tipos de tempo do ano que se inicia, bom prenúncio. 

Houve células a entrar pela Arrábida. Setúbal e foz do Sado e que deixaram até 4mm em Santana e 8 mm na cidade.

A mínima foi* 13,7ºC *à meia-noite, desde então tem vindo sempre a subir regularmente.

*16,0ºC* e 94% neste momento.

1020,2 hPa estáveis


----------



## Geopower (1 Jan 2016 às 08:23)

bom dia e bom ano a todos! Novo ano amanhece com céu muito nublado. 15,4*C. Vento fraco. 
Caiu um aguaceiro fraco entre as 5 e as 6 da manhã.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 08:30)

16,3ºC e 94%

Estas foram as células que entraram em Setúbal, associadas à frente quente "retorcida", imagens já das 7h30










Bom acumulado em Setúbal:


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 08:56)

Novas células a entrarem pela península de Setúbal. A chuva oculta toda a costa da Caparica ao Cabo, vista daqui.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 09:08)

O nascer do sol do novo ano:






16,7ºC e o vento a aumentar, miderado com rajadas de sudoeste.

Grande célula a sueste, sobre a península de Setúbal, mas grande aberta a sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 09:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tirada em Cacilhas
> Fogo de artifício na Praça do Comércio.



Espectacular vista e fotos daí, sempre pensei que é um dos melhores lugares para se ver sem multidões.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 09:40)

StormRic disse:


> Chove bem pela Caparica, acumulados até *4mm*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A célula seguiu para o estuário do Tejo (Mar da Palha), talvez volte a regar a Baixa:






Setúbal também com chuva mas deve ser fraca.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 10:12)

Vento moderado a forte de SSW.

17,1ºC tem estado a subir lentamente.
94% estáveis.
1020,5 hPa em subida lenta. Desconfio que é mais uma frente que para aqui nada vai trazer de especial.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2016 às 10:23)

Bom dia
Por aqui devia de ter caído uns aguaceiros durante a madrugada, porque o chão estava molhado esta manha.
A 1ª manha de 2016, segue nublada.
mínima:10.6ºC
actual:14.1ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2016 às 10:43)

Bom dia e bom ano! Aqui começa a chovermais forte e o vento tb aumenta...


----------



## TekClub (1 Jan 2016 às 10:57)

Bom Dia e bom ano, por aqui vai começando a chover e o vento aumentou muito de intensidade frente a passar...


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

Vento moderado a forte de SSW continua. Fora isso céu com nebulosidade a 5/8, estratocumulus e algumas nuvens médias. Sempre mais carregado a sueste.

*17,8ºC*, 92%, 1020,2 hPa parou de subir. Mantém-se os *0,5mm *acumulados em dois aguaceiros antes do nascer do sol.


----------



## nelson972 (1 Jan 2016 às 11:19)

Forte chuvada há momentos na figueira da foz, o vento sopra forte de sw , o mar está assim :


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 11:32)

Vento forte de SSW. Kitesurfers.

Céu encoberto com estratos. Começou a chuviscar.

17,9ºC
91%
1019,9 hPa

EDIÇÃO: Já se desenha a frente no radar aqui a oeste:


----------



## nelson972 (1 Jan 2016 às 11:59)

E mais um aguaceiro a chegar : 






É a frente? Chove bem !


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2016 às 12:02)

Boas

Muita chuva pela madrugada a partir das 5h mais ou menos... Rain rate máximo chegou aos 134,0mm/h

Precipitação acumulada até agora 8,2mm

Mínima 8,5ºC 

Agora tempo ameno 17,1ºC, 95%Hr e vento moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 53km/h

Bom Ano!!!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 12:04)

O espectacular e vertiginoso amanhecer do novo ano (ver na máxima resolução possível), observem a dinâmica das células do lado esquerdo (Setúbal):


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2016 às 12:12)

Bom dia pessoal, Bom Ano Novo!! Aqui por Lisboa um dia de temporal, muito vento, alguma chuva...muito escuro, mas bastante ameno, 17ºC de temperatura neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 12:16)

Já se perfilam as cumulonimbus da frente fria a oeste.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2016 às 12:26)

Bom dia e Bom Ano. 

Por enquanto apenas alguns chuviscos e vento moderado a forte.

A precipitação mais intensa tem passado a Norte de Coimbra:






Mas esta linha de instabilidade já deverá afectar todo o litoral centro:


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2016 às 12:31)

Boas!
Sigo com 16,9°C  e a mínima ficou nos 14,3°C.
Começar o ano logo com uma frente de alguma intensidade é fantástico!  Só faltava a trovoada!! 
Mais uma foto de ontem:


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2016 às 12:43)

Volta a chuva forte e o vento...


----------



## Garcia (1 Jan 2016 às 12:45)

Boas!!
Feliz 2016 a todos...

Chove bem por aqui desde à 5 min...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2016 às 12:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Volta a chuva forte e o vento...


Vento muito forte agora...


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 12:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mais uma foto de ontem:



 excelente!! 

E atenção: a frente ainda não é isto:






18,0ºC, 91%, 1018,8 hPa (descida rápida)

A escurecer, chuva a oeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2016 às 12:54)

A linha de instabilidade já está algo dissipada. Só o pessoal de Lisboa Norte para cima é que vai apanhá-la.
Por aqui continua o vento moderado com rajadas fortes. Nada de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 12:56)

Chuva e vento fortes agora.


----------



## Garcia (1 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

por aqui já parou...

pensei que isto fosse a frente, mas se não é, vamos ver se vem algo mais..  se bem que, caso chova muito com a intensidade que foi agora, pode não ser muito bom.. :/


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

Está mesmo agreste agora, vento muito forte e muita chuva... vai tudo pelo ar!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2016 às 13:04)

Retiro o que disse.  Já chove forte!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 13:07)

Vento muito forte na frente de praia.

Já parou a chuva.

Aí vai ela a caminho de Lisboa:
13:03 SSE






18,1ºC
Acumulou pouco, foi muito rápido.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2016 às 13:14)

Mal começou a chover, as gaivotas, que estavam a relaxar, começaram a enlouquecer, à procura de abrigo. 
Entretanto a chuva já parou e o vento acalmou. A frente não tem, infelizmente, desenvolvimento vertical. E eu que queria alguma trovoada...


----------



## AMFC (1 Jan 2016 às 13:23)

Bom ano para todos.
Caiu uma chuvada por breves minutos, se ficar por aqui é muito fraco.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 13:24)

Avista-se já a frente no horizonte:

13:18 WSW


----------



## AJJ (1 Jan 2016 às 13:38)

Por volta das 13, deu uma grande chuvada aqui ( avenidas novas) agora está seu limpo e sol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2016 às 13:46)

Por aqui esta manha foi marcada por aguaceiros e vento moderado.
Neste momento está a cair aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 13:49)

A linha de instabilidade já para Leste:
13:42 SE





Belo sol agora, mas a frente avança depressa.

17,6ºC
88%
0,8 mm


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 13:53)

O que vai de chuva lá para o Norte!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 14:13)

Aí vem ela:

14:10 WSW





14:13

Já chove! Muito escuro, horizonte completamente fechado.

14:14

Chuva forte!


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

Aqui a frente já passou, e já não chove. 






Resultado de alguns minutos de chuva forte:
São Martinho do Bispo: *15,7mm*
Pólo II da UC: *8,6mm*

Descida significativa da temperatura. 
*14ºC* actuais
Máxima: *16,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 14:16)

Dilúvio batido a vento forte!

18,0ºC
1018,2 hPa


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2016 às 14:24)

Choveu forte por instantes mas já parou. Isto assim não dá!! É muito rápido, nem dá para acumular!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 14:25)

DaniFR disse:


> Aqui a frente já passou, e já não chove.



Ainda não me parece a frente, pelo menos na imagem de satélite:






18,1ºC
1017,8 hPa


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2016 às 14:26)

Aqui o acumulado de precipitação vai em 11,4mm

Rajada máxima 55km/h

16,7ºC agora com muito pequenas abertas...


----------



## AJJ (1 Jan 2016 às 14:28)

Avenidas novas, volta a chuva forte e vento.

Começa do nada, para, dá sol, começa do nada ..


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

Aqui chove forte sem parar... penso que a Serra de Aire tb faz um certo efeito orográfico no aumento de pluviosidade...


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 14:32)

18,0ºC
1018,5 hPa
A pressão denuncia a passagem de uma linha de instabilidade. Desceu e subiu rapidamente.

1 mm 
Ficamos encharcados mas pouco acumula.

Houve trovoada no interior norte e centro.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 14:35)

14:05 Cascais
14:10 Parede
14:15 Oeiras
14:20 Algés

É mais rápido que um comboio rápido!


----------



## AMFC (1 Jan 2016 às 14:37)

2016 começa com rapidinhas


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 14:38)

AMFC disse:


> 2016 começa com rapidinhas


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 14:39)

AMFC disse:


> 2016 começa com rapidinhas


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2016 às 14:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui chove forte sem parar... penso que a Serra de Aire tb faz um certo efeito orográfico no aumento de pluviosidade...


Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## TekClub (1 Jan 2016 às 14:45)

aqui continua a chover fraco...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2016 às 14:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente agora!


Aqui já está como na segunda feira... deve ser difícil andar na estrada!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 14:54)

Recomeça a chover! Mas agora é fraco e o vento já está em WSW ou mesmo Oeste.

Este segmento da frente parece fraco. Ao longo de uma mesma frente esta pode ter diferentes configurações:












Actividade convectiva mais intensa na "Anafrente". Por aqui tem sido uma "Katafrente".


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 15:05)

Agora é que parece ser mesmo a frente.





A análise das 12h esclarece o que realmente tem passado. Tratou-se um sistema frontal gerado localmente, de madrugada passara o ramo quente e entretanto formou-se um ramo frio na ondulação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2016 às 15:13)

Que pena eu tenho de não ter um pluviómetro... aqui é água por todo o lado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2016 às 15:13)

Mínima: *12,1ºC* (exatamente no inicio do ano) 
Máxima: *17ºC*

Temperatura subiu rapidamente às 5h, bem como o vento.
Acumulado: *5,9 mm *


----------



## AJJ (1 Jan 2016 às 15:16)

Quando é que supostamente para de chover ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2016 às 15:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que pena eu tenho de não ter um pluviómetro... aqui é água por todo o lado!


Agora é o momento em que mais chove de todo o dia!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2016 às 15:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Agora é o momento em que mais chove de todo o dia!


Para Lisboa não. Já passou o mais interessante (que não teve nada de interessante).


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para Lisboa não. Já passou o mais interessante (que não teve nada de interessante).


Esta minha zona é muito chuvosa... o efeito orografico deve ser importante penso eu...


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2016 às 15:25)

O que vem agora, vão ser só chuviscos. A frente foi muito fraca para o pessoal de Lisboa. É preciso ter azar!  Sigo com 16,8°C.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 15:31)

AJJ disse:


> Quando é que supostamente para de chover ?



Pelo radar e pela imagem de satélite penso que não dura mais que uma hora.

Até às 14:00 os acumulados só eram realmente significativos em Alcobaça, Setúbal e Dunas de Mira (total só de hoje):


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2016 às 15:53)

Aqui já não chove... fui a rua para ver como estavam as coisas e tinha o portão aberto pelo vento forte! Só me tinha acontecido com o Ciclone Gong...


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2016 às 15:57)

Que desilusão de frente... 
A temperatura desce a pique, 16,4°C.
A pressão sobe bem. Vai nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 15:58)

Aqui em Carcavelos a chuva fraca ou chuvisco da frente que está a acabar de passar rendeu mais um escasso 1 mm, perfazendo *2,5 mm* de total do dia.  eu bem disse que esta frente ia ser também de precipitação escassa aqui na zona, fenómeno que está a ser interessante pela repetição ao longo de vários eventos frontais de Dezembro.

Descida de temperatura, *15,1ºC* neste momento. Vento de oeste moderado.

Mantém-se a HR com 88%, céu encoberto por nimbostratus, horizonte ainda fechado, chuvisco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2016 às 16:49)

Depois da chuva e do vento, agora para o final da tarde apareceu o sol.
Boa rega durante a manha e inicio de tarde.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 17:10)

Aí está o sol de volta a Carcavelos, agora sim no final da frente:

16:56 WSW





E já agora, esta outra imagem também foi desta tarde:

13:42 Sul


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2016 às 17:25)

O dia termina com 12,0mm nada mau!!


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2016 às 17:47)

acabei agora as festividades da passagem de ano, não tenho estado propriamente atento à chuva, mas por vezes ouvia a chover bem lá fora e com belas rajadas, a caminho de casa apanhei boa chuvada ao atravessar os campos do sorraia e Coruche prai há 1h30 atrás


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

*14,6ºC *estável
80%
1021,6 hPa em subida

Uma foto do amanhecer:


----------



## AJJ (1 Jan 2016 às 19:26)

E o primeiro inverno que passo em Lisboa, e está a desiludir um pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2016 às 20:18)

Boas noites,

*12,7ºC
6,6 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2016 às 21:15)

AJJ disse:


> E o primeiro inverno que passo em Lisboa, e está a desiludir um pouco.


Bem vindo ao nosso mundo!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2016 às 21:17)

Boas!
Sigo com 14,7°C. Está muito calor para a época e parece que assim vai continuar durante um bom tempo...
A pressão já vai nos 1022hPa.


----------



## JCS (1 Jan 2016 às 22:55)

Boa noite. Por aqui o aguaceiro mais memorável ocorreu por volta das 13h acompanhado por uma rajada de 71km/h, a mais forte do dia. Momentos depois veio logo o sol graças a uma aberta espectacular.
Agora estão 12,9 °C e tudo calmo.


----------



## cactus (1 Jan 2016 às 23:16)

Aqui a noite vai muito húmida e algo fresca , vai pingando aqui e ali .


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2016 às 01:48)

Acumulado final: *6,9 mm*
Algumas rajadas de *45 km/h*

Neste momento *12,1ºC* estáveis.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2016 às 03:28)

Acumulado do primeiro dia do ano intrigantemente reduzido na maior parte das estações, tendo em conta o aparato de previsão, radar, sinóptica etc. Opinião pessoal, claro.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2016 às 04:26)

JCS disse:


> Olá a todos! A minha estreia... Máxima de 15,1ºC e mínima de 12,1ºC. Temperatura actual de 14,3ºC, de acordo com a estação do IST.



Olá, bem vindo ao fórum, peço desculpa de dar as boas vindas atrasadas mas só agora vi um grupo de mensagens antigas (já do ano passado... ).
Essa estação do IST debita dados on-line? Tem registo de precipitação?


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2016 às 04:33)

12,5ºC e 84%
Mantém-se portanto a corrente de oeste e mais uma vez não houve significativa mudança de massa de ar.

Pressão recuperou mas estagnou, 1023,9 hPa.

Às 00h a análise mostrava que não havia alteração da situação geral, anticiclone recolhido nas latitudes baixas, depressões sucessivas a cavarem-se no Atlântico rumo às Ilhas Britânicas e de encontro ao potente anticiclone finlandês:






Videos da passagem da frente de ontem:


Observando a sequência fica-se algo surpreendido por toda esta dinâmica de vento, nuvens e chuva só ter produzido 2,5 mm.

A aberta final após a frente é épica e tudo, mas do lado esquerdo as nuvens que se afastam revelam a fraca extensão vertical (katafrente). A humidade da massa de ar pós-frontal manteve-se, os contrastes na superfícei frontal eram reduzidos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jan 2016 às 10:00)

Por aqui o dia acordou sol, sigo com 11.8ºC
mínima: 8.3ºC
A minha "velhota" já ralhava que a casa estava cheia de húmidade, e que nao conseguia enxugar a roupa, com este sol ficou logo contente.


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Jan 2016 às 12:29)

Umas imagens do primeiro de Janeiro de 2016, que começou, um pouco molhado um pouco ventoso e ameno, como tem sido "normal" neste inverno,

a começar na Ericeira onde fui almoçar, começou a chover,






Ribeira de Ilhas, já tinha aliviado a chuva e algum vento,






São Julião, onde registei num breve espaço de tempo 41,6 km/h de vento e chovia pouco,






a caminho de casa, começa novamente a chover com alguma intensidade, mas por pouco tempo,

a tarde depois rumei a marginal para uma breve volta a pé por Cascais e claro algumas paragens,

Carcavelos, tempo mais limpo e vento mais reduzido, mas temperatura suportável,










Guincho, vento que registei 36,7 km/h, 






e por fim, praia de Abano,






depois de sair daqui começou a chuviscar, mas por pouco tempo,

registei uma mínima de 9,6º C e o céu está algo negro aqui a volta e serra da Amoreira.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2016 às 15:53)

Mais um mês com as temperaturas bem acima da média
Mínima: *11,3ºC*
Máxima: *17,8ºC
*
Céu nublado e vento fraco

Algumas folhas ainda estão por cair...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2016 às 16:51)

Boas,
*
15,1ºC*
Tempo cinzento
Vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2016 às 17:21)

Registos fotográficos da volta desta manhã.
A temperatura a oscilou entre os 12,6ºC e 15,5ºC.
Pouco ou nenhum vento, ainda bem.

Perto de Almoçageme(Sintra).






Observei pelo menos 3 zonas onde ocorre formação de gelo no pavimento, isto existe ao pontapé em grande parte do país, mas a escassos kms do mar, não deixa de ser interessante como a zona de Colares é realmente muito fria.


Dos três locais, o ultimo será o mais frio, trata-se de Galamares, a estrada está a 5 metros acima da cota do rio, a inversão é forte.
















Dei um salto à barragem da Mula e Lagoa azul.

Barragem, vazia, como é natural, na zona de saída da água, marcava 5,5 metros, uma miseria.












Lagoa Azul






Fui espreitar as 2 linhas de água que alimentam a Lagoa Azul, isto diz tudo...
A serra precisa de muita mais água para regressar à normalidade, claro que na vertente norte ha muito mais água, mas aqui, na vertente sul, está complicado.












Cumprimentos


----------



## JCS (2 Jan 2016 às 17:50)

StormRic disse:


> Olá, bem vindo ao fórum, peço desculpa de dar as boas vindas atrasadas mas só agora vi um grupo de mensagens antigas (já do ano passado... ).
> Essa estação do IST debita dados on-line? Tem registo de precipitação?


Obrigado pelas boas vindas. A estação debita dados online mas não tem pluviómetro ou então os seus dados estão indisponíveis. Naquela zona porém, tenho alguma fartura de estações.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2016 às 19:00)

Ha pouco, caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
*13,5ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jan 2016 às 20:18)

Céu encoberto e 14,4ºC neste primeiro post de 2016. Parece vir daí tempo húmido e cinzento.

Feliz 2016 para toda a comunidade!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jan 2016 às 20:48)

Depois de uma manha solarenga, a tarde ficou marcada por alguma nebulosidade.
Sigo com 13.4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2016 às 22:05)

Boas!
Hoje fui dar uma volta ao Cabo Raso. O mar estava muito agitado mas não tanto como ontem. Esta foto foi tirada quando o sol já se estava a baixar. Note-se também os aguaceiros lá ao fundo:




Farol do cabo Raso:




A agitação era tão forte na Praia do Guincho que levantou muito vapor de água:




Para a minha surpresa, o vento não estava nada forte e não estava frio algum


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Jan 2016 às 23:59)

Hoje foi dia de caminhada pela Expo, há ano atrás ( mais dois dias ) estava um griso desgraçado, hoje bem ameno até tive de tirar a camisola de malha que tinha levado, temperaturas possivelmente nos 15º - 16º C,
ainda senti um minúsculo chuvisco  a alguns km´s do carro, vento muito fraco de "sul",
a chegar a casa a estrada estava ligeiramente molhada e os meus pais disseram que "choveu" ,

umas imagens do local,












amanhã dia de mau tempo ?, la terei de ir dar uma volta  ao local do costume,

actualmente tenho 11,3º C, mas já esteve pertinho dos 10º C.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

Vitor TT disse:


> Hoje foi dia de caminhada pela Expo, há ano atrás ( mais dois dias ) estava um griso desgraçado, hoje bem ameno até tive de tirar a camisola de malha que tinha levado, temperaturas possivelmente nos 15º - 16º C,
> ainda senti um minúsculo chuvisco  a alguns km´s do carro, vento muito fraco de "sul",
> a chegar a casa a estrada estava ligeiramente molhada e os meus pais disseram que "choveu" ,
> 
> ...


Muito boas as fotos!! Saudades de passar por aí... 
Mau tempo? Amanhã? No máximo uns chuviscos.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2016 às 00:57)

Boas!

Mais um dia em que olhando para as temperaturas não pareceu de Inverno. Durante a tarde o céu esteve bastante carregado, parecia que ia chover no entanto não passou da aparência:


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2016 às 01:45)

eu hoje fui passear ai para os lados de Sintra, perto da Serra de Sintra, quando passei o Tejo para esse lado o tempo esteve sempre encoberto


----------



## jamestorm (3 Jan 2016 às 02:31)

Por Lisboa começa agpra a chover!!!

Jonas_87 belas fotos!! Pois a Serra de Sintra precisa de Chuva, mas plantar so eucaliptos e acácia  na vertente Sul nos últimos 20 anos, também contribui e muito para a secura,...não estão bem a ver o que esses bichos sugam de água e nutrientes  A serra de Sintra esta a ficar tóxica de espécies vegetais invasoras e ninguém faz nada, uma vergonha


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 02:34)

Vitor TT disse:


> Umas imagens do primeiro de Janeiro de 2016, que começou, um pouco molhado um pouco ventoso e ameno, como tem sido "normal" neste inverno,
> 
> a começar na Ericeira onde fui almoçar, começou a chover,





jonas_87 disse:


> Registos fotográficos da volta desta manhã.





Tiagolco disse:


> Esta foto foi tirada quando o sol já se estava a baixar. Note-se também os aguaceiros lá ao fundo:





Vitor TT disse:


> umas imagens do local,



Fotos de reportagem sempre imperdíveis, as vossas! 


Vê-se que a Mula está desesperantemente em baixo! A Lagoa Azul está bem melhor, porque não se consome água de lá e o volume a encher é muito menor.
Tentarei ver como estão as fontes e os lagos do lado norte. Há muita intercepção de águas com captações, isso também conta.


Entretanto aqui em Carcavelos está uma bela *ventania de Sul*, faz uma grande pressão na janela. Começou há poucas horas. Tem havido interrupções de eletricidade estranhas aqui pela zona.

A mínima de ontem foi *12,0ºC* e máxima de *16,9ºC*; humidade emtre *84% e 62%*.

Alguns chuviscos só humedeceram. A pressão tem vindo a descer lentamente desde o máximo de ontem ao fim da manhã, 1026,0 hPa, está em *1020,9 hPa* agora.

Pela análise a corrente forte de WSW no Atlântico vai mais uma vez passar de raspão no norte onde, aí sim, vai chover bem.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 02:37)

jamestorm disse:


> Por Lisboa começa agpra a chover!!!
> 
> Jonas_87 belas fotos!! Pois a Serra de Sintra precisa de Chuva, mas plantar so eucaliptos na vertente Sul nos últimos 20 anos tambem contribui e muito para a secura,...não estão bem a ver o que esses bichos sugam de água e nutrientes



Ora precisamente! Estamos a ver e bem, sempre foi o crime mais apontado por mim perpetrado na serra! Isso e terem deixado a propagação das pragas sem controle até recentemente a Parques de Sintra a tentar suster, infelizmente com outras consequências que também eram previsíveis como seja a perda de densidade da mata e a entrada dos ventos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jan 2016 às 02:46)

Por aqui vai chovendo certinho, o vento é praticamente nulo. 11,9ºC.


----------



## Candy (3 Jan 2016 às 02:49)

Estava eu descansadinha a pensar que não vinha chuva de noite... estendi roupa na corda e tal... 
Agora lembrei-me de ir ver o radar e... ai bolas que vem chuva!... Fui apanhar a roupa e... estava a cair um aguaceiro!!! Já está tudo molhado e o chão tem poças! Humpf... agora parou...


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2016 às 03:01)

por aqui também já chuviscou algo, mas pouco, como não estava à espera que caisse já algo, não dei por isso, mas no chão sitios mais abrigados nota se molhado e cheira um pouco a terra molhada
céu encoberto com 12ºC a subir e uma brisa


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 03:02)

Candy disse:


> Estava eu descansadinha a pensar que não vinha chuva de noite... estendi roupa na corda e tal...
> Agora lembrei-me de ir ver o radar e... ai bolas que vem chuva!... Fui apanhar a roupa e... estava a cair um aguaceiro!!! Já está tudo molhado e o chão tem poças! Humpf... agora parou...



E daqui a meia hora ainda cai mais:







Aqui por Carcavelos, nada, só vento de sul moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Candy (3 Jan 2016 às 03:03)

E vem mais!... direitinha para aqui


----------



## Candy (3 Jan 2016 às 03:06)

StormRic disse:


> E daqui a meia hora ainda cai mais



Precisamente! 
Está a ganhar forma


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 03:11)

O amanhecer de ontem, dia 2, ainda foi bonito, e até teve algum sol até ao início da tarde.


----------



## Candy (3 Jan 2016 às 03:38)

Chove...
O vento parece ter aumentado um pouco. Mal mexia ar árvores e agora vê-se que já abanam.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 08:43)

Bom dia

A mínima foi às 3h30, *14,7ºC*, desde então sempre a subir, 16,0ºC agora.

83%, passou pelos *91%* quando a temperatura era mínima, foi mínima à meia-noite, 79%.

Céu encoberto, vento moderado de sudoeste, nimbostratus, tecto muito baixo no oceano, parece mesmo que vai chover a qualquer momento mas nada, nem um chuvisco. Que desperdício de tantas nuvens e humidade!






Pressão neste momento nos 1020,2 hPa, já esteve mais baixa, à volta das 6h, em concordância com a análise sinóptica.
A chuva vai toda para o norte.






Todos os dados que publico provém da estação Rua da Alemanha, aqui perto no bairro. Tem prestado um óptimo serviço.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2016 às 10:03)

Por aqui o dia acordou nublado, e já devia ter caído uns aguaceiros no final da madrugada.
mínima:12.4ºC
actual:13.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2016 às 11:04)

Boas,

*15,9ºC *
Chuvisco
*0,5 mm*


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2016 às 11:06)

Em Caneças, aos 300m, nevoeiro e chuva fraca. Esteve a noite toda nisto.


----------



## Geopower (3 Jan 2016 às 11:07)

bom dia. Vai chovendo fraco por Telheiras, apesar de no radar não ser visivel. Vento fraco. 16.0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 11:10)

Chuviscou, molhou o chão.

Vento de SSW moderado.

*16,3ºC*, a subir lentamente
*93%* a subir, apesar da subida simultânea da temperatura. Resultado, nem é preciso chover para ficar tudo molhado, ponto de orvalho a ficar muito próximo da temperatura ambiente.

*1019,5* hPa oscilante.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2016 às 11:20)

Boas

Mínima de 10,2ºC

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h 1,2mm e neste momento chove

16,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2016 às 11:42)

Muito nevoeiro a entrar na zona, influencia da serra, como sempre.
*1 mm
16,0ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2016 às 12:35)

Por aqui sigo com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 13:03)

chuvisca torrencialmente aqui!

Visibilidade muito reduzida pela precipitação, 300m, embora também haja neblina à mistura ou mesmo talvez nevoeiro.

17,0ºC e 95%

Ainda não há registo de acumulado.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2016 às 13:07)

por aqui chuvisca certinho


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 13:07)

Vento forte com rajadas, vagas de chuvisco denso, mas está mais claro.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2016 às 13:22)

Nevoeiro levantou por aqui, a serra mantém-se oculta.
Vento moderado a forte. 
2 mm


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2016 às 13:31)

Boas!
Como a minha mãe diz: "Hoje é dia de criar sapo." 
Esta chuva "molha tolos" já chateia bastante mas pelo menos molha os terrenos.
Sigo com 16,7°C e a mínima ficou nos 14,2°C. Já não nos podemos queixar de que o Inverno está a ser seco  Não vamos ver o sol durante uns bons dias.


----------



## Rachie (3 Jan 2016 às 13:34)

Candy disse:


> Estava eu descansadinha a pensar que não vinha chuva de noite... estendi roupa na corda e tal...
> Agora lembrei-me de ir ver o radar e... ai bolas que vem chuva!... Fui apanhar a roupa e... estava a cair um aguaceiro!!! Já está tudo molhado e o chão tem poças! Humpf... agora parou...


Por aqui começou a ameaçar às 8 da noite por isso tirei logo a minha que estava quase seca. 

Por Cacilhas chuviscos, por vezes mais intensos. Belo dia para sofá :-D


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2016 às 14:19)

Recomeça a chover fraco.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2016 às 14:21)

por aqui continua a chuviscar o vento vai aumentado e a temperatura abafada de *17.1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jan 2016 às 15:26)

Boa tarde

*15,2ºC* e chuva fraca

Final da manhã e inicio de tarde marcados pelos chuviscos.

São Martinho do Bispo: *4mm*
Celas: *2,5mm*
Pólo II: *1,7mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2016 às 15:31)

Boa tarde! Aqui a chuva passou a moderada/forte...


----------



## Geopower (3 Jan 2016 às 15:41)

manhã de periodos de chuvisco a chuva fraca. Neste momento não chove. Vento aumentou de intensidade:moderado de SW. Temperatura: 16.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 16:16)

Ainda não houve uma única hora em que as estações do IPMA na região litoral centro tivessem acumulado 1 mm.  excepto ali no extremo norte.
Isto mostra bem como tem sido o dia, regularmente chuvisco ou chuva muito fraca.







Aqui por Carcavelos praia acumulou *0,5 mm*. Até houve uma pequena aberta em que entrou o sol. Estratos e nimbostratus, o vento tem rodado para WSW e até oeste nesta altura em que o tecto das nuvens levantou um pouco.

16,8ºC, a máxima foi *17,0ºC* pelas 13h.
A pressão continuou a descer devagar até aos *1016,8 hPa* uma hora atrás; 1017,2 hPa neste momento.
HR 92%


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

Boa tarde,

Dia encoberto com vento moderado e períodos de chuvisco/chuva fraca. Tempo muito húmido.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2016 às 17:09)

Nada de novo por aqui,
*16,4ºC *
Vento moderado
*2 mm*
_____
Interessante a máxima para terça-feira, fria,e com agravante de vento moderado a forte,venha ela!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2016 às 17:53)

O final de tarde/inicio da noite aqui segue com chuva miudinha, acompanhada com algum vento.


----------



## lm1960 (3 Jan 2016 às 18:07)

Boas,

Como costumo dizer está um tempo "adegueiro", está bom para estar numa adega com
umas brasas, chouriço assado, pão caseiro, um bom tinto e uns amigos á conversa....


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (3 Jan 2016 às 18:12)

Aqui começou a chover a meio da manhã e só  ali por volta das 13h acalmou, depois voltou e tem sido a tarde toda sempre a chover. Sempre chuva miuda, mas vai acumulando! Segundo a estação aqui próxima já vai nos 13,5mm!


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jan 2016 às 18:14)

Tarde de chuva fraca e persistente. Muita humidade.

Zona Norte do distrito de Coimbra
Febres, Cantanhede: *13,5mm*

Cidade de Coimbra
São Martinho do Bispo: *9,4mm*
Pólo II: *7,11mm*
Celas: *6,6mm*
Ceira:* 6,3mm*

Zona Sul
Miranda do Corvo: *5,3mm*
Lousã: *1,5mm*

*




*


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2016 às 18:58)

Máxima: *16,6ºC*
Mínima: *12,8ºC*
Acumulado até então:* 5,2 mm 
*
Dia nublado e de chuviscos, vento moderado e pressão a descer.


----------



## Geopower (3 Jan 2016 às 20:07)

chuvisco continuo desde as 16h. 16,8*C. Ar saturado de humidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2016 às 20:35)

A chuva miudinha persiste ainda, esta chuva é do melhor para os terrenos, porque vai encharcando os terrenos devagar.
Muita humidade na rua e dentro de casa.
Sigo com 16.3ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2016 às 21:02)

Que ventania que está lá fora!! Acho que daria para um aviso amarelo . Sigo com 16,6°C e 97% de HR. Parece que estou num país tropical...


----------



## DulceGaranhão (3 Jan 2016 às 21:05)

Muito vento e muita chuva e não se previa acho eu?!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2016 às 21:12)

Aqui também chuva e vento mais forte...


----------



## jamestorm (3 Jan 2016 às 21:26)

em Lisboa não para de choviscar ha varias horas, puxada a vento por vezes com rajada...
tempo deste faz esquecer a seca...parece uma miragem o calor


----------



## srr (3 Jan 2016 às 21:42)

Por aqui..só uns chuviscos.

Somam 1,8 mm.


----------



## Geopower (3 Jan 2016 às 22:03)

Continua o chuvisco. Vento moderado de SW. Temperatura mantêm-se estável: 16.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2016 às 22:21)

*16,3ºC*
Borrifos a esvoaçarem por todo o lado.
*2,3 mm*

A serra esteve certamente o dia inteiro sob chuvisco/chuva fraca.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jan 2016 às 22:50)

E chove, chove, chove...  

Celas: *14,7mm*
Ceira: *13,7mm*
Pólo II: *13,2mm*

A estação de São Martinho do Bispo segue com um acumulado de 21,1mm , mas não me parece estar correcto, pois apresenta uma diferença significativa em relação às outras estações de Coimbra com resultado muito próximos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2016 às 23:37)

Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## Profetaa (3 Jan 2016 às 23:50)

Por aqui chuva certinha há mais de 12 horas...
quase 23mm acumulados


----------



## criz0r (4 Jan 2016 às 00:44)

Boa noite, dia de ontem praticamente todo em regime de chuva fraca/chuviscos sempre puxada a vento moderado por vezes forte. Há pouco tive um período de chuva já um pouco mais "grossita"  e agora não chove mas o vento está claramente a puxá-la .


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2016 às 01:04)

Boa madrugada!

O chuvisco e o céu encoberto foram a imagem de marca de ontem dia 3. 

Agora já no dia 4, as condições mantêm-se (chuvisco). É pena que a chuva mais consistente esteja ficar toda no Norte, mas ter isto é melhor que nada.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jan 2016 às 01:42)

Os chuviscos/chuva fraca mantêm-se acompanhados por vento moderado e céu encoberto.

Temperatura nos 16,6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 02:26)

chove moderado por aqui , oiço bem a chuva lá fora e no telhado


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 05:03)

Bom dia

Os chuviscos fracos esvoaçando ao vento moderado de WSW não têm conseguido acumular.
Ontem o acumulado ficou-se mesmo pelos 0,5 mm.

*16,8ºC* neste momento, tem oscilado em torno dos 16,7ºC. É notável como o facto de ser dia ou noite não altera a temperatura, estabilidade espantosa desta consistente massa de ar tropical.

Humidade relativa em *94%*, já esteve durante várias horas nos* 96%*.

A  pressão matém a tendência geral de descida, 1,6 hPa em 4 horas, *1014,1 hPa* neste momento.
Às 00h a estação Rua da Alemanha registava *1016,5 hPa*, o que está de acordo com a análise sinóptica dessa hora:







Sintoma da elevada humidade tem sido as frequentes falhas de energia eléctrica aqui pela zona, motivadas provavelmente pelo contorno dos isoladores nos postes de tensão média ou transformadores. Já nem tem conta as vezes que tem falhado. off-topic: Como o fornecimento de internet é por cabo e modem e o computador já só funciona ligado ao carregador, o seguimento tem sido um pouco difícil... 

O mapa de acumulados horários mantém-se persistente ao longo das mais de 24horas do evento pelo norte e desde há 16 horas que atinge com pequenos acumulados todo o restante território até mesmo ao Algarve:






No entanto o radar só é notável mesmo na região litoral norte e noroeste da região interior norte e centro:


----------



## TekClub (4 Jan 2016 às 06:21)

Bom dia!
Por aqui esta um vento muito forte pelo radar ja não deve faltar muito para a chuva...


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 07:55)

Vento forte!

Céu sempre encoberto com o que parece serem altostratus espessos, estratocumulus talvez.

*17,1ºC* !
84%

Pressão em descida regular, *1013,1 hPa.*

Começa a cavar-se o campo da pressão em toda a zona atlântica a oeste da península, dois sistemas frontais forçam a descida mais para sul:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 08:07)

Os acumulados do evento até às 7h:






Só o extremo norte da região atinge perto dos 20 mm, Coimbra em especial.
Confirmo o acumulado ridículo de Cabo Raso, pois aqui em Carcavelos só tenho *0,5 mm*!
Um pouco mais para o interior, e portanto mais elevado, Nova Oeiras conseguiu *0,8mm hoje* a somar aos *0,5mm* de ontem.
Parede ontem teve *1,5 mm* e hoje tem *0,5 mm*.


----------



## Geopower (4 Jan 2016 às 08:50)

bom dia. 16,7*C. Vento forte de SW. Céu encoberto


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 09:24)

Por aqui a noite foi marcada pela chuva miudinha.
Agora é o vento moderado que se faz ouvir.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 09:33)

Bom dia. Vento muito forte! Chuva moderada a forte sempre continua...


----------



## criz0r (4 Jan 2016 às 10:42)

Bom dia, a noite por aqui foi muito ventosa com rajadas por vezes bastante fortes, á ida para o trabalho notei alguns ramos de árvores bem pesados que cederam devido á força do vento e um ou outro caso esporádico de semáforos e estruturas danificados. Alguma chuva também durante a noite e por agora pela Estefânia onde me encontro céu muito nublado e bastante vento ainda. O rio Tejo estava bastante revolto, portanto imagino como estará o mar.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2016 às 10:42)

Boas,

Cascais segue nos 16,5ºC com vento moderado a forte.
Hoje de manhã quando saí de casa estavam fortes rajadas em Alcabideche.

A ser verdade a previsão do ECMWF, à tarde vai chover algo de jeito, vamos ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 11:32)

Vento muito forte agora! Tenho tudo a voar na varanda... lá se vão as plantas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 11:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vento muito forte agora! Tenho tudo a voar na varanda... lá se vão as plantas!


Tambem chove mais forte!


----------



## Candy (4 Jan 2016 às 12:04)

Bom dia,

Aqui pelo centro de Peniche vai chovendo. O vento, esse, está tão estranho!... Sopra ora forte e de quando em quando tem umas rajadas estranhas. Estão a ver uma mota quando acelera e faz aquele barulho horrivel antes dde dar um rater?... É mais ou menos isso! Não é barulho normal de rajada, é um som... ESTRANHO!
Estranho é também não haver nenhum aviso relativo ao vento. Só do mar e da chuva. É que estas rajadas deitam uma pessoa ao chão! Vêem fortes e de repente. Não são aquelas rajadas que se ouvem ganhar força.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (4 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

Candy disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui pelo centro de Peniche vai chovendo. O vento, esse, está tão estranho!... Sopra ora forte e de quando em quando tem umas rajadas estranhas. Estão a ver uma mota quando acelera e faz aquele barulho horrivel antes dde dar um rater?... É mais ou menos isso! Não é barulho normal de rajada, é um som... ESTRANHO!
> Estranho é também não haver nenhum aviso relativo ao vento. Só do mar e da chuva. É que estas rajadas deitam uma pessoa ao chão! Vêem fortes e de repente. Não são aquelas rajadas que se ouvem ganhar força.


Aqui em Almargem está muito vento também e de noite foi horrivel,também acho estranho não haver avisos para o vento,já têm colocado avisos amarelos para o vento e as vezes nem é nada de especial,estranho. Estranho o vento aqui também é assim e quente ,vamos ver no que vai dar


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2016 às 12:16)

Sempre achei que O IPMA e previsão do vento nunca se deram muito bem, no verão com a nortada violenta que assola a minha zona, a ausência de avisos chega a ser angustiante.
Talvez seria bom para eles meterem a estação do Cabo Raso a debitar dados de vento, talvez ajudava a perceberem o que se passa na região, não sei, digo eu...
__________ 

Vento moderado a forte.
17ºC
Não passamos disto, por enquanto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2016 às 12:25)

De madrugada acumulou *2 mm* e desde então mais nada...

Ponto de orvalho colado à temperatura
Mínima:* 14,8ºC
*
Rajada de 50 km/h


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Jan 2016 às 12:26)

E este foi o "produto" da volta de ontem, de um dia de "mau tempo" , pela região Sintrense, a começar na Peninha, nevoeiro do costume e vento onde registei uns modestos 67,2 km/h meio fraquito e temperatura de 14,1º C, ainda não chovia, embora de vez em quando sentia um chuvisco que não sei se seria mais da libertação da humidade condensada nos arbustos pelo vento,







próxima paragem praia do Guincho, vento de 32,9 km/h a temperatura no carro já nos 17º C,






ao lado do cabo Raso, 









a seguir, ao lado de estação metereologica do Raso registei uns 32,9 km/h, mas o vento era muito inconstante em velocidade e até de direcção, com um anemómetro adequado deveria registar bem mais,

na praia do Abano registei uns 41,9 km/h,

entretanto a caminho da Malveira da Serra começa o nevoeiro e próxima paragem obrigatória na Pirolita inicialmente estava nevoeiro o que não permitia ver nada, mas levantou um pouco, vento de 43,5 km/h,






a temperatura andou quase sempre nos 16º - 17º C, em termos de chuva praticamente quase nada caio, uns meros chuviscos, embora a caminho de casa estes tenham aumentando um pouco de intensidade, mas apenas um pouco .


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Jan 2016 às 12:28)

Candy disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui pelo centro de Peniche vai chovendo. O vento, esse, está tão estranho!... Sopra ora forte e de quando em quando tem umas rajadas estranhas. Estão a ver uma mota quando acelera e faz aquele barulho horrivel antes dde dar um rater?... É mais ou menos isso! Não é barulho normal de rajada, é um som... ESTRANHO!
> Estranho é também não haver nenhum aviso relativo ao vento. Só do mar e da chuva. É que estas rajadas deitam uma pessoa ao chão! Vêem fortes e de repente. Não são aquelas rajadas que se ouvem ganhar força.



Curioso que aqui também se está a passar o mesmo!


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2016 às 12:31)

rajadas de vento forte aqui por Lisboa!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 12:32)

Tem sido uma manha muito ventosa, acompanhado por alguns períodos de chuviscos.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (4 Jan 2016 às 12:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sempre achei que O IPMA e previsão do vento nunca se deram muito bem, no verão com a nortada violenta que assola a minha zona, a ausência de avisos chega a ser angustiante.
> Talvez seria bom para eles meterem a estação do Cabo Raso a debitar dados de vento, talvez ajudava a perceberem o que se passa na região, não sei, digo eu...
> __________
> 
> ...


Pois também acho,porque aqui onde moro é uma zona rural e até é importante para os trabalhadores do campo saberem mais ao pormenor,mas enfim....


----------



## Sandie (4 Jan 2016 às 12:36)

Candy disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui pelo centro de Peniche vai chovendo. O vento, esse, está tão estranho!... Sopra ora forte e de quando em quando tem umas rajadas estranhas. Estão a ver uma mota quando acelera e faz aquele barulho horrivel antes dde dar um rater?... É mais ou menos isso! Não é barulho normal de rajada, é um som... ESTRANHO!
> Estranho é também não haver nenhum aviso relativo ao vento. Só do mar e da chuva. É que estas rajadas deitam uma pessoa ao chão! Vêem fortes e de repente. Não são aquelas rajadas que se ouvem ganhar força.



Neste momento em Encarnação - Mafra, e posso reportar o mesmo, rajadas "estranhas" que parecem vir do nada, embora com menos intensidade que as referidas.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 12:39)

aguaceiro fraco por aqui, também fez umas rajadas fortes mesmo na chegada do aguaceiro mas foi só no inicio

17.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 13:08)

Apareceu o sol por breves minutos.

17,7ºC
82%
Pressao em queda: 2 hPa em 2 horas.

1011,4 hPa

Estratocumulus e altocumulus, alguns cirrus por cima.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 13:17)

*1011,1 hPa*, em queda.

Mar muito picado, kitesurfers e gaivotas em grande movimento.
Ainda não chegou a ondulação maior.


----------



## Candy (4 Jan 2016 às 13:32)

Aquelas rajadas mais fortes e estranhas parecem ter acalmado. Continua muito vento.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2016 às 13:42)

Boas! 

A toada de ontem mantém-se por aqui, apenas o vento está consideravelmente mais forte. Ou seja temos céu encoberto, e por vezes algum chuvisco e vento por vezes forte. Os acumulados têm sido ridículos nas estações do WU aqui da região, ontem andaram pelos 1/2mm e hoje até ao momento variam entre 0.5 e 1.5mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 13:49)

O vento forte que se faz sentir na rua até empurra as pessoas. A chuva miúda mantem-se.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2016 às 13:52)

Boas

Mínima muito alta 16,5ºC

Agora estão uns amenos 17,7ºC a máxima foi aos 18,1ºC

Precipitação até agora 0,8mm, a partir do fim da tarde vai chegar a frente fria a ver se pelo menos uns 10mm deixa por aqui...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 14:00)

Chuva e vento mais forte agora... e pelo que vejo no dadar vai ficar feio!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

*1009,4 hPa !*
18,1ºC
83%


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 14:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva e vento mais forte agora... e pelo que vejo no dadar vai ficar feio!









Concordo. Mais a norte os acumulados começam a ser impressionantes, excedem os 130 mm. A verter para o Douro estão enormes quantidades de água numa extensão muito grande.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jan 2016 às 14:42)

Boa tarde

Manhã de chuviscos e chuva fraca que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, assim como o vento que tem sido moderado com rajadas fortes.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h:
Febres, Cantanhede: *29,5mm*
Miranda do Corvo: *19mm*
Pólo II, Coimbra: *17,3mm*
Brenha, Figueira da Foz: *16,5mm*
Lousã: *9,7mm*

**


----------



## AMFC (4 Jan 2016 às 14:55)

Boas malta, que quantidade de chuva chegará à grande Lisboa ? A frente vai continuar activa ou vai perder força ? obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 15:00)

Isto aqui está cada vez mais agreste...


----------



## Candy (4 Jan 2016 às 15:02)

Peniche voltou a chuva e o vento intensificou.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 15:03)

AMFC disse:


> Boas malta, que quantidade de chuva chegará à grande Lisboa ? A frente vai continuar activa ou vai perder força ? obrigado


Com certeza a frente vai enfraquecer mas ainda chegará alguma chuva persistente e por vezes forte por volta das 18h.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 15:12)

Boas!
Sigo com 18,1°C e tive a máxima e a mínima mais altas deste "inverno", de 18,4°C e 16,5°C, respetivamente...
O vento está moderado, com rajadas muito fortes! Penso que o aviso amarelo seria necessário...


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 15:21)

por aqui 17.3ºC, mas já tive 17.7ºC, céu encoberto, vento algo forte mais que ontem, as árvores mais altas principalmente os eucaliptos abanam bastante


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

1007hPa!!! A pressão está a descer a um ritmo muito interessante!!


----------



## meko60 (4 Jan 2016 às 15:28)

Boas.
Começou a chover por aqui. Fraco ainda.......mas ver logo ao fim da tarde.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 15:31)

*1008,7 hPa*

Desceu 4 hPa em 4 horas, típico de uma frente robusta.

Vento forte de oes-sudoeste, mar muito picado, mas os kitesurfers e windsurfers ainda lá andam! Disto é que eles gostam, claro!

Céu encoberto com altostratus e estratocumulus.

A bandeira do forte já está um bocado encolhida, daqui a pouco vai-se...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 15:31)

Linha de maior instabilidade a aproximar-se de Pombal e Leiria observada no radar...


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 15:32)

também reparei na pressão que está a descer rapidamente agora, vou com 1008.8


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 15:34)

Que ventania! A pressão já vai nos 1006,9 hPa.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 15:41)

parece me que o vento está a rodar para W, tive agora uma rajada de *40km/h *e logo a seguir outra de *46.5km/h*, aqui um pouco mais para o interior e baixo relevo já é considerável


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 15:48)

A temperatura está a baixar bem! 17,6°C. A pressão subiu ligeiramente, 1007,2 hPa.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 15:50)

começou a chover fraco aqui puxado a vento, temperatura a descer 16.9ºC, a pressão estagnou


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 15:55)

O vento já abrandou um bocado, e a chuva miúda deu lugar a aguaceiros fracos.
Os terrenos já começam a ficar bem carregados de água, creio que se continuar assim o tempo, já nao deve durar muito até os ribeiros começarem a correr.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2016 às 15:56)

Muito vento pela baía de Cascais, começa a chuviscar.
A temperatura mantem-se amena, 16,5ºC, assim que a frente cruzar a região, o vento roda para NO, a temperatura cai, algo que já aconteceu nas restantes regiões a norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 16:04)

Já chuvisca mesmo bem! Puxada a vento forte, parece neve!!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 16:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito vento pela baía de Cascais, começa a chuviscar.



O vento aqui está selvagem, impossível ficar na varanda. Chuvisca e o horizonte adensa-se.

*1008,4 hPa*, abrandou a descida, deve estar mesmo a chegar a frente.
17,5ºC
83%


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 16:09)

Não esquecer que a análise das 12h mostrava duas frentes.











No radar isso começa a ser detectável.


----------



## nelson972 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:10)

Alcanena, chove fraco/moderado, algum vento, 16°


----------



## meko60 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:13)

Pressão nos 1007hPA.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:15)

vento acalmou um pouco, continua a chover fraco, 16.3ºC a descer


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:17)

No litoral sintrense, está animado, sopra a 48 km/h na praia Grande.
Rajada maxima: 84 km/h

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande

Moinho de Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras
Rajada máxma: 90 km/h

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/nvicente

Aviso amarelo, onde andas tu?


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:22)

Aqui chove torrencialmente agora! O vento continua como antes, muito forte!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui chove torrencialmente agora! O vento continua como antes, muito forte!


O momento mais forte de chuva do dia!


----------



## Candy (4 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

Chove com muita intensidade em Peniche. Vem puxada a vento de W/NW


----------



## Mike26 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:26)

Por aqui (Rio de Mouro) já chove de forma mais moderada. Temperatura nos* 15,3ºC*, pressão nos *1009,3 hPa *e *4 mm* de precipitação acumulada no dia de hoje. Rajadas a rondar os *31,5 km/h*, no entanto a estação do Meteocacém já registou uma rajada de *48,2 km/h* nesta última hora. Dia tipicamente invernal.


----------



## Candy (4 Jan 2016 às 16:26)

Será seguro por-me a caminho da Lourinhã/Torres Vedras, ao fim do dia? 

Alguém da Lourinhã que possa reportar de lá, já que é uma zona chatinha quanto a trânsito quando a meteorologia resolve pregar partidas?!?


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jan 2016 às 16:29)

A parte mais intensa da frente, com chuva forte, já passou, mas ainda continua a chuva fraca.
Descida significativa da temperatura, *10,8ºC*, actual mínima, e máxima de *15,4ºC*.

Gráfico da estação do Pólo II:






Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h:
Febres, Cantanhede: *31,5mm*
Miranda do Corvo: *27,4mm*
Pólo II, Coimbra: *25,4mm*
Brenha, Figueira da Foz: *19,8mm*
Lousã: *18,3mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O momento mais forte de chuva do dia!


Já acalmou, felizmente!


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:36)

chuva moderada neste momento  ouve se bem nas telhas
temperatura a cair 15.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 16:40)

Candy disse:


> Será seguro por-me a caminho da Lourinhã/Torres Vedras, ao fim do dia?
> 
> Alguém da Lourinhã que possa reportar de lá, já que é uma zona chatinha quanto a trânsito quando a meteorologia resolve pregar partidas?!?



Ao fim do dia sim, agora não. Há que deixar passar estas duas frentes.



DaniFR disse:


> A parte mais intensa da frente, com chuva forte, já passou, mas ainda continua a chuva fraca.



Nesta altura está a chegar a Coimbra a segunda frente.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:51)

vai chovendo certinho, sempre moderado


----------



## meko60 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:54)

Mantem-se a chuva "miudinha" com vento moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:55)

Chuva bem caída neste momento( aguaceiros moderados).


----------



## Mike26 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:58)

*7,11 mm* e a subir. Chove certinho


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 17:00)

por aqui também chove bem


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 17:03)

Por aqui o vento e a chuva praticamente pararam... instalou-se o nevoeiro cerrado. Temperatura a descer.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 17:12)

por aqui continua a chover bem  certinho, nem dá 1seg de descanso  que belo dia de inverno


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 17:13)

16,3ºC a descer
1008,4 hPa estabilizou.
91%, subiu


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 17:23)

Está a descer mesmo bem! 16,3°C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2016 às 17:24)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui chove bem sensivelmente há 3h, claro que foi precisamente quando saí de casa


----------



## Mix (4 Jan 2016 às 17:25)

Amanhã vou ate á Serra da Lousã pra ver a neve pessoal. E' garantida, certo ? Acima dos 800/900 metros, esperando que acumule apenas acima dos 1000 metros. Depois meto fotos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2016 às 17:28)

Os acumulados estão muito idênticos, a rondar os 2 mm.
Chove fraco
16ºC


----------



## Garcia (4 Jan 2016 às 17:28)

Boas a todos. . 

@Candy  não estou na Lourinhã, mas à partida não deve haver problema por lá, pois aquilo levou uma boa limpeza e já não enche sem mais nem menos. . .
Mas se chover bem nunca se sabe. .


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2016 às 17:30)

Boas

A chuva vai caindo certinha não muito intensa, acumulados até agora 2,6mm 

15,4ºC
A rajada máxima ainda não passou dos 45km/h


----------



## Geopower (4 Jan 2016 às 17:33)

Chove fraco desde as 15h. Vento moderado de SW. 16.6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 17:34)

Mix disse:


> Amanhã vou ate á Serra da Lousã pra ver a neve pessoal. E' garantida, certo ? Acima dos 800/900 metros, esperando que acumule apenas acima dos 1000 metros. Depois meto fotos.


Deve ser difícil acumular. O chão vai estar molhado por causa da chuva de hoje mas tenta.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 17:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui o vento e a chuva praticamente pararam... instalou-se o nevoeiro cerrado. Temperatura a descer.



Está a chegar a segunda  frente, a seguir é que a temperatura descerá bem.

Por aqui as condições mantém-se, vento forte, 16,2ºC, 95%, 1008,4 hPa.

Muitas gaivotas no campo.

Totais de 44h do evento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 17:39)

A chuva deu agora tréguas por aqui.
Sigo com 15.6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 17:41)

A chuva "molha tolos" continua e não está muito intensa. A pressão vai nos 1006,5 hPa e a temperatura nos 16,2°C.


----------



## efcm (4 Jan 2016 às 17:45)

Aqui pela Amadora começou a cair em força a coisa de 10 minutos


----------



## AJJ (4 Jan 2016 às 17:47)

Avenidas novas cai em força, começou com pouca força agora está no período mais forte.

Pode-se esperar que caia em maior quantidade e força ?


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2016 às 17:49)

*15,5ºC
2,5 mm*
Vento forte


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 17:49)

Os ecos daquilo que possivelmente são as duas frentes, uma de Coimbra à Guarda e a outra de Sintra a Castelo Branco:


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 17:50)

AJJ disse:


> Avenidas novas cai em força, começou com pouca força agora está no período mais forte.
> 
> Pode-se esperar que caia em maior quantidade e força ?



Sim, ainda há muito a passar.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 17:51)

Chove moderado e o vento continua forte.


----------



## Geopower (4 Jan 2016 às 17:54)

Chuve moderada neste momento. Vento moderado.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2016 às 17:56)

não para de chover em Lisboa ha varias horas... que dia de Inverno belo!!  devia haver mais disto...


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 17:56)

*0,5 mm*


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 17:57)

já chove há 2h seguidas sem intervalo nenhum e pelo que se percebe do radar a primeira frente está a chegar agora, vai acumular bem assim


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2016 às 18:04)

Finalmente, vejo a chover a serio,muita chuva por Cascais. 
*6 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 18:04)

Chuva torrencial!!!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jan 2016 às 18:05)

Chove com muita intensidade já há algumas horas, está tudo encharcado. Há zonas mais baixas com água quase a chegar ao passeio!

Vento moderado a forte e chuva contínua.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

As estradas já têm "rios"!! Finalmente algo de jeito!!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 18:10)

Chuva forte agora!

1008,0 hPa
16,2ºC
96%

0,8 mm


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 18:12)

Isto foi a primeira frente a passar. Entretanto a chuva já acalmou. 16,3°C


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Jan 2016 às 18:13)

Chove moderado/forte em Carnide, vim do Algueirão e o IC-19 parece uma piscina!!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 18:21)

Há muita nebulosidade a sudoeste. Ou são nuvens altas do jet ou o Sul e possivelmente aqui o oeste ainda vão receber muita chuva.







Entretanto o típico padrão celular do pós-frontal a norte revela ar bastante frio. A descida de temperatura será significativa.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 18:42)

Não chove e parece que a suposta segunda frente dissipou-se a esta latitude.

16,0ºC, 95% ainda não se alteraram significativamente.

*1,8 mm !  *

A pressão subiu, claro: 1008,7 hPa.


----------



## Geopower (4 Jan 2016 às 18:50)

Parou de chover. 16.7ºC.


----------



## Candy (4 Jan 2016 às 19:04)

Já temos aviso amarelo, quanto ao vento. Entra em vigor às das 6 da manhã.


----------



## Mike26 (4 Jan 2016 às 19:06)

Temperatura a descer, *13,8ºC. 11,4 mm* acumulados até agora no dia de hoje. Pressão em subida, *1010,4 hPa*.


----------



## NunoBrito (4 Jan 2016 às 19:08)




----------



## AMFC (4 Jan 2016 às 19:12)

Cerca das 17h45m caiu um dilúvio na zona de Queluz de Baixo, num ápice formaram-se imensos lençóis de água.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 19:13)

16,0°C. O céu está a abrir bem, consigo ver as nuvens altas que limitam a frente e alguns cumulus. A pressão vai nos 1007,9 hPa, já em subida.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2016 às 19:22)

Máxima: *17,7ºC*
Actual: *13,9ºC*
Acumulado: 6 mm

Amanhã dia frio, a queda de granizo é possivel.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2016 às 19:48)

Começou a chuviscar perto das 13h30, a partir das 14h até às 18h chuva fraca certinha a dançar com vento!

Acumulado: *11,4 mm 
*
Temperatura durante a noite manteve-se nos 15-16ºC
Máxima: *17,3ºC*
Mínima: *14,1ºC* (Provisória, ainda a descer a pique)

Rajadas moderadas de 40 km/h, pico de *56 km/h. *Vamos ver se é desta que as folhas se vão todas!


----------



## Geopower (4 Jan 2016 às 20:15)

Lá fora já se sente o ar frio pós-frontal. 15.4ºC neste momento e em descida. Vento moderado de W


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 20:22)

12.8ºC lançado a descer


----------



## vortex (4 Jan 2016 às 21:14)

Boas!Temp actual 12,9º.Hr de 91%,vento de N/NW 14kmh.Acumulado 12,6mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 21:38)

Aqui chove de novo moderado e com pouco vento. É água por todo o lado!


----------



## Candy (4 Jan 2016 às 21:41)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2016 às 21:50)

Boas!

Dia de céu encoberto por aqui, com alguma chuva moderada durante a tarde e inicio da noite, a quando da passagem da frente. Por agora já não chove e a temperatura vai caindo, registo 12.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2016 às 22:24)

O dia acabou com 7,0mm

Agora estão 13,2ºC, 93%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Tufao André (4 Jan 2016 às 22:30)

Boa noite e um bom ano para todos!
Ontem e hoje foram dias de alguma chuva, não tanta como na região Norte, mas mesmo assim já é alguma coisa... 
Acumulado de ontem: *7,1 mm*
Acumulado de hoje: *10,2 mm 
*
Agora tudo mais calmo, já não chove e o vento sopra fraco. Céu ainda muito nublado.
O destaque vai para a descida rápida da temperatura que ja vai nos *12,7 graus!*
O dia foi quente com uma mínima de 12,7 graus e máxima de 17,3 graus


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 22:53)

Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2016 às 23:31)

Aguaceiro fraco 
*13,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2016 às 23:54)

Mais um aguaceiro, isto agora será sempre assim, o pos frontal tem destas coisas.
*12,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2016 às 00:06)

O vento está acelerar bem, o RS já abana.
É uma pena a estação de referencia estar off, ainda assim acredito que as rajadas já soprem a 70 km/h.

Extremos do dia 4-01-2016

*12,8ºC* / *17,7ºC
6 mm*

Muito provavelmente a máxima de hoje  será inferior à minima de ontem, ainda bem, venha o frio, é tempo dele. 
Em termos de precipitação até pode ser superior, serão horas de lotaria, vamos ver.


----------



## TekClub (5 Jan 2016 às 02:05)

Por aqui caiu agora um breve aguaceiro pelo radar isto e tipo lotaria mesmo...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 02:08)

por aqui *11.3ºC*, ora sobe um pouco ora desce de novo anda nisto e uma brisa, aguaceiros por enquanto nada, mas a esta hora ainda não espero nada para estes lados, durante o dia sim e com sorte uma trovoada?  há probabilidade para isso


----------



## TekClub (5 Jan 2016 às 04:33)

Pelo norte já cai trovoada começou cedo.
edit: por aqui já chove torrencialmente, pelo radar tem eco vermelho...


----------



## Geopower (5 Jan 2016 às 08:47)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado. Aguaceiro moderado. Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 08:52)

por aqui o dia começa com arco iris pode ser um bom sinal 







neste momento está a chover fraco com *8.6ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Por aqui já chove e está bastante escuro...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2016 às 09:13)

Por aqui o dia acordou com sol, e arco-íris, apesar de já ter chuviscado logo cedo.
mínima:8.9ºC
actual:10.5ºC

O sol vei-o só para nos enganar, já cai aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2016 às 09:23)

Por volta das 8:30 caiu um aguaceiro moderado, a temperatura deu um tombo de 3ºC, ( 12ºC desceu para 9ºC).


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 09:57)

Chove torrencialmente com granizo e trovoada!


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 09:58)

aspecto do céu a norte, interessante:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2016 às 10:03)

Bom dia

Que bela maneira de começar meteorologicamente o dia (e o ano)!






Começaram os aguaceiros ao amanhecer, já há trovoadas no oceano a aproximarem-se, vai ser um dia em grande:











Na análise das 06h está definida uma linha de instabilidade que nesta altura se situa no noroeste:





Até às 9:00 são estes os acumulados das 61 horas do evento (desde dia 2 às 20h), horários e diários:





A mínima foi *12,0ºC*, há vinte minutos, *12,5ºC* agora com o sol entre os cumulus das células de aguaceiros.

*0,5mm* acumulados num aguaceiro intenso mas rápido às 9h (foto).

A pressão vinha em subida mas estagnou agora em *1016,8 hPa*. Humidade *75%*.

Vento de WNW moderado.


----------



## TekClub (5 Jan 2016 às 10:14)

chove torrencialmente


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2016 às 10:26)

Vejo muita escuridão, que parece que se está aqui a aproximar-se.
No radar ve-se a mancha amarela sobre a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## TekClub (5 Jan 2016 às 10:27)

Brutal estoiro nunca tinha ouvido asssim um trovão...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 10:27)

aqui igual o aspecto do céu, muito escuro, preto mesmo


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 10:27)

Por aqui ainda não parou de chover desdeas 9h40, sendo que por vezes é chuva torrencial com algum granizo...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 10:37)

já chove moderado por enquanto 
vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade e temperatura a descer 11.5ºC


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2016 às 10:38)

Bom dia, por aqui está a ser um início de manhã marcado por aguaceiros moderados, o frio faz-se efectivamente sentir mas nada do outro mundo.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 10:42)

wind chill 8.5ºC, temperatura a descer 11ºC

continua a chover vento a aumentar intensidade, chuva puxada a vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 10:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vejo muita escuridão, que parece que se está aqui a aproximar-se.
> No radar ve-se a mancha amarela sobre a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


Olá! Pois é a chuva forte e o granizo que tenho tido... e chove forte sem parar... a imagem de radar promete!


----------



## TekClub (5 Jan 2016 às 10:51)

Coimbra e Leiria parece que ficaram com o pior deste evento, esta mesmo agreste.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 10:53)

parou de chover por agora agora a temperatura desceu para 10.2ºC (caiu 2ºC), wind chill de 6.6ºC


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jan 2016 às 11:02)

Bom dia

Por volta das 10h15 caiu um aguaceiro forte de granizo acompanho de trovoada.
Foi o suficiente para as caleiras e os beirados ficarem cheios de gelo e não conseguirem dar vazão. De momento ainda há algum gelo no telhados.

Fotografia tirada alguns minutos depois











Temperatura actual e mínima: *6,3ºC*



TekClub disse:


> Brutal estoiro nunca tinha ouvido asssim um trovão...


Foi mesmo forte, mas não aperece no mapa das descargas do IPMA.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2016 às 11:04)

Os aguaceiros fracos não dão tréguas.
Nota-se um grande arrefecimento.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 11:07)

volta a chover 9.9ºC a descer
edit: chove bem


----------



## TekClub (5 Jan 2016 às 11:08)

foi mesmo pena não ter aparecido no mapa parecia que tinha caído muito perto.


----------



## TekClub (5 Jan 2016 às 11:19)

pelo radar vem la a 2 ronda esta a ficar feio.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2016 às 11:24)

Boas!

Aguaceiros moderados e frios aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, registo *9.7ºC* em Santo Estêvão.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 11:30)

agora faz sol de novo estou com *9.9ºC* mas já se aproxima outro aguaceiro


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jan 2016 às 11:37)

Manhã de aguaceiros no Pinhal Novo com vento moderado. Temperatura a rondar os 12 graus em queda. Parece vir aí chuvada, quem sabe com granizo à mistura.


----------



## JCS (5 Jan 2016 às 11:44)

Bom dia. 
No dia de ontem a máxima foi de 16,1ºC e a mínima de 12,1ºC. A rajada máxima foi de 73Km/h, com vento médio de 31Km/h, que causou muitos sinistros de chapéus de chuva.
Agora estão 10,2ºC e o vento continua moderado.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2016 às 11:47)

Parou de chover por agora, mas devem vir lá mais aguaceiros.

Foto de à pouco de um aguaceiro em aproximação, direção Oeste:


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2016 às 11:51)

Por volta das 11h registei um aguaceiro forte com granizo em Vialonga.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 11:53)

começa a chover de novo 10ºC


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2016 às 11:55)

david 6 disse:


> começa a chover de novo 10ºC



Igual por aqui, está muito escuro nem parece que é meio dia! 

Aguaceiro moderado com *9.8ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 12:02)

chove bem agora puxado a vento


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jan 2016 às 12:02)

chuva NÃO para em lisboa  fraca mas certinha desde ha horas


----------



## ota (5 Jan 2016 às 12:05)

Em Lisboa - Alcântara caem uns chuviscos que não param. Quase insignificantes, mas não param de cair


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 12:13)

continua a chover  temperatura a cair *9ºC*, rajada de *34km/h* agora e wind chill de *5.7ºC*


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2016 às 12:29)

Boas

Alguns aguaceiros de manha o acumulado é de apenas 0,6mm

Rajada máxima até agora 42km/h

A mínima foi esta manha durante a chuva com 11,3ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e 11,6ºC


----------



## felyzardo (5 Jan 2016 às 12:30)

Bela queda.. Algum granizo..


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Jan 2016 às 12:32)

Chove torrencialmente na Amadora.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jan 2016 às 12:34)

Trovoada


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Jan 2016 às 12:34)

E já parou.


----------



## ota (5 Jan 2016 às 12:35)

Também chove imenso em Alcântara


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 12:36)

Volta a chuva torrencial e o granizo agora!


----------



## TekClub (5 Jan 2016 às 12:38)

Voltou a trovoada


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 12:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Volta a chuva torrencial e o granizo agora!


Agora que grande trovoada! Até a casa tremeu!


----------



## nelson972 (5 Jan 2016 às 12:41)

E está a chegar a Alcanena: 






Move-se rápido !


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jan 2016 às 12:43)




----------



## hugo ricardo (5 Jan 2016 às 12:45)

acabou de haver uma descarga eléctrica no centro de Alcobaça. ceu muito carregado


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 12:46)

parou de chover agora, agora o sol brilha, estou com *8.7ºC* (só falta 8ºC , era bom era  talvez daqui a umas décadas  )


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2016 às 12:47)

Por aqui um aguaceiro moderado mas que fez descer a temperatura a pique, vento também moderado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2016 às 12:50)

Típico regime de pós-frontal. Temperatura baixa (11ºC) e regime de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, intervalados com boas abertas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2016 às 12:50)

Depois de uma manha de aguaceiros fracos, agora veio novamente o sol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2016 às 13:07)

Já veio os aguaceiros e com algum vento á mistura.
Fez agora mesmo um valente trovão.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 13:09)

bigorna a norte da célula na serra de aire


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2016 às 13:26)

Boas!!
Estava muito bem na sala de aula e do nada começa a chover imenso granizo!! Foi impressionante a carga de água que caíu! A temperatura baixou bem!


----------



## Candy (5 Jan 2016 às 13:28)

Bemmmmmmm... a célula que chegou agora a Peniche traz rajadas de vento fortíssimas e chuva muito forte! Parece-me ver um clarão neste instante, mas não estava a olhar para a janela. O céu está muito negro e muito embora seja chuva e ventos fortíssimos, a pior parte desta célula parece-me estar a entrar pela costa norte de Peniche e não apanha o centro! Ainda bem!!!
Houve uma inversão térmica aquando da passagem da célula. Os vidros ficaram todos embaciados de repente.

EDIT: Não me parece ter sido nenhuma descarga eléctrica pois não se vê registo de nada!


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 13:35)

ouvi um trovão!! para NW


----------



## Candy (5 Jan 2016 às 13:36)

Aquela célula deve ter carregado bem na zona rural de Peniche. A Vila de Atouguia da Baleia parece-me ter levado com a força toda! A cidade não apanhou com o maior peso. Passou de raspão no centro e provavelmente a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro nem sentiu a passagem da célula!

A célula ganhou força ao aproximar-se de terra e tem ecos laranja.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 13:40)

outro!


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 13:41)

foi daqui que ouvi :






célula tons laranja no Cartaxo deve ser dai


----------



## Candy (5 Jan 2016 às 13:45)

david 6 disse:


> outro!


Eu também me parece ter visto um clarão em Peniche, mas não se vêem registos de nenhumas descargas no Real-Time lightning maps!


----------



## Candy (5 Jan 2016 às 13:48)

david 6 disse:


> foi daqui que ouvi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O IPMA registou uma descarga em Muge às 13h33.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 13:52)

Candy disse:


> Eu também me parece ter visto um clarão em Peniche, mas não se vêem registos de nenhumas descargas no Real-Time lightning maps!



uma das que ouvi o ipma apanhou, descarga -11.5


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:00)

já chove , mas o melhor está a passar ao lado e nunca mais ouvi trovões desde aqueles 2


----------



## TekClub (5 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

por aqui estava sol já voltou a escuridão vem ai chuva novamente...


----------



## jonekko (5 Jan 2016 às 14:10)

pela Ramada trovejou e caiu granizo há poucos minutos!


----------



## tucha (5 Jan 2016 às 14:12)

Trovoada (em Telheiras)..., foi só um trovão mas já foi bom...
Uma excelente dia aqui por Lisboa, frio, vento, sol, chuva e agora trovada...só falta o granizo, vamos a ver se ainda nos calha alguma coisa!!!
Já tinha saudades do frio!


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

disseram me que caiu granizo em Coruche deste aguaceiro que passou agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

Esta a ficar escuro e aumenta o vento...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:24)

afinal também caiu granizo aqui na Fajarda, mas foi na outra ponta na saida para Coruche, aqui na minha zona não caiu, se caiu foi 1 ou 2 pedrinhas que nem dei por isso

agora já não chove 10ºC


----------



## TekClub (5 Jan 2016 às 14:24)

depois de uma breve  volta o sol...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esta a ficar escuro e aumenta o vento...


Já chove torrencialmente e troveja...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:32)

Por aqui mais uma aberta neste momento, e lá veio o sol novamente.


----------



## João Branco (5 Jan 2016 às 14:35)

Granizo misturado com chuva durante a última meia hora em Coimbra. IPMA já baixou a previsão de máxima de 10ºC para 9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:36)

mammatus 

vejo outra bigorna ao longe a vir de NW


----------



## Candy (5 Jan 2016 às 14:37)

Rajadas Fortíssimas, neste momento! Não chove em Peniche, agora.


----------



## Maravedi (5 Jan 2016 às 14:59)

Em Coimbra o Granizo foi forte, e caiu bastante água. Aguardo para saber se na baixa da cidade não houve inundações.
De manhã choveu intensamente e ao almoço houve descarga elétrica o que é normal na zona.
Depois foi a vez do granizo entrar em acção e em poucos minutos deixou a sua marca em algumas zonas. Fez também descer a temperatura. Agora está tudo mais normalizado e até já há alguns raios de sol a espreitar. Mais à noite deverá piorar.


----------



## TekClub (5 Jan 2016 às 15:02)

pelo radar vem ai mais com eco laranja...
edit: já chove


----------



## Tyna (5 Jan 2016 às 15:09)

Pelo tagus park já caiu um granizo fraquinho


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 15:16)

Outro aguaceiro forte agora...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 15:16)

grande escuridão a N e NW, vento vai aumentando de intensidade com a aproximação do aguaceiro


----------



## Maravedi (5 Jan 2016 às 15:18)

Em coimbra (Solum) recomeçou em força... pensava que só lá para as 5/6 ia recomeçar, mas antecipou-se


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 15:19)

começou a chover de novo, mas desta vez com sol à mistura e com vento a puxar, rajadas na casa dos 30 agora

edit: chove bem  mas está um sol intenso também, isto hoje dá para tudo


----------



## tucha (5 Jan 2016 às 15:21)

E começou a chover novamente com grande intensidade "tocada" a vento...!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo, o último foi dos mais fortes de hoje.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 15:30)

claro que chuva com sol só podia dar nisto:






PS: fui apanhar chuva para tirar esta foto, mesmo à meteolouco


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 16:03)

que engraçado


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

mais um aguaceiro moderado 

PS: desculpem tanto post seguido mas ninguém diz nada e estou simplesmente a fazer o meu seguimento


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2016 às 16:27)

david 6 disse:


> que engraçado


Realmente!


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jan 2016 às 16:30)

Por aqui, *8,4ºC*, céu com algumas abertas alternando com aguaceiros.

Precipitação acumulada, desde as 0h, nas estações de Coimbra:
Celas: *16,26mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *15,7mm*
Coimbra(Aeródromo) - 15h: *12,3mm*
Pólo II da UC: *11,9mm*
Coimbra, Bencanta -15h: *10,8mm*



Maravedi disse:


> Em Coimbra o Granizo foi forte, e caiu bastante água. Aguardo para saber se na baixa da cidade não houve inundações.
> De manhã choveu intensamente e ao almoço houve descarga elétrica o que é normal na zona.
> Depois foi a vez do granizo entrar em acção e em poucos minutos deixou a sua marca em algumas zonas. Fez também descer a temperatura. Agora está tudo mais normalizado e até já há alguns raios de sol a espreitar. Mais à noite deverá piorar.


Bem-vindo ao fórum.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2016 às 16:36)

Boas,

Como esperado, dia algo frio e de aguaceiros moderados.
*Cascais* segue com *2 mm*, *Alcabideche* segue nos *3 mm*.

Olhando para os concelhos vizinhos, destaque para a estação de *Montelavar,Sintra* com *10 mm*.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAM4


Aqui em *Cascais* sigo com *12ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Céu está assim:










Agora, é esperar por Sexta-feira, dia chuvoso, vamos ver.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Jan 2016 às 16:50)

Dia marcado claro pelos aguaceiros moderados com um ou outro mais forte, mas de curta duração. Apenas *2,5 mm *acumulados até agora! É capaz de ainda cair alguma coisa até ao fim da tarde. Os aguaceiros mais intensos passaram a norte...
Muito frio e vento forte a tornar o ambiente bem desagradável! Ja tinha saudades 
Rajadas bastante intensas de NO, tendo sido registada a máxima de *71 km/h!* Neste momento o vento já diminuiu de intensidade.

Extremos: 10,1 graus/13,8 graus
Actuais: *10,9 graus *


----------



## Maravedi (5 Jan 2016 às 17:24)

DaniFR disse:


> Bem-vindo ao fórum.



Obg. Já cá ando à mais de 2 anos, mas não "sentia" necessidade de publicar algo... com certeza contribuirei mais com fotos do que com informação pois não sou "expert".

Quanto ao tempo, tive a info que nevou na serra da Lousã, desde o Candal até ao Trevim... alguém consegue confirmar?


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 17:28)

Grande chuvada agora...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

Dia típico de pós-frontal, desde as 10h que chegam aguaceiros moderados (alguns fortes) e vento moderado gelado 

Acumulado: *9,4 mm *
Mínima: *10ºC* (com a passagem do forte aguaceiros das 12h30)
Máxima: *13,2ºC
*
Rajada de 71 km/h

Parecem vir mais aguaceiros


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jan 2016 às 18:34)

Maravedi disse:


> Quanto ao tempo, tive a info que nevou na serra da Lousã, desde o Candal até ao Trevim... alguém consegue confirmar?


Sim, confirma-se.



> *Lousã: Primeiro nevão atinge ponto mais alto da Serra*
> 
> O ponto mais alto da Serra da Lousã, o Trevim, está coberto de neve, naquele que é o primeiro nevão deste Inverno, disse à agência Lusa o comandante dos Bombeiros Municipais da Lousã.
> 
> ...


*
Trevim, Serra da Lousã:*











Fotos de LandLousã


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 18:35)

trovoada perto de Leiria, radar tem ponto vermelho bem intenso


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2016 às 18:42)

Vem aí forte e feio... trovoada ao longe, parece...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2016 às 18:48)

Chuva moderada já cai, e esta parece durar!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2016 às 18:51)

Chove moderado por aqui! Bem bom!


----------



## hugo ricardo (5 Jan 2016 às 18:54)

trovoada mesmo aqui por cima de alfeizerao cenario bonito de se ver


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2016 às 19:02)

Por aqui este início de noite já segue bem fresco.
Os aguaceiros fracos pararam á cerca de meia hora, mas já retomaram novamente.
Actual: 8.9ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2016 às 19:11)

DaniFR disse:


> Sim, confirma-se.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Finalmente encontro informação (e boa ) da Serra da Lousã, normalmente sempre mais esquecida mas que realmente é bastante beneficiada nestas entradas de NO (devido talvez ao facto de ser logo ali a primeira a apanhar os aguaceiros intensos) Grandes nevões que apanha (atingindo 1100/1200m) sempre que a cota desce mais um pouco e bastante próxima do litoral (inserindo-se nos distritos de Leiria e Coimbra). Obrigado DaniFR 

"ATENÇÃO:
A ESTRADA DE ACESSO AO ST ANTÔNIO DA NEVE, ENCONTRA-SE INTERDITADA DEVIDO AO EXCESSO DE NEVE E AO FORTE NEVÃO QUE AINDA CAI NAQUELA ZONA.
PEDE-SE A TODOS QUE NÃO PONHAM EM RISCO A SUA VIDA NEM A DOS QUE VOS PODERÃO AUXILIAR.
AS ESTRADAS CORTADAS SÃO AS DO COENTRAL AO S. ANTÔNIO E A DE ACESSO PELA NACINAL PARA A LOUSÃ.
OBRIGADO." Post feito há cerca de três horas pela página *Acontece Castanheira Com-Vida*


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 19:13)

aguaceiro neste momento  *9ºC*


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2016 às 19:25)

e sim 200-300m


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2016 às 19:45)

Boa noite, antes de chegar a casa ainda apanhei um aguaceiro fraco mas já começam a ser menos frequentes, está bastante frio em contraste com os dias anteriores. Essas fotos na Serra da Lousã são fantásticas, o o Interior Norte e Centro hoje esteve em grande .


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 19:48)

outro aguaceiro e até está a chover bem  é o que deu trovoada à pouco perto de Leiria


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 20:00)

chuva forte


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jan 2016 às 21:12)

Boa noite,

Dia frio com períodos de chuva/aguaceiros e vento moderado a forte. Sensação térmica muito baixa 

De momento vai chovendo, já há algum tempo até, com 9,6ºC de temperatura atual em descida acentuada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

Neste momento nao chove.
A temperatura mante-se estável nos 8.9ºC á quase 2 horas e meia.


----------



## Teles (5 Jan 2016 às 21:53)

Boas por aqui temperatura actual de 7,4ºC ,  a manhã começou com um forte trovão seguido da queda de granizo , durante o dia as células que aqui passaram deixaram um total de 17,5mm de precipitação acumulada até ao momento, a chuva por vezes era bastante forte acompanhada de granizo.
Umas fotos do dia de hoje:


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2016 às 21:59)

Teles disse:


> Boas por aqui temperatura actual de 7,4ºC ,  a manhã começou com um forte trovão seguido da queda de granizo , durante o dia as células que aqui passaram deixaram um total de 17,5mm de precipitação acumulada até ao momento, a chuva por vezes era bastante forte acompanhada de granizo.
> Umas fotos do dia de hoje:


Belas _mammatus_!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2016 às 22:01)

Teles disse:


> Boas por aqui temperatura actual de 7,4ºC ,  a manhã começou com um forte trovão seguido da queda de granizo , durante o dia as células que aqui passaram deixaram um total de 17,5mm de precipitação acumulada até ao momento, a chuva por vezes era bastante forte acompanhada de granizo.
> Umas fotos do dia de hoje:


Fantásticas!!! As mammatus estão magníficas. Estas fotos caracterizam muito bem o dia de hoje.


----------



## Mix (5 Jan 2016 às 23:29)

Boas pessoal. Como prometido, tenho fotos do dia de hoje passado na Serra da Lousã com muitaaa neve por lá como já foi referido aqui anteriormente. 
Como as posso partilhar aqui com vocés no grupo ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2016 às 23:31)

Nova mínima há meia hora: *9,8ºC*

Acumulado: *10,4 mm* 
Parece chegar mais um aguaceiro a Lisboa

Maior acumulado desde o início do ano, estes pós-frontais a serem melhores que as próprias frentes 

Ribeiras do Jamor e de Carenque bem confortáveis, até os patos se coçam com tanta água fresca e limpa!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2016 às 23:41)

Mix disse:


> Boas pessoal. Como prometido, tenho fotos do dia de hoje passado na Serra da Lousã com muitaaa neve por lá como já foi referido aqui anteriormente.
> Como as posso partilhar aqui com vocés no grupo ?


Se estiveres no telemóvel pesquisa "imgur" e clicas no canto superior direito, depois clicas no círculo preto com o telemóvel. Depois, selecionas as fotos que queres publicar. De seguida clicas onde está escrito _link _e aparece-te várias opções, escolhes o BBCode e depois copias o link que te aparece e colas aqui. Se precisares de ajuda manda mensagem privada para não fazer muito off-topic.
-----------------------------------------
Entretanto, sigo com 11,3°C. É uma pena que amanhã a temperatura aumente...a neve vai desaparecer num instante.


----------



## TekClub (5 Jan 2016 às 23:59)

por aqui vai


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2016 às 00:18)

aguaceiro fraco por aqui com *6.8ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jan 2016 às 00:24)

Acabou de cair mais um aguaceiro fraco. A tarde e noite também foram de aguaceiros moderados a fortes sucessivos e curtos, tendo o acumulado ficado pelos *3 mm *apenas! Aqui a zona não foi das mais atingidas pelos intensos aguaceiros... Nem ouve granizo.

Temperatura nos *9,5 graus *em descida lenta! 
Vento fraco ou nulo de NO


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2016 às 00:30)

Boa noite, por aqui também vão surgindo alguns aguaceiros fracos acompanhados por um ventinho bem "gélido".
Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## TekClub (6 Jan 2016 às 00:33)

Chove bem agora, Coimbra hoje atrai as nuvens todas...


----------



## Rachie (6 Jan 2016 às 07:39)

Mix disse:


> Boas pessoal. Como prometido, tenho fotos do dia de hoje passado na Serra da Lousã com muitaaa neve por lá como já foi referido aqui anteriormente.
> Como as posso partilhar aqui com vocés no grupo ?


Oh pa!!! Estive lá de férias na semana passada... Escolho as férias sempre nas datas erradas


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 08:43)

Bom dia

A mínima de hoje foi *10,8ºC* às 6h.

Estão *12,6ºC* neste momento.
Passam os últimos aguaceiros fracos antes da entrada do ramo quente do novo sistema frontal de amplo sector quente. O frio foi de pouca dura.











Ontem foram acumulados *4,3 mm* em dois períodos:





Note-se que a mínima de ontem foi atingida após a passagem de um aguaceiro, *10,5ºC* pelas 13:20, acompanhado também de uma quebra posterior na humidade e na pressão. A mínima do amanhecer tinha sido 12,0ºC e entretanto
 a temperatura já tinha subido aos 14,3ºC com os períodos de sol da manhã. Não presenciei este aguaceiro porque não estava em Carcavelos mas terá sido de granizo.

Pressão estável nesta altura com 1021,6 hPa. HR 84%

Muito material fotográfico de ontem, já ponho algumas.


----------



## Geopower (6 Jan 2016 às 09:01)

bom dia. 11,6*C. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de Sul. Aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 09:17)

felyzardo disse:


> Bela queda.. Algum granizo..



 Em local de Sintra mais precisamente? É-me familiar mas não consigo localizar.



Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!!
> Estava muito bem na sala de aula e do nada começa a chover imenso granizo!! Foi impressionante a carga de água que caíu! A temperatura baixou bem!



Terá sido um aguaceiro nessa mesma linha de células que também passou aqui em Carcavelos, de cujo registo suspeitei de queda de granizo pela descida de temperatura, pressão e humidade, aí parece ter sido mais intenso.




Teles disse:


> Umas fotos do dia de hoje:



Espectacular reportagem "à Teles", grandes apanhados! 
Espantosas aquelas cumulonimbus com mammatus, não consegui ver nada disto em Sintra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2016 às 09:32)

A madrugada foi bem fresquinha por aqui.
Depois de 4 horas em que a temperatura esteve estagnada, entre as 19 e as 23 horas.
mínima: 6.5ºC
actual: 8.7ºC


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 10:56)

Choveu intensamente há minutos:







O vento já virou para WSW.

Continua a chover, horizonte carregado a oeste.

15,3ºC
1022,0 hPa
78%

Vai chover em Lisboa dentro em pouco.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 11:03)

E volta a chover forte, pingos grossos.

Quase em Lisboa


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2016 às 11:06)

Já aqui caiu uns aguaceiros fracos por volta das 10 horas.
Neste momento o céu parece estar a abrir.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jan 2016 às 11:15)

Bom dia!
Depois de algum sol, o céu encobriu e volta novamente a chover fraco, mas com alguma intensidade!
O vento intensificou-se, sopra moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
Mínima fria de *9,3ºC*! A temperatura tem subido bem e ja vai nos *14,3ºC
1,1 *mm acumulados para já


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2016 às 11:28)

minima *5.4ºC*
actual *13.2ºC* a subir, céu encoberto


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2016 às 11:40)

Bom dia, manhã um pouco fria embora não tanto como ontem mas há saida para o trabalho ainda apanhei um aguaceiro fraco, de momento o local onde estou não me permite ver se está a chover mas presumo que pela imagem de radar não deva tardar muito.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 11:40)

Acumulados dos últimos dois dias e hoje até às 10:00. Passaram os últimos aguaceiros e esta chuva recente já se pode considerar associada à nova frente quente, logo termina-se o evento anterior e inicia-se um novo às 10:00.






O mês segue com grandes assimetrias, com valores inferiores a 20 mm na boca do Tejo, algo intrigante (Barreiro, Almada, Costa de Cascais) e superiores a 70 mm na região de Coimbra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2016 às 11:56)

Bom dia. Aumento da chuva e vento agora... Até aqui tinham sido só aguaceiros dispersos mas parece que agora pegou.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2016 às 12:00)

Sem dúvida StormRic apesar de Almada ter tido praticamente chuva desde o dia 1, esta tem sido sempre de forma fraca ou chuvisco. O único local onde este ano de 2016 vi chuva a sério foi precisamente no dia 1 no Porto. De resto um ou outro episódio de chuva moderada por aqui e pouco mais do que isso.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2016 às 12:07)

começou a chover aqui, chove moderado


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2016 às 12:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia. Aumento da chuva e vento agora... Até aqui tinham sido só aguaceiros dispersos mas parece que agora pegou.


Ja chove forte...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

Céu encoberto com altostratus e cumulus, não chove de momento.

Vento moderado a intensificar-se, de WSW.

*1,5 mm* acumulados

14,7ºC, 78%, 1022,3 hPa, tudo estável ou pequenas variações.


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Jan 2016 às 12:23)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados dos últimos dois dias e hoje até às 10:00. Passaram os últimos aguaceiros e esta chuva recente já se pode considerar associada à nova frente quente, logo termina-se o evento anterior e inicia-se um novo às 10:00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente recolha, obrigado pela informação e trabalho em reunir os dados


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 13:07)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Excelente recolha, obrigado pela informação e trabalho em reunir os dados



 obrigado, trabalho feito sempre com o maior prazer!

Tudo muito cinzento e chuviscoso, mar cinzento esverdeado a ficar muito picado com o vento moderado com rajadas fortes.
Horizonte ocluído pela precipitação, escurecendo.

Para contrastar, uma foto do início da manhã, só porque é bonito


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2016 às 13:08)

Boas!
Sigo com 14,4°C e a mínima ficou nos 10,8°C. O dia está a ser marcado por alguma chuva fraca, por vezes moderada a forte. Até tive que sair da aula de educação física porque começou a chover imenso! 
A neve que caíu ontem no Norte e Centro já deve ter começado a derreter por causa da chuva e da temperatura ter subido. É uma pena...


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2016 às 13:30)

Boas!

Mais um dia pluvioso! 

Manhã de aguaceiros em que o Sol ainda apareceu por breves instantes, por agora temos  céu encoberto e chuva fraca. A minima da madrugada foi de *7.2ºC* na minha estação.

Foto de à cerca de 1h para Norte:


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 13:50)

Temperatura em descida à aproximação da segunda frente quente (presumo), 14,5ºC.
HR 79%
1021,6 hPa, ligeira descida.






Não tenho a certeza se a primeira já terá passado.

Um sector quente algo semelhante ao que passou nos dias de 2 a 4, na extensão, direcção e fecho com duas frentes frias. O pós-frontal será talvez mais frio ainda do que o último.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2016 às 15:08)

A tarde aqui segue gelada, com aguaceiros fracos acompanhados de vento fraco.
actual: 12ºC


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2016 às 15:35)

Boa tarde, por aqui começou a chover fraco por volta das 13h e desde então tem-se mantido sempre certinha, espero que esta temporada de Inverno/Primavera nos traga para estas zonas algo mais do que este tipo de chuva porque continua a ser insuficiente para repôr o nivel das barragens aqui mais a sul do País embora seja melhor do que nada como é obvio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2016 às 15:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ja chove forte...


Que dia terrivel, a chuva é forte e contínua á horas!


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2016 às 15:54)

aqui a temperatura também desceu um pouco, tenho 13.5ºC, mas já tive 14.1ºC, céu encoberto não chove agora


----------



## AMFC (6 Jan 2016 às 16:22)

Chuvinha certinha há já umas horitas.


----------



## Geopower (6 Jan 2016 às 16:53)

Chove fraco desde as 13h. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 13,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2016 às 18:10)

uns chuviscos 13.5ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Jan 2016 às 18:16)

Será que é este ano que a mata de Mira D'aire vai encher como não acontece á muitos anos? Existem imagens no Continente de Mira D'Aire em que até existem ondas num ano (1993-1998 não sei bem) em que era gigante a quantidade de água naquele que se torna um lago brutal quando o olho rebenta.. Para isso terá que chover muito ainda mas para lá caminha!

Se podessem dar feedback de como aquilo anda neste momento era engraçado, tenho casa na zona e irei para lá brincar de moto 4 este fds!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 18:22)

Temperatura em ligeira subida, *14,6ºC*, assim como a pressão que depois de descer a 1020,2 hPa à provável passagem da frente, ficou agora em 1020,9 hPa.

*91% de HR*, penso que estaremos já em sector quente, mas que menos quente do que o precedente, dos dias 3,4. Mesmo assim é uma massa de ar tropical, só que estamos em Janeiro.

Chuvisca ou chove fraco. Vento moderado ou forte, mar muito picado.

*2,0 mm *acumulados hoje.

Os vídeos do dia 4 quase podiam ser os de hoje:



Spoiler: Filme do dia 4


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 18:38)

Para vistas bonitas, aqui está a manhã de *ontem dia 5*, com dois arco-íris, duplos, (do lado direito da imagem) e belos cumulus a passarem com aguaceiros:


Limpidez e cores vivas, com pequenos cumulus a borbulharem antes de virem as células maiores:



*Hoje*, o amanhecer com um cortejo de planetas, Lua, Vénus e Saturno em linha. Marte estava mais acima. Depois o espectáculo das nuvens do início da manhã:


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2016 às 19:05)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Será que é este ano que a mata de Mira D'aire vai encher como não acontece á muitos anos? Existem imagens no Continente de Mira D'Aire em que até existem ondas num ano (1993-1998 não sei bem) em que era gigante a quantidade de água naquele que se torna um lago brutal quando o olho rebenta.. Para isso terá que chover muito ainda mas para lá caminha!
> 
> Se podessem dar feedback de como aquilo anda neste momento era engraçado, tenho casa na zona e irei para lá brincar de moto 4 este fds!



_*Polje de Minde*_
_O Mar de Minde
....é uma vasta "lagoa" que se cria no polje de Minde, na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, quando as condições de pluviosidade excedem os valores considerados normais e os terrenos atingem um nível tal de saturação que não lhes permite absorver mais água._

"Os Poljes ocorrem em zonas de geologia calcárea, em que a erosão ao longo das eras geológicas fez já "estragos" consideráveis. Sendo uma rocha bastante solúvel, o calcário cria redes de galerias subterrâneas, entre grutas e algares.

Ao invés do que é normal, a circulação de águas subterrâneas faz-se no seu essencial por redes de galerias com secções que vão dos pouco centímetros às várias dezenas de metros e não por lençóis e estratos mais ou menos porosos. Na verdade, não existem rios de superfície nestas áreas, eles tomam a forma subterrânea e só aparecem à superfície, já na periferia dos maciços calcáreos.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/macico-calcario-da-serra-d-aire-e-candeeiros.8371/

Para o polje de Minde encher é preciso que chova muito mais ainda, mas nada é impossivel. Vamos ver se o S.Pedro é generoso.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Jan 2016 às 19:19)

Tens razão em tudo o que dizes, é engracado que quando chove de tal maneira e enche bem a zona circundante, serras, etc, o olho comeca por rebentar, o que cria um curso de água desde essa mesma nascente até ao meio da mata, muito engracado de se ver (quem mora ou conhece a zona sabe do que falo).


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2016 às 19:27)

Boas,

*13,1ºC
4 mm
____*
Belo inicio de 2ªquinzena, bastante frio, pena a intensidade do vento, vamos la ver se consigo registar temperaturas negativas e fotografar geada no 2º local de seguimento. Vamos acompanhando.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2016 às 20:17)

Chuva "molha parvos" sempre certinha a irritar o dia de uma pessoa que não leva guarda chuva  Alternou com momentos de chuva fraca.

Primeiros acumulados começaram pela manhã, sendo que neste momento já chega aos *5,1 mm 
*
Máxima:* 14,8ºC *(Prestes a ser ultrapassada pela rápida subida agora)
Mínima:* 9,3ºC
*
Vento fraco a moderado a guiar a queda da chuva


----------



## Geopower (6 Jan 2016 às 20:41)

de momento não chove. 14.6ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (6 Jan 2016 às 20:44)

Já são de  29 de Setembro de 2015 mas vale a pena a partilha destas três fotos de uma forte chuvada e granizo à mistura na Serra da Lousã.
Fotos da autoria de Zé Manél:


















https://www.facebook.com/ze.manel.9822


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2016 às 21:00)

Hoje foi mais um dia daqueles, em que praticamente não se consegue trabalhar na rua.
Desde a hora de almoço que a chuva fraca(molha parvos) não dá tréguas.
actual:12.7ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2016 às 21:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje foi mais um dia daqueles, em que praticamente não se consegue trabalhar na rua.
> Desde a hora de almoço que a chuva fraca(molha parvos) não dá tréguas.
> actual:12.7ºC


Boas! Aqui era bem mais que "molha parvos" e vento forte... é o que dá morar na serra...


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

Boa noite, cheguei há coisa de meia hora a casa e lá fora o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade, levei com umas rajadas fortes numa zona "aberta" e notou-se também ao nível da velocidade média a intensificação. A chuva essa passou de forma fraca ao modo Spray.


----------



## Teles (6 Jan 2016 às 21:24)

Por aqui hoje o dia tem sido de chuva fraca mas persistente  , temperatura bem mais alta que ontem 14.5ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2016 às 21:32)

Amanhã,os extremos térmicos devem oscilar entre 1ºC a 1,5ºC. 
O culpado do costume, vento moderado a forte de SO.
_________

*13,7
4 mm*


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2016 às 21:59)

Boa noite.

Por aqui segue uma noite com vento moderado e aguaceiros fracos.

A temperatura tem vindo a aumentar ao longo da tarde/noite, por isso a neve que caiu na serra já era.

Tactual: 14,9ºC

Precip: 3,3mm


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2016 às 22:04)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados dos últimos dois dias e hoje até às 10:00. Passaram os últimos aguaceiros e esta chuva recente já se pode considerar associada à nova frente quente, logo termina-se o evento anterior e inicia-se um novo às 10:00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O pluviómetro da EMA da Lousã encontra-se com algum problema.

Já há uns dias estranhava valores horários muito semelhante, mas hoje foi a confirmação, em virtude de durante a segunda metade a madrugada não ter ocorrido precipitação.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2016 às 22:10)

Boa noite

Sigo com *13,9ºC*, actual máxima, sempre a subir.
Muita humidade e chuva fraca persistente, tem sido assim durante toda a tarde e noite. Acumulados a rondar os *9mm*.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

Acabei de registar a máxima do dia às 22:40.  Está tudo maluco! Estão 14,9°C.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jan 2016 às 23:27)

Dia de chuva fraca a moderada e persistente sobretudo durante a tarde e início de noite. Há poucas horas é que deu tréguas!
Acumulado do dia: *4,3 mm*
Máxima de 14,8 atingida agora! Tem subido bem com o avançar da noite...Durante o dia mal passou dos 13 graus! 

Desde que começou este período consecutivo de chuva (Domingo) já levo um total de *24,6 mm* acumulados! Podia ser melhor mas também não está muito mau  Assim não ha estragos e é bom para os solos...


----------



## TekClub (7 Jan 2016 às 00:13)

Boa Noite, grande ventania que vai para aqui e tem sido todo o dia a chover não para...


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 00:25)

vento a aumentar de intensidade 15ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2016 às 00:32)

Boas,

*15,3ºC*..só haverá uma descida significativa aquando da rotação do vento para NO, isto na sexta-feira ao final do dia, até lá sauna q.b.

Por aqui cai uma tenue morrinha empurrada pelo vento moderado a forte.
Fica o video, feito ha uns minutos atras:



Imagem de radar:


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2016 às 01:04)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados dos últimos dois dias e hoje até às 10:00. Passaram os últimos aguaceiros e esta chuva recente já se pode considerar associada à nova frente quente, logo termina-se o evento anterior e inicia-se um novo às 10:00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela dedicação!
Bem falando nos dados, por aqui sigo com um acumulado em torno dos 21 mm, ou seja o dobro do acumulado do Raso.
No Raso pouco chove, mas ter o dobro numa distancia tão próxima é curioso.
Por falar em precipitação fica o mapa neste caso é anual, e baseada na normal 61-90, do nosso concelho. Interessante como o factor altitude e proximidade  da serra, no limite norte do concelho, sobressaem na variação espacial da precipitação.






Fonte: http://www.cascais.pt/sites/default...2_caract_biofisica_paisagistica_ambiental.pdf


----------



## Geopower (7 Jan 2016 às 08:42)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado. Periodos de chuvisco. Vento fraco. Temperatura subiu durante a noite: 15,7*C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2016 às 10:17)

Por aqui mais continuação de mais um dia de chuva fraca.
mínima:12.7ºC
actual:14.7ºC
Parece que amanha vai ser um dia bem regado.

Oftopic: Faz hoje 2 anos, que me juntei ao MeteoPT, e faz também 2 anos que tinha caído uma grande chuvada. Aqui fica um vídeo para recordar.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 10:35)

chuvisca bem por aqui  15.9ºC 98% humidade


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2016 às 10:37)

Bom dia , hoje por volta das 8h em Almada tive um período de cerca de 1h com chuva e vento forte que deve ter deixado um acumulado razoável, de momento aqui por Lisboa vai chovendo de forma fraca e o vento mantém-se moderado a forte há já quase 48h.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 10:40)

chuvisca muito intensamente agora , até parece chuva moderada mas com chuviscos

edit 20min depois: está mesmo a chuviscar imenso  visibilidade reduzida, tudo branco à volta


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2016 às 13:20)

Mais um dia de chuviscos aka chuva molha parvos com um toque do vento morno de SO, hoje nem preciso de casaco...


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 14:21)

17.7ºC... por agora não chuvisca


----------



## ota (7 Jan 2016 às 14:24)

Por Alcântara vai choviscando


----------



## Mike26 (7 Jan 2016 às 14:52)

Aqui no Campo Grande vê-se o Sol pela primeira vez hoje, boas abertas por esta altura depois de alguns chuviscos que iam ocorrendo de vez em quando  a estação mais próxima regista *17,6ºC* de temperatura e *83%* de HR. Não devia ter trazido o casaco


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Jan 2016 às 15:09)

Continua a chover fraco, por vezes moderado, agora com algum vento desde manhã.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 15:19)

mais uns chuviscos


----------



## Mike26 (7 Jan 2016 às 15:37)

Já chuvisca novamente  foi Sol de pouca dura (literalmente)


----------



## DulceGaranhão (7 Jan 2016 às 15:46)

Alguém me sabe dizer quando o S. Pedro tira a nuvem de cima de Portugal? Fartinha deste tempo


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 15:49)

DulceGaranhão disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer quando o S. Pedro tira a nuvem de cima de Portugal? Fartinha deste tempo



ainda bem que continua assim, que o ano passado foi uma desgraça, tava mesmo a precisar de chuva



entretanto por aqui chuvisca intensamente  16.5ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2016 às 15:57)

A tarde aqui continua com chuva fraca, já perdi a conta aos dias que esta chuva vai persistindo.
Parece que o S.Pedro deve de estar com incontinência urinária.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2016 às 16:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A tarde aqui continua com chuva fraca, já perdi a conta aos dias que esta chuva vai persistindo.
> Parece que o S.Pedro deve de estar com incontinência urinária.


Aqui também continua a chuva fraca e algum vento, mas esta noite choveu muito... hoje está um dia muito escuro.


----------



## Geopower (7 Jan 2016 às 16:26)

Chuvisco desde as 15.30h. 16.7ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jan 2016 às 17:12)

Mais do mesmo hoje... Chuva e mais chuva de modo geral fraca e em regime de aguaceiros! 
Vento moderado a forte de SO com rajadas trazendo um ar quente e muito húmido.
*15,1ºC *actuais e a máxima chegou aos *16,1ºC*, já a mínima não foi muito diferente: *14,6ºC*
Acumulado até agora: *3,6 mm*


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 17:43)

chove bem agora  chuviscos super intensos e o vento levantou se também


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2016 às 18:01)

Boa tarde

*Ontem *máxima de *15,9ºC* pouco antes da meia-noite! 

Hoje mínima(?) de *15,4ºC*, e eu a dizer que o sector quente não era tão morno como o precedente! 

Máxima de *17,8ºC*.

HR entre* 87% e 92%*.

Chuviscos e mais chuviscos, tudo molhado mas apenas *0,8 mm* acumulados.

Vento de WSW, em geral moderado.

Durante a manhã houve períodos de sol por entre a camada rasgada de estratocumulus e estratos.

A pressão começou a lenta descida de cavamento do vale e aproximação da frente, ainda distante no entanto.

*1017,8 hPa*, depois de ter começado o dia com 1021,2 hPa à meia noite.

off-topic: continuam as interrupções de energia eléctrica... já começa a ser rotina


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

Boas tardes,

Chuvisco fraco e vento moderado a forte.
*2,8 mm
*
Fiz ha pouco a marginal, São Pedro do  Estoril- Cascais, era visível de São Pedro que Cascais/Estoril estavam sob chuva fraca. Subindo até a casa, a chuva fraca foi se intensificando, e tecto nuvem mais baixo.
Por volta das 16h, na Pedra do Sal, São Pedro do Estoril.
Dia bastante ventoso por lá.
A Davis devia era de estar instalada na ponta do Sal para registar melhor o vento, e não no local onde está, e para alem disso encontra-se mal instalada, colada ao telhado...enfim, é o que temos.











Agora é esperar por amanha, vai chover bem.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 18:27)

por aqui *1.7mm* acumulado, vai chuviscando agora mas com pouca intensidade
máxima de *17.7ºC*
minima até agora é de *14.9ºC* porque a actual é de *15.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2016 às 18:29)

StormRic disse:


> Está em privado, não consegui ver.



@Portugal Storms

Obrigado a ambos pela correcção.
O video de ontem, da dita morrinha.

______

O acumulado vai subindo vagarosamente, *3,3 mm*.
A estação de referência é de Alcoitão, aqui ao lado.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALCABID12#history
Está a cota 131 m, por aqui estou a 119 m, portanto a diferença é muito pouca.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2016 às 18:48)

Chove bem, não esperava por esta.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2016 às 19:04)

Continua a chuva molha parvos e a tentativa de usar chapéu de chuva falha pois o vento forte não deixa...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2016 às 19:11)

Rendeu *1 mm*,  sigo então com *4,3 mm* de acumulado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2016 às 19:18)

O vento aumenta por cá...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2016 às 19:32)

A estação daAmoreia (? erro na georreferenciação, pois  a estação encontra-se em Alvide) segue nos *5,8 mm*.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALCABID8#history


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2016 às 19:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rendeu *1 mm*,  sigo então com *4,3 mm* de acumulado.



Aqui não rende nada! 
*0,8mm
15,9ºC
93%
1018,2 hPa*
Tudo na mesma, como... por acaso as lesmas até estão contentes com este tempo, andam por todo o lado


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2016 às 19:43)

Boas!

Dia marcado pelo chuvisco aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, apesar das muitas horas de precipitação, as acumulações não passaram de 1mm nas estação do WU aqui da zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2016 às 19:43)

No* Linhó,Sintra *colado à serra, cota 196 m, segue nos *8,4 mm*.
Nada mau.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISINTRA4


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2016 às 21:17)

Por aqui o dia todo foi marcado pelos chuviscos, e ainda continua pela noite dentro.
Creio que o dia de hoje nao redeu mais que 1mm.
Notasse muita humidade por todo o lado.
Actual:14.8ºC


----------



## lm1960 (7 Jan 2016 às 21:33)

Boas,

Vou colocar aqui esta observação, se não for peço desculpa:

Há minutos, estava a ver o espaço do tempo no noticiário da TV Galicia e ao informarem as quantidades de precipitação registadas por "comarca", 
apareceu um registo de 179 litros por m2 em 24 horas a norte de Pontevedra, isto é um dilúvio. Mas havia mais 2/3 com + de 100.
Que saudades que eu tenho duma informação como a desta TV na RTP.......


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2016 às 21:44)

lm1960 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Vou colocar aqui esta observação, se não for peço desculpa:
> 
> ...



No último evento de 3,4,5, atingiram-se valores superiores a 130 mm em algumas estações, Arouca e Luzim por exemplo. Penhas Douradas também.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2016 às 22:17)

Boa noite, por aqui parece que o Spray e o vento deram umas tréguas, estou curioso para saber os acumulados no Norte amanhã, espero que corra tudo bem sem problemas de maior para a população além do habitual, apesar de ser uma grande quantidade de chuva em pouco tempo.


----------



## Vitor TT (7 Jan 2016 às 22:45)

Dias de chuviscos e mais chuviscos no "eixo" Odivelas - Lx. Benfica, de manhã tive de ir ao ex. Carrefour de Loures e ainda dei um saltinho aos meus postos de observação, em termos de céu nada de especial, mas o vento até nem estava mau, 
umas imagens para dar alguma cor, mas mais cinzentas , neste local, Caneças lá em baixo ainda registei 37,7 km/h, nesta altura não chovia,











deste local, com Loures lá em baixo registei uns interessantes 40,2 km/h, como tinha pouco tempo não subi ao alto onde estão as antenas, pois seguramente teria registado um pouco mais,






em termos de temperatura rondou os 15º C no carro, 
a mínima por aqui ficou-se nos 13,9º C, actualmente estão 14,4º C


----------



## Vitor TT (7 Jan 2016 às 22:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Chuvisco fraco e vento moderado a forte.
> *2,8 mm
> ...



,

uma paragem sempre obrigatória para fotografar a quando das minhas voltas de bike, dessa "varanda", alias um ponto de onde se tem uma perspectiva do tempo para os lados de Cascais e eventualmente mais longe, e interessante observar as mini eólicas instaladas no local bons indicadores do vento que se faz.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2016 às 23:10)

O belo spray de hoje acumulou* 8,6 mm*, sendo que no início da noite choveu bem, passou de chuviscos para chuva quase moderada, eu que nem levei chapéu apanhei uma bela molha 

Mínima: *14,6ºC *
Máxima: *16,1ºC*

Vento moderado e persistente de SO

Radar de Loulé de volta 

Máxima de ontem ficou-se pelos *14,8ºC* pelas 23h59


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2016 às 23:25)

Morrinha
*5,3 mm
15,4ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2016 às 23:58)

Boas!
Sigo com uns incríveis e terríveis 15,9°C... a máxima ficou nos 17,2°C e a mínima nos 15°C. A máxima de ontem foi de 15,1°C às 23:59 
O dia foi caracterizado pelos chuviscos que molharam as calçadas e que consequentemente fazia com que escorregasse diversas vezes. Nem quero imaginar a minha figura.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 00:08)

Por curiosidade estive a ver actual acumulado(7 dias), sigo com *27,1 mm*.
A estação do Linhó, já vai nos *66 mm*, bela diferença.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2016 às 00:52)

Agora para a noite tem chovido com mais intensidade de vez em quando! Não esperava tanto...
O dia terminou com um acumulado de *5,6 mm *até as 0h (nada mau), desde essa hora já vai com *0,8 mm*! Continua a chover mas mais fraco e sempre com vento moderado a forte de SW a acompanhar.
Venha o dia de amanhã que parece mais interessante! Pelo menos vamos levar com uma quantidade de chuva mais generosa


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Jan 2016 às 01:09)

Tufao André disse:


> Agora para a noite tem chovido com mais intensidade de vez em quando! Não esperava tanto...
> O dia terminou com um acumulado de *5,6 mm *até as 0h (nada mau), desde essa hora já vai com *0,8 mm*! Continua a chover mas mais fraco e sempre com vento moderado a forte de SW a acompanhar.
> Venha o dia de amanhã que parece mais interessante! Pelo menos vamos levar com uma quantidade de chuva mais generosa



Sinceramente não sei se será bem assim.. O IMPA lançou á pouco 1 alerta amarelo de 3 horas para a precipitação e nada mais.. O Norte, esse sim levará com uma grande carga dela, infelizmente penso que nós aqui nem por isso :/


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2016 às 01:19)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Sinceramente não sei se será bem assim.. O IMPA lançou á pouco 1 alerta amarelo de 3 horas para a precipitação e nada mais.. O Norte, esse sim levará com uma grande carga dela, infelizmente penso que nós aqui nem por isso :/


Tens razão, não será muito persistente aqui, mas ao menos já não este tipo de chuva miudinha chata! Parece ser mais intensa


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 05:56)

Bom dia

*0,5 mm*  mas já estou habituado. Ontem terminou com *1,3 mm* e o mês aqui vai assim em *13,1 mm.*

*94%*

Pressão em queda rápida, o intervalo de tempo decorrido na descida de 1 hPa, foi passando de 1h50, 1h30 a 1h10.
*1012,8 hPa* neste momento.
*15,7ºC*, isto não há mínimas nem máximas, quase, é tudo a direito.

Vento forte de suodeste, com rajadas, isto é o mais significativo.
Chuviscos por vezes densos batidos pelo vento.

Nesta altura a frente começa a entrar em Caminha:


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2016 às 08:44)

bom dia! Céu encoberto. Chuva fraca. Vento fraco. 15,4*C.


----------



## Firefigther (8 Jan 2016 às 08:50)

Bom dia chuva moderada e com vento á mistura. Dia típico de inverno menos nas temperaturas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2016 às 09:31)

Por aqui toda a noite e inicio de madrugada foi de morrinha, depois a chuva aumentou um pouco de intensidade.
Neste momento não chove.
O Distrito de Santarém já está com alerta amarelo, das 15 até ás 16 horas de hoje.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 09:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui toda a noite e inicio de madrugada foi de morrinha, depois a chuva aumentou um pouco de intensidade.
> Neste momento não chove.
> O Distrito de Santarém já está com alerta amarelo, das 15 até ás 16 horas de hoje.



até às 18h 


entretanto por aqui vai chovendo


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 10:01)

Isto devagarinho, devagarinho, o acumulado lá vai subindo, com os *2,5 mm* da madrugada, já estou praticamente nos *30 mm*.
O Linhó já vai nos *70 mm*.
A serra tem levado uma boa rega, principalmente na zona Este.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2016 às 10:35)

david 6 disse:


> até às 18h
> 
> 
> entretanto por aqui vai chovendo



Sim eu queria dizer até ás 18...


Encontrei este video sobre o rio Alviela, em que retrata mais um foco de poluição, mas dá para ver bem o seu caudal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 10:58)

Bom dia! Aqui começou a chuva puxada a vento...


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2016 às 11:34)

Bom dia, hoje acordei ao som de chuva forte e tem sido sempre assim ao longo destes dias mas depois passa a chuva fraca , hoje é provável que ela já seja mais moderada lá para o meio da tarde. Agora sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2016 às 11:44)

Bom dia!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo já choveu qualquer coisa ao inicio da manhã, no entanto o grosso ainda está para chegar.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 11:59)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo já choveu qualquer coisa ao inicio da manhã, no entanto o grosso ainda está para chegar.



Vai ser uma bela tarde de chuva, venha ela!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 12:11)

Ela vem aí e com força! O radar até mete medo... respect!


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2016 às 12:24)

Boas 

Sigo com *14,6ºC* e chuva moderada.
*4mm* acumulados no Pólo II.


----------



## Candy (8 Jan 2016 às 12:32)

Boas,
Começou agora a chover, em Peniche.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 12:51)

fui dar uma volta de bike pela Fajarda depois de parar de chover à bocado e enquanto não chega a frente, tirei 2 fotos na ribeira que passa no vale da Fajarda que divide a Fajarda ao meio (zona de 34 metros) e tirei 2 fotos no ponto mais alto da Fajarda, apesar de ser baixa altitude, mas é o mais alto que há aqui, tem cerca de 82 metros... (eu estou a 57 metros), apesar de ser baixa altitude sentia as rajadas mais fortes lá

no ponto mais alto:








o marco a indicar o ponto mais alto da Fajarda, chamado por Alto dos Corços com 82 metros:







no vale:
agora da ribeira que passa no vale que divide a Fajarda (esta zona situa se a 34 metros), não está nada de especial apesar do que tem chovido, o ano seco de 2015 não ajudou em nada:











aqui fica os sitios onde tirei as fotos, os simbolos das máquinas foi onde tirei:






e assim ficaram a conhecer um pouco da minha terrinha 


PS: sigo com *3.3mm* acumulado, *16.5ºC* *97% humidade* céu encoberto, em modo de espera pela frente


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 13:11)

Belo post aí da orografia da tua zona, essa linha de água tem uma grande influencia nos teus registos de inversão, se morasses junto a esse marco geodésico não terias minimas tão frias.
________

Bem, por aqui tudo calmo, a precipitação deve surgir lá para às 15 horas


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2016 às 13:27)

Aqui á cerca de uns 20 minutos que começou a chuviscar, o céu está bem carregado.
O vento também vai aumentando de intensidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 13:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui á cerca de uns 20 minutos que começou a chuviscar, o céu está bem carregado.
> O vento também vai aumentando de intensidade.


O vento aqui já está a aumentar... já chegou a Leiria e aqui está quase...


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2016 às 13:38)

Continua a chover com alguma intensidade.
A temperatura desceu para os actuais *12,8ºC*, depois de uma máxima de *15,5ºC*.

Acumulados até ao momento no distrito de Coimbra:
Miranda do Corvo: *22,1mm*
Febres, Cantanhede: *17,8mm*
Pólo II, Coimbra: *16mm*
Celas, Coimbra: *14,2mm*
Ceira Coimbra: *13,7mm*
Lousã:  *13,7mm*


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 13:40)

Boa tarde

Já passou Coimbra, o embate na Serra da Estrela está a ser interessante, Peniche estará agora debaixo de chuva, quase a chegar à região de Sintra:









david 6 disse:


> fui dar uma volta de bike pela Fajarda depois de parar de chover à bocado e enquanto não chega a frente, tirei 2 fotos na ribeira que passa no vale da Fajarda que divide a Fajarda ao meio (zona de 34 metros) e tirei 2 fotos no ponto mais alto da Fajarda, apesar de ser baixa altitude, mas é o mais alto que há aqui, tem cerca de 82 metros... (eu estou a 57 metros), apesar de ser baixa altitude sentia as rajadas mais fortes lá



 muito boa descrição e fotos da zona!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 13:51)

Pressão ainda em queda, *1009,7 hPa*.

*17,4ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento. A mínima foi *15,6ºC* pouco depois das 5h, não esperou pelo nascer do sol para começar a subir, com a aproximação da frente e intensificação do fluxo tropical de sudoeste.

 HR *88%*, ligeira descida em resposta à subida de temperatura.

Vento de sudoeste moderado, por vezes com rajadas, mas esteve mais intenso durante a madrugada. O mar não está muito picado.

Céu encoberto com altostratus.

*13:47 Sul*





Chuviscos durante a noite e até às 7h ainda acumularam *1,0 mm* hoje.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 13:58)

Aqui já chove bem, com o vento a aumentar...


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

*12,0 mm *em Coimbra (Cernache) entre as 12:00 e as 13:00.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

Chuva a entrar no litoral Sintra-Cascais:






1009,4 hPa

Ainda não chove aqui.
Mais escuro a oeste. Tecto de nuvens a baixar, nimbostratus.

Vento a intensificar-se um pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

Sim, já chuvisca fraco na baía de Cascais.
*16ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 14:20)

Boa chuvada agora!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 14:40)

Começou a chover em Carcavelos.

Nimbostratus baixos.

Vento sudoeste não se intensificou, pelo contrário, algo mais fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 14:43)

Neste momento inverteram-se os papeis, Cascais(Pampilheira) segue nos 5 mm ( rendeu 3,5 mm até ao momento), e Alcabideche (Alcoitão) com 3 mm.
Chuva intensa neste momento.


----------



## meko60 (8 Jan 2016 às 14:49)

Boa tarde.
Pelo que eu vi nos anteriores posts, deduzo que não tarda nada a chuva chega a Almada .


----------



## PapoilaVerde (8 Jan 2016 às 14:50)

Em Almada ainda não chegou a chuva, apenas de manhã cedo choveu aquela morrinha.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 14:51)

Chuva intensa para o Cacém, Amadora, Odivelas:






Última hora só com acumulado relevante na Serra da Estrela:


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 14:51)

O  centro de Cascais está assim...que chuvada!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 14:53)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Pelo que eu vi nos anteriores posts, deduzo que não tarda nada a chuva chega a Almada .



Ainda vai demorar pelo menos uma hora.



jonas_87 disse:


> O centro de Cascais está assim...que chuvada!



 Essa foi a das 14:30.


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2016 às 14:56)

Interessante assistir ao efeito orográfico da Serra da Arrábida...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 14:56)

* 9 mm* em Cascais
*3,5 mm* em Alcabideche
*14 mm* no Linhó


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 14:56)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Pelo que eu vi nos anteriores posts, deduzo que não tarda nada a chuva chega a Almada .



E daí talvez venha mais depressa:





Aquela zona que passa aqui e em Cascais parece descair o suficiente para tocar Almada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 14:57)

Chove torrencialmente agora e sem vento...


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 14:59)

Geiras disse:


> Interessante assistir ao efeito orográfico da Serra da Arrábida...



O efeito de nuvem bandeira!

17,0ºC desceu
1009,0 hPa (descida lenta)


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:01)

Abrandou por uns momentos, entretanto voltou á carga.
*9,1 mm*


----------



## meko60 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:02)

Ainda não chove, a pressão está nos 1007hPa


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:04)

E do nada começa a chover torrencialmente, Amadora sob dilúvio!!


----------



## tucha (8 Jan 2016 às 15:07)

E como alguém disse e muito certo, ela chegou aqui certinha, tocada a vento pelas 15 horas...!

Chove com alguma intensidade aqui em Telheiras  neste momento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente agora e sem vento...


Diluvio total!


----------



## meko60 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:11)

Chegou . Vamos contabilizar no final quanto deixou.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 15:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente agora e sem vento...



O grosso ainda vem lá...



guisilva5000 disse:


> E do nada começa a chover torrencialmente, Amadora sob dilúvio!!



Eu avisei 

Aqui em Carcavelos parou de chover.

16,9ºC

*1008,9 hPa *a descer

Às 12h a frente ainda estava no Minho. Tem algumas ondulações. O vale individualiza-se e torna-se pouco cavado.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:18)

*8,4 mm* em *Alcabideche*, a acumular.
*12,5 mm* em *Alvide*, a acumular.
Aqui em *Cascais* já não chove, estacionou nos *9,4 mm*.
*Linhó* ( Penico da zona? ) segue nos *15 mm*, a acumular.

Linhó chega assim aos *80 mm*, muito bom.


----------



## Leiga (8 Jan 2016 às 15:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Diluvio total!


Em Santa Catarina ainda está "pacífico"


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Linhó chega assim aos *80 mm*, muito bom.



 deve estar bom na serra!



Leiga disse:


> Em Santa Catarina ainda está "pacífico"



Até agora a chuva em Fátima é potenciada pela orografia da serra.


Em Odivelas/Loures deve ter sido interessante também:





Vai haver intensidades grandes dentro em pouco, de Peniche para norte:


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:25)

Leiga disse:


> Em Santa Catarina ainda está "pacífico"


A sério? Aqui já só chove fraco mas está muito escuro...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2016 às 15:26)

Em Odivelas, há cerca de 20 minutos, choveu intensamente.

Agora a chuva continua mas moderada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:31)

Por aqui ainda só tenho a registar aguaceiros fracos, mas com alguns intervalos de tempo.

*Árvore cai em cima de carro *
Incidente em Lisboa
Um automóvel sofreu esta sexta-feira danos ao ser atingido por uma árvore.

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/portugal/detalhe/arvore_cai_em_cima_de_carro.html


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:34)

StormRic disse:


> deve estar bom na serra!



Sim, estes 81 mm no Linhó (cota 195 m) são um excelente indicativo.
Amanhã vou andar por lá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:40)

Volta a chuva forte...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2016 às 15:41)

Depois do meu post, a chuva voltou a cair com toda a pujança!






Esse terreno já está mais que saturado de água.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

Eu nada vi... mas parece que caiu uma valente chuvada aqui em Cascais...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:46)

Volta a chover, Cascais  segue nos *10 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:49)

Que chuvada, até faz fumo! 
O radar não engana.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 15:50)

Agora vai entrar forte:







Zona de Leiria com uma linha muito bem marcada.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 15:53)

Leiria vai levar uma boa carga dágua:


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:55)

finalmente chegou aqui, chuva forte


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 15:55)

Vento a intensificar-se em Carcavelos, forte.
Muito escuro.
Chove.

16,7ºC

*1008,4 hPa* parou de descer.

acumulado: *1 mm *

Nova Oeiras 3,8 mm
Parede 4,3 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:55)

14 mm por aqui.
O rate nos 65 mm/h

Inverno, és tu?


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> 14 mm por aqui.
> O rate nos 65 mm/h
> 
> Inverno, és tu?



Toc, toc... cheguei!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:01)

Chove copiosamente!
Rate nos *121 mm/h* !
*17 mm*, a somar!


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:01)

este aguaceiro parece mais forte do que o radar mostra , já enfraqueceu e agora está mais forte de novo e a frente ainda vem atrás, vai ser uma bela tarde de chuva


----------



## tucha (8 Jan 2016 às 16:02)

Vai passar por Lisboa?? 



StormRic disse:


> Toc, toc... cheguei!


----------



## meko60 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:05)

Aqui pelo "jamais" cai mas de mansinho.....por enquanto.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:05)

*20 mm*, chove mais fraco agora.


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Jan 2016 às 16:08)

Chove moderadamente agora, não forte, até aqui apenas chuva fraca. 
A temperatura actual é de 13,6º C e 1005 hPa


----------



## tucha (8 Jan 2016 às 16:10)

tucha disse:


> Vai passar por Lisboa??


Parece que sim,  o céu está escuro como breu e começou a chover bem, assim como se intensificou o vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:11)

*Alcabideche* segue nos *12,5 mm*, nada mau.

Cascais(Pampilheira): *20,3 mm*
Alvide: *16,3 mm*


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2016 às 16:12)

Volta à carga em Odivelas. Muita chuva de momento.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chove copiosamente!
> Rate nos *121 mm/h* !
> *17 mm*, a somar!



Isso  em Cascais/Sintra foi épico:









tucha disse:


> Vai passar por Lisboa??



Sim!

Muito escuro em Carcavelos, vem lá grossa!


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:19)

que chuvada!!!


----------



## Leiga (8 Jan 2016 às 16:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A sério? Aqui já só chove fraco mas está muito escuro...


Sim... agora neste momento, mal pinga...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:20)

Bom salto no acumulado em *Alcabideche*: *18 mm*
Chove fraco em *Cascais*: *21 mm*


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:21)

Vai para Lisboa:


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:22)

Trovoada!

16:22:27


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:23)

Possíveis inundações na região de Leiria.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

Trovoada no algueirão, chove moderado/forte á 1 hora.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:25)

Dilúvio sobre Peniche:


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2016 às 16:26)

david 6 disse:


> este aguaceiro parece mais forte do que o radar mostra , já enfraqueceu e agora está mais forte de novo e a frente ainda vem atrás, vai ser uma bela tarde de chuva



Céu encoberto e pingos dispersos aqui em Santo Estêvão.

Aqui ainda pouco choveu na parte da tarde, apenas um ligeiro chuvisco, a frente está toda a passar a Norte. A estação de Samora já vai com 5mm, aqui deve vir com 5 pingas...


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:27)

Descarga das 16:22 não foi registada 

Alguém em Leiria?


----------



## PapoilaVerde (8 Jan 2016 às 16:29)

A chuva chegou a Almada. Chove forte agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:29)

Alvide segue com acumulado mais elevado: *23 mm*


----------



## tucha (8 Jan 2016 às 16:29)

Acalmou aqui por Telheiras, mas está muito escuro, parece quase já de noite e o vento continua com umas belas de uma rajadas...
E trovoada agora, ao longe...

Parece-me que vai ser um fim de tarde, e talvez começo de noite interessante...:-)


StormRic disse:


> Dilúvio sobre Peniche:






StormRic disse:


> Vai para Lisboa:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2016 às 16:30)

Que trovoada giganteee!!!!!


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2016 às 16:30)

Trovoada! E chove, chove....


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:30)

Trovão!

16:30:25

Vai para Lisboa.


----------



## nunessimoes (8 Jan 2016 às 16:30)

StormRic disse:


> Descarga das 16:22 não foi registada
> 
> Alguém em Leiria?


Estou a 4 km de Leiria mas não ouvi nada... Agora neste momento chove torrencialmente e tudo escuro..


----------



## Aspvl (8 Jan 2016 às 16:31)

Grande flash!


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Jan 2016 às 16:32)

Acaba de cair um relâmpago por aqui. Vai chovendo moderado.


----------



## ota (8 Jan 2016 às 16:33)

Também vi e ouvi aqui em Alcântara


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:33)

16:30 SSW


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:38)

Os bombeiros de Alcabideche saíram agora para uma ocorrência " Inundação de Estruturas ou superficies por precipitação Intensa" no Cabreiro, mesmo ao lado de casa.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jan 2016 às 16:38)

Boas. Interessante que esteja a ocorrer trovoada, mas por curiosidade dei uma vista nas DEA do IPMA e da rede http://www.blitzortung.org, e nenhuma delas regista actividade. Alguém consegue arranjar uma explicação?


----------



## meko60 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:38)

Agora sim, chuva da boa!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2016 às 16:40)

Chove com muita intensidade no Montijo.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:41)

16:39 SE


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:41)

MSantos disse:


> Céu encoberto e pingos dispersos aqui em Santo Estêvão.
> 
> Aqui ainda pouco choveu na parte da tarde, apenas um ligeiro chuvisco, a frente está toda a passar a Norte. A estação de Samora já vai com 5mm, aqui deve vir com 5 pingas...



aqui cai com cada chuvada, agora caiu mais uma chuvada igual à ultima  e mesmo a chamada frente ainda nem chegou


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:42)

StormRic disse:


> 16:30 SSW



Grande registo, como sempre!


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:43)

Por aqui vai chuviscando.
O céu está a ficar cada vez mais escuro, parece que está a ficar de noite mais cedo.
Na página do 112 já consta várias inundações no distrito Leiria.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Jan 2016 às 16:43)

Aqui (Av. da Républica) ainda não dei por nada.

Ver se vou fumar um cigarrito lá fora para ver o Show!

Entretanto, tou curioso para ver como vai ser hoje o regresso ao Alentejo, especialmente para sair de Lisboa pelas pontes.


----------



## meko60 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:45)

3,3mm de acumulação em poucos minutos.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:45)

Continuo a insistir que o eixo Leiria/Pombal está debaixo de um dilúvio:








Em cheio em Lisboa:


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2016 às 16:48)

chuva moderada. Vento fraco de SW. 16,0*C


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:48)

Balanço dos acumulados:

Alvide: *25 mm*
Cascais: *22 mm*
Alcabideche: *20 mm*

Muito boa rega.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:49)

Thomar disse:


> Boas. Interessante que esteja a ocorrer trovoada, mas por curiosidade dei uma vista nas DEA do IPMA e da rede http://www.blitzortung.org, e nenhuma delas regista actividade. Alguém consegue arranjar uma explicação?



O IPMA não deve ter os detectores ligados. Não havia qualquer previsão de trovoada para hoje.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Balanço dos acumulados:
> 
> Alvide: *25 mm*
> Cascais: *22 mm*
> ...



Tenho que ir ver as fontes da serra amanhã, e as albufeiras!

É incrível que o acumulado aqui em Carcavelos seja* 2,0 mm*
Parede *7,4 mm*
Nova Oeiras *6,1 mm*.


----------



## tucha (8 Jan 2016 às 16:51)

Está calmo aqui por telheiras, chove mas nada de especial...
O trovão foi caso isolado, apenas e só um até agora...:-(



StormRic disse:


> Continuo a insistir que o eixo Leiria/Pombal está debaixo de um dilúvio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2016 às 16:56)

StormRic disse:


> Continuo a insistir que o eixo Leiria/Pombal está debaixo de um dilúvio:



Meteoleiria com 23mm hoje.
Esta estação de Pombal vai com 36,8mm.

A EMA de Colares, acumulou 15,2mm das 15h às 16h.

Em Odivelas agora aliviou. Não sei quanto choveu, mas superou claramente as expectativas.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 16:57)

Barcarena: *41 mm* !

Rain rate *102 mm/h às 15:13*.

parece credível pois este ponto amarelo, possivelmente mais intenso mas numa área muito reduzida, passou lá mesmo por cima:


----------



## Thomar (8 Jan 2016 às 16:58)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA não deve ter os detectores ligados. Não havia qualquer previsão de trovoada para hoje.


Acho estranho que os detectores da rede IPMA estejam desligados... Nunca ouvi tal coisa... 
Mas não achas estranho que a rede http://www.blitzortung.org também não registe nada? 
Serão essas descargas tão fraquinhas que não sejam detectadas?

P.s. Belas fotos pessoal, que maravilha de tempo!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:59)

StormRic disse:


> Tenho que ir ver as fontes da serra amanhã, e as albufeiras!
> 
> É incrível que o acumulado aqui em Carcavelos seja* 2,0 mm*
> Parede *7,4 mm*
> Nova Oeiras *6,1 mm*.



É muito estranho ter ocorrido uma inundação no Cabreiro, tendo em conta o local em si, mas claro possivelmente alguma inundação numa garagem ou cave.
A precipitação foi torrencial.


Sim a serra levou cá um banho, o Linhó segue nos 91 mm , dos quais 24 mm hoje.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2016 às 16:59)

Olá de novo.

Chove agora também com mais intensidade por aqui, chuva moderada. Um pouco mais a Norte na zona de Salvaterra o radar mostra ecos amarelos. 

Bela tarde!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 16:59)

StormRic disse:


> Continuo a insistir que o eixo Leiria/Pombal está debaixo de um dilúvio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, e felizmente já perdeu força para a minha direcção. Seja como for chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 17:01)

Impressionante a persistência e lentidão de deslocamento da mancha de eco amarelo/laranja na região de Leiria, agora mais a nordeste:


----------



## Portugal Storms (8 Jan 2016 às 17:02)

Margem sul debaixo de água, chove torrencialmente em Palmela...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:05)

Está um dilúvio aqui á 15 minutos!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 17:06)

StormRic disse:


> Impressionante a persistência e lentidão de deslocamento da mancha de eco amarelo/laranja na região de Leiria, agora mais a nordeste:




Pombal e Leiria:


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 17:09)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Margem sul debaixo de água, chove torrencialmente em Palmela...



Será a vez de Setúbal agora:


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está um dilúvio aqui á 15 minutos!


A chuva é tanta que já perdi o sinal da TV!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:10)

Alguém me sabe dizer quando vai parar de chover (nunca pensei dizer isto ) mas não trouxe chapéu de chuva e na Amadora não para de chover moderadamente...


----------



## Portugal Storms (8 Jan 2016 às 17:10)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA não deve ter os detectores ligados. Não havia qualquer previsão de trovoada para hoje.


É muito estranho, existem vários relatos de trovoada mas não foram detetadas em nenhum dos sites que monitorizam as DEA.(Ex: blitzortung; MeteoMoita; IPMA)


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2016 às 17:11)

Estou um bocado desiludido com a passagem desta frente...mas pelo menos houve trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 17:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está um dilúvio aqui á 15 minutos!



Deve estar realmente:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2016 às 17:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer quando vai parar de chover (nunca pensei dizer isto ) mas não trouxe chapéu de chuva e na Amadora não para de chover moderadamente...


O pior já passou. Agora só vem chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:14)

chuva e chuva e mais chuva forte que dia lindo!


----------



## Leiga (8 Jan 2016 às 17:15)

StormRic disse:


> Descarga das 16:22 não foi registada
> 
> Alguém em Leiria?


A cerca de 12 Km de Leiria nada de jeito...


----------



## meko60 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:17)

Abrandou a chuva por aqui, vejamos se torna a carregar. O acumulado vai nos 4,3 mm, na estação do meu filho ,localizada na Cova da Piedade.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 17:17)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Margem sul debaixo de água, chove torrencialmente em Palmela...



Acumulados a dispararem em Azeitão: foram* 8 mm* em meia hora!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 17:18)

Leiga disse:


> A cerca de 12 Km de Leiria nada de jeito...



12 Km em que direcção? Ourém?

Não passou por lá efectivamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:19)

Leiga disse:


> A cerca de 12 Km de Leiria nada de jeito...


Nada de jeito como? Aqui a chuva torrencial não pára!


----------



## Leiga (8 Jan 2016 às 17:19)

Em Santa Catarina da Serra agora dá para ouvir a chuva


----------



## JLeiria (8 Jan 2016 às 17:19)

Mesmo estando longe, acompanho sempre por perto!

http://www.radio94fm.pt/index.php/2013-04-17-22-31-57/informacao/22456-inundacoes

Vai-se repetir o mesmo de há dois anos?

Actualizado.

Ortigosa Leiria -Nacional 109. (Via Facebook)


----------



## Leiga (8 Jan 2016 às 17:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nada de jeito como? Aqui a chuva torrencial não pára!


Aqui, até agora, só tem estado uma chuva pouco mais que "miudinha", apesar de contínua


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:22)

Leiga disse:


> Em Santa Catarina da Serra agora dá para ouvir a chuva


Impressionante que estando tão perto temos situações radicalmente opostas! Aqui parece que a chuva é cada vez mais forte!


----------



## Leiga (8 Jan 2016 às 17:23)

StormRic disse:


> 12 Km em que direcção? Ourém?
> 
> Não passou por lá efectivamente.


Sim, direcção Ourém... Mais propriamente Quinta da Sardinha


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2016 às 17:23)

Portugal Storms disse:


> É muito estranho, existem vários relatos de trovoada mas não foram detetadas em nenhum dos sites que monitorizam as DEA.(Ex: blitzortung; MeteoMoita; IPMA)



No Blitzortung e no MeteoMoita a fonte de informação é a mesma, mas de facto é estranho não haver registo de descargas elétricas (há apenas uma ao largo de Sines).


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Impressionante que estando tão perto temos situações radicalmente opostas! Aqui parece que a chuva é cada vez mais forte!


Vi agora que estou a apanhar em cheio com os ecos amarelos do radar...


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2016 às 17:26)

Continua a chuva moderada aqui em Santo Estêvão mas sem grandes picos de intensidade até ao momento. 

Temperatura em queda, já esteve em 17ºC mas desde que começou a chover caiu para 15ºC.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 17:29)

Única descarga registada pelo IPMA, há meia hora:  e lá longe no oceano!






Ribatejo e Beira Baixa com as maiores áreas de precipitação intensa nesta altura:





Entretanto, esta é a imagem de satélite das 17h 






Será que isto foi apenas o aperitivo ou aquilo são só as nuvens altas do _jet_?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vi agora que estou a apanhar em cheio com os ecos amarelos do radar...


Já passou... ficou o nevoeiro e a água a correr por todo o lado...


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 17:36)

A pressão tinha dado um salto subindo para 1009,0 hPa mas agora voltou a descer, *1008,4 hPa*.

*15,6ºC *em descida lenta.

91%
2,5mm


----------



## Garcia (8 Jan 2016 às 17:40)

Boas. . 
Por vai caindo uns aguaceiros.  . Uns mais fortes que outros mas nada de especial. . 
O vento vai soprando moderado. .


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 17:41)

JLeiria disse:


> Mesmo estando longe, acompanho sempre por perto!
> 
> http://www.radio94fm.pt/index.php/2013-04-17-22-31-57/informacao/22456-inundacoes



Bem me parecia que tanto eco amarelo/laranja teria consequências. Obrigado pela informação! 

Rio Lis






> A chuva intensa que tem caído, esta tarde, fez transbordar o caudal do rio Lis, na zona de Carreira, Leiria,  junto à Pista de Pesca, na designada zona das estradas dos campos do Lis e a GNR já encerrou a estrada por motivos de segurança.
> No distrito de Leiria, o CDOS – Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro tem o registo de várias inundações em ruas e em caves de casas na Marinha Grande, Vieira de Leiria e Ortigosa e ainda em Pombal.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:43)

já acalmou vai chovendo moderado


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 17:44)

Leiga disse:


> Sim, direcção Ourém... Mais propriamente Quinta da Sardinha



E agora como é que está?







Passa mesmo de raspão aí pela Quinta da Sardinha.


----------



## AMFC (8 Jan 2016 às 17:44)

Este fim de semana vou reportar do extremo sudoeste, vamos ver como a frente chega aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:45)

Até agora nada a assinalar a não ser aguaceiros fracos que vão caíndo.


----------



## Garcia (8 Jan 2016 às 17:46)

Linha em direcção Peniche. .






Panorâmica 
(De SW para NE)


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:49)

StormRic disse:


> Bem me parecia que tanto eco amarelo/laranja teria consequências. Obrigado pela informação!
> 
> Rio Lis


WOW! Impressionante, o Rio Lis subiu rápido! No centro de Leiria também devem ter inundado as lojas do costume...


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 17:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> WOW! Impressionante, o Rio Lis subiu rápido! No centro de Leiria também devem ter inundado as lojas do costume...



*18,9 mm em Leiria *(aeródromo) das 16:00 às 17:00 !

*34,6 mm* em 6 horas.


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2016 às 17:56)

chove fraco neste momento. Frente a acabar de passar. 15,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 18:00)

Há aqui células com assinaturas de radar algo peculiares. Opinião de especialistas precisa-se.


----------



## Leiga (8 Jan 2016 às 18:01)

StormRic disse:


> E agora como é que está?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agora está calminho... novamente


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 18:07)

*40,7 mm em S.Pedro de Moel *em quatro horas, das 13:00 às 17:00. Também resultado da linha de forte precipitação de Leiria

*17,8 mm* das 15;00 às 16:00 !

Oa máximos horários registados no território estão relacionados com aquela linha.


----------



## efcm (8 Jan 2016 às 18:10)

Deixo aqui dois filmes o primeiro feito na estrada de manique, e o segundo na zona de rio de mouro


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 18:26)

Contabilidade horária dos acumulados de precipitação neste evento que já dura há 56 horas:







Resumo do mês até hoje às 17:00


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

efcm disse:


> o segundo na zona de rio de mouro




aquilo em Rio de Mouro são ruas?


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 18:36)

Houve uma ondulação frontal que terá aparecido a oeste de Leiria e depois se propagou para nordeste, voltando a atingir a cordilheira central, nomeadamente a Serra da Estrela. Aparecem embebidas células ocasionais com forte intensidade.
Mais a sul uma linha afecta agora Sines.


----------



## Rachie (8 Jan 2016 às 18:41)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Aqui (Av. da Républica) ainda não dei por nada.
> 
> Ver se vou fumar um cigarrito lá fora para ver o Show!
> 
> Entretanto, tou curioso para ver como vai ser hoje o regresso ao Alentejo, especialmente para sair de Lisboa pelas pontes.


Vim agora da 25 de abril. 50 minutos de Benfica a Almada, por Alcântara que era onde havia menos trânsito


----------



## Candy (8 Jan 2016 às 18:48)

Tem estado sempre a chover. Umas paragenzitas (poucas) e tal... mas neste momento... Chuva muito forte!


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 19:00)

aqui desde que passou a frente tem estado sempre a chover em geral fraco


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 19:04)

Candy disse:


> Tem estado sempre a chover. Umas paragenzitas (poucas) e tal... mas neste momento... Chuva muito forte!



aguaceiro mesmo em cheio






estou a reparar é que vai surgindo deste tipo de aguaceiros atrás da frente, está outro igual a entrar pela serra de sintra


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

Máxima: *16,1ºC*
Mínima: *14,4ºC*

Temperaturas quase iguais às de ontem. Temperatura mantém-se constante.

Chuva deu a valer hoje, *26,7 mm *é o maior acumulado diário do ano 

Vento geralmente fraco a moderado de SSO/SO, rajadas não atingiram os 50 km/h. Com a passagem do sistema frontal, o vento baixa de intensidade neste momento.

Só para verem o que a chuva faz à capital, um autocarro demora 1h30 a vir do Marquês até a minha casa...


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 19:28)

david 6 disse:


> aqui desde que passou a frente tem estado sempre a chover em geral fraco



A questão é: será que a frente passou? É que as temperaturas e a pressão estão estagnadas e a imagem de satélite continua a mostrar um faixa de nuvens altas (?) ao largo da costa:











No entanto nada aparece no radar a oeste:





Portanto trata-se de nuvens altas associadas ao _jet_.
Há por outro lado uma circulação curiosa a sudoeste até à Madeira.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 19:32)

A temperatura não desce dos 15,6ºC.
A pressão não sobe dos 1008,4 hPa.
A humidade aumenta.


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2016 às 19:43)

Chuva moderada neste momento. Temperatura estável: 15,7*C.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 19:46)

Por Volta das  19:00 apanhei uma carga valente junto ao Ramalhão, (cota 238mts) Sintra...ao ponto da Pará -brisas andar no máximo.  A serra deve estar carregada de água. 
31 mm  no Linhó 
23 mm  por aqui.


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2016 às 19:56)

Parou de chover. Vento fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 20:00)

Aqui volta a chover bem agora...


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 20:20)

*4,1 mm*

Agora sim, a pressão sobe, 1009,4 hpa.
E a temperatura tende a descer, 15,4ºC.
Mantém-se a humidade, 91%.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2016 às 20:26)

Aqui o acumulado do dia vai em 12,2mm a rajada máxima foi de 61km/h

14,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 20:38)

volta a chover fraco a moderado


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 20:58)

Não chove em Carcavelos. O vento está moderado a fraco e já rodou para noroeste.

Temperatura continua a descer, 14,9ºC, devagar.
Pressão a subir, 1009,7 hPa.

Na análise das 18h, a frente tornou-se vagarosa na sua progressão para Leste, o vale depressionário alargou-se.
Depois de algumas horas de vento do quadrante noroeste, vai voltar durante a madrugada para o quadrante oeste e mais tarde para sudoeste novamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2016 às 21:11)

As beiras dos telhados vão pingando.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2016 às 21:21)

Boa noite

Sigo com *11,6ºC*, actual mínima, e chuva em modo spray.
Máxima de *15,5ºC*
Foi uma bela tarde de chuva. 







Precipitação acumulada este mês no distrito de Coimbra:

Miranda do Corvo: *145,3mm*
Febres, Cantanhede: *136,1mm*
Celas, Coimbra: *110,5mm*
Pólo II, Coimbra:* 107,4mm*
Lousã: *105,4mm*


----------



## meko60 (8 Jan 2016 às 21:27)

Boa noite.
A chuva parou de cair aqui em Almada por volta das 19:00, o acumulado foi de 5,3mm. A partir das 20:00h a temperatura começou a descer, estando agora nos 14,3ºC e vento do quadrante NNW.


----------



## vortex (8 Jan 2016 às 21:57)

Boas!Por aqui choveu bem,acumulado até agora 18,6mm.Vento fraco e humidade em 95%.Temp actual:13,6º.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 22:01)

Aqui os aguaceiros continuam... aliás a chuva ainda não parou, só abrandou bastante...


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 22:33)

o vento está a aumentar de intensidade :O


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 23:35)

Boas noites,

Resumo final dos acumulados na zona:

*Alvide,Alcabideche*: *28,2 mm
Pampilheira, Cascais*: *25,1 mm
Alcoitão, Alcabideche*: *23,4 mm*

*Linhó,Sintra* mas próximo do limite do concelho de *Cascais*: *31,7 mm
*
Por aqui, o actual acumulado mensal subiu para os *50,5 mm.*
No *Linhó* subiu hoje aos *98,2 mm*, é incrível como os extremos do concelho ( Guincho/cabo Raso) nada têm a ver, em termos de precipitação*. *Sei que não é novidade, mas são dois mundos distintos.
Amanhã vai ser interessante passar em locais onde passei ha  uma semana atrás, mas com mais 50-80 mm de precipitação em cima.


----------



## efcm (9 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

StormRic disse:


> aquilo em Rio de Mouro são ruas?



É numa estrada escondida que fica na parte de trás do forum Sintra, junto a Covas.

Passa um ribeiro ali (rio de mouro acho eu) e quando a corrente é muita a ponte fica submersa.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2016 às 00:15)

efcm disse:


> Deixo aqui dois filmes o primeiro feito na estrada de manique, e o segundo na zona de rio de mouro



Interessante, mesmo aqui perto!
E a ribeira de Manique mesmo, como estava?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2016 às 00:25)

*12,7ºC*

Não faz sentido o distrito Lisboa estar sem aviso amarelo relativo ao vento para a noite de Domingo e inicio de madrugada de Segunda, certamente que vão rectificar essa situação.  Como castigo, um/uma meteorologista do IPMA passava a noite no guincho. 

EDIT 00:49: Aviso amarelo, rajadas maxima até 90 km/h.
Agora sim,  lá escaparam da tortura.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2016 às 01:01)

Só uma nota, ontem a tarde,em Murches ouvi-se trovoada, algo forte, segundo os relatos que me chegaram.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 09:26)

Bom dia

Um sol tão bonito...

08:10 SSE





... e lá se foi o sol!

09:04 Sul







Já vem mais  a caminho e bem depressa.

Mínima de* 12,6ºC* às 5h.
*15,1ºC* agora. HR 78%.

Pressão ainda em subida lenta, *1013,4 hPa*.

Vento inicialmente fraco de WNW, agora já moderado com rajadas de WSW.








jonas_87 disse:


> Só uma nota, ontem a tarde,em Murches ouvi-se trovoada, algo forte, segundo os relatos que me chegaram.


Sim, eu fui o primeiro a relatar ontem, quando ouvi. Mas nem o IPMA nem o Blitz registaram.


----------



## Geopower (9 Jan 2016 às 10:04)

bom dia. Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco. 14,7*C.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 10:20)

Já chove em Carcavelos!

Céu encoberto com nimbostratus, horizonte marítimo ocluído, vento forte! Mar picado, gaivotas em debandada para Leste.

15,1ºC, 78%, 1014,1 hPa


----------



## tucha (9 Jan 2016 às 10:28)

Só uma pergunta de uma amante da metereologia no geral, mas completa naba na previsão do tempo lol...

A pressão vai continuar a subir durante a manhã?  É que me sinto muito mal quando temos descidas abruptas como foi o caso de ontem...
E daqui dos olivais norte, muito perto do rio e do das nações,  o céu está completamente nublado e não chove, sendo que tambem  me parece que o vento seja nulo....



StormRic disse:


> Já chove em Carcavelos!
> 
> Céu encoberto com nimbostratus, horizonte marítimo ocluído, vento forte! Mar picado, gaivotas em debandada para Leste.
> 
> 15,1ºC, 78%, 1014,1 hPa


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 10:42)

tucha disse:


> Só uma pergunta de uma amante da metereologia no geral, mas completa naba na previsão do tempo lol...
> 
> A pressão vai continuar a subir durante a manhã?  É que me sinto muito mal quando temos descidas abruptas como foi o caso de ontem...
> E daqui dos olivais norte, muito perto do rio e do das nações,  o céu está completamente nublado e não chove, sendo que tambem  me parece que o vento seja nulo....



Hoje a pressão não vai ter descidas abruptas, vai manter-se com valores próximos do presente. Para amanhã, a partir da madrugada e especialmente à tarde, sim, deverá ter uma descida, mas não será muito pronunciada, 10 hPa no máximo.

Para ver a evolução prevista:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index.jsp#

Escolher do lado direito Portugal continental, e Pressão NMM (nível médio do mar).


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 10:47)

Voltou o céu coberto de altostratus/cirrostratus e apareceu um sol velado mas com luz brilhante.

Pouco antes de reaparecer o sol, este era o aspecto da retaguarda das nuvens que largaram alguma precipitação fraca mas batida a vento forte. Não acumulou, só molhou.

10:30 SSW


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2016 às 10:53)

Por aqui já chuviscou esta manha, mas agora o céu está a começar a abir.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

Salto dos parâmetros a seguir à passagem daqueles nimbostratus:

14,9ºC (desceu mas está a recuperar)
86% (subiu bastante)
1014,8 hPa (subiu mas já voltou ao valor anterior)

Cirrostratus, altostratus, altocumulus e estratocumulus compôem o céu. Vento moderado de WSW. Mar picado. Kitesurfers.


----------



## tucha (9 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

Ok, fiquei esclarecida, muito obrigado. 



StormRic disse:


> Hoje a pressão não vai ter descidas abruptas, vai manter-se com valores próximos do presente. Para amanhã, a partir da madrugada e especialmente à tarde, sim, deverá ter uma descida, mas não será muito pronunciada, 10 hPa no máximo.
> 
> Para ver a evolução prevista:
> 
> ...


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2016 às 11:30)

Depois do amanhecer com ceu limpo , agora chove , maior destaque é o aumento do vento que sopra agora com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2016 às 12:08)

O céu está a ficar carregado, e o vento fraco, veio causar um arrefecimento.


----------



## TekClub (9 Jan 2016 às 12:30)

Por aqui já chove e aumentou o vento...


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2016 às 12:56)

Por aqui chuviscou alguma coisa já ao final da manhã , de momento nota-se um aumento do vento e apenas o que já nos acostumamos a chamar de palha, temperatura actual 16.1ºC


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2016 às 13:18)

por aqui já choveu há pouco, estou com *1mm* acumulado, por agora não chove céu com muitas nuvens o sol de vez em quando espreita e vento a aumentar de intensidade com 15.8ºC e 99% humidade


----------



## Microburst (9 Jan 2016 às 13:45)

Aqui por Almada tudo calmo por agora, céu muito nublado e o vento de SO a aumentar de intensidade. Temperatura agradável nos 16ºC.
Dignos de registo dois fortes aguaceiros durante a manhã que ainda permitiram acumular 2,6mm.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 13:46)

Vem lá chuva, está a ficar muito escuro e o horizonte fechado a oeste.

A máxima foi 17,0ºC há meia hora.
16,8ºC em descida lenta.
77% desceu.
1013,8 hPa a descer muito lentamente.

0,0 mm

Olhem o que lá vem:

13:42 WSW





Já agora:


Spoiler: Totais do mês ordenados


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2016 às 13:48)

Boas!
Começa a chover em Carcavelos, o radar mostra uma pequena linha de instabilidade que nos trará chuva nos próximos minutos... pode ser intensa.


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2016 às 13:51)

Boas , por aqui agora caiu uma boa chuvada mas que só deu um total de 1,6mm
O cèu aqui agora:


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 13:54)

Grande bátega! Finalmente!

E também em Lisboa, Torres Vedras, Alcobaça, Rio Maior.


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2016 às 14:00)

StormRick essa banda nebulosa já é bem visível daqui!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2016 às 14:03)

Boas,

Depois de um aguaceiro fraco, apareceu uma aberta. 
_____

De manhã fiz a volta da praxe, sob chuva fraca/ moderado, vento moderado  e nevoeiro( a partir da cota 180 mts) entre Janes e entroncamento do cabo da Roca, tenho muitos videos e fotos para partilhar da rede hidrografica, dado a muita informação, digamos assim, logo crio um tópico.
A lagoa azul e a ribeira de Colares foram os locais que mais me impressionaram, de uma semana para outra, muita coisa mudou da rede hidrografica da serra de Sintra.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

grande escuridão para lado oeste, vem lá aguaceiros


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2016 às 14:21)

já chove  tocada a vento


----------



## ota (9 Jan 2016 às 14:25)

Chove moderadamente em Tomar


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2016 às 14:26)

Chove intensamente no Montijo acompanhada por rajadas de vento forte. Fui ao telhado enquanto a célula atingia o Tejo e tenho registos. As nuvens tinham uma rotação estranha, provavelmente devido ao vento forte, mas pareceu-me ver aquilo que poderia ser a formação de uma funnel. Simplesmente brutal! Já mostro.​


----------



## Geopower (9 Jan 2016 às 14:27)

a reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Aguaceiro moderado. Vento moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

Períodos de aguaceiros moderados acompanhados de vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2016 às 14:31)

que temporal agora  chuva forte com rajadas de vento fortes, não esperava tanto 

temperatura a descer 15.2ºC


----------



## Geopower (9 Jan 2016 às 14:39)

Geopower disse:


> a reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Aguaceiro moderado. Vento moderado.


 Foi um aguaceiro rápido mas intenso. Neste momento céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de SW


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 14:48)

Boa tarde! Por aqui tem havido alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes. O vento está a aumentar...


----------



## TekClub (9 Jan 2016 às 14:53)

por aqui o vento a aumentar e pelo radar vem ai mais chuva para Coimbra e Leiria...


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2016 às 14:54)

Célula de há pouco que deixou um forte aguaceiro em Lisboa, no Tejo e depois no Montijo. Agora progride para o interior. A frente de rajada foi intensa, com rajadas de vento fortes segundos antes da chuva começar. Tive de sair do telhado, tal era a força do vento.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2016 às 14:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> Célula de há pouco que deixou um forte aguaceiro em Lisboa, no Tejo e depois no Montijo. Agora progride para o interior. A frente de rajada foi intensa, com rajadas de vento fortes segundos antes da chuva começar. Tive de sair do telhado, tal era a força do vento.



lindo! 


entretanto aqui já parou de chover e o vento acalmou, aguaceiro continua em progressão para o interior, acumulado subiu para* 2.5mm*, temperatura desceu para *14.3ºC* desceu quase 2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2016 às 15:04)

Céu a sudoeste


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 15:10)

TekClub disse:


> por aqui o vento a aumentar e pelo radar vem ai mais chuva para Coimbra e Leiria...


Sim, já cá chegou...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 15:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, já cá chegou...


Ventania agora!


----------



## TekClub (9 Jan 2016 às 15:32)

em Pombal


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 15:33)

Chove torrencialmente agora e vento muito forte! Está mesmo mau!


----------



## TekClub (9 Jan 2016 às 15:35)

pelo radar esta a ficar com ecos vermelhos


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 15:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente agora e vento muito forte! Está mesmo mau!


Já passou mas foi intenso... passou uma célula com ecos amarelos mesmo aqui por cima.


----------



## MarcioRR (9 Jan 2016 às 16:21)

Em S.Bento, Porto de Mós umas boas chuvadas e um vento normal, só com umas rajadas um pouco superiores


----------



## TekClub (9 Jan 2016 às 17:01)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Candy (9 Jan 2016 às 17:04)

O Vizinho de cima deve ter aberto as comportas! Parece que o céu está a desabar  Já estávamos há algumas horas sem chuva e agora...


----------



## lm1960 (9 Jan 2016 às 17:26)

Boas,

Por aqui já não chove há 5 horas, que exagero, já deu para colocar roupa no estendal exterior.....começo a ter saudades de chuva.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2016 às 17:26)

estão a entrar umas nuvens baixas de novo e consequentemente o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade, mas o radar está limpo por enquanto
14.9ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 17:44)

Volta a chuva com força...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 17:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Volta a chuva com força...


Ventania descomunal agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2016 às 18:02)

Começou agora a cair aguaceiros moderados acompanhados por vento moderado.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2016 às 18:05)

AndréFrade disse:


> Célula de há pouco que deixou um forte aguaceiro em Lisboa, no Tejo e depois no Montijo. Agora progride para o interior. A frente de rajada foi intensa, com rajadas de vento fortes segundos antes da chuva começar. Tive de sair do telhado, tal era a força do vento.


Fantásticas André!


----------



## MarcioRR (9 Jan 2016 às 18:32)

15 graus antes de anoitecer, vento moderado e nem pinga agora 510 metros de altitude, segundo consta ia estar vento forte


----------



## bakalhau (9 Jan 2016 às 18:39)

Chega agora em força à Amadora a chuva. 30 segundos debaixo dela e uma pessoa ficaria toda encharcada.

Edit: chuvada enorme, torrencial, e agora de um segundo para outro parou completamente. Mas literalmente em 1 segundo. E recomeça novamente. Isto salta do 8 a 80 neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2016 às 18:56)

começa a chover moderado 

edit: 1min depois chove bem agora


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2016 às 19:12)

já está a parar de chover, como há bocado durante a tarde quando veio o aguaceiro, assim que o aguaceiro parou no fim dele veio rajadas fortes


----------



## TekClub (9 Jan 2016 às 21:19)

Aqui esta um diluvio grande chovada e vento a acompanhar...
edit: pelo radar ainda vem pior...


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2016 às 21:46)

TekClub disse:


> Aqui esta um diluvio grande chovada e vento a acompanhar...


Foi esta célula mais intensa que passou na zona Norte de Coimbra:







Aqui a sudoeste de Coimbra, zona de Antanhol, chove fraco.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2016 às 22:00)

Temperatura actual: *13,3ºC*
Máxima:* 14,2ºC*
Mínima: *7,6ºC*

Dia de aguaceiros moderados a fortes

Precipitação acumulada:
Febres, Cantanhede: *15,7mm*
Pólo II, Coimbra: *13mm*
São Martinho do Bispo Coimbra:* 12,7mm*
Celas, Coimbra: *11,9mm*
Ceira, Coimbra:* 9,7mm*
Miranda do Corvo: *7,4mm*
Lousã:* 3,3mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2016 às 22:02)

Boas noites,

*15,0ºC
0,5 mm*

Vento a soprar bem.



jonas_87 disse:


> De manhã fiz a volta da praxe, sob chuva fraca/ moderado, vento moderado  e nevoeiro( a partir da cota 180 mts) entre Janes e entroncamento do cabo da Roca, tenho muitos videos e fotos para partilhar da rede hidrografica, dado a muita informação, digamos assim, logo crio um tópico.
> A lagoa azul e a ribeira de Colares foram os locais que mais me impressionaram, de uma semana para outra, muita coisa mudou da rede hidrografica da serra de Sintra.



Entretanto criei o tópico.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/serra-de-sintra-rede-hidrografica-9-1-2016.8585/


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2016 às 22:03)

Vem aí mais


----------



## PapoilaVerde (9 Jan 2016 às 22:40)

O dia em Almada, que agora acaba, foi muito parco em relação à chuva. Vejo que hoje relatos de chuva durante a tarde do outro lado do rio, mas por bandas de Almada só chove de manhã por volta das 10h.


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2016 às 22:50)

Boa noite, hoje foi um dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros moderados/fortes, hoje há tarde por volta das 14h estava a passar pelo Terreiro do Paço quando se abateu um violento aguaceiro que durou cerca de 20m mas deixou bastantes lençóis de água nas estradas. A minha sorte foi abrigar-me na pista de gelo que ainda lá está e que pelos vistos está parcialmente derretida, estes desportos aqui em Portugal são muito complicados quando nos damos ao luxo de termos temperaturas de 17ºC ou mais no Inverno :P.
Por agora não chove mas ameaça e o vento está moderado a forte de SW.


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Jan 2016 às 23:01)

Hoje, dia de caminhada pela Expo ao fim do dia, vai não vai, lá fui , como por aqui em casa não choveu durante o dia, apenas umas ameaças de uns chuviscos, nada mais, arranquei para a Expo, temperatura a continuar teimosamente amena, cheguei lá com 17º C +- pelas 18:10h rumei em direcção a foz do Trancão, mas a chegar a PVG começou a chuviscar, tinha de ser, voltei para traz no entanto pararam, mas a chegar quase a torre começa a chover mais a serio como estava bem perto do carro ( sorte a minha ) fui pegar o chapéu de chuva,

uma imagem desta "pausa", com o tom amarelo demasiado baço a indicar más noticias ,






mas toca a continuar mesmo de guarda chuva aberto, tive no entanto me abrigar um pouco na zona dos bares e fui a chuva que caiu neste pequeno período, da volta que foi até +- pelas 21:30h,

algumas ameaças, mas nada mais que isso, houve alturas em que aparentemente esteve limpo,










esteve algum vento, quando cheguei ao carro ainda tinha 16º C,

a mínima por aqui da noite passada ainda chegou aos 8,3º C, actualmente está 14,4º C,

amanhã espera-se um evento interessante, será ? pois e eu lá irei para não variar até aos locais do costume , quero ver, isto se a não chover, se pelo menos chego ao meu record de velocidade do vento por mim registado.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2016 às 23:19)

Deve estar a chover bem no eixo Serra da Boa Viagem - Mealhada. É pena não existir nenhuma estação neste percurso. Pode ser que a estação Febres ou a de Anadia ainda registem alguma coisa.






Por aqui não chove e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## Profetaa (9 Jan 2016 às 23:35)

Boa noite.
Por aqui vai chovendo moderado, e vai acumulando....agora parou !



DaniFR disse:


> Deve estar a chover bem no eixo Serra da Boa Viagem - Mealhada. É pena não existir nenhuma estação neste percurso. Pode ser que a estação Febres ou a de Anadia ainda registem alguma coisa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAlves (9 Jan 2016 às 23:37)

Para além do vento, isto aqui para baixo está calmo.

Quando é que é provável que anime?


----------



## lm1960 (9 Jan 2016 às 23:46)

Boas,

Saí de casa ás 18;45 e aquando entrei na A8 para LX , caiu uma carga de água que não dava para passar dos 70/80.
Quando cheguei ao Oliv.Basto virei para o IC17-Amadora e parou de chover. Quando cheguei á zona de Alfragide o piso estava seco.
Fiz  a marginal até ao Estoril e não choveu mais, mas deu-lhe bem aqui na A8.


----------



## TekClub (9 Jan 2016 às 23:50)

2 raios no mar entre a figueira e leiria...
edit 3


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2016 às 23:50)

Chuva forte puxada a vento.


----------



## Profetaa (9 Jan 2016 às 23:51)

Agora sim boa chuvada, para terminar o dia com um registo mais adequado !


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2016 às 23:54)

Temperatura actual de 15,1ºC , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 5,7mm!


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2016 às 23:57)

Que chuvada incrível que está a cair agora! Chuva torrencial e vento forte. Grande temporal!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 00:01)

*15,5ºC*
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## Teles (10 Jan 2016 às 00:05)

Segundo o sat24 já mostra descargas eléctricas a norte de Leiria!


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 00:08)

minima de *7.9ºC*
maxima de *16.3ºC*
acumulado de *4.3mm*
actual de *14.5ºC* e algum vento


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2016 às 00:17)

Nos primeiros 10min do dia a estação do Pólo II já vai com *3,8mm*.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2016 às 00:22)

Começam a aparecer os relatos de inundações

IC2 Coimbra - Mealhada










Fotos do Fb_OpCoimbra


----------



## batrakiu (10 Jan 2016 às 00:31)

Teles disse:


> Segundo o sat24 já mostra descargas eléctricas a norte de Leiria!


Confirma-se, zona do Coimbrão. 
Pararam as descargas, mas continuam os aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## TekClub (10 Jan 2016 às 00:36)

descargas agora no mar ao largo da figueira...


----------



## amarusp (10 Jan 2016 às 00:42)

Chove com intensidade na Lousã!


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2016 às 00:45)

DaniFR disse:


> Precipitação acumulada:
> Febres, Cantanhede: *15,7mm*
> Pólo II, Coimbra: *13mm*
> São Martinho do Bispo Coimbra:* 12,7mm*
> ...


Actualização dos acumulados do dia 9:

Febres, Cantanhede: *24,1mm*
São Martinho do Bispo Coimbra:* 19mm*
Celas, Coimbra:* 19,3mm*
Pólo II, Coimbra: *17,5mm*
Miranda do Corvo: *9,7mm*
Lousã:* 4,3mm*


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2016 às 00:56)

Eco roxo a Sul da Figueira da Foz


----------



## Nuno_1010 (10 Jan 2016 às 01:04)

Na A8 entre Obidos e Bombarral ás 17h30m


----------



## TekClub (10 Jan 2016 às 01:19)

esta a trovejar bem na figueira varias descargas
edit: ecos vermelhos no radar


----------



## TekClub (10 Jan 2016 às 01:31)

que diluvio por aqui muito vento


----------



## Profetaa (10 Jan 2016 às 01:32)

chove forte com trovoada


----------



## supercell (10 Jan 2016 às 01:39)

Profetaa disse:


> chove forte com trovoada



Relâmpagos visíveis de Aveiro!


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 01:51)

Por cá já se nota que a intensidade do vento aumentou muito nas últimas horas.


----------



## TekClub (10 Jan 2016 às 02:27)

Mais 4 descargas ao largo da figueira


----------



## Nuno_1010 (10 Jan 2016 às 02:31)

TekClub disse:


> Mais 4 descargas ao largo da figueira


http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 02:44)

Candy disse:


> Por cá já se nota que a intensidade do vento aumentou muito nas últimas horas.



Confirmo que por aqui também se verifica o mesmo tipo de cenário.


----------



## TekClub (10 Jan 2016 às 02:45)

o vento esta a ficar com rajadas muito fortes


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2016 às 02:50)

Acumulado de *2 mm* para ontem

Máxima: *15,8ºC*
Mínima: *9,8ºC*

Rajada de 53 km/h


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2016 às 03:35)

Aguaceiro forte com rajadas fortes neste momento, parece estar a dirigir-se para Lisboa agora.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (10 Jan 2016 às 04:16)

rajadas muito fortes neste momento ..


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 04:27)

Rajada de *90 km/h* em *Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras*.
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/nvicente

Ha minutos caiu um aguaceiro torrencial, até me acordou.


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 04:47)

Vento muito forte! Uma pena a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro não estar a registar!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 04:55)

Aguaceiros intensos a SO de Cascais.
O movimento é SO/NO, talvez passem exactamente por aqui, vamos ver.


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 05:03)

Vento continua a intensificar. 
Vou ver se a tampa do contentor do lixo, na rua, me deixa dormir... bate, bate, bate... Boa noite para quem fica!


----------



## TekClub (10 Jan 2016 às 05:05)

pelo radar vem ai mais chuva isto esta a virar para aqui


----------



## bpereira (10 Jan 2016 às 08:36)

Trovoada a chegar a Figueira


----------



## PapoilaVerde (10 Jan 2016 às 08:47)

Pelos registos que leio aqui mais a norte, parece-me que não se deve passar nada de mais pela margem sul.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Jan 2016 às 09:23)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Pelos registos que leio aqui mais a norte, parece-me que não se deve passar nada de mais pela margem sul.



Tambem acho que não. Pelos vistos, o nosso "escudo" mais uma vez está a surtir efeito


----------



## TekClub (10 Jan 2016 às 09:56)

Bom dia por aqui esta um diluvio chuva torrencial...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

*15,5ºC
2,5 mm*

Manhã cinzenta

Algumas fotos tiradas agora.

Perspectiva NO na serra





Perspectiva NE da serra






Oeste, A16.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 10:08)

Bom dia. Por aqui não chove, mas faz muito vento... penso que a chuva por cá é só para a tarde.


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Jan 2016 às 10:11)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Tambem acho que não. Pelos vistos, o nosso "escudo" mais uma vez está a surtir efeito


Bom dia, não será só por aí.
Aqui está uma manhã de sol fantástica para já.
15.7º C


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 10:13)

Por aqui acordei ás 5 da manha com vento forte e aguaceiros moderados, mas esta ocorrencia durou cerca de uns 10 minutos.
Diria que as rajadas seriam acima de 70 km/h.
Actual:14.8ºC


----------



## TekClub (10 Jan 2016 às 10:13)

o radar com ecos vermelhos, não para de chover a estrada já parece um rio...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 10:25)

Falando do vento, por aqui não está nada por aí além, sopra moderado a forte, o costume.
Segundo o Gfs, quanto a mim o melhor modelo na previsão de vento, o pico será lá para às 21horas, pelo menos por aqui. 

Continuo sem estação de referencia em termos de  vento, a estação que seguia, Pai do  Vento, Alcabideche encontra-se off ja algum tempo, e nem vale a pena seguir a dos bombeiros de Cascais, pois daquela zona para esta, a diferença é como da noite para o dia.

Até ao momento, continua a destacar-se uma estação no mapa wunderground, a estação do *Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras*.
Rajada máxima: *90 km/h*
Agora, sopra a* 47 km/h*.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFIGUEIR2#history


Boas @VimDePantufas , na alto da serra do socorro, como estará a ventania?


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 10:28)

TekClub disse:


> o radar com ecos vermelhos, não para de chover a estrada já parece um rio...


Eu sem chuva e por aí tanta... 80Km fazem muita diferença... LOL


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 10:32)

TekClub disse:


> o radar com ecos vermelhos, não para de chover a estrada já parece um rio...


Há mais quase quase a chegar aí!


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2016 às 10:41)

Esta célula passou por aqui. Foram cerca de 10min de chuva torrencial.







*14,2mm *no Pólo II da UC.


----------



## Gongas (10 Jan 2016 às 10:49)

Foi mesmo. Finalmente chuva muito forte por Coimbra. Hoje também muito vento!


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

*16,3mm* na Figueira da Foz entre as 9h e as 10h:






Coimbra (Bencanta), Lousã, Pampilhosa da Serra e Ansião estão OFF.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 11:19)

que ventania , imagino logo à noite, vai ficando escuro a oeste, 17.3ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Jan 2016 às 11:39)

Pessoal, estou indeciso em ir ver o SCP vs Braga logo a alvalade, o vento e a chuva irão intensificar muito á tarde?

Obrigado!


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2016 às 11:44)

Bom dia, a madrugada foi muito agitada por aqui, pelas 04h e 30m mais coisa menos coisa houve um episódio de chuva intensa e acompanhada por rajadas fortes. Durou cerca de 1h mas foi o suficiente para me deixar o quintal de pernas para o ar. Por agora não chove e já está tudo seco, o vento é forte de SW e com rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 11:45)

Bom dia

Acumulados dos últimos três dias, para dar uma perspectiva geral do fim-de-semana:







E o seguimento do mês:






Perda de várias estações a partir das 5h. O número de estações este mês com séries incompletas começa a ser pesado.


Pouco choveu aqui em Carcavelos, *0,8 mm*.
Apanhou de raspão as células que passaram em Almada/Barreiro.

Notável o vento forte com rajadas de SW. Mar muito picado. Começa a ficar montanhoso. Raros kitesurfers.

*17,2ºC* depois de uma mínima de *15,4ºC* a seguir à chuva das 5h.

Humidade máxima 89%, *83%* agora.

Pressão aos altos e baixos, *1012,1 hPa* neste momento, em baixa.

Na análise das 6h a frente ainda está bem para norte, e o fluxo forte de WSW bem estabelecido e extenso:






A precipitação tem passado em ondas organizadas de células formando arcos. Realmente interessante:






Aspecto do céu na aberta hora e meia atrás:


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 11:51)

o aguaceiro fugiu de mim  passou de raspão:


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 12:05)

Por aqui sigo com vento moderado, e de vez em quando lá cai uns aguaceiros.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2016 às 12:16)

Boas

Aqui hoje ainda nada acumulou, a rajada máxima vai nos 64km/h

Tempo ameno 17,0ºC


----------



## Teles (10 Jan 2016 às 12:17)

Boas por aqui um forte aguaceiro que deixou 4,5mm de precipitação até ao momento ,vento moderado por vezes com rajadas fortes e temperatura actual de 16,5mm!


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Jan 2016 às 12:27)

O sol de momento deixou de sorrir, espaços azuis entre nuvens ... diria arte em movimento embalada por intensas rajadas
de vento que de quando em vez se fazem sentir ao ponto de curvar algumas das árvores da pequena floresta que me rodeia


----------



## Geopower (10 Jan 2016 às 12:27)

bom dia. Em Glória do Ribatejo manhã  caracterizada por aguaceiros moderados. Vento moderado de SW com rajadas.


----------



## Garcia (10 Jan 2016 às 12:28)

Boas. .
Célula que está neste momento a entrar em Santa cruz. .


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 12:35)

isto hoje é dia de escudo, já há muito tempo que não tinha destes dias... passa tudo ao lado a norte a sul tudo ao lado


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2016 às 12:35)

Passou um bom aguaceiro, deixou 1,0mm 

A temperatura baixou dos 17ºC para os 14,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 12:55)

As gaivotas estão em grande alvoroço, já não pousam no campo e debandaram, indício de vento forte.

*12:46 SW*






*12:46 Sul*





17,5ºC, máxima até ao momento
79% estável

*1011,4 hPa *descida lenta.


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 13:04)

Estou junto a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro, mas vou ter de sair daqui pois o vento é fortíssimo, do quadrante sul. 
Não chove.

Aqui está a razão pela qual a EMA na está a enviar os dados...


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 13:08)

Entretanto a leste está assim




a sudoeste...




A sul...


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 13:17)

Entretanto de sul vem tudo negro. Parece que vem com o turbo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit
Aguaceiro forte


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Jan 2016 às 13:19)

Boas pessoal. Parece que o vento agora está a diminuir consideravelmente e o céu está com aberturas cada vez melhores. Já passou o pior? O que esperar para o resto do dia pelo distrito de Lisboa?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 13:21)

Sigo com 15 graus. 
O vento sopra forte.
Têm caído alguns aguaceiros na serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 13:27)

Candy disse:


> Estou junto a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro, mas vou ter de sair daqui pois o vento é fortíssimo, do quadrante sul.
> Não chove.
> 
> Aqui está a razão pela qual a EMA na está a enviar os dados...



Vandalismo?


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 13:44)

Caiu aqui á bocado um aguaceiro forte que até fazia fumo, nao durou mais que uns 2/3 minutos.
O vento moderado continua.


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 13:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vandalismo?


Penso que terá sido devido ao vento. Já há bastantes dias que não temos dados desta EMA, provavelmente já está assim há algum tempo! Só não entendo o porquê de há tantos dias estar danificada, sendo visível a qualquer um, e ainda não ter foi reparada. Se o vento aumenta pelo menos um dos painéis pode "voar"!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 14:10)

Candy disse:


> Penso que terá sido devido ao vento. Já há bastantes dias que não temos dados desta EMA, provavelmente já está assim há algum tempo! Só não entendo o porquê de há tantos dias estar danificada, sendo visível a qualquer um, e ainda não ter foi reparada. Se o vento aumenta pelo menos um dos painéis pode "voar"!



Não coloquei a hipótese de ser do vento forte dado ser um local habituado ao mesmo, houve estragos nas imediações?
Então, mas esteve assim tanto vento ao inicio do mês, por aí?
Estive a consultar os dados e não vejo grande vento nos dia 1 e 2.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08531&ano=2016&mes=1&day=10&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 14:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não coloquei a hipótese de ser do vento forte dado ser um local habituado ao mesmo, houve estragos nas imediações?
> Então, mas esteve assim tanto vento ao inicio do mês, por aí?
> Estive a consultar os dados e não vejo grande vento nos dia 1 e 2.
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08531&ano=2016&mes=1&day=10&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


Fez muito mau tempo pela altura do Natal. Já não estou certa dos dias, mas fez. A estação está feita para aguentar aqueles ventos, mas é a velha história da "água mole em pedra dura...". 
A estação está a poucos metros do mar. Apanha com a rebentação que, embora seja uma zona alta, chega lá acima. Se olharmos bem para a estrutura onde está preso o painel, está cheia de ferrugem. Vai-se deteriorando e chega a um ponto que basta uma rajada mais forte para o painel cair.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 14:23)

finalmente um aguaceiro


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 14:26)

Candy disse:


> Fez muito mau tempo pela altura do Natal. Já não estou certa dos dias, mas fez. A estação está feita para aguentar aqueles ventos, mas é a velha história da "água mole em pedra dura...".
> A estação está a poucos metros do mar. Apanha com a rebentação que, embora seja uma zona alta, chega lá acima. Se olharmos bem para a estrutura onde está preso o painel, está cheia de ferrugem. Vai-se deteriorando e chega a um ponto que basta uma rajada mais forte para o painel cair.



Pois, a maresia acelera a degradação da EMA, tal e qual como a do Raso.
Independemente dos motivos, esperemos que regresse o quanto antes.
___________

*16,5ºC*
Céu cinzento
Vento moderado a forte.

Não passamos disto.


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 14:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não coloquei a hipótese de ser do vento forte dado ser um local habituado ao mesmo, houve estragos nas imediações?



Mas também pode ter sido vandalismo, dado que muitas vezes vejo o cadeado aberto e a porta de rede para trás! Hoje estava trancada.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 14:53)

Boa tarde. Ainda não chove mas está começar a ficar escuro e as rajadas de vento são fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 15:10)

Bem, grande ventania na rua, no Alto da Peça,zona mais alta de Alcabideche(cota 150m) as rajadas já rondavam certamente os 80 km/h / 85 km/h.
Trata-se de um pequeno cume exposto a sul.
Uma estação lá instalada é que era.
____

*16,4ºC*
Chuvisco fraco
Vento forte


----------



## cactus (10 Jan 2016 às 15:15)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte com rajadas fortíssimas , de repente acalmou !


----------



## AJJ (10 Jan 2016 às 15:15)

De madrugada deu umas rajadas de vento, mas parou e até agora nada, ceu escuro mas não chove nem vento.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 15:20)

E começou a chover puxada a vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 15:21)

Para além de vento fortíssimo, começa a chover...


----------



## Gongas (10 Jan 2016 às 15:21)

Bem que desilusão, tirando um breve período de manha em que choveu forte, talvez por 15m, nada de chuva e  pouco vento. esperava mais para este dia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 15:23)

Estão a haver problemas no radar não? Parece que um deles deixou de funcionar...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 15:29)

parou de chover mas as rajadas de vento continuam fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 15:30)

Boa chuvada neste momento.
Temperatura em queda, *14,6ºC*.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 15:36)

O vento sopra bastante por aqui.


----------



## Portugal Storms (10 Jan 2016 às 15:38)

Pela Moita, já choveu bem, mas para já nada de chuva e boas abertas. Rajadas por vezes fortes.
Também por aqui hoje foi dia de visita das gaivotas, que ultimamente têm aparecido cada vez mais em maior número e com as "piscinas" que têm criado, andam todas satisfeitas .


----------



## MicaMito (10 Jan 2016 às 15:43)

Por aqui o vento está forte com rajadas e chuvisca! O que estou a notar é a temperatura a cair estará a chegar já a frente fria?


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

Aguaceiro muito intenso agora em Odivelas.

Vento forte!


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2016 às 15:47)

cactus disse:


> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte com rajadas fortíssimas , de repente acalmou !



Aguaceiros muito localizados, aqui nem pingou! lol

1,4mm
16,0ºC
rajada máxima 64km/h


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2016 às 15:48)

MicaMito disse:


> Por aqui o vento está forte com rajadas e chuvisca! O que estou a notar é a temperatura a cair estará a chegar já a frente fria?



 Não, só mais tarde lá para a noite


----------



## lm1960 (10 Jan 2016 às 15:48)

Boas,

Por aqui abrandou o vento e começou a chover moderado, esteve umas horinhas sem chuva para secar a roupa, se não máquina....€...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 15:48)

Chuva torrencial em Carcavelos como não via há muito tempo.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 15:51)

Apenas este eco está a produzir o dilúvio por aqui.







16,9ºC
84%
1010,4 hPa


----------



## tucha (10 Jan 2016 às 15:55)

Chove bem aqui pelos Olivais e o vento está forte, à coisa de 45 minutos, deu uma rajada fortissima...

A minha cabeça avariou lol, tenho a tensão baixa desde há uma hora para cá o que quer dizer que a pressão ou desceu ou está a descer...


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 15:56)

Por cá está o vento intensificou muito!!! Nota-se que as pessoas, na rua, já têm alguma dificuldade em caminhar normalmente.


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 15:58)

Mau!... está a ficar feio!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 15:59)

Vento muito violento agora. É a fase de vento mais violenta deste evento até agora.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 16:00)

Aqui também se nota o vento a intensificar-se à medida que o dia vai passando.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jan 2016 às 16:02)

Boas, chuva forte neste momento por aqui, tivemos temporal de madrugada, de manhã tive a dormir mas familiares disseram-me que houve chuva muito intensa, e já vi que a estação do IPMA acumulou 16,3mm das 9 às 10; já ultrapassámos os 100mm e isto em apenas 10 dias!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:05)

Aqui aguaceiros moderados, tocados por vento moderado a forte.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 16:06)

Vento muito forte! Ouve-se chapas a cair.

Mar tempestuoso.


----------



## tucha (10 Jan 2016 às 16:06)

E chove neste momento torrencialmente aqui pelos Olivais, quase nao existe visibilidade a nivel de condução...ups...acalmou! Intenso mas muito curto!


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2016 às 16:06)

Gongas disse:


> Bem que desilusão, tirando um breve período de manha em que choveu forte, talvez por 15m, nada de chuva e  pouco vento. esperava mais para este dia.


Aqui na zona Sudoeste de Coimbra, chuvisca e o vento tem estado muito forte, com rajadas violentas. Céu muito escuro.
*15,4ºC* Temp. actual e máxima.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:06)

no jogo Sporting vs Braga via se a chover bem em alvalade, aqui pela Fajarda começou a pingar agora é o inicio desse aguaceiro da região de Lisboa, é comprido


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:11)

Ha coisa de 5 minutos atrás o vento ficou bem violento, tentei filmar, mas já não fui a tempo.

14,8ºC
Chuva fraca
Vento forte
3,5 mm


----------



## Portugal Storms (10 Jan 2016 às 16:12)

Volta a chover na Moita com alguma intensidade e o vento intensificou-se.


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 16:12)

Caramba! As rajadas são tão fortes que até a janela virada a norte se está a queixar do vento sul!!!  Se isto ainda vai intensificar...  acho que vamos ter chatices por cá!

Que falta faz a EMA...


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:13)

começa a chover, fraco por enquanto ainda é o inicio desse aguaceiro da região de Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 16:16)

Amainou um pouco, o suficiente para poder abrir a janela e filmar um curto video, já ponho.

*2,3 mm*, aqui é em pequenas quantidades pois o vento leva tudo para o interior.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 16:21)

O radar de Arouca está desligado, esperemos que não haja estragos.

Deve ter chovido bem em Lisboa:


----------



## Geopower (10 Jan 2016 às 16:25)

chuva fraca por Glória do Ribatejo. Vento moderado a forte de SW com rajadas.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 16:25)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:27)

Vento fortíssimo! Isto até mete medo!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:29)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Rajadas de vento muito fortes por aqui.



Aí perto, sopra a 64 km/h, brutal o vendaval.
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/nvicente


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 16:33)

As rajadas tinham acalmado um pouco, mas pronto... parece que foi só um pequeno intervalo!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 16:33)

Vento muito forte por aqui!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:33)

Acumulado já vai em *7 mm*
Rajada de *64 km/h*

Temperatura a subir e a descer com a passagem dos aguaceiros, agora mantém-se nos *14ºC*


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:43)

chove moderado por aqui agora


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 16:52)

De repente parece que ficou tudo amarelo, na rua!!! Agora voltou a ficar com ar de roxo! De novo parece que as rajadas diminuiram um pouco de intensidade.


----------



## tucha (10 Jan 2016 às 16:58)

E tudo acalmou aqui por lisboa, depois de várias valentes chuvadas...o ceu até parece ter "aberto" um pouco, está mais claro...não chove e o vento é praticamente nulo.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 17:03)

chove bem agora acompanhado de vento


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 17:04)

Não devia, com este vento, mas... Vou espreitar à rua. Chegaram-me relatos de que a rebentação das ondas está a varrer a ponta do Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 17:06)

Volta a chover batida a vento.

Video de há menos de uma hora, já depois de passar o pico do vento muito forte.


Esta é de *ontem dia 9*, o mar ainda não estava tão picado como hoje mas a circulação na barra esteve muito reduzida. Os poucos cargueiros que passaram chegaram a demorar meia hora na operação de entrada ou saída:








A análise das 12h:







Deve estar a chover bem por Setúbal e grande parte do Ribatejo.






O vento aqui está outra vez a entusiasmar-se...


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2016 às 17:08)

Boa tarde!

Tarde de aguaceiros moderados aqui por Santo Estêvão acompanhados por vento por vezes forte.


----------



## tucha (10 Jan 2016 às 17:11)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Tarde de aguaceiros moderados aqui por Santo Estêvão acompanhados por vento por vezes forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 17:11)

Ás16:42 apareceu o arco-iris






*14,6ºC
3,8 mm*


----------



## tucha (10 Jan 2016 às 17:12)

E volta a chover por aqui, intensidade média....vento ainda que sem rajadas, já se faz notar novamente...


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Jan 2016 às 17:13)

Muito vento por aqui com algumas rajadas muito fortes.
Chuva quase nada de nada uns míseros 1 a 2 mm's,com boa vontade, temperatura 14,1º C   pressão atmosférica 1009 hPa  (oscila tal qual a temperatura), de manhã esteve sol.


----------



## Portugal Storms (10 Jan 2016 às 17:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ás17:42 apareceu o arco-iris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bem apanhado, mas deve ter sido às 16:42


----------



## Portugal Storms (10 Jan 2016 às 17:16)

StormRic disse:


> Volta a chover batida a vento.
> 
> Video de há menos de uma hora, já depois de passar o pico do vento muito forte.


No vídeo dá bem para ver a ondulação, chuva e vento bastante forte.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 17:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ás17:42 apareceu o arco-iris



 lindo, com a Cruz Alta em fundo e tudo! Pois aqui o sol brilhou um pouco e pensei nisso mesmo, que algures para o interior seria visível um arco-íris.

Agora volta outra vez a encobrir e vai chover dentro de meia hora.

Notáveis padrões nas nuvens, altostratus e altocumulus, e também nas nuvens baixas, estratos, que estão a aparecer.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 17:20)

Portugal Storms disse:


> No vídeo dá bem para ver a ondulação, chuva e vento bastante forte.



Pois, eu cá não via nada, só tentava que a câmara e o tripé não voassem e ficassem minimamente a coberto da chuva.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2016 às 17:34)

Boa tarde, alguns aguaceiros durante o dia maioritariamente de chuva fraca nada comparado com o temporal de madrugada, o vento intensificou-se bastante por volta das 15h com picos de rajadas muito fortes. Agora parece que acalmou um pouco não chove mas o vento ainda assobia.


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 17:54)

Acreditem se quiserem... com as ondas a rebentar e a passar por cima do restaurante da Nau dos Corvos, na ponta do Cabo Carvoeiro, tem estado o terraço, por cima do restaurante, cheio de gente. Molha levaram! E foram com sorte!...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2016 às 17:56)

Rajadas bem fortes agora, choupos a contercerem todos, faz me lembrar o temporal de Outubro! Nem me atrevo a abrir a janela a sul se não ainda me voa o frigorífico!


----------



## AJJ (10 Jan 2016 às 18:07)

Ceu pouco nublado aqui, vento nem senti-lo.

E de mim ou Lisboa tem-se safado de tempestades fortes este ano ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 18:10)

O vento está a piorar outra vez...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

Boas!
Resolvi acampar, na Costa da Caparica, ontem à noite e acho que podem imaginar o que aconteceu. Veio uma chuva torrencial às 4h da manhã que metia muito respeito. Não consegui dormir boa parte da noite por causa da chuva e do vento forte. Nunca pensei que chovesse tanto naquelas horas!


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 18:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Resolvi acampar, na Costa da Caparica



 e não digo mais nada... 


Entretanto penso que começa a existir a hipótese de cheia no Mondego. Vou verificar o estado das barragens.


----------



## Teles (10 Jan 2016 às 18:44)

Por aqui vento fraco por vezes moderado , temperatura actual de 16.3ºC


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2016 às 18:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Resolvi acampar, na Costa da Caparica, ontem à noite e acho que podem imaginar o que aconteceu. Veio uma chuva torrencial às 4h da manhã que metia muito respeito. Não consegui dormir boa parte da noite por causa da chuva e do vento forte. Nunca pensei que chovesse tanto naquelas horas!



Acampar com este tempo? Grande irresponsabilidade...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2016 às 18:52)

StormRic disse:


> e não digo mais nada...


Eu sabia que ia chover mas nunca pensei que chovesse tanto! Até fui ao telemóvel ver o radar, para ver se era um sonho ou não, e estava eco amarelo em cima de mim. Loucuras...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2016 às 18:53)

MSantos disse:


> Acampar com este tempo? Grande irresponsabilidade...


A tenda não voou e não apanhei chuva, o que já é muito bom.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2016 às 18:55)

Hoje ao final da manhã dei um saltinho até há Caparica para ver o estado do mar e aqui estão algumas fotos e um pequeno vídeo que recolhi do que se fazia sentir na altura,

Peço desde já desculpa a qualidade do vídeo mas está em 480p a máquina ainda não suporta o HD :P












Os habituais inconscientes com crianças e tudo..






Alguns estragos já visíveis..





















E aqui está o vídeo,


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jan 2016 às 18:59)

Luz já foi abaixo 2 xs, uma delas inda demorou uns minutos a voltar, foi geral na Figueira toda plo que soube ao falar com amigos, a luz vai piscando mas de momento não chove.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

criz0r disse:


> Peço desde já desculpa a qualidade do vídeo mas está em 480p a máquina ainda não suporta o HD :P



Qual quê! As fotos estão óptimas e o vídeo também, boa reportagem! 

Dá para ver que há concessionários que devem ser ricos, nem se dão ao trabalho de recolher o mobiliário de praia durante o inverno. Deixam-no na praia a ser destruído pelo vento e pelo mar e provavelmente a ser levado pelas ondas, mais poluição para o mar, mais objectos a flutuar perigosamente e a serem arremessados pelas ondas.


----------



## cactus (10 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

Voltam  rajadas fortes e chuva intensa ( sempre que aparece o vento vem um aguaceiro muito forte ).


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 19:10)

Para além do vento forte, chove de novo aqui...


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 19:11)

Depois queixam-se!... 

Cabo Carvoeiro, 17h30 / 17h45


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 19:16)

StormRic disse:


> Dá para ver que há concessionários que devem ser ricos, nem se dão ao trabalho de recolher o mobiliário de praia durante o inverno. Deixam-no na praia a ser destruído pelo vento e pelo mar e provavelmente a ser levado pelas ondas, mais poluição para o mar, mais objectos a flutuar perigosamente e a serem arremessados pelas ondas.


Precisam de mobiliário novo. Accionam o seguro e pronto! Esquecem-se do resto... o mar!


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jan 2016 às 19:21)

Chuva ao final da tarde agora em Lisboa, mas sobretudo muito vento!! dia de Inverno tipico...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 19:31)

Aguaceiros moderados e vento moderado começaram neste momento.
O vento já esteve um pouco mais calmo, mas voltou agora com força novamente.


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 19:45)

Bemmmm... isto agora está medonho!!! Rajadas de muito respeito. 
E aqui a Pessoa tem de ir ao Continente... e é mesmo junto ao mar...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 19:47)

Candy disse:


> Depois queixam-se!...
> 
> Cabo Carvoeiro, 17h30 / 17h45



 pois. Fantástico, ainda são pelo menos 30 a 40m de altura dos repuxos.

Bem apanhados!

A outra reportagem estava também muito boa.

Aqui continua apenas o vento e o mar em fundo parece um avião a jacto a passar continuamente.






Além do norte, especialmente o litoral e montanhas, a frente e portanto a chuva está agora nas bacias do Vouga e do Mondego. Suspeito que  este último poderá já estar com caudais afluentes à barragem da Aguieira consideráveis. Não consigo verficar qual é o estado desta albufeira e se está descarregar, mas com quase 400 mm na Serra da Estrela neste mês é muito provável que esteja. A bacia do Mondego, só hoje, já recebeu cerca de mais de 60 mm em média. Os dados disponíveis são de Dezembro e indicavam um volume de enchimento de 78,2% das albufeiras da bacia, tendo a situação evoluído para este valor desde Setembro, altura em que apresentava 62,4%. Ora, as precipitações caídas só neste 10 dias já equivalem às acumuladas no trimestre recente, logo, se não tivesse havido descarregamento algum, pode-se esperar que o enchimento neste momento ande perto dos 94%. Mas seguramente a Aguieira estará a descarregar para deixar uma margem de encaixe dos volumes a afluir.

Ligação onde obtive os dados sobre a bacia do Mondego:
http://snirh.pt/snirh/_dadossintese...rcOUvolum=1&anohi=2015&mes=12&bacia=47&albuf=


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Jan 2016 às 19:55)

Vento com rajadas muito muito fortes, zumbe como muita intensidade  ... voam objectos


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2016 às 19:56)

Pois eu realmente também não percebo a ideia de algumas concessões e estes não foram os únicos a deixar material na praia, ainda haviam lá mais para os lados da praia Nova com tudo destruído. Não foi de certeza por falta de avisos.


----------



## Rachie (10 Jan 2016 às 19:57)

Filmagem esta tarde da ondulação na Costa da Caparica, feita do miradouro dos Capuchos. Vídeo de telemóvel com vento bastante forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 19:59)

*15,8ºC*
Vento forte
*3,8 mm*

Venha lá a dita frente, para amealhar mais uns mm.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 20:03)

Vento forte com rajadas aqui em Carcavelos, tem vindo a aumentar, assobia e ruge por todas as frinchas e na chaminé.

16,6ºC em subida
2,8 mm
86% oscilante

1010,7 hPa quase estável (ligeira subida)


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Jan 2016 às 20:03)

Alguém sabe como está a nascente do Rio Alviela? Mais concretamente a nascente nos Olhos D'Àgua? Reconstruiram a zona para ficar mais bonita para a zona balnear, gostaria de saber como é que aquilo já vai de água!


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 20:05)

Rachie disse:


> Filmagem esta tarde da ondulação na Costa da Caparica, feita do miradouro dos Capuchos. Vídeo de telemóvel com vento bastante forte.



 filmagem nada fácil, mas a dar uma muito boa ideia panorâmica da situação.


----------



## Rachie (10 Jan 2016 às 20:07)

StormRic disse:


> filmagem nada fácil, mas a dar uma muito boa ideia panorâmica da situação.


Tenho outro vídeo em que nem se consegue ver bem porque o vento não me deixava manter o telemóvel minimamente direito :-D


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 20:10)

O vento registado na estação do *Moinho de Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras *segue nos  *61 km/h*,  mantem-se a rajada maxima *90 km/h* (4:17).

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/nvicente

No litoral sintrense, a praia grande registou às 19:31 rajada de *87 km/h*

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2016 às 20:23)

Todos os canais quase ao mesmo tempo a entrevistar a Proteção Civil, coitado do homem!  Mas ao menos a informação que passou é bastante fiável!

___

Máxima de* 17,1ºC*

Nova rajada máxima de *65 km/h 
*
Acumulado já vai nos 8,1 mm, que veja a frente para engordar o valor!


----------



## tucha (10 Jan 2016 às 20:32)

Tudo calmo aqui por Lisboa, não chove à um bom par de horas, e o vento tambem parece quase inexistente...

O que se prevê aqui para a capital, para o resto do serão e madrugada?


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 20:44)

tucha disse:


> Tudo calmo aqui por Lisboa, não chove à um bom par de horas, e o vento tambem parece quase inexistente...
> 
> O que se prevê aqui para a capital, para o resto do serão e madrugada?



A frente vai descendo em latitude. O vento irá aumentando. O que se passará em termos de precipitação é uma incógnita, variará muito conforme os locais. Nas zonas expostas pode haver estragos pelo vento.

As isóbaras estão cada vez mais comprimidas (juntas) a sul da frente o que significa vento cada vez mais forte:


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 20:47)

Espectacular alinhamento da frente:






Cheia certa no Vouga, talvez bastante grave.


----------



## TekClub (10 Jan 2016 às 20:55)

Por aqui rajadas de vento muito fortes e  deve ser a frente....


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 20:57)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Alguém sabe como está a nascente do Rio Alviela? Mais concretamente a nascente nos Olhos D'Àgua? Reconstruiram a zona para ficar mais bonita para a zona balnear, gostaria de saber como é que aquilo já vai de água!



Sim, as margens do rio alviela foram requalificadas no verão de 2015, eu ainda ontem publiquei aqui um video, onde retratava mais uma descarga de poluição no rio, e dava para ver o seu caudal, e para já ainda nao era de grande dimensão.
Notava-se a corrente um pouco mais forte, mas ainda estava muito longe de galgar as margens.
Por estes lados, o que tem chovido ainda nem deu para correr os ribeiros, estão secos como em pleno verão.
No meu terreno passa uma vala que é uma dos afluente do alviela, e ela ainda tem estado muito calma.
Os terrenos apesar de já terem suportado uma boa quantidade de água, ainda se encontram a rete-la.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2016 às 20:58)

StormRic disse:


> filmagem nada fácil, mas a dar uma muito boa ideia panorâmica da situação.



Essa zona dos Capuchos tem realmente um excelente panorama sobre a Costa Atlântica de Almada, nota-se bem a forte agitação marítima no vídeo. Bom registo .


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 20:58)

TekClub disse:


> Por aqui rajadas de vento muito fortes e  deve ser a frente....


O vento aqui está medonho à horas! Nunca me lembro de uma situação destas... nem na tempestade Gong!


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2016 às 21:00)

StormRic disse:


> Entretanto penso que começa a existir a hipótese de cheia no Mondego. Vou verificar o estado das barragens.


O Mondego já galgou as margens em Coimbra, e como é habitual nestas situações, já inundou as zonas mais baixas, nomeadamente o Parque Verde do Mondego, as esplanadas dos bares das Docas na margem direita e a Praça da Canção na margem esquerda.
Podem ver as imagens nesta reportagem da SIC: http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-01-10-Mais-de-100-ocorrencias-em-Coimbra-devido-ao-mau-tempo



> Mais de 100 ocorrências em Coimbra devido ao mau tempo
> 
> Em Coimbra, a Proteção Civil registou este domingo mais de uma centena de ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo, mas sem situações graves. Com o rio Mondego muito perto do limite, têm-se registado casos de pequenas inundações.
> 
> SIC



Neste momento, as comportas da Ponte açude, em Coimbra, devem estar todas abertas. Espero que façam bem as gestão da barragem da Aguieira para evitar mais inundações..


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jan 2016 às 21:09)

Grande chuvada que houve aqui nos últimos minutos, e puxada a vento forte! De momento chove moderado.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Jan 2016 às 21:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, as margens do rio alviela foram requalificadas no verão de 2015, eu ainda ontem publiquei aqui um video, onde retratava mais uma descarga de poluição no rio, e dava para ver o seu caudal, e para já ainda nao era de grande dimensão.
> Notava-se a corrente um pouco mais forte, mas ainda estava muito longe de galgar as margens.
> Por estes lados, o que tem chovido ainda nem deu para correr os ribeiros, estão secos como em pleno verão.
> No meu terreno passa uma vala que é uma dos afluente do alviela, e ela ainda tem estado muito calma.
> Os terrenos apesar de já terem suportado uma boa quantidade de água, ainda se encontram a rete-la.



Pois, tenho casa perto e costumo ir para aí ás vezes dar uns passeios de MOTO 4.. Á uns anos a força da água era tanta que destruiu a ponte pedonal que havia aí.. Pelos vistos ainda não choveu o suficiente!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 21:17)

A linha de forte instabilidade já está a sul da Figueira da Foz e a passar na Mealhada... quase em Coimbra!


----------



## MicaMito (10 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

Incrível o antes e depois da frente!!! Antes o vento estava forte com rajadas de meter respeito , duas rajadas a dizer quem manda, e começa  chover torrencialmente o vento pára e a briza muda de direcção para NW !!!


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 21:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O vento aqui está medonho à horas! Nunca me lembro de uma situação destas... nem na tempestade Gong!



É por a direcção ser diferente. O Gong teve as maiores rajadas do quadrante noroeste, estas são de sudoeste.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2016 às 21:24)

Neste momento o sector mais intenso da frente está a passar aqui. Chuva forte puxada a vento.


----------



## Garcia (10 Jan 2016 às 21:25)

as rajadas de vento por aqui vão-se intensificando..


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Jan 2016 às 21:25)

Para que horas a passagem da linha por Lisboa?


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 21:26)

O vento moderado/forte continua, desta vez sem a ocorrencia de aguaceiros.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 21:27)

Por aqui vento forte com algumas rajadas de meter respeito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 21:31)

StormRic disse:


> É por a direcção ser diferente. O Gong teve as maiores rajadas do quadrante noroeste, estas são de sudoeste.


Pois claro que são situações diferentes, mas a minha região sofreu muito... estive sem luz uma semana, e os pinheiros partidos ao meio ainda se veem por aí... Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 21:31)

1010,0 hPa

16,8ºC

85%

Ventosa (!), Torres Vedras, tem neste momento vento médio de 71 Km/h. Já teve rajadas durante o dia de 90 Km/h.

São Domingos de Rana, aqui perto mais para o interior, está nos 50 Km/h. Mas o que eu gostava era de ter um anemómetro aqui na frente de praia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 21:37)

A frente já está em Vieira de Leiria, quase a chegar a Marinha Grande e Leiria... e a mim!


----------



## Garcia (10 Jan 2016 às 21:38)

StormRic disse:


> 1010,0 hPa
> 
> 16,8ºC
> 
> ...



também tenho que arranjar um brinquedo desses.. 

as rajadas são enormes..


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 21:39)

Jodamensil disse:


> Para que horas a passagem da linha por Lisboa?



Há 3 horas a frente estava em Braga; há 2 em espinho; 1 hora atrás quase a chegar à Figueira; nesta altura passou em Coimbra e está a chegar a Leiria.

Agora é fazer as contas.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 21:46)

Frente em Peniche!







Estou curioso de ver o embate na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Jan 2016 às 21:50)

StormRic disse:


> Frente em Peniche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tao vai chegar mais cedo do que estava a pensar. AA minhas contas era para as 23h em Lisboa


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 21:51)

Na zona de Coimbra-Viseu a frente é mais desenvolvida... não sei em relação ao vento, mas deve transportar mais chuva.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 21:51)

daqui a pouco arrebenta-me com a janela!

E vai aquecendo, *16,9ºC*.

84%

*1010,0 hPa* estagnou


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 21:52)

Jodamensil disse:


> Tao vai chegar mais cedo do que estava a pensar. AA minhas contas era para as 23h em Lisboa



Contas certas!

Também acho que será por essa hora.


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Jan 2016 às 21:53)

O vento ta a intensificar se.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jan 2016 às 21:57)

Vai chovendo fraco pla Figueira, algum vento mas nada de anormal.
Acho que nunca notei tão bem a passagem de uma frente como a de há uma hora, houve memo uma mudança drástca do estado do tempo, com vento fortíssimo de sul e chuva muito forte também, e de repente a chuva passa a moderada e o vento roda pra norte, muito mais fraco!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:01)

A frente está a partir antes de chegar a Leiria...


----------



## Teles (10 Jan 2016 às 22:02)

Bem de momento o vento começa a ficar mais forte , temperatura actual de 16,3ºC , a aguardar a primeira linha da frente


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A frente está a partir antes de chegar a Leiria...


Parece estar a enfraquecer para a minha zona... pelo menos é a minha análise da imagem de radar.


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 22:09)

Chuva torrencial!!! wouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 22:10)

Esta frente é mais activa para o interior e em altitude, pela faixa costeira não tem deixado muita chuva, só vento.


----------



## jotasetubal (10 Jan 2016 às 22:12)

O vento está a intensificar-se por Setúbal. Rajadas cada vez mais fortes. Vamos ver o que deixa de chuva.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2016 às 22:12)

Vento a aumentar a rajada máxima foid e 71km/h até agora

2,8mm

Tempo super quente 17,5ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 22:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece estar a enfraquecer para a minha zona... pelo menos é a minha análise da imagem de radar.



A serra vai dar-lhe um impulso.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:13)

15,8ºC
Vento forte

Notavel a frente, de Peniche a Miranda do Douro. 
Mais uma 1h talvez passe por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:13)

Eu estou a começar a sentir os efeitos da passagem da frente... aumenta o vento ainda mais...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu estou a começar a sentir os efeitos da passagem da frente... aumenta o vento ainda mais...


Impressionante aumento de vento!


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:20)

chove fraco agora com vento


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:20)

Rio Almonda, esta manha(10/01/16)
A foto não é da minha autoria.

O vento não dá tréguas...


----------



## JTavares (10 Jan 2016 às 22:20)

Chove intensamente em Coimbra á mais de meia hora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Impressionante aumento de vento!


Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 22:22)

Candy disse:


> Chuva torrencial!!! wouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...



Este amarelinho foi especial para Peniche:


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2016 às 22:23)

Precipitação acumulada na zona de Coimbra:

Febres, Cantanhede: *44,2mm*
Celas, Coimbra: *37,6mm*
Pólo II, Coimbra: *30,2mm*
Miranda do Corvo: *24,1mm*
Ceira, Coimbra: *18mm*
Lousã: *11,2mm*


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2016 às 22:24)

Rajadas muito fortes! várias vezes a rondar os 60 e 70km/

A mais forte até agora 72km/h

17,6ºC


----------



## ruijacome (10 Jan 2016 às 22:25)

Para já, tudo "calmo" aqui pela zona dos Bombeiros de Cascais.. Vamos ver como vai ser a nossa noite


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:26)

Bem o céu desaba em chuva, mas o vento diminuiu um pouco.


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Jan 2016 às 22:27)

Não chove e o vento volta a soprar com rajadas mais fortes de vez em quando onde tudo abana  o rugido é constante
A pressão atmosféria está nos 1009 hPa e a temperatura nos 14,9º C 
Vamos ver se a frente nos favorece com alguma chuva, que aqui tem chovido muito pouco, hoje por ex caíram no máximo 1,5 a 2 mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem o céu desaba em chuva, mas o vento diminuiu um pouco.


Na imagem de radar está mesmo em cima de mim... já passou Leiria!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (10 Jan 2016 às 22:34)

Vento a intensificar-se por Almada, mas tem chovido muito pouco ao longo do dia.


----------



## srr (10 Jan 2016 às 22:35)

Aqui estou espera deste frente, será o unico "evento", a registar por aqui

Porque este Ano na Zona de Abrantes ainda só choveu 50mm.
Hoje 5 mm.

Neste Momento "ar" de tempestade com vento e chuva miudinha


----------



## Garcia (10 Jan 2016 às 22:37)

começa a chuviscar por aqui...


----------



## meko60 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:38)

Boa noite.

Como diz a minha vizinha, o vento intensificou-se um pouco mas chuva muito pouca, na verdade a estação da Cova da Piedade tem 0 mm acumulados no dia de hoje. Vamos ver o que nos trás esta frente.


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Jan 2016 às 22:39)

Está muito vento mas muito vento mesmo, é um zumbido tremendo


----------



## Peters (10 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

Aqui pelo Montijo as rajadas estão bem fortes... será que a frente ainda vai passar com força aqui?


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Na imagem de radar está mesmo em cima de mim... já passou Leiria!


Está a largar muita chuva mesmo, mas felizmente o vento diminuiu bastante!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 22:46)

Por aqui continuam as rajadas de vento fortes. Agora também começou a choviscar.


----------



## Squirrel (10 Jan 2016 às 22:48)

Boa Noite a Todos!

Não tenho modo de aferir com exactidão a velocidade, mas por aqui as rajadas continuam fortes e alguma chuvita.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jan 2016 às 22:49)

Por aqui continua a chover fraco, sem vento praticamente de momento


----------



## Garcia (10 Jan 2016 às 22:49)

chegou a chuva a sério...


----------



## Squirrel (10 Jan 2016 às 22:50)

Garcia disse:


> chegou a chuva a sério...



Então daqui a pouco chega aqui...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está a largar muita chuva mesmo, mas felizmente o vento diminuiu bastante!


O grosso já passou... ficou a chuva torrencial mas passou o vento.


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Jan 2016 às 22:54)

Começou a chover, fraco, continua o vento com rajadas menos intensas e a temperatura desceu para os 14,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:54)

Ar muito abafado, registo *16,5ºC*!
Vento forte


----------



## Garcia (10 Jan 2016 às 22:55)

a chuva aqui foi forte só por breves instantes.. já está a abrandar.. e o vento, foi-se..  
assim que começou a chover notou-se logo o vento a baixar a intensidade..


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:55)

ventania agora


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 22:59)

Rajada de 88,5 km/h em  Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFIGUEIR2


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 23:00)

ruijacome disse:


> Para já, tudo "calmo" aqui pela zona dos Bombeiros de Cascais.. Vamos ver como vai ser a nossa noite





Squirrel disse:


> Boa Noite a Todos!
> 
> Não tenho modo de aferir com exactidão a velocidade, mas por aqui as rajadas continuam fortes e alguma chuvita.





Squirrel disse:


> Então daqui a pouco chega aqui...



A frente atrasa-se, talvez já nem chegue a Lisboa hoje. Estará em Cascais não antes de meia hora. Parece que está a ondular.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (10 Jan 2016 às 23:03)

Vento muito forte aqui por Mafra, com chuviscos dispersos neste momento!


----------



## Tempo (10 Jan 2016 às 23:05)

Por aqui, começou a chover forte pelas 23 horas


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 23:05)

Rajadas de vento bem fortes com chuva a acompanhar.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 23:12)

Começou a chover intensamente, mas curiosamente o vento reduziu bastante de intensidade!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 23:12)

A frente vai varrendo o litoral torrense.
A estação amadora de Santa Cruz acumulou pouco ( 2/3 mm), o vento rodou para NO, descida da temperatura, como previsto.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IADOSCUN2


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Jan 2016 às 23:14)

StormRic disse:


> A frente atrasa-se, talvez já nem chegue a Lisboa hoje. Estará em Cascais não antes de meia hora. Parece que está a ondular.


Creio que deve estar perto da  Ericeira  se não estiver equivocado, agora a intensidade .... as rajadas muito fortes continuam por aqui


----------



## Aspvl (10 Jan 2016 às 23:15)

As rajadas começam a aumentar de frequência e de intensidade, embora a frente ainda não tenha chegado.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 23:17)

Continua a chover fortemente por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 23:20)

Frente quase a chegar a Santarém... por aqui continua a chuva torrencial.


----------



## Teles (10 Jan 2016 às 23:21)

A linha já passou por aqui e a precipitação passou dos 5 para os 12,8mm em pouco menos de 7 minutos:


----------



## JAlves (10 Jan 2016 às 23:21)

Está um vendaval aqui pela Ramada!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 23:21)

A frente vai varrendo neste momento a Ericeira.

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/ericeira/


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 23:26)

Notável, parece uma cobra:






Já não chega a Lisboa hoje.


----------



## Squirrel (10 Jan 2016 às 23:26)

Ora bem, alguém começou a despejar baldes de água... Chuvada bem forte neste momento...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 23:29)

*1009,7 hPa* !

16,9ºC, 86% tudo em espera...

Vento desabrido, especialmente as rajadas caóticas.


----------



## AJJ (10 Jan 2016 às 23:30)

Aqui ceu nublado sem vento e sem chuva. ( avenidas novas)

O meu quarteirão deve ter um escudo protector


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Jan 2016 às 23:32)

A frente ou o que lhe resta chegou agora aqui, dentro de uns 10 mn creio que deverá estar sobre Lisboa


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jan 2016 às 23:33)

Vento forte no Montijo, com rajadas brutais! Assobia e bem... Registada agora mesmo de rajada 72,4km/h na Moita (MeteoMoita).


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Jan 2016 às 23:35)

Começa a pingar, vento forte.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2016 às 23:36)

Precipitação acumulada nas EMA's até às 22h:
Figueira da Foz, Vila Verde: *36,6mm*
Coimbra (Aeródromo): *22,6mm*
Coimbra, Bencanta: *19,1mm* (sem dados das 3h às 17h)

Entre as 21h e as 22h, altura em que a frente cruzou o distrito de Coimbra:


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2016 às 23:37)

Aqui a rajada máxima mantém nos 72km/h

mais  2/3h e está aqui a frente que não deve deixar grande acumulação uma vez que passa rápido... Acumulados hoje 2,8mm

Continua o ar bem quente antes da frente fria, estão 17,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 23:38)

frente a chegar a Santarém


por aqui o vento continua de vez em quando uma chuvinha fraquinha com 16.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 23:40)

A chegar a Cascais/Sintra:


----------



## meko60 (10 Jan 2016 às 23:44)

Já chove em Almada.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jan 2016 às 23:45)

Começa a chover. Vento forte com rajadas impressionantes!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 23:45)

A frente está agora na praia grande, Sintra.
Ha pouco rajada de 89 km/h.
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-grande/


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 23:45)

A viragem do vento e o início da descida de temperatura:






Em linha recta até à fronteira:


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Jan 2016 às 23:45)

Continua a chover. Vento rodou para Noroeste e voltou a soprar novamente com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2016 às 23:46)

JAlves disse:


> Está um vendaval aqui pela Ramada!!!!



O mesmo na Arroja.

Chuva fraca na horizontal. Um vendaval daqueles...


----------



## Peters (10 Jan 2016 às 23:50)

Mas a frente chega ao Montijo ou não? Tenho que me ir deitar, amanha é dia de trabalho!


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 23:50)

Continua a chover bem por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 23:52)

Vento muito forte neste momento, claramente anunciar a chegada da frente, algo normal nestas situações.
Chuviscos as esvoaçarem por todo o lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 23:53)

Ja chegou por aqui, cortinas de chuva impressionantes!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jan 2016 às 23:53)

AnDré disse:


> O mesmo na Arroja.
> 
> Chuva fraca na horizontal. Um vendaval daqueles...



Aqui em baixo em Loures nada de especial, nos últimos minutos até tem estado demasiado calmo em comparação com o resto do dia.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 23:54)

IPMA meteu Santarém com aviso amarelo para rajadas de 80km/h, só agora é que reparei, mas à pouco não tinha, vão um bocadinho tarde a por os avisos...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 23:55)

Em Cascais neste momento, às 23:40 estava no Guincho, acelera a ver se chega a Lisboa...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 23:56)

Que temporal!


----------



## srr (10 Jan 2016 às 23:57)

Ei la...chegada em Grande....Chegou a Abrantes..1 min intensa ..depois tornou se moderada


----------



## tucha (10 Jan 2016 às 23:57)

E por lisboa já chove, moderado e , com algum vento, mas nada de especial nem a nivel de vento nem de chuva...
Gosto de temporal , mas espero que a coisa não venha a piorar com a horas que agora vou dormir!


----------



## Squirrel (11 Jan 2016 às 00:00)

david 6 disse:


> IPMA meteu Santarém com aviso amarelo para rajadas de 80km/h, só agora é que reparei, mas à pouco não tinha, vão um bocadinho tarde a por os avisos...



Pois, também recebi há pouco...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2016 às 00:01)

A chuva torrencial aqui não alivia!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jan 2016 às 00:02)

Chegou a frente. Chove torrencialmente, mas o vento é quase residual.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 00:02)

Ainda não chegou aqui.

1008,0 hPa

*17,0 ºC* !


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 00:04)

Por aqui não deve tardar, o vento está cada vez mais intenso. Chuva fraca.


----------



## J.R (11 Jan 2016 às 00:05)

Chove torrencialmente em Loures.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2016 às 00:05)

que ventania agora , às vezes até parece sons de trovões com o barulho que faz a passar na minha janela


----------



## ruijacome (11 Jan 2016 às 00:05)

POr aqui para além desta chuvazita, nada de mais


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2016 às 00:05)

O inicio da frente por aqui.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Jan 2016 às 00:07)

Chove moderadamente. O vento voltou a acalmar.


----------



## Squirrel (11 Jan 2016 às 00:08)

Por aqui está constante e ligeiramente mais fraca, sem vento.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 00:09)

Chegou, chuva forte.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

Rajada máxima até agora feita a minutos com 77km/h


----------



## Jodamensil (11 Jan 2016 às 00:13)

chegou??!! Choveu um minuto mais forte mas moderado e parou tudo. Não se passa nada agora


----------



## Geopower (11 Jan 2016 às 00:13)

frente chegou a Telheiras. Chove forte. Vento moderado com rajadas. 16,5*C


----------



## Aspvl (11 Jan 2016 às 00:14)

Rajada muito forte!!


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jan 2016 às 00:14)

Bem chuva torrencial neste momento em Lisboa (Benfica), incrivelmente forte o vento!!


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2016 às 00:16)

david 6 disse:


> que ventania agora , às vezes até parece sons de trovões com o barulho que faz a passar na minha janela



Igual por aqui, vento muito forte, chega a ser assustador! 

Mais 1hora e a frente chega aqui, deve deixar algo entre os 5-10mm, deve passar bem rápido. mas deve ser intenso.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (11 Jan 2016 às 00:18)

Chuvada nas Amoreiras!!! Confesso que não estava à espera.


----------



## jotasetubal (11 Jan 2016 às 00:19)

Mais 50km e está em Setúbal!


----------



## srr (11 Jan 2016 às 00:21)

Ja acalmou ...fraco :-(


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2016 às 00:22)

Por Coimbra continua a chover intensamente. Os terrenos estão completamente saturados, já não aguentam tanta água, e agora tudo o que chove é escoado para os ribeiros. Se continuar assim vão haver mais inundações. É impressionante a corrente de água aqui no terraço vinda do quintal, parece uma nascente


----------



## meko60 (11 Jan 2016 às 00:22)

Chove e bem !


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2016 às 00:23)

Rendeu *3 mm*, abaixo do esperado.
Acumulado de Janeiro sobe para os *58 mm*.
*13,7ºC
*
Agora é uma pausa na chuva, regresso dos dias mais frescos.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 00:23)

Chuva intensa neste momento, autêntico dilúvio, chegou!


----------



## AJJ (11 Jan 2016 às 00:23)

Chove com muita intensidade agora nas avenidas novas.

Os vidros da sala ficaram bem molhados e a varanda é tapada


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 00:25)

Jodamensil disse:


> chegou??!! Choveu um minuto mais forte mas moderado e parou tudo. Não se passa nada agora





Não se admirem se não chover porque foi quase o que aconteceu aqui! Alguns segundos (!) de chuva forte e depois apenas fraca. Explicação:







Carcavelos passou no intervalo entre dois segmentos. Incrível. Frente esquiva, esta.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 00:26)

Vento forte e rajadas muito fortes, as árvores estão praticamente na horizontal! Chuva intensa á mistura.


----------



## Aspvl (11 Jan 2016 às 00:26)

A frente chega com chuva moderada!
Entretanto o vento acalmou bastante


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 00:32)

A linha partiu-se em vários segmentos. Em alguns locais poderá nem se ter notado a passagem enquanto noutros caíu um dilúvio.

Muito didáctica esta frente, para se perceber como por vezes as estações próximas umas das outras apresentam diferenças de acumulados tão grandes, mesmo com a passagem de um sistema contínuo como em geral é uma superfície frontal.


----------



## meko60 (11 Jan 2016 às 00:32)

Almada passou no intervalo da frente..........1 aguaceiro moderado e foi-se. E eu vou também, amanhã logo se vê o que rendeu.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2016 às 00:34)

chegou aqui à Fajarda (Coruche) que diluvio!!!!!! com vento forteee, belo temporal


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2016 às 00:35)

eia agora


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2016 às 00:37)

StormRic disse:


> Não se admirem se não chover porque foi quase o que aconteceu aqui! Alguns segundos (!) de chuva forte e depois apenas fraca. Explicação:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que azar! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo já estamos na pré-frente, chuva fraca em intensificação, que cai na horizontal devido ao forte vento que se faz sentir.


----------



## ruijacome (11 Jan 2016 às 00:37)

Aqui quase nem se notou.. Pelos vistos vamos ter uma noite calminha  .. E ainda bem..


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 00:38)

Aqui na Cova da Piedade acertou em cheio, a chuva intensa durou cerca de 5m e as rajadas que se fizeram sentir aqui foram a recordar anos anteriores. 10m de temporal á moda antiga. Tenho o quintal virado do avesso..neste momento continua a chover moderado mas o vento acalmou ligeiramente.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2016 às 00:41)

Chuva  fraca. 
4 mm


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2016 às 00:44)

Penso que grosso da frente está a passar aqui agora, que chuvada! 






P.S. Já está a diminuir de intensidade.


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Jan 2016 às 00:45)

Saí de casa para apreciar o evento meteorológico e acabei por regressar extremamente desiludido.

Onde anda o tempo de antigamente?


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2016 às 00:46)

e pronto já passou, durou uns 5/10min, pouca duração mas bem intenso foi belo temporal 

agora só já chove fraco, 15.4ºC (caiu 1ºC)


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 00:47)

NunoBrito disse:


> Saí de casa para apreciar o evento meteorológico e acabei por regressar extremamente desiludido.
> 
> Onde anda o tempo de antigamente?



Já expliquei acima que foi um efeito local e fruto do acaso. Para o "tempo de antigamente" é melhor ver o que se passa mais a norte e não desejar assim tanto situações dessas.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 00:49)

A frennte vai progredindo, em alguns troços dividida em degraus e noutros mais contínua e larga:







A costa Lisboa/Cascais passou num dos intervalos entre degraus. No Ribatejo está muito mais consistente.


----------



## Gongas (11 Jan 2016 às 00:49)

DaniFR disse:


> Por Coimbra continua a chover intensamente. Os terrenos estão completamente saturados, já não aguentam tanta água, e agora tudo o que chove é escoado para os ribeiros. Se continuar assim vão haver mais inundações. É impressionante a corrente de água aqui no terraço vinda do quintal, parece uma nascente


Espero que não venha muita chuva durante a noite.vivo perto de 2 ribeiros que estão quase cheios.


----------



## Candy (11 Jan 2016 às 00:54)

Bom de ver os relatos dos membros a acompanhar a deslocação da frente! 

Entretanto, por cá continua a chover. Com menor intensidade mas chove! 
Hoje que era de valor ter os dados de todas as EMA's por onde a frente passou, a de cá está como está!


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 00:55)

Precipitações com totais excepcionais na Beira Alta e Litoral e para norte. Penhas Douradas acumula* 31,6 mm em duas horas*; *52,9 em 6 horas*; mais de 100mm em 24 horas e *433,2 mm* neste mês, em apenas 10 dias.

Todos os rios estão em cheia do Mondego para norte.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2016 às 01:00)

Bem me parecia que isto tinha sido curto de mais, fui agora ver o radar e vi que fui um dos infelizes contemplados com um dos "degraus" da frente. Um pouco mais a Norte o @david 6 apanha ecos amarelos, não é justo. 

O circulo laranja é a minha localização:


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2016 às 01:16)

MSantos disse:


> Bem me parecia que isto tinha sido curto de mais, fui agora ver o radar e vi que fui um dos infelizes contemplados com um dos "degraus" da frente. Um pouco mais a Norte o @david 6 apanha ecos amarelos, não é justo.
> 
> O circulo laranja é a minha localização:




eheh foi bem intenso , também mereço de vez em quando ter um pouco de sorte 

bem despeço me por aqui, levantar bem cedinho "amanhã" para ir para Lisboa, a partir de amanhã faço seguimento na minha 2ª localização Lisboa, Alvalade, esta semana é mais calma em eventos meteorológicos

entretanto por aqui neste momento vai chovendo fraco a moderado mas persistente, não oiço a chuva no telhado é porque é fraca mas oiço as goteiras das telhas é porque é um fraco intenso  e o vento acalmou bastante, apesar de vez em quando ainda ouvir uma ou outra rajada um pouco mais intensa


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 01:18)

Isso foi o que aconteceu aqui em Almada, eu presenciei um evento bastante intenso por aqui enquanto que os meus vizinhos aqui mais "acima" não tiveram a mesma sorte, os ecos amarelos estavam bastante dispersos nesta linha. Desta vez tive "sorte" eheh  .


----------



## Teles (11 Jan 2016 às 01:50)

E eis que por aqui voltou a chover bem forte outra vez e acompanhado de vento forte


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Jan 2016 às 01:50)

Ontem ( Domingo ) com previsão de mau tempo, seria dia de estar quietinho em casa no quente da lareira, se aplicável, a ver TV, etc. certo ?, pois, não para mim , e com previsão de vento forte lá tive de ir pois claro está, Peninha, a chegar lá perto das 15:40h sem chuva pelo caminho, mas a serra de Sintra é outro mundo, nevoeiro, vento aparentemente nada de especial até chegar ao estacionamento onde inexplicavelmente estavam bastantes carros, mas não estava ninguém no edifício, possivelmente nas agora moda, caminhadas, e lá fui até "lá acima" onde o vento já se fazia bem sentir após subir o caminho de acesso, escadaria acima e vento como gosto de sentir, de início nos 60 - 75 km/h, entretanto começa a pingar mas impulsionado pelo vento, resolvi ir embora, eis que o vento mete "acelerador" e volto para trás, a pouca chuva que caía acelerada pelo vento que facilmente chegava aos 80 km/h mais parecia areia a bater na cara, picava e bem, com uma temperatura a chegar aos 12,5º C, o windchill a chegar aos 3º C e sem estar devidamente protegido, com a agua a penetrar do blusão para dentro, que tinha levado, o que vale é o muro que impedia de me molhar da cintura para baixo, mas a teimosia continuava a vencer, 
eis que registo 93,0 km/h e eu  isto deveria ter sido +- pelas 16:00 h, entretanto a chuva pára, nisto ainda fiz um pequeno video, mas não mostra bem o nevoeiro acelerado na Peninha, 
vou para o carro para tentar secar-me um pouco e as luvas e aquecer-me também,
o nevoeiro levanta e lá vou de novo lá acima, tirei uma imagens onde ainda registei 78,2 km/h, hora de continuar,

uma imagem do local,






próxima paragem, Guincho, onde registei 55,0 km/h,









próxima paragem cabo Raso onde registei 52,0 km/h, de referir que as temperaturas marcadas no carro rondaram os 16º - 17º C, com excepção na serra,

resolvi virar para Cascais, pensei eu que iria perder algum tempo para dar apenas uma volta e ver o eventual remanescente de luzes de Natal, sinto que o vento está bem forte, paro junto ao forte São José e nuns breves minutos registo 43,6 km/h +- pelas 19:00h, agora a surpresa estava para vir, após passar Guia, o vento estava brutal a carro todo abanava, se tivesse trazido o jipe tinha de ter alguma cautela na condução, chego a Boca do Inferno e viro para trás para reentrar novamente nesta estrada da BI e paro, o vento estava diabólico, todo abanava com violência numa reentrãncia ao lado do passeio e civlovia saltei para junto da falésia e foi 90,9 km/h o "ventinho" que se fazia sentir, confesso que não esperava,

uma imagem do local,






dei a volta por Cascais, onde estava tudo calmo de pessoas, não sei se terá chovido, mas a estrada estava molhada, 
próxima paragem na Pirolita, desta vez estava "ocupada" pelo que perdi pouco tempo, coloquei o anemometro fora da janela e ainda registei 50,6 km/h nuns breves minutos,






cabo da Roca, onde apenas registei 33,0 km/h, mas na estrada mais a frente, na entrada para a Ursa parei no pequeno largo ao lado da estrada e ai registei 58,4 km/h curioso, 

praia Pequena 70,3 km/h +- pelas 21:10h, 
e por fim perto da Aguda, 74,0 km/h +- pelas 21:50h,

hora de voltar para casa, de referir que não apanhei qualquer chuva, estrada quase seca até Algueirão, mas aqui perto de casa já com alguma agua, a temperatura ainda chegou aos 18º C mais perto da costa, mas perto daqui nos 15º C,

no longo tempo que escrevi isto apanhei com a frente que atravessou por aqui com algum vento a mstura,

por agora vento fraco com ligeiras rajadas, alguma chuva e 11,8º C, há pouco mais de duas horas atrás estavam quase 15º C.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (11 Jan 2016 às 02:06)

Aqui continua a chover de forma moderada. O vento e também moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 02:08)

Chuva fraca mas certinha desde há cerca de 30m. Vento muito mais calmo mas ainda assim moderado com rajadas.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (11 Jan 2016 às 02:09)

Chove moderadamente alternado com umas rajadas quando "se lembra" ehehe , parece que lá para o norte está mais animados


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2016 às 02:09)

Acumulado da frente: *2,3 mm *

Agora parece chegar uma mancha de chuva fraca a Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 02:16)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ontem ( Domingo ) com previsão de mau tempo, seria dia de estar quietinho em casa no quente da lareira, se aplicável, a ver TV, etc. certo ?, pois, não para mim , e com previsão de vento forte lá tive de ir pois claro está, Peninha, a chegar lá perto das 15:40h sem chuva pelo caminho, mas a serra de Sintra é outro mundo, nevoeiro, vento aparentemente nada de especial até chegar ao estacionamento onde inexplicavelmente estavam bastantes carros, mas não estava ninguém no edifício, possivelmente nas agora moda, caminhadas, e lá fui até "lá acima" onde o vento já se fazia bem sentir após subir o caminho de acesso, escadaria acima e vento como gosto de sentir, de início nos 60 - 75 km/h, entretanto começa a pingar mas impulsionado pelo vento, resolvi ir embora, eis que o vento mete "acelerador" e volto para trás, a pouca chuva que caía acelerada pelo vento que facilmente chegava aos 80 km/h mais parecia areia a bater na cara, picava e bem, com uma temperatura a chegar aos 12,5º C, o windchill a chegar aos 3º C e sem estar devidamente protegido, com a agua a penetrar do blusão para dentro, que tinha levado, o que vale é o muro que impedia de me molhar da cintura para baixo, mas a teimosia continuava a vencer,
> eis que registo 93,0 km/h e eu  isto deveria ter sido +- pelas 16:00 h, entretanto a chuva pára, nisto ainda fiz um pequeno video, mas não mostra bem o nevoeiro acelerado na Peninha,
> vou para o carro para tentar secar-me um pouco e as luvas e aquecer-me também,
> o nevoeiro levanta e lá vou de novo lá acima, tirei uma imagens onde ainda registei 78,2 km/h, hora de continuar,



 super-espírito meteolouco! É assim mesmo! Este relato é de antologia 

Valores do vento bem esperados mas caprichosos portanto, a direcção, SW, a ter aqui um papel determinante, penso eu, especialmente na zona da Guia/BI. Julgo que a falésia tem aqui um papel importante também.

Algo semelhante relativamente à direcção de exposição senti aqui em Carcavelos. Este troço de costa e o da BI/Guia têm a mesma orientação. No Raso a baixa altura da costa pode explicar valores não tão grandes, mas na Pirolita e na Roca é deveras curioso que não fossem mais intensos. A causa estará ligada à grande altura da falésia e situação já na base/encosta do maciço de Sintra, algo semelhante à não existência de nortada em Colares, por exemplo.

A Peninha parece bem regada, as clássicas poças estão presentes.

Boas fotos como sempre, aquelas do Guincho ficaram lindas, claro. Condições de "trabalho" péssimas mas vale aqui a teimosia exemplar!


----------



## Candy (11 Jan 2016 às 02:49)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ontem ( Domingo ) com previsão de mau tempo, seria dia de estar quietinho em casa no quente da lareira, se aplicável, a ver TV, etc. certo ?, pois, não para mim , e com previsão de vento forte lá tive de ir pois claro está, Peninha, a chegar lá perto das 15:40h sem chuva pelo caminho, mas a serra de Sintra é outro mundo, nevoeiro, vento aparentemente nada de especial até chegar ao estacionamento onde inexplicavelmente estavam bastantes carros, mas não estava ninguém no edifício, possivelmente nas agora moda, caminhadas, e lá fui até "lá acima" onde o vento já se fazia bem sentir após subir o caminho de acesso, escadaria acima e vento como gosto de sentir, de início nos 60 - 75 km/h, entretanto começa a pingar mas impulsionado pelo vento, resolvi ir embora, eis que o vento mete "acelerador" e volto para trás, a pouca chuva que caía acelerada pelo vento que facilmente chegava aos 80 km/h mais parecia areia a bater na cara, picava e bem, com uma temperatura a chegar aos 12,5º C, o windchill a chegar aos 3º C e sem estar devidamente protegido, com a agua a penetrar do blusão para dentro, que tinha levado, o que vale é o muro que impedia de me molhar da cintura para baixo, mas a teimosia continuava a vencer,
> eis que registo 93,0 km/h e eu  isto deveria ter sido +- pelas 16:00 h, entretanto a chuva pára, nisto ainda fiz um pequeno video, mas não mostra bem o nevoeiro acelerado na Peninha,
> vou para o carro para tentar secar-me um pouco e as luvas e aquecer-me também,
> o nevoeiro levanta e lá vou de novo lá acima, tirei uma imagens onde ainda registei 78,2 km/h, hora de continuar,
> ...


Bela reportagem!


----------



## Candy (11 Jan 2016 às 02:50)

Por cá a chuva continua! Aliás, ainda não parou desde que chegou a frente!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Jan 2016 às 07:02)

Por agora não chove, tudo calmo por Lisboa, vou agora Benfica - Aveiro.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Jan 2016 às 07:58)

Lisboa-Fátima, céu limpo apenas com algumas nuvens. O tempo parece estar carregadissimo mais para norte.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Jan 2016 às 08:08)

Chove moderado zona de Leiria/Norte.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Jan 2016 às 08:35)

Chegada a Coimbra Norte, o tempo para o Norte do país já parece mais calmo, céu limpo. 10°, saí de Lisboa com 13.5°.


----------



## Geopower (11 Jan 2016 às 08:45)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. 14,0*C.


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Jan 2016 às 08:58)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu nublado mas com bastante azul à vista. Até há pouco tempo sentiram-se uns borrifos de chuva mas neste momento nada. A Auriol marca 13º


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2016 às 09:12)

Boas

Mínima de 11,1ºC

A frente passou entre  a 1:30 e as 3h e deixou apenas 5,4mm mas também não esperava mais, melhor foi o vento, registei 77km/h que foi até acima do que o modelo colocava já em cima do acontecimento. 

Agora céu nublado não espero mais chuva.


----------



## Portugal Storms (11 Jan 2016 às 09:14)

Bom dia, por Palmela tudo muito calma esta manhã, vento nulo, céu muito nublado mas já se vislumbram algumas abertas.
*12.3ºC
75% HR*


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2016 às 09:25)

Aqui a frente passou eram cerca das 23:10, trazendo consigo vento forte, e aguaceiros fortes, e ainda durou cerca de uns 8 minutos.
Depois da frente passar, o vento acalmou logo, e deu lugar á "chuva bem caída", que se prolongou até ao meio da madrugada.
Agora, e como diz o provérbio popular, "depois da tempestade, vem a bonança", e é mesmo verdade.
Já se vê o sol por estes lados.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2016 às 09:53)

Boas,

Sol e 14ºC por Cascais.

Durante a madrugada acumulou *8 mm*, nada mau.
Acumulado Janeiro sobe então para os *63 mm*.
A ribeira das vinhas finalmente corre, sem ser preciso estar a chover, ou ter caído muita chuva minutos antes. As nascentes da serra dispararam, ainda no Sábado, vi pessoal das Águas de Cascais à volta das minas.
No Linhó o acumulado segue nos *117 mm*, muita água.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 10:35)

Bom dia, após uma noite de temporal, a 2ª consecutiva a manhã vai seguindo calma, céu pouco nublado e vento quase inexistente. Boa semana para todos  .


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2016 às 11:49)

Finalmente após 10 dias de chuva consecutiva sem ver o sol, todos precisamos de um dia de descanso  Céu pouco nublado.

Acumulado: *4,8 mm
*
Pressão subiu 10 hPa em quase 12 horas, estando agora o vento fraco.


----------



## JCS (11 Jan 2016 às 12:09)

Bom dia.
Caíram 8,6 mm ontem durante a tormenta, que ajudaram o total de Janeiro a chegar aos 60 mm.
Agora estão 15,7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 14:33)

Bom dia

Nada se alterou. Não há entrada de frio, continuam as mesmas temperaturas anormais e o anticiclone não vai instalar-se no norte do Atlântico.
Continuaremos a ver passar frentes ao longo do mês com intervalos como este ou, com sorte, curtas entradas de nordeste.

Mínima de *13,2ºC* pelas 4h30, máxima presente de *16,4ºC*. Sol forte com algumas nuvens altas em fluxo de WSW (continua portanto).

Notável a descida da humidade relativa, a característica mais marcante da passagem da superfície frontal: dos *91% *até pouco depois das 5h, hora a que terminou a chuva fraca pós-frontal, desceu até uns notáveis *55%* presentes.

A chuva da frente e da retaguarda rendeu apenas *3,0 mm* aqui em Carcavelos, mas mais para o interior ainda há valores de 6 e 7 mm, aumentando ainda mais já nos concelhos de Sintra e Amadora. 22 mm pela Caparica.

Acumulado do mês aqui, *23,1 mm*.

Vento de oeste fraco. O mar serenou rapidamente, mantém-se uma ondulação importante de fundo.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2016 às 14:42)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Nada se alterou. Não há entrada de frio, continuam as mesmas temperaturas anormais e o anticiclone não vai instalar-se no norte do Atlântico.
> Continuaremos a ver passar frentes ao longo do mês com intervalos como este ou, com sorte, curtas entradas de nordeste.
> ...



Vais com menos precipitação que a zona do Raso?


----------



## TekClub (11 Jan 2016 às 14:56)

Boa tarde por aqui a  uma nuvem perdida por estes lados..


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2016 às 15:14)

Boa tarde

Fui até ao Parque Verde do Mondego ver até onde tinha subido o rio e aproveitei para tirar umas fotos. Como previa inundou várias zonas do parque nas duas margens, as esplanadas dos bares e restaurantes das docas, o edifícios de apoio do clube fluvial de Coimbra e os parques infantis. A corrente do rio era impressionante, com água barrenta, muitos ramos e troncos de dimensões consideráveis. A ponte Açude tinhas as comportas todas abertas e segundo as notícias a barragem da Aguieira iniciou as descargas às 6h.

Algumas fotos do "antes" para comparação:

















Hoje de manhã:


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2016 às 15:15)

Margem direita


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2016 às 15:17)




----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2016 às 15:17)

Margem esquerda


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2016 às 15:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Não me lembrei de ir ver como estava essa zona, mas como não costuma ser habitual inundar depois de terem feito as obras. Reparei que a água na Praça da Canção chegava até ao túnel mas nunca pensei que chegasse até ao Convento de Santa Clara-a-Velha.

Antigamente era assim:










Todos os anos as cheias fustigavam o convento, e por esse motivo foi construido o Convento de Santa Clara-a-Nova, no alto de Santa Clara (imagem em baixo).

Recentemente foi feito um notável trabalho de recuperação do antigo Convento, que no interior tinha mais de 2m de água, depois de muitos anos ao abandono:


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2016 às 16:04)

Pelos vistos o rio Mondego continua a subir bem. A barragem da Aguieira deve estar a descarregar em força.
Ainda de manhã estacionei o carro neste parque e a água estava bem longe, mas neste momento a água já chegou ao estacionamento.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jan 2016 às 17:09)

Boas!
Finalmente o sol apareceu!! Estava um bocado farto de chuva, sinceramente. 
Uns dias de sol também são bons depois da chuvada que apanhei ontem, na Costa da Caparica.  
Sigo com 15,4°C e a máxima ficou nos 16,6°C. Que venham os dias frios!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2016 às 17:36)

Por aqui o dia de hoje ficou marcado pelo regresso do sol.
O Vento fraco também se manteve praticamente todo o dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2016 às 18:44)

Boas ,

T.maxima: *15,2ºC* ( momentos antes da frente cruzar esta zona)

Agora: *11,9ºC*

Quarta já vamos ter mínimas a rondar os* 7/8ºC*, e ainda bem!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2016 às 19:32)

Caiu aqui á pouco tempo um aguaceiro, e trouxe consigo algum arrefecimento.
Com o dia de sol que esteve hoje, já se começa a notar que os dias já estão a ficar "maiores",com mais horas de sol.


----------



## Gongas (11 Jan 2016 às 20:03)

Bombeiros junto ao rio mondego na zona dos Casais do Campo, São Martinho do Bispo ( Coimbra ), o rio vai muito alto e com uma força descomunal.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2016 às 20:51)

Nem a barreira que protege o Convento de Santa Clara-a-Velha do rio foi suficiente para evitar que inundasse. 






*Baldes e esfregonas para reabrir o Convento de Santa Clara-a-Velha*

Águas do Mondego voltaram a invadir o mosteiro gótico de Coimbra. Terça-feira, a manhã será de limpezas, com o monumento encerrado.







Terça-feira de manhã, muitos dos funcionários da Direcção Regional de Cultura do Centro (DRCC) vão calçar as galochas e pegar em esfregonas e baldes para limpar o Mosteiro de Santa Clara de Coimbra. Quem o garante é a directora regional, que fará parte deste “grupo de intervenção rápida” que vai tentar devolver ao público, logo ao início da tarde, este monumento nacional (1910), fundado no final do século XIII, que tem tido uma vida conturbada, em boa parte devido à sua localização, na margem esquerda do Mondego, no leito de cheia do rio.

“Neste momento, tirar a água e limpar a lama é tudo o que podemos fazer”, diz Celeste Amaro, a directora regional que esta manhã foi surpreendida com a notícia de que a albufeira da Barragem da Aguieira, no Mondego, tinha já atingido a quota máxima e de que, por isso, estava prevista uma descarga que certamente iria afectar este edifício, mais conhecido como Convento de Santa Clara-a-Velha.

Teria sido útil, admite ao PÚBLICO, que as “entidades competentes” tivessem informado os serviços da DRCC de que o “caudal do rio iria subir muito e em muito pouco tempo” durante a manhã e o início da tarde. É habitual, explica, o mosteiro ter água, mas, “nestes termos, há muitos anos que não acontece”. Todo o interior e o exterior estão inundados, garante.

“Por agora, não podemos fazer mais nada senão esperar”, lamenta. “É a força da natureza – quando chove muito, a Aguieira enche e, a dada altura, tem de abrir as comportas. Mas seria bom que fôssemos avisados. Temos os motores e a barreira [uma protecção que faz parte do projecto de valorização do monumento, da autoria do arquitecto Alexandre Alves Costa] para proteger o mosteiro do rio, mas às vezes não chega.” *Os “motores” a que se refere são quatro bombas que devem funcionar 24 horas por dia, 365 dias por ano, para retirar água do edifício.* Só que esta segunda-feira, para piorar a situação – mesmo em condições normais, os motores provavelmente não teriam capacidade para escoar tal volume de água, explica –, faltou a electricidade e as bombas deixaram de funcionar.

Celeste Amaro, que esteve todo o dia de segunda-feira em reuniões em Lisboa, ainda não tinha ido ao convento, mas esteve em contacto permanente com a sua equipa. “Todo o mosteiro está transformado num lamaçal, o que me deixa muito preocupada, embora de nada me sirva a preocupação. Todo o material arqueológico que lá está ficou debaixo de água. As hortas, as salas, tudo coberto de água… Não posso entrar em pânico – posso esperar e pensar no dia de amanhã, que é de limpezas.”

O centro interpretativo, onde estão instaladas as exposições temporária e permanente — a face mais visível da intervenção de Alves Costa, que permitiu reabrir o monumento em 2009 —, não foi afectado, garante a directora regional.

*As inundações são frequentes neste mosteiro com mais de 700 anos, que já foi abandonado mais do que uma vez. Foram as cheias provocadas pela subida do Mondego que levaram a que as monjas clarissas que ali viviam no século XVII, confrontadas com a lama que invadia a igreja e os claustros, o deixassem vazio, mudando-se em definitivo para outra casa religiosa um pouco mais acima, na colina, o Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Nova.*

Objecto de escavações desde meados da década de 1990, Santa Clara-a-Velha foi alvo de amplas intervenções de conservação e restauro que terão custado aos cofres públicos mais de 15 milhões de euros. Por trás da morosidade e do elevado custo dos trabalhos neste edifício gótico estiveram, precisamente, as difíceis condições técnicas ditadas pelas inundações frequentes.

Desde que reabriu, em 2009, pondo fim a um projecto de valorização que começara cinco anos antes, o monumento tem conhecido um acréscimo de público. Em 2015, foi visitado por mais de 61 mil pessoas, o número mais elevado de sempre.

Público


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2016 às 21:49)

*Seiça* segue nos *4,9ºC*, o arrefecimento nocturno está de volta.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2016 às 22:25)

*11,0ºC*
_______

Foto tirada no passado Sábado na estrada da serra, próximo da Lagoa Azul, vestígios da chuva ( torrencial) que empurrou muita lama para a estrada.


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Jan 2016 às 23:33)

Candy disse:


> Bela reportagem!





StormRic disse:


> super-espírito meteolouco! É assim mesmo! Este relato é de antologia
> 
> Valores do vento bem esperados mas caprichosos portanto, a direcção, SW, a ter aqui um papel determinante, penso eu, especialmente na zona da Guia/BI. Julgo que a falésia tem aqui um papel importante também.
> 
> ...



Obrigado ,

Sim estava estranho o vento, curioso observar na Peninha por exemplo as varias direcções de vento que tenho apanhado e os locais a volta do edifício que tenho de procurar para "apanhar" o vento com maior intensidade, 
no Raso fiquei com a impressão de que se estivesse mais junto ao mar o vento seria maior isto em baixissima altitude ( 3 - 6 mts ), na Roca junto a "varanda" o vento possivelmente subia não dando possibilidade de o medir onde podia ir, talvez saltando o muro e ir mesmo a falésia, mas ouvia-o bem assoprar no "obelisco", na entrada da Ursa apercebi-me de um vale onde poderia canalizar mais o vento, alias observando as orto-fotos da zona assim o "diz",
 também curioso foi observar pela primeira vez, num caminho que entro após passar este acesso a esquerda na direcção da Azóia e num pequeno vale onde normalmente nunca está vento, mas neste dia estava bastante, este pequeno vale vai desde a Azóia até a Ursa,

sim as condições para fotografia nocturna eram más, para longas exposições, tanto que nem levei a D90, já para me segurar era um castigo e os meus 68 kilitos não ajudam hehe,

mas venha o próximo,

---------------------\\------------------

hoje já o bom tempo, com as "habituais", para esta altura neste ano, temperaturas amenas, mas a arrefecer mais para a noite, quando entrei no carro em Benfica pelas 20;00h tinha 13º C a descer para os 11º C ao longo do percurso para casa,
actualmente tenho 8,4º C e 86% Hr


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2016 às 00:04)

Que surpresa!! Já sigo com 11,9°C!!
Vai ser uma madrugada fria, péssima para a minha constipação... 
Quem me mandou acampar à chuva e ao vento mesmo?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2016 às 00:21)

*9,4ºC* ja algum tempo que não sabia o que era isto.

Extremos térmicos de ontem: *9,3ºC* / *15,2ºC*
Acumulado*: **8 mm*


----------



## Portugal Storms (12 Jan 2016 às 09:46)

Noite bem mais fresca que o habitual, em Palmela desceu até aos *4,7ºC*. Por agora manhã primaveril.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2016 às 09:56)

Por aqui o dia acordou fresco, e com nevoeiro.
mínima:5.5ºC


----------



## bpereira (12 Jan 2016 às 09:59)

Chuvinha sobre Leiria


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2016 às 10:00)

Dia com mínima de 9,2°C

Mesmo assim em Belas há uma rua em que o sol ainda não bate e os carros estão bem "congelados" e quando passei por lá parece que entrei no congelador. Era bom pôr um termometro lá...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

Bom dia! Por aqui aguaceiro forte e persistente. Não contava com isto hoje...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2016 às 11:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Por aqui aguaceiro forte e persistente. Não contava com isto hoje...


Já parou de chover... choveu forte uma meia hora.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2016 às 11:22)

Boas

Mínima de 6,0ºC

Agora muito sol com céu quase limpo  e 14,3ºC com vento vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2016 às 12:14)

O sol já apareceu e já deu "cabo" do nevoeiro.
A temperatura já segue acima dos 14ºC


----------



## Microburst (12 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

Entretanto, depois da agradável manhã de sol, a tarde começa a ficar muito nublada e escura na Grande Lisboa. Dá mesmo a sensação de que virão por aí uns aguaceiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2016 às 12:53)

Aqui fica algumas fotos do Rio Alviela, em Alcanena, bem como da praia fluvial do Olhos de Água, e também da sua requalificação das margens do rio, que foram feitas no Verão passado.
Antigamente a água que a EPAL fazia chegar a Lisboa, era proveniente aqui do Alviela
























Album: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1090088934364108.1073741857.484314591608215&type=3


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2016 às 13:04)

*15,5ºC* por Cascais.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2016 às 13:40)

Em Caneças, muitas nuvens mas tempo ameno.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2016 às 14:16)

Céu bastante negro a Este/SE.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jan 2016 às 14:28)

Boa tarde

O nível do rio Mondego, na zona do Parque Verde, já desceu cerca de 1 metro (em relação ao nível máximo atingido durante da tarde de ontem), mas ainda continua fora do leito normal e terá que baixar mais 50cm a 1m para repor a normalidade. Já é possível circular junto aos restaurantes, mas as esplanadas ainda estão inundadas  Na margem esquerda, o acesso ao convento permanece encerrado e estão a retirar água das garagens dos prédios.  

Fica aqui um comparativo do nível do rio ontem e hoje de manhã:

Docas - zona de bares e restaurantes. A 1ª foto é de ontem:





















Limite da água. A 1ª foto é de ontem:









Margem esquerda. A 1ª foto é de ontem:









Muitos ramos e troncos presos nos pilares da ponte pedonal. A 1ª foto é de ontem:


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2016 às 15:22)

Boa tarde, aqui pela Estefânia temos o dia com Céu parcialmente nublado e uma temperatura amena. De momento sem vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

Belo pôr do sol, com a lua ali bem colada, infelizmente não tive tempo de tirar foto 

Vento nulo e temperatura máxima de *16ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2016 às 18:43)

A chuva já é bem visivel no radar a chegar à costa norte e centro...


----------



## MarcioRR (12 Jan 2016 às 19:40)

ainda não chegou aqui agua nenhuma ;p


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2016 às 19:58)

MarcioRR disse:


> ainda não chegou aqui agua nenhuma ;p


E não vai chegar. Só na quinta é que chega e só a norte de Coimbra é que choverá (digno desse nome) para não variar . Já a sul só chegarão chuviscos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2016 às 20:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> E não vai chegar. Só na quinta é que chega e só a norte de Coimbra é que choverá (digno desse nome) para não variar . Já a sul só chegarão chuviscos.


Que pena até parecia que estava a vir para cá... mas aqui ja tive hoje aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2016 às 20:03)

Boas!
Dia algo frio mas as temperaturas não desceram assim tanto . A máxima ficou nos 15,8°C e só a mínima é que desceu bem, ficou nos 11,1°C. Entretanto sigo com 12,8°C.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2016 às 20:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que pena até parecia que estava a vir para cá... mas aqui ja tive hoje aguaceiros fortes.


Espero que tenhas aproveitado! Dias monótonos chegarão e permanecerão por tempo indeterminado, pelo menos a sul do Cabo Mondego.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2016 às 20:11)

LOL... sim aqui choveu que se fartou... não sei se a chuva chega a Leiria mas pode ser que caia mais algum aguaceiro,


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2016 às 21:15)

Boas noites,

T.maxima: *15,6ºC*
T.actual:* 9,3ºC*
_______

Volta de bike nocturna entre as 19 e 20 horas, fiz os seguintes registos.
Listagem com os locais e sentido da volta:

Alcabideche: 10,7ºC
Vale do Cabreiro: 7,5ºC
Murches: 9,5ºC
Zambujeiro: 10,5
Guincho (estalagem do Muchaxo): 10,8ºC
Cabo Raso: 9,5ºC
Oitavos: 11ºC
Guia: 12,6ºC
Cascais: 13,1ºC
Pai do Vento (um pequeno vale): 8,6ºC
Alcabideche: 9,9ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2016 às 21:28)

Boa noite, 
A máxima por aqui ficou pelos 16.5ºC
T.actual: 10.4ºC


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2016 às 22:15)

Boa noite, aqui pela margem sul tudo sereno não chove, o vento é nulo e está bastante desagradável la fora. Uma acalmia depois de 2 semanas de comboios depressionários.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jan 2016 às 22:18)

Boa noite

Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros.

Temperatura actual: *8,2ºC*
Máxima: *13,4ºC*
Mínima: *5,8ºC*

Hoje andou um bando de gaivotas no rio Mondego:


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2016 às 22:18)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite, aqui pela margem sul tudo sereno não chove, o vento é nulo e está bastante desagradável la fora. Uma acalmia depois de 2 semanas de comboios depressionários.


Desagradável? Depois de dias e dias de chuva, não é bom, de vez em quando, receber um solinho nas beiças e ver as estrelas?


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2016 às 22:30)

Ora bem  .


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

Sigo com *8,2ºC* , bateu assim a minima da madrugada, *8,5ºC*, nada mau.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2016 às 22:51)

Temperatura a descer rapidamente, agora só se está bem lá fora muito bem agasalhado!


----------



## Tufao André (12 Jan 2016 às 23:38)

Boa noite! 
Temperatura desce bem, já vai nos *9,6 *graus 
Muita humidade (77%) e vento nulo! Noite de inversão portanto e a mínima deve ficar-se pelos 6/7 graus...
Finalmente um dia sem chuva, com algum sol bom e máxima agradável de 16,1 graus!


----------



## MarcioRR (12 Jan 2016 às 23:46)

temperatura atual minima que registei agora mesmo foi de 4,0 ceu estrelado,


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Jan 2016 às 00:20)

Umas imagens do dia de ontem ( Terça - feira ), céu aparentemente a ficar com algum interesse,

tiradas a partir do bairro C. do Trigache,















dia fresquinho, como apetece, em Benfica +- pelas 20:30h tinha 12º C no carro, junto a CRIL em Odivelas ainda chegou aos 10º C,
actualmente estão 7,9º C e 85% Hr.


----------



## Geopower (13 Jan 2016 às 08:43)

bom dia. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco. 9,9*C.


----------



## Portugal Storms (13 Jan 2016 às 09:02)

Bom dia, em Palmela a temperatura desceu até aos *5,4ºC*.
Manhã bem fresca, neste momento *8,5ºC* e *61% HR*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2016 às 09:55)

Bom dia, hoje ao contrário do dia de ontem, temos sol, logo pelo inicio da manha.
mínima: 7ºC
actual: 11.1ºC





O Almonda na Ponte do Cação, dia 11 de Janeiro 2016 — em Azinhaga, já perto de desaguar no rio Tejo


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2016 às 10:50)

Bom dia, a manhã hoje já segue mais fria que a de ontem, neste momento pela Estefânia céu praticamente limpo e vento nulo, cá estaremos para ver se ocorre alguma precipitação amanhã.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2016 às 11:09)

Boas

Mínima de 5,2ºC

Agora sol a brilhar e 13,7ºC vai ser mais um dia ameno... Chuva amanha nem vai contar para nada se tiver 1mm é muito!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2016 às 11:56)

*Inundações em Coimbra destruíram documentos históricos*
Mosteiro de Santa Clara ficou inundado e não há previsão de reabertura

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post

A água chega quase ao topo do arco gótico da porta, e não me parece que aquela água toda vá sair dali naturalmente, e se for com ajuda de motores, certamente irá demorar alguns dias de trabalhos, e mais uns quantos depois nas limpezas.


Sigo com uma bonita manhã de sol, com 14.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2016 às 12:23)

Boa tarde

Ontem, mínima mais fresca, *9,7ºC* e máxima na mesma, *16,4ºC*. O sol a manter-se forte e a aquecer bem (22ºC na varanda).

Diminuição significativa da humidade durante o dia, *61%*, mas de madrugada ainda esteve nos *86%*.

O céu manteve-se pouco nublado com cirrrus e alguns cumulus humilis que durante a tarde se avolumaram em medicocris sem consequências.


Hoje, mínima quase igual a ontem, *9,6ºC*. Com céu quase limpo agora e sol quentinho a temperatura recupera rapidamente, 13,0ºC neste momento.

Como a circulação é novamente de componente sul, embora fraca, a humidade não desceu. Os 86% da madrugada ainda persistem com 80% agora, mas apenas se reflecte numa neblina no horizonte, mais espessa do lado de terra.

Vento fraco de ESE. Mar calmo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2016 às 12:24)

Dia de sol!

Mínima:* 7,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2016 às 12:28)

Sobre a cheia do Mondego, só tenho a dizer: criminosa incompetência na gestão dos caudais na barragem da Aguieira. Qualquer um de nós teria feito melhor, com um mínimo de seguimento. Não digo mais nada senão ainda levo porrada.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2016 às 13:00)

StormRic disse:


> Sobre a cheia do Mondego, só tenho a dizer: criminosa incompetência na gestão dos caudais na barragem da Aguieira. Qualquer um de nós teria feito melhor, com um mínimo de seguimento. Não digo mais nada senão ainda levo porrada.


 
Acabei mesmo agora de ver a notícia da destruição de arquivos históricos no Mosteiro de Santa Clara, muito honestamente desconheço o que se passou em relação a essa gestão das descargas da Barragem, mas se houve algum tipo de negligência num caso assim vai ter de haver consequências.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2016 às 13:28)

*Primeiras chuvas já ajudaram a repor reservas de água na lezíria ribatejana*
Inundações são vistas com agrado pelos agricultores da Golegã.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...a-leziria-ribatejana/56963ded0cf29f14c410c8d1

Só está actualmente uma estrada intransitável, que é a estrada do Lázaros, no concelho da Golegã, por se tratar de uma zona baixa, e que é sempre a primeira a ficar inundada.
Os agricultores ribatejanos estão a reivindicar, que o Tejo, quando leva o leito de cheia, está a provocar rombos nas margens, e que estão já a perder muitos metros de terras férteis cultiváveis.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Jan 2016 às 15:00)

StormRic disse:


> Sobre a cheia do Mondego, só tenho a dizer: criminosa incompetência na gestão dos caudais na barragem da Aguieira. Qualquer um de nós teria feito melhor, com um mínimo de seguimento. Não digo mais nada senão ainda levo porrada.


O problema é que a EDP quer armazenar o máximo de água possível para depois produzir energia nas horas de maior consumo. Deixam encher até quase ao limite e depois fazem estas descargas. A barragem da Aguieira já não compre o seu principal papel, que é prevenir cheias, o que lhes interessa é apenas a electricidade.
Não é preciso ser engenheiro para perceber que deviam ter feito descargas graduais na semana passada para terem capacidade para tanta chuva que estava prevista há vários dias.
Segundo as noticias, o Parque Verde foi projetado para um caudal de 750m3/s e na segunda-feira foi registado um caudal de mais de 1400m3/s.
É verdade que o assoreamento do rio também acaba por agravar o problema. No Verão, há certas zonas no meio do rio em que a água dá pelos joelhos e o barco Basófias tem que andar aos ziguezagues para evitar os bancos de areia.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2016 às 20:50)

Dia bastante ameno, a máxima chegou aos 18,5ºC

Agora estão 9,9ºC e 87%Hr com vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

Dia ameno, a máxima de hoje ficou pelos 18.7ºC
Agora sigo com 12.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2016 às 22:25)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos 11/01/2016: *9,4ºC* / *15,2ºC*
Extremos térmicos 12/01/2016: *7,9ºC*/ *15,6ºC*
Extremos térmicos 13/01/2016:* 8,5ºC*/ *14,6ºC*

A próxima mínima  realmente fria deverá ser registada na madrugada de Sábado. 
A actual saida do ECMWF mete mínimas muito baixas para a semana, vamos ver...

T.actual: *9,6ºC

*


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2016 às 23:17)

Hoje fui observar o estado das reservas de água da Serra de Sintra.
Irei pôr fotos no tópico específico da rede de Sintra.

Só em resumo:

*Mula*: panorama desolador, nem queria acreditar, nível muitos metros abaixo do máximo, água com mau aspecto devido à estagnação, margens ravinadas provavelmente pelas últimas chuvas. Logo a jusante, não corre água praticamente, claro.

*Ribeira da Mula* a montante da albufeira: corre com um caudal escasso, um pequeno regato.

*Mosqueiros*, a reserva a maior altitude, perto dos Capuchos: completamente cheia e a descarregar pela superfície; linhas de água afluentes a correr bem.

*Fontes dos Capuchos*: com água a correr, potável, não medi o caudal, fica para a ronda de todas as fontes.

*Lagos de abastecimento de Monserrate*: nível máximo, cascatas de galgamento a correr bem.

*Represa da Quintinha*: nível máximo, a galgar o muro.

*Fonte dos Ladrões, Mata Alva, Fonte d'El Rei*: corria água.

*Cascata* na estrada junto à Quinta da Bela Vista: cheia de água.

*Cascata dos Pisões*: imponente, recinto alagado.

Todos os caminhos do cimo da serra e da encosta norte estavam cheios de poças, ouvia-se água a correr assim como ao longo da estrada Monserrate-Sintra.

Na encosta sul, apesar de haver muito ravinamento dos caminhos, estavam praticamente secos.


Ambiente primaveril na Mula, sol, nada de frio.
No cimo dos Capuchos estava mais fresco mas pouco. Vento fraco em todo o lado.
Ao pôr-do-sol começou a ficar nublado por nuvens médias e altas, altocumulus e cirrocumulus. Depois descobriu e estava uma atmosfera notavelmente transparente, cheia de estrelas a noite.

Aqui em Carcavelos, máxima de *16,6ºC* pouco antes das 16h, precisamente quando achei que a subir a Mula até estava morno.
HR desceu aos 61% mas já subiu agora aos 85%.

E... *14,5ºC *neste momento  11h da noite em Janeiro.

Céu nublado.
Vento fraco.
Pressão estável 1023,6 hPa.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jan 2016 às 23:28)

Boas!
Sigo com 13,4°C. A máxima e a mínima ficaram nos 15°C e 10°C, respectivamente.
A temperatura tem vindo a aumentar.
Apareceram à momentos alguns cumulus com algum desenvolvimento vertical mas não deve querer dizer nada. Que continue o solinho bom!


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 00:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> A temperatura tem vindo a aumentar.



Confirmo, já vai em 14.8ºC. A aproximação da frente fria a aspirar mais ar tropical.

1023,3 hPa. 84%


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2016 às 00:50)

E eu a pensar que ia ter uma mínima mais fresquinha... 
Estão uns incríveis e calorosos 14,2°C.
Hoje reparei numa nespereira que já estava a dar fruto! E algumas já estavam bem madurinhas! Já nem sei o que pensar, sinceramente...
Alô? Inverno?


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 02:47)

14,7ºC
87%
1022,3 hPa desceu


----------



## Geopower (14 Jan 2016 às 08:41)

bom dia! Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 14,6*C.


----------



## Portugal Storms (14 Jan 2016 às 08:48)

Bom dia, miníma em Palmela *6.1ºC*, para já muito nublado, vento nulo.
*14.0ºC* 
*70% HR*.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 09:32)

Boas,

Fluxo de SO de volta, humidade e temperatura(principalmente a nocturna) a disparar.
Por volta das 8:30 ainda cairam uns timidos pingos no vidro do carro.
Cascais, segue cinzenta, 16ºC  e vento moderado.
O sol regressa amanhã, assim como as noites frias/frescas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2016 às 10:06)

Bom dia a todos! Chove bem por qui... não esperava...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2016 às 10:25)

O dia aqui acordou nublado, e agora á pouco começou a chuviscar.
mínima: 9.5ºC
actual: 11ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2016 às 10:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Chove bem por qui... não esperava...


Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## Leiga (14 Jan 2016 às 10:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente agora!


Muito mesmo... Quinta da Sardinha!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 10:54)

A linha de precipitação está a varrer bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2016 às 10:55)

Ainda chove bem, mas foram os 20 minutos mais intensos dos ultimos eventos!


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2016 às 11:05)

Bom dia, por aqui seguimos com céu encoberto a ameaçar chuva mas hoje não deve passar muito disto, ainda chuviscou um pouco á vinda para o trabalho mas foi só mesmo isso. Esperemos ter mais qualquer coisa de jeito lá para o fim do dia.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2016 às 11:11)

Viva
Mínima de 8,9ºC

Já pingou hoje mas nem molhou a estrada, a ver quantos 0,? irei ter  

Temperatura agora 16,6ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2016 às 11:12)

Sigo neste momento com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2016 às 11:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ainda chove bem, mas foram os 20 minutos mais intensos dos ultimos eventos!


A chuva ainda não parou. Passou de torrencial a forte/moderada...


----------



## Candy (14 Jan 2016 às 11:14)

Bom dia,
Por aqui tem chovido "a potes", esta manhã.  Agora aliviou.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 11:33)

Vai chuviscando por Cascais.


----------



## Candy (14 Jan 2016 às 11:36)

miguel disse:


> Viva
> Mínima de 8,9ºC
> 
> Já pingou hoje mas nem molhou a estrada, a ver quantos 0,? irei ter
> ...


Se passar por aí como passou  por Peniche... por cá foi cerca de meia hora de chuva muito forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2016 às 11:36)

Continua a chover moderado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2016 às 11:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Continua a chover moderado...


Chuva muito fraca agora, mas ficou um nevoeiro forte.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Jan 2016 às 11:55)

Chuva fraca, pontualmente mais moderada agora! Céu muito cinzento a oeste e sul. 
Vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## Candy (14 Jan 2016 às 11:59)

A EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro marcou 7.6mm no registo das 11h00.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2016 às 12:05)

por Lisboa chove fraco, a frente não está a vir mais cedo do que previsto?


----------



## Candy (14 Jan 2016 às 12:18)

Venda do Pinheiro chove torrencialmente. Quem tiver TV NOS pode ver no canal 12 que emite "A Quinta".


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 12:22)

Vai acumulando bem na zona oeste.

*8 mm* na Igreja Nova, Mafra
*6 mm* em Vale São Gião
*4 mm* em Murtais, Mafra


----------



## Joao Cardoso (14 Jan 2016 às 12:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> A linha de precipitação está a varrer bem.



Com que aplicação tem acesso a esta informação de radar com tanto detalhe?
Obrigado


----------



## Candy (14 Jan 2016 às 12:45)

Joao Cardoso disse:


> Com que aplicação tem acesso a esta informação de radar com tanto detalhe?
> Obrigado


Boas,

Bem vindo ao fórum!

Aquela imagem é do Mapa Dinâmico. Encontra no site do ipma. 
Pode seguir este link https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2016 às 12:46)

Joao Cardoso disse:


> Com que aplicação tem acesso a esta informação de radar com tanto detalhe?
> Obrigado


Não é aplicação.

Está mesmo disponível na página do IPMA: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp

Em Odivelas já choveu qualquer coisa. A linha de instabilidade já se vê a noroeste. Vamos ver o que deixa por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 12:50)

A frente passa agora por Cascais, chove bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2016 às 12:54)

Frente a passar agora aqui, chuva moderada


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2016 às 13:09)

Boa tarde!

A frente deve estar quase a chegar aqui à minha zona, veremos o que trás em termos de chuva! 

Temperaturas entre os 15/16ºC.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2016 às 13:09)

começa a chover bem em Lisboa também


----------



## Joao Cardoso (14 Jan 2016 às 13:10)

AnDré disse:


> Não é aplicação.
> 
> Está mesmo disponível na página do IPMA: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp
> 
> Em Odivelas já choveu qualquer coisa. A linha de instabilidade já se vê a noroeste. Vamos ver o que deixa por aqui.



Obrigado


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 13:12)

Está acumular mais em Cascais, do que a norte do concelho.
1,5 mm 
Chuva fraca


----------



## Aspvl (14 Jan 2016 às 13:20)

Que grande chuvada!
Ficou muito escuro antes de «desabar», agora o céu já está mais claro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2016 às 13:26)

A frente trouxe aguaceiros moderados que ainda duraram mais de 1 hora, agora já não chove desde o 12:45.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2016 às 13:34)

Boas!
A frente já passou por aqui. Choveu bem, nunca pensei, mas não deve ter acumulado quase nada pois foi bastante rápido.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2016 às 13:41)

A frente já enfraqueceu bastante comparado à algumas horas. Deverão chegar só uns chuviscos a Setúbal e alentejo. Montijo é que vai levar com uma bela carga de água, se já não está a levar:


----------



## fhff (14 Jan 2016 às 13:53)

Por Colares acumulou 7 mm.


----------



## AJJ (14 Jan 2016 às 14:22)

O furacão que vai atingir os Açores vai nos chegar alguma coisa ?


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2016 às 14:50)

Acabou por ser bem mais que chuviscos e até choveu forte!! mas apenas acumulou 1,4mm foi de muito curta duração a sua passagem. o rain rate máximo chegou aos 63,6mm/h

Temperatura actual 15,4ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2016 às 14:50)

AJJ disse:


> O furacão que vai atingir os Açores vai nos chegar alguma coisa ?



Era bom mas não!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jan 2016 às 14:57)

AJJ disse:


> O furacão que vai atingir os Açores vai nos chegar alguma coisa ?


Infelizmente não


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 15:00)

Em *Alcabideche* acumulou *1,3 mm*
No *Linhó*, penico da zona, acumulou *4,3 mm.*

Acumulado mensal Alcabideche: *64 mm*
Acumulado mensal Linhó: *121 mm*


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Jan 2016 às 15:34)

Boa tarde, por aqui também já choveu hoje até cerca das 13 horas aprox.
Seguimos com 13,5ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 15:55)

DaniFR disse:


> O problema é que a EDP quer armazenar o máximo de água possível para depois produzir energia nas horas de maior consumo. Deixam encher até quase ao limite e depois fazem estas descargas. A barragem da Aguieira já não compre o seu principal papel, que é prevenir cheias, o que lhes interessa é apenas a electricidade.
> Não é preciso ser engenheiro para perceber que deviam ter feito descargas graduais na semana passada para terem capacidade para tanta chuva que estava prevista há vários dias.
> Segundo as noticias, o Parque Verde foi projetado para um caudal de 750m3/s e na segunda-feira foi registado um caudal de mais de 1400m3/s.
> É verdade que o assoreamento do rio também acaba por agravar o problema. No Verão, há certas zonas no meio do rio em que a água dá pelos joelhos e o barco Basófias tem que andar aos ziguezagues para evitar os bancos de areia.



Precisamente. Isto mostra com o que podemos contar no futuro em termos de protecção dada pelas barragens aproveitadas hidroelectricamente, nas mãos da EDP e nas mãos em que a EDP está.



Tiagolco disse:


> A frente já enfraqueceu bastante comparado à algumas horas.



Por aqui, realmente, uns "espantosos" *1,0 mm *. Ainda fez algumas poças na rua... 

A temperatura mínima, que nem se pode chamar de mínima pois ocorreu por volta da meia-noite, foi *14,7ºC*. 

Subiu aos *16,6ºC* até chegar a superfície frontal, praticamente ignorou a sua passagem e depois de descer apenas 0,5ºC voltou aos 16,4ºC a uma hora típica de máxima diurna. Agora desce lentamente com o avançar da tarde: 16,1ºC.

A HR foi máxima ao passar a frente, *92%*, desceu para 82% nesta altura.

O céu pós-frontal ainda não abriu, manteve altostratus e estratocumulus com pequenas entradas de luz. Vislumbra-se umas frestas de azul longe a oeste. Alguma precipitação fraca estará a caír no oceano, à vista.

Às 12 horas a análise colocava a frente na região oeste e pelo traçado das isóbaras percebe-se que a continuação do deslocamento para sul vai ser lento e com provável dissipação na maior parte da sua extensão.
Nesta altura passou em Alcácer.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 16:32)

Algum sol por Cascais
15,5ºC


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Jan 2016 às 16:47)

Tirei agora duas fotos aqui da zona, lamento a qualidade não ser a melhor mas foram capturadas com o meu telemóvel que não é lá grande coisa
Por aqui estão 13,3º C


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 17:03)

Por volta das 16:30 o sol também reinava na vila de  *Mafra*
Foto tirada por um amigo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2016 às 17:10)

Por aqui voltam os chuviscos fracos...


----------



## Candy (14 Jan 2016 às 17:35)

Boa tarde,
Na última meia hora, o vento intensificou muito em Peniche. As rajadas de vento são agora bastante audíveis e prolongadas. 
E cada vez sopra mais forte!...


----------



## Candy (14 Jan 2016 às 18:36)

hmmmm... vento cada vez mais forte e com rajadas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jan 2016 às 18:54)

*Temperaturas mínimas:*

Dia 12: *7,5ºC*
Dia 13: *6,3ºC*
Dia 14:* 9,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 19:56)

Boas noites,

Sigo com *12,9ºC *e vento moderado.


----------



## Teles (14 Jan 2016 às 21:14)

Boas por aqui o dia começou com uma manhã bem chuvosa tendo acumulado o total de 13,7mm até ao momento , temperatura actual de 12,0ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 21:23)

Candy disse:


> hmmmm... vento cada vez mais forte e com rajadas.



Interessante, mas era esperado pois o anticiclone carrega sobre a península nesta altura e a frente ainda se arrasta pelo Alentejo, quase dissipada. No entanto é curioso que até às 20:00 a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro ainda não tivesse reagido, até acho estranho, estará outra vez danificada? Como é norte, aí deve sentir-se mais, ainda por cima com o largo desprovido de árvores.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 21:26)

Por aqui, *13,2ºC*, desceu mais depressa até pouco depois das 19h, mas desde então cai vagarosamente.

*77%* HR.
 A pressão recuperou, *1023,5 hPa* mas também parece estagnar.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 21:35)

*12,5ºC* minima do dia.

O Foreca/ECMWF mete para Sabado uma minima de 4ºC, acho demasiado baixo, o gfs aponta para o vento moderado, portanto esses 4ºC, são praticamente impossíveis.
Caso chegue aos ditos 4ºC, o que não acredito muito, talvez dê um salto ao congelador do concelho de Cascais, o Pisão.


----------



## Candy (14 Jan 2016 às 21:57)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante, mas era esperado pois o anticiclone carrega sobre a península nesta altura e a frente ainda se arrasta pelo Alentejo, quase dissipada. No entanto é curioso que até às 20:00 a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro ainda não tivesse reagido, até acho estranho, estará outra vez danificada? Como é norte, aí deve sentir-se mais, ainda por cima com o largo desprovido de árvores.


Exacto! No centro de Peniche sentiam-se muito mais as rajadas do que na costa! Não fui ao pé da EMA não sei como estará  Junto a minha casa há agora essa diferença com a falta das árvores. Aliás em vários locais do centro da cidade devido à falta de árvores. 
Entretanto antes da hora de jantar o vento enfraqueceu muito. Ainda se ouve uma ou outra rajada, mas nada como a meio da tarde.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2016 às 22:32)

Apesar da chuva torrencial, frente apenas acumula *1,5 mm *

Máxima: *15,6ºC* (antes da passagem da frente) 
Mínima: *11,6ºC* (às 20h30) 

Temperatura mantém-se constante nos 11-12ºC, vento a enfraquecer.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Jan 2016 às 22:36)

E para hoje estava prevista chuva fraca, mas até foi mais do que isso, e é isto que torna a metereologia fascinante, entre as 11:00h e as 12:00h ainda choveu bem, 
a mínima da noite passada ficou-se pelos 11,2º C
actualmente estão 11,6º C e 82% Hr.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 23:58)

Extremos térmicos: *12,3ºC* / *16,2ºC*
Acumulado: *1,3 mm
*
Temperatura actual:* 12,6ºC*

Amanhã por esta hora já estará algum frio.


----------



## Candy (15 Jan 2016 às 04:46)

Bem, por cá o vento sopra bem. Moderado, talvez para o forte, com rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2016 às 07:46)

Ventania louca por aqui. 
11,1 graus,  gélidos,  diga-se.


----------



## Geopower (15 Jan 2016 às 08:48)

bom dia! Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco. 12,2*C.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2016 às 09:50)

Sempre notável  a diferença da intensidade do vento de Cascais para Alcabideche.
Por Cascais vento fraco a moderado, enquanto Alcabideche segue com vento forte, como diz o StormRic, a_ fábrica do vento _acordou e bem.

Entretanto, por volta das 7:45, o céu estava bem fotogénico, algumas fotos:


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2016 às 10:57)

Por aqui ouvi o vento soprar de forma moderada durante a madrugada, e ainda continua embora com menos intensidade.
O dia de hoje acordou logo com sol, embora esteja um pouco frio devido ao vento.
mínima:9.5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2016 às 13:57)

Boas!
Grande dia para passear 
Sigo com 14,2°C e a mínima ficou nos 11,4°C. Parece que um braço do "Alex" anda a passear por Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Grande dia para passear
> Sigo com 14,2°C e a mínima ficou nos 11,4°C. Parece que um braço do "Alex" anda a passear por Lisboa.




também reparei nisso à pouco, bastava irmos fazer uma caminhada sobre esse "braço" do Alex e iamos lá ter


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

david 6 disse:


> também reparei nisso à pouco, bastava irmos fazer uma caminhada sobre esse "braço" do Alex e iamos lá ter


É muito interessante! É pena já estar a fugir.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2016 às 17:50)

Cascais segue nos 12ºC
Vento fraco a moderado.
______

Sempre atenta a protecção civil de Ourem.
A inversão da próxima madrugada vai ser forte.
Esta estrada é uma verdadeira pista de gelo.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2016 às 18:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, por volta das 7:45, o céu estava bem fotogénico, algumas fotos



Boas fotos, ainda bem que tiraste, hoje não vi nada... 

As nuvens altas estavam ligadas ao Alex.



jonas_87 disse:


> Sempre atenta a protecção civil de Ourem.
> As inversão da próxima madrugada vai ser forte.
> Esta estrada é uma verdadeira pista de gelo.



 , isso sim é prevenção!

Hoje a mínima por aqui ainda não se decidiu a baixar, *11,7ºC*, mas a próxima noite. como dizes, deve ser mais fresca, já se nota agora o arrefecimento assim que o sol se pôs.

Máxima *16,4ºC* (esta semana as máximas fizeram assinatura dos 16,..)

Finalmente mais seco: entre os 75%, herdados de ontem, meia-noite, e *51%* à hora da temperatura máxima, pelas 16h.

Vento fraco, do quadrante norte.
Cirrus em faixa que vinha de lá longe... dos Açores, e pequenos cumulus humilis, estratocumulus, para enfeitar o horizonte. Ao poente quase tudo tinha desaparecido, sobrou só um estreito cordão de cirrus ao longe, com que o sol brincou a saltar à corda.

Pressão subindo gradualmente, com oscilações, a chegar agora aos *1028,7 hPa* por onde já tinha passado de manhã.

Às 12h o anticiclone, robusto, abria alas para o Alex passar pelos Açores fazendo o mínimo de estragos, e caía sobre a península, com os restos de um sistema frontal a ficarem esmagados lá para a Andaluzia e Marrocos.






Com a circulação temporariamente instalada de nordeste ou mesmo Leste, não há razões para as temperaturas não descerem, finalmente. Veremos...


----------



## Thomar (15 Jan 2016 às 18:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cascais segue nos 12ºC
> Vento fraco a moderado.
> ______
> 
> ...


Visto que a estação http://www.meteotomar.info não debita dados já há 2 meses, o melhor para acompanhar as inversões térmicas dessa zona é seguir as estações amadoras no wunderground.
Concelho de Ourém, Seiça http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3 já em acentuada descida +7ºC neste momento, e no concelho de Tomar, Calvinos http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM11 regista neste momento +10,5ºC.
E claro, as estações do IPMA, Alvega e Tomar.
Já noutra região do país, estou curioso com a mínima de amanhã nas Penhas Douradas, visto que o IPMA prevê -6ºC para amanhã!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2016 às 19:13)

*12,7°C*. Vai descendo 0,1°C por cada 5 minutos, mais ou menos. Ou há uma descida brusca da temperatura na próxima madrugada ou então não vou registar uma mínima baixa, como espero.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

Thomar disse:


> Visto que a estação http://www.meteotomar.info não debita dados já há 2 meses, o melhor para acompanhar as inversões térmicas dessa zona é seguir as estações amadoras no wunderground.
> Concelho de Ourém, Seiça http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3 já em acentuada descida +7ºC neste momento, e no concelho de Tomar, Calvinos http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM11 regista neste momento +10,5ºC.
> E claro, as estações do IPMA, Alvega e Tomar.
> Já noutra região do país, estou curioso com a mínima de amanhã nas Penhas Douradas, visto que o IPMA prevê -6ºC para amanhã!



Sim, é uma pena a estação de Tomar estar off, em boa hora foi instalada a estação de Seiça, estação que regista temperaturas ainda mais baixas que a de Tomar, o que é brutal. Seiça segue nos *4,4ºC*. 



StormRic disse:


> , isso sim é prevenção!



Sem dúvida, é curioso acompanhar a pagina de facebook deles, são muito pro-activos, quem me dera estar tão bem servido, no nosso concelho é o que  se sabe, alias não se sabe nada lol.
_______________

Por aqui não ha grande arrefecimento devido ao suspeito do costume, vento moderado, até mesmo no Pisão não havia qualquer inversão.
Sigo com *11,0ºC*, a máxima subiu aos *14,6ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2016 às 20:06)

Boa noite,

9,6ºC de temperatura atual, em queda. Vamos ter umas noites geladas


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2016 às 20:08)

por volta à terrinha, pela Fajarda já vou com *8.3ºC*, siga a marinha


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2016 às 20:31)

Mais uma vez a estação da Amadora foi-se...

Mínima de *10,1ºC* agora
Máxima de *15,7ºC*

Acumulado dos chuviscos da madrugada de *0,5 mm *

Pressão nos *1030 hPa* agora, a máxima do ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2016 às 20:49)

Dentro de casa do proprietário da estação de Seiça, está bom, agora lá fora... 






Fonte: http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

________

*10,6ºC* estaveis fruto do vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2016 às 20:52)

*7.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2016 às 20:56)

*Escalos do Meio, Pedrogão Grande* segue com *1,1ºC* e *82 % HR*, vai geando. 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAL10


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2016 às 21:06)

Por aqui depois de um dia ameno, a noite segue já fresca.
T.actual: 10.6ºC


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jan 2016 às 21:34)

Boa noite

Dia de sol com uma máxima de *13,8ºC*.
A noite segue fria, com *4,6ºC*, actual mínima, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Em Almalaguês (21ºC) e na Caranguejeira (20ºC) é que se está bem.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jan 2016 às 21:46)

E a estação de Seiça já desapareceu do mapa. 
Não percebo estes critérios do wunderground quando retiram Seiça e deixam estações a registar 20ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2016 às 21:51)

DaniFR disse:


> E a estação de Seiça já desapareceu do mapa.
> Não percebo estes critérios do wunderground quando retiram Seiça e deixam estações a registar 20ºC.



Verdade, felizmente podemos seguir a estação por aqui http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
*1,6ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jan 2016 às 21:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, felizmente podemos seguir a estação por aqui http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
> *1,6ºC*


Ou o link directo do wunderground: http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3#history


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2016 às 22:09)

*6.7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2016 às 23:04)

*11,3°C*. A temperatura lá vai descendo, mas num ritmo algo lento...
5°C de mínima? Nem sei onde é que o ipma foi buscar isso. É melhor seguir-me pelo GFS.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jan 2016 às 23:09)

*3,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2016 às 23:11)

*5.9ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jan 2016 às 00:09)

*2,8ºC  *


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2016 às 00:17)

temperatura subiu para 6.3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jan 2016 às 00:26)

Por aqui a temperatura está num sobe e desce desde as 23h30, tanto já foi aos *7,5ºC* como subiu para os 8,3ºC.

Neste momento 7,6ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 00:27)

10,9°C. Desce muito lentamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2016 às 00:59)

Boas,

Por aqui sigo com *9,6ºC*, com vento fraco a moderado, o suficiente para estagnar o arrefecimento nocturno.
GFS, sempre o melhor na previsão de vento.

Seiça segue nos *-0,5ºC

Inversões na rede IPMA
23h

Alvega: 0,9ºC
Dunas de Mira: 1,3ºC
Coruche: 2,3ºC
Alcobaça: 3,0ºC
Valdonas, Tomar: 3,1ºC
Bencanta,Coimbra: 3,5ºC
*
No 2ºlocal de seguimento deve gear de certeza, amanhã tenho a confirmação, será o 7º dia, numero incrivelmente baixo comparado com os 2 invernos passados, como tenho descrito na assinatura.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 01:12)

Aquele momento em que Seiça e a Torre, na Serra da Estrela estão quase com os mesmos valores de temperatura  . O vento estraga mesmo tudo.
Seiça: *-0,6°C*
Torre, Serra da Estrela: *-0,8°C*


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2016 às 01:24)

agora sim já vai lançado a descer, *4.5ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 01:28)

*10,5°C*. Desceu 0,4°C em uma hora. Está complicado!


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Jan 2016 às 01:45)

Após uma sexta-feira amena pela zona de Benfica - CCColombo neste pela hora do almoço posso dizer que estava ameno demais, mas numa saída ao fim do dia já estava bem fresco, quando saí do trabalho pelas 20:10h estava no carro 12º C,
por aqui tenho para já 7,8º C e 67% Hr que tem estado a descer um pouco ao contrario da quase normal subida.


----------



## Mike26 (16 Jan 2016 às 01:48)

Nesta altura, a estação mais próxima regista *9,5ºC. *Vai descendo lentamente, tenho algumas dúvidas que atinja os 6ºC de temperatura mínima prevista mas acredito que chegue próximo desse valor.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2016 às 01:52)

david 6 disse:


> agora sim já vai lançado a descer, *4.5ºC*



Como sempre vou a correr atrás do prejuízo, *5.3ºC* na minha estação em Santo Estêvão.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2016 às 01:56)

MSantos disse:


> Como sempre vou a correr atrás do prejuízo, *5.3ºC* na minha estação em Santo Estêvão.



eheh aqui para estes lados é sempre mais fresquinho as noites , despeço me com *3.9ºC*
desceu 0.6ºC em 20min


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2016 às 02:06)

Por aqui, despeço-me com uns torridos *8,9ºC*.
O vento neste momento passou somente para fraco, menos mal, talvez ainda desça aos *6ºC*.
Em *Seiça* é que está bom. *-1,1ºC*


----------



## criz0r (16 Jan 2016 às 02:30)

Boas madrugadas, neste momento a temperatura vai descendo lentamente, sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e 8,5ºC. Estou curioso para saber se vai haver inversão aqui na Piedade algo que é muito comum neste micro-clima Almadense.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2016 às 08:22)

Boas,

T.minima: *6,1ºC*
T.actual: *6,4ºC

*
Notável a temperatura no Cabo Carvoeiro, às 7:00 seguia nos *7,8ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2016 às 09:46)

Por aqui mais um dia que acordou com sol, depois de uma madrugada bem gelada.
mínima: 4ºC


----------



## Geopower (16 Jan 2016 às 09:52)

bom dia, Condições actuais: 7,9ºC. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.
Minima de 7.1ºC. Primeira minima do ano abaixo de 10 ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2016 às 10:40)

Boas

Mínima de 4,3ºC junto ao solo

Agora muito sol e 10ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2016 às 12:36)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 2,6ºC. Esteve uma noite muito fria, com o vento a soprar por vezes moderado.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2016 às 12:48)

minima de *1.4ºC*
 sinceramente pensei que fosse mais baixa, talvez a brisa tenho condicionado a descida, actual de *12.3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2016 às 12:52)

Bom dia

Lindo dia! Finalmente a mínima portou-se de acordo com a estação e o mês:* 7,1ºC* às 8h acompanhada do máximo de HR, *72%*.
Desde aí, a primeira sobe e a segunda desce, regularmente: 11,2ºC e 66%. Mas o mínimo da HR, por enquanto, tinha ocorrido pouco depois da 1h, *62%*.

Vento Leste fraco a moderado, muitas velas no mar azul e calmo mas que mantém ondulação de fundo importante. Neblina fraca em todo o horizonte. Céu limpo só com cirrus muito longe a sul.

Pressão oscila um pouco acima dos 1030 hPa, já esteve *1032,1 hPa* às 10h, desceu para 1031,4 hPa agora.

Anticiclone bem ancorado no norte da península enquanto no Atlântico as depressões procuram para norte uma escapatória para leste junto à Groenlândia, ex-Alex inclusive segue em trajectória NNW.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 13:26)

Boas!
Sigo com 11,7°C e a mínima ficou nos 8°C certinhos. O GFS acertou em cheio!
Grande dia para passear! Céu limpo e vento muito fraco!


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2016 às 13:29)

Depois de uma noite de inverno devido a temperatura abaixo dos 5ºC, eis que a tarde é de Primavera com mais de 15ºC

Neste momento céu limpo e 15,0ºC com vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2016 às 14:27)

*13,5ºC*

Seco: *56%*

Pressão em descida: 1030,0 hPa


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2016 às 14:36)

13.9ºC 57% humidade


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jan 2016 às 14:58)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *1,9ºC*.
Estava à espera de uma mínima mais baixa, tendo em conta o arrefecimento rápido até à meia-noite, mas pelos vistos o vento estragou tudo.

Na EMA de Coimbra (Bencanta), a temperatura desceu até aos *2ºC* às 4h, depois começou a subir até atingir os *5,1ºC* às 7h, e mesmo assim ainda voltou a descer até aos *2,6ºC* às 9h.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2016 às 15:26)

*14,2ºC*

53%

1029,8 hPa

As frentes até fazem fila para entrar na Europa mas o anticiclone barra-lhes a passagem. Vai no entanto enfraquecer rapidamente de modo que amanhã a frente quente já estará aqui sobre a costa oeste a esta hora. Os cirrus precursores avistados no norizonte marítimo estendem-se agora de SSE e WNW e têm avançado. A chegada do sistema frontal também trará na sua retaguarda novo núcleo anticiclónico a baixa latitude entre os Açores e a península. Onde se colocará a corrente de oeste posterior, mais a norte ou mais a sul, dependerá aqui a região ser mais ou menos afectada pelas sucessivas superfícies frontais. Para já o GFS é optimista até dia 25, frentes a varrerem regularmente todo o território.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jan 2016 às 15:42)

Boas, noite bem fria aqui pla Figueira, acordei por volta das 8 da manhã cheio de frio, e essa sensação de desconforto fez com que eu inda demorasse uma boa meia hora a adormecer, sendo que voltei a acordar por volta das 10 e meia, já até com uma ligeira sensação de calor debaixo de todos os cobertores, e efetivamente a estação do IPMA confirma que a temperatura teve em descida até às 9 da manhã, quando atingiu 1,5ºC, mas às 10 da manhã já ias nos 5,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2016 às 16:11)

14,5ºC

1029,3 hPa

*49%* ! Já há muito tempo, meses, que a humidade não descia abaixo dos 50%


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2016 às 16:44)

Máxima de 15,2ºC...Hoje foi ver tudo a sair da toca para aproveitar o sol 

Agora estão 14,4ºC

A ver até onde desce a temperatura hoje por aqui, mas promete uma boa mínima! talvez na ordem dos 2/3ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2016 às 17:13)

Belo dia este.

Extremos térmicos: *6,1ºC* / *12,8ºC*
T.actual:* 11,8ºC
___*

Esta manhã nos cumes da serra.
Pedra Amarela






Peninha






Fiquei parvo com as dezenas e dezenas de árvores simplesmente partidas do poderoso vendaval de 17 de Outubro. A ultima vez que tinha visitado a Peninha foi em Setembro. Esta aqui, tive que tirar foto, incrivel a dimensão.






Nascente (finalmente reactivada) que corre paralela ao caminho que liga a barragem da mula à estrada da serra.






Condições atmosfericas até nem eram muito agrestes.
Vento moderado a forte e algum frio, mas era suportavel.
A temperatura rondava os 9ºC às 11h na pedra Amarela, por exemplo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2016 às 17:41)

Por aqui a manha foi muito fria apesar do sol, que fazia acompanhar de vento fraco, já ontem também foi assim.
A sensação de frio durante a manha é boa para as gripes.
Depois durante a tarde, o sol aquece mais porque o vento fraco "vai-se embora".


----------



## criz0r (16 Jan 2016 às 17:58)

Boa tarde, vamos entrando na noite de momento com Céu limpo, vento nulo e 11,5ºC a descer bem sem a ausência do vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jan 2016 às 18:00)

Boa tarde quase noite.

Por aqui a mínima cumpriu as minhas expectativas, a temperatura desceu até aos* 4,1ºC*.

Após um dia soalheiro bastante agradável, já vai arrefecendo bem, sigo com 11,6ºC.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Jan 2016 às 18:05)

Boa tarde, por aqui a noite passada a mínima foi de 3,5º C , hoje tivemos um dia de céu limpo e já está novamente a ficar mais fresco, a
temperatura actual é de 7,0º C


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2016 às 18:19)

já vai a descer, 9.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

Bom arrefecimento por aqui, registo já *8,4ºC*.
É uma pena a entrada de nuvens...
Julgo que o sitio exacto onde vivo sofre de uma "pequena inversão", pois existe um terreno próximo, alias um pinhal que no topo chega aos 125 metros, enquanto aqui, a nível do solo a cota é 113 metros, portanto é muito provável que este 12 metros e a  respectiva vegetação resulte numa  "pequena inversão".

Entretanto, houve formação de geada no 2º local de seguimento, mas foi geada fraca, sobe assim para 7 dias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2016 às 18:38)

A noite passada esteve muito frio por aqui. O vidro do meu carro até congelou, mas para meu espanto não caiu geada... muito estranho!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jan 2016 às 18:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A noite passada esteve muito frio por aqui. O vidro do meu carro até congelou, mas para meu espanto não caiu geada... muito estranho!



Uma correcção: a geada não cai. A geada é a humidade/orvalho que ao atingir temperaturas próximas dos 0ºC começa a congelar, ou seja, geada é orvalho congelado!

A razão de não ter ocorrido geada esta noite foi porque os valores de humidade estiveram relativamente baixos, o que impossibilitou a formação de orvalho e posteriormente de geada.

--

Sigo já abaixo dos 10ºC, 9,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

Belo dia de Sol. Máxima de *13ºC*.

De momento, sigo com *6,5ºC*.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2016 às 19:15)

Esqueci do factor nuvens que vão entrar de madrugada e fazer subir  a temperatura 

Sigo com 10,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

*Seiça *segue nos *1,6ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2016 às 19:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma correcção: a geada não cai. A geada é a humidade/orvalho que ao atingir temperaturas próximas dos 0ºC começa a congelar, ou seja, geada é orvalho congelado!
> 
> A razão de não ter ocorrido geada esta noite foi porque os valores de humidade estiveram relativamente baixos, o que impossibilitou a formação de orvalho e posteriormente de geada.
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado pela correcção e explicação!


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2016 às 19:39)

já vou com *6.7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 19:47)

A temperatura já vai nos *11,7°C*. Mais fresco que ontem à mesma hora.
Vamos lá ver se o vento não estraga tudo.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2016 às 19:55)

Sigo com 9,4ºC.

Offtopic: Possivelmente no jogo Estoril vs Benfica, aqui ao lado, alguns jogadores vão jogar de luvas, e os comentadores vão falar n vezes do frio.
O estádio encontra-se numa área de inversão. Possivelmente, está menos 2/3ºC que em Alcabideche.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2016 às 19:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> A temperatura já vai nos *11,7°C*. Mais fresco que ontem à mesma hora.
> Vamos lá ver se o vento não estraga tudo.



senão for o vento é a nebulosidade  que vai entrar

*6.2ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 19:58)

Desta vez está mais frio em Seiça que na Torre. 
Seiça: *0,9°C*
Torre, Serra da Estrela: *1,5°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2016 às 19:58)

Sim, se ontem não havia nuvens, havia vento.
Hoje, vento nulo ou fraco, mas temos nuvens a entrar ao inicio da madrugada.
Enfim, é assim mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 20:00)

david 6 disse:


> senão for o vento é a nebulosidade  que vai entrar
> 
> *6.2ºC*


Pois é. Lembrei-me à pouco. Há sempre algo a impedir a descida da temperatura.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 20:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, se ontem não havia nuvens, havia vento.
> Hoje, vento nulo ou fraco, mas temos nuvens a entrar ao inicio da madrugada.
> Enfim, é assim mesmo.


Este inverno nos poucos dias em que podemos ter algum frio há sempre alguma coisa que estraga tudo


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2016 às 20:02)

Bela descida!! pena não se ir manter até de manhã   

Sigo com 8,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2016 às 20:03)

8,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2016 às 20:13)

*5.6ºC*, vai lançado


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

Seiça,Ourem:* - 0,1ºC*
Escalos do Meio, Pedrogão Grande: *- 0,3ºC*

O despique do costume.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

8.6ºC, (junto á janela)


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2016 às 21:30)

7,2ºC em queda.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jan 2016 às 21:34)

*3,4ºC*, menos 1,2ºC do que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2016 às 21:42)

*4ºC*


----------



## Candy (16 Jan 2016 às 21:53)

Peniche 
Vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2016 às 22:04)

beber um café a Coruche
vou com *3.6ºC*, por este andar chego aos 0ºC antes da nebulosidade entrar


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 22:14)

*10,5°C*


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2016 às 22:47)

5,6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 22:50)

Por aqui a temperatura já aumenta. *10,8°C*. Já há nuvens no céu.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2016 às 23:01)

6,6ºC a subir...


----------



## Rachie (16 Jan 2016 às 23:18)

9.7 com 60% de humidade. A começar a subir.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 23:22)

E volta a descer bem! *10,3°C*. Parece que as nuvens, por agora, não são um problema.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 23:40)

*9,9°C *


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 23:59)

Está a descer tão rápido que mete impressão. *9,3°C*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2016 às 00:08)

Boa noite

Como o sistema frontal que se aproxima começa com uma frente quente é natural que apesar da nebulosidade alta e média que irá entrando, a temperatura ainda desça razoavelmente.

Exemplo disso são os *9,7ºC* que já estão aqui em Carcavelos, apenas a 2,6ºC da mínima passada.

HR 60%

A pressão que ia em boa descida, estagnou. O anticiclone está a dar luta e não recuou e enfraqueceu assim tanto; nem a frente avançou significativamente:







A chuva chegará amanhã ao litoral oeste depois das 16h e será fraca, alguns milímetros apenas.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2016 às 00:13)

5,1ºC em queda


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 00:17)

É interessante que mesmo com o vento fraco a moderado, a temperatura ainda desce! *9,0°C*


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Jan 2016 às 00:18)

Dia de ontem ( Sábado ) caracterizado já por algum frio, mas com céu limpo, a mínima por aqui chegou aos 5,2º C, isto sim, só a título de exemplo, ás 9:20 h ainda tinha 7,5º C normalmente costumo ter entre os 10º e os 13º, as 17:53 h tinha 10,3º ,
como hoje há previsão de chuva mesmo sendo fraca para o fim da tarde, resolvi fazer a caminhada ontem até a Expo, e finalmente senti frio a sério para a região e com algum vento,

umas imagens da zona, onde o rio mesmo na parte interior dos passeios por cima da agua estava agitado devido ao vento,












um prenúncio do dia de hoje, mais logo ? ,






actualmente estão 7,6º C e 60% Hr.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2016 às 00:18)

*2,6ºC*, a descer lentamente.
Está a começar a aparecer a nebulosidade.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2016 às 00:39)

4,1°C notável para esta hora


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 00:46)

*8,8°C. *É a primeira vez que vejo esta temperatura enquanto estou acordado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2016 às 00:54)

Mínima de dia 15 ficou nos *8,8ºC* pelo último minuto do dia.

Dia de ontem marcado pela mínima de *5,9ºC *(A mais baixa do ano)
Máxima de *14,4ºC*
1032 hPa atingidos, Janeiro sempre a registar bons valores de pressão 
Vento fraco ou nulo

Temperatura neste momento nos *7,4ºC*

Bastantes chuviscos e chuva fraca para esta semana, bom para conseguir atingir a média.


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2016 às 00:59)

Boas noites, a temperatura tem estado estagnada há já 1 hora nos 8,5ºC provavelmente devido há brisa fresca que se faz sentir, mas agora iniciou novamente a descida e estou com 8,3ºC. Céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2016 às 00:59)

já tive *2.4ºC*, neste momento já subiu estou com *3.5ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jan 2016 às 00:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> *8,8°C. *É a primeira vez que vejo esta temperatura enquanto estou acordado.


Não é por nada, mas já cheguei a ter temperaturas mais baixas (6/7ºC) dentro de casa ao acordar, e nem moro exatamente num pólo de frio, tenho é um horrível isolamento...
Entretanto frio intenso por aqui, a estação do IPMA ia com 1,8ºC às 23h, quase a bater a mínima do dia, entretanto até é capaz de já ter subido devido à entrada de nuvens, mas a humidade compensa pra sensação de frio


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2016 às 01:01)

Às 00:00 a temperatura estava nos 5.8ºC, desceu aos 5.5ºC, já subiu aos 6.9ºC e agora está nos 5.9ºC.


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2016 às 01:03)

8,0ºC e vai em queda livre  .


----------



## Rachie (17 Jan 2016 às 01:13)

9.1, voltou a descer mas lentamente. baixou menos de 1 grau em duas horas.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 01:13)

N_Fig disse:


> Não é por nada, mas já cheguei a ter temperaturas mais baixas (6/7ºC) dentro de casa ao acordar, e nem moro exatamente num pólo de frio, tenho é um horrível isolamento...
> Entretanto frio intenso por aqui, a estação do IPMA ia com 1,8ºC às 23h, quase a bater a mínima do dia, entretanto até é capaz de já ter subido devido à entrada de nuvens, mas a humidade compensa pra sensação de frio


Por aqui é raro descer para baixo dos 8°C porque tenho prédios à frente ou então é a serra que me bloqueia tudo. Porém até é bom pois no verão não faz tanto calor.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2016 às 01:15)

aqui estagnou nos *3.5ºC*


----------



## Mike26 (17 Jan 2016 às 02:08)

*8,3ºC *nesta altura segundo a estação mais próxima 

http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.12.08532?sp=IPORTUGA7&MR=1


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2016 às 02:10)

subiu ainda mais para os *4.3ºC* e estagnou de novo a minima vai ser os 2.4ºC


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2016 às 03:28)

Muito lentamente mas ela continua a descer, vamos ver se consigo bater a mínima de ontem, 7,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2016 às 08:07)

Bom dia

*Fenomenal nascer do sol!* Inversão à vista sobre o oceano.

A mínima aqui foi *7,5ºC*, apenas mais 0,4ºC do que ontem apesar do céu encoberto por cirrostratus espessos, altostratus com virga.

Vento Leste mantém-se. Está pouco húmido, *64% *que oscilou pouco durante a noite.

A pressão também anda estranhamente aos altos e baixos, *1028,0 hPa* agora.

















Mar ainda com ondulação de fundo. E nesta imagem pode-se observar o efeito da inversão que produz uma lente atmosférica visível na base da ponta do Cabo Espichel:


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2016 às 09:58)

Por aqui este dia gélido acordou nublado.
mínima: 4.4ºC
actual: 6.5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2016 às 10:26)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 2,9ºC. Mais uma noite fria, hoje com um dia frio pela frente. Céu muito nublado e apenas 5,7ºC.


----------



## Geopower (17 Jan 2016 às 11:46)

bom dia. Minima de 8.1 ºC.
Condições actuais: Céu muito nublado. 9.4ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2016 às 11:50)

Mínima de 3.1ºC por aqui...não é fácil haver dias muito mais frios que isto por estas bandas 

Agora estão 9,6ºC e vento nulo

Céu nublado com o sol a querer espreitar, não acredito muito que chova hoje algo que se veja


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2016 às 12:10)

Bom dia

Por aqui, mínima de *1,9ºC* . Como era de esperar não desceu muito mais devido à nebulosidade.
De momento,* 9,8ºC*, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Rachie (17 Jan 2016 às 12:18)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> *Fenomenal nascer do sol!* Inversão à vista sobre o oceano.
> 
> ...


Fotos fantásticas! 
Adoro a cor laranja no céu e conseguiste captar na perfeição,  como sempre


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2016 às 13:20)

A chuva já está a entrar na zona de Leiria... bem visível no radar.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2016 às 13:34)

a minima acabou por ser os *2.4ºC*, por agora vou com 12ºC


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2016 às 13:53)

Boa tarde, neste momento com Céu muito nublado maioritariamente por um mix de Estrato-cúmulos/fractus, vento fraco e temperatura nos 12,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2016 às 14:20)

Boas,

A chuviscar com 9,7 graus.


Impressionante o arrefecimento,  dado que a máxima foi de 13,8 graus.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

Boa tarde,

Céu muito interessante por aqui, estando negro para Oeste.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Jan 2016 às 14:35)

Boa tarde!
Tem chovido fraco desde as 13h com pingas grossas, já houve uma pausa e ha cerca de meia hora voltou a chuva que agora é mais moderada! 
Muito frio na rua, a temperatura ainda não ultrapassou os *9,5 graus *


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 14:44)

Boas!
Sigo com 13°C e a mínima ficou nos 7,5°C. Pensava que ia descer mais. 
É pena o eco do radar não corresponder ao que cai, de chuva. A humidade baixa deve impedir com que ela chegue cá a baixo. Deve ser, maior parte, virga. Aquele eco amarelo só deve corresponder a chuva fraca/moderada.


----------



## cactus (17 Jan 2016 às 14:49)

Só para acrescentar que hoje de manhã quando saí por volta das 8H30 estavam cerca de 4 ou 5ºC com surpreendentes  chuviscos que não estavam nas previsões.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2016 às 14:58)

máxima deve ter sido os 12.1ºC, a temperatura tem descido lentamente com 11.2ºC e céu esquesito


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2016 às 15:06)

Começou aqui a chover moderado...


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2016 às 15:11)

Aqui estão 11,6ºC, já pingou mas nem molhou a estrada, o radar promete mas vamos ver...


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Jan 2016 às 15:12)

Boa tarde, já chove na Moita, céu muito carregado e a julgar pelas imagens de radar, muita chuva está a caminho...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 15:17)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Boa tarde, já chove na Moita, céu muito carregado e a julgar pelas imagens de radar, muita chuva está a caminho...


Maior parte é virga! Tinha eco verde claro em cima de mim e só chuviscava. Não esperem chuva forte.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2016 às 15:20)

vai pingando, temperatura continua a descer 10.9ºC


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Jan 2016 às 15:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Maior parte é virga! Tinha eco verde claro em cima de mim e só chuviscava. Não esperem chuva forte.


Parece bem que sim, estes ecos amarelos estão sobre esta zona e continua a chover fraco...


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2016 às 15:22)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado com 9,8ºC. Temperatura em queda.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2016 às 15:23)

Tá a passar esse amarelo do radar e apenas tão a cair uns pingos com sorte acumula 0,2mm 

11,5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Parece bem que sim, estes ecos amarelos estão sobre esta zona e continua a chover fraco...


O eco é amarelo nesta estação e nem uma gota cai! A Serra da Arrábida é que deve apanhar alguma chuva mais moderada.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISESIMBR2


----------



## ZéCa (17 Jan 2016 às 15:29)

Por aqui dos dias mais frios deste inverno que se tem pautado por temperaturas amenas. Neste momento 8,3Cº  com chuva fraca o que não é muito normal, ou seja, chuva e frio ao mesmo tempo e ainda para mais a esta hora 15:30h.
Boa tarde!


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 15:30)

Que desperdício de chuva! Daria uns belos acumulados se não fosse a humidade baixa. Penso que a elevada altitude da base das nuvens também devem influenciar esta "não chegada" de chuva ao solo.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2016 às 15:32)

Aumentou passou de uns pingos a chuva fraca 

Já acumulou 0,2mm 

11,3ºC


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2016 às 15:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que desperdício de chuva! Daria uns belos acumulados se não fosse a humidade baixa. Penso que a elevada altitude da base das nuvens também devem influenciar esta "não chegada" de chuva ao solo.


Quando podemos ter algum frio as nuvens ou o vento estragam tudo, agora com a chuva é a falta de humidade...enfim


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2016 às 15:34)

O dia de hoje é mesmo de bater o dente, a máxima ficou pelos 12.9ºC
actual: 12.5ºC
Estava agora mesmo a começara cair uns pingos.
Bem lá vou ter de acender a lareira mais cedo, a casa desde de manhã que está gelada.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 15:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Quando podemos ter algum frio as nuvens ou o vento estragam tudo, agora com a chuva é a falta de humidade...enfim


Pois...mas isto já estava mais ou menos previsto! Só as serras é que apanharão algo.


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Jan 2016 às 15:36)

miguel disse:


> Aumentou passou de uns pingos a chuva fraca
> 
> Já acumulou 0,2mm
> 
> 11,3ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 15:39)

Apesar de não ter chovido, com a passagem das "células de virga", a temperatura desceu bem! Já vai nos *10,0°C *


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2016 às 15:41)

por aqui também passou de pingos a chuva fraca, temperatura vai descendo 10.5ºC, apenas 72% humidade

a casa está um gelo, já estou a fazer lume a esta hora, com a minima de 2.4ºC e a máxima de 12.1ºC e sempre com o céu encoberto e 10.5ºC agora, a casa não chegou a aquecer nada


----------



## Prates (17 Jan 2016 às 15:41)

Boa tarde, aqui pela Póvoa de santa iria a temperatura segue pelos 8 graus e vai pingando o suficiente para molhar bem o chão. No entanto a caminho de Odivelas apanhei sítios com o carro a marcar 7 graus e a chover de forma mais moderada.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2016 às 15:42)

0,4mm e temperatura a descer 9,9ºC com 70%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

Extremos térmicos:* 6,9ºC* / *13,8ºC*
Agora: *10,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2016 às 16:17)

Já passou a chuva, só rendeu 0,4mm...

Agora 10,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2016 às 16:22)

Ora aqui vai mais uma reportagem.
As condições atmosféricas de hoje digamos que foram puxadas, frio intenso, pela primeira vez usei luvas na volta, claro que as tirei mais tarde.
Extremos térmicos da volta : *7,7ºC * ( Cabeço de Janes, Alcabideche ( cota 165 mts) / *12,5ºC* ( Alcabideche cota 120 mts)  (Ou seja, estava bastante frio junto ao mar)

Estrada do Cabo da Roca, cota 210 mts







Fui espreitar uma importante linha de água da rede hidrográfica da serra, rio Touro:
Acho que corria pouco, @StormRic concordas?






Já no litoral sintrense, perto das Azenhas do Mar, céu cinzento "metalizado" mais para interior.






Continuando para norte, Praia de Magoito.






Vale da ribeira que desagua na praia de Magoito.
Apesar de ser um vale de pequenas dimensões, as encostas apresentam declives impressionantes, grandes inversões mais para o interior certamente.






Perspectiva contraria da Praia de Magoito e Praia da Aguda e respectiva linha de costa, quanto a mim, umas das zonas mais bonitas do litoral sintrense.






Para finalizar, já mais perto de casa, vista de Chão de Meninos, Sintra ( cota 275 metros) para os concelhos de Mafra e Loures.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 16:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ora aqui vai mais uma reportagem.
> As condições atmosféricas de hoje digamos que foram puxadas, frio intenso, pela primeira vez usei luvas na volta, claro que as tirei mais tarde.
> Extremos térmicos da volta : *7,7ºC * ( Cabeço de Janes, Alcabideche ( cota 165 mts) / *12,5ºC* ( Alcabideche cota 120 mts)
> 
> ...


Fotos magníficas!!


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2016 às 16:34)

Boa tarde

Sabíamos que ia chover pouco mas isto é ridículo:

0,8 mm

Até às 15:00 as IPMA também só tinham décimas aqui pela região. No litoral norte choveu mais, claro.





A temperatura não conseguiu subir devido ao manto nebuloso, máxima ficou nos 12,3ºC por volta das13h30.
77% às 16h, a maior parte da precipitação ter-se-á evaporado antes de chegar ao solo.

A análise das 12h é intrigante, assim como a imagem de satélite, pois parece que nenhuma frente terá passado ainda completamente.










Nesta altura etá assim:





Em princípio ainda falta a frente fria.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2016 às 16:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ora aqui vai mais uma reportagem.



 excelentes fotos e volta de reportagem!

Das 15:00 às 16:00 mais uns acumulados fracos:





Temperatura, humidade e pressão estagnados há uma hora:

*10,4ºC
75%
1025,3 hPa*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2016 às 17:41)

10,3ºC
76%
1025,6 hPa

Belo céu agora ao poente!


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 17:48)

Que pôr do sol tão lindo! Não percam!
*10,2°C*


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2016 às 17:48)

9,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2016 às 17:49)

StormRic disse:


> 10,3ºC
> 76%
> 1025,6 hPa
> 
> Belo céu agora ao poente!



Por aqui está espectacular a Oeste/Noroeste


----------



## Candy (17 Jan 2016 às 17:51)

Céu de frio, por cá. Para nós está muito frio. Estamos habituados a temperaturas amenas por cá, mas desde ontem que se sente um ar de gelo. Valha-nos não haver o habitual vento de Peniche.

N/NE







Sul


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2016 às 17:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> 9,4ºC





jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui está espectacular a Oeste/Noroeste





Candy disse:


> Céu de frio, por cá.



 _altostratus undulatus_, quase_ asperatus_!


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 18:02)

Um dos poentes mais bonitos que já vi!




Entretanto estão *10,0°C*.* *


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2016 às 18:12)

Entretanto, em Belem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2016 às 18:24)

Céu(s) de hoje:


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 19:27)

Temperatura a subir. *10,4°C*
A partir de amanhã vamos voltar a ter temperaturas a cima da média.


----------



## Rachie (17 Jan 2016 às 20:59)

Tentativa do sol espreitar por entre as nuvens hoje (vista da ponte Vasco da Gama)


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2016 às 21:01)

Boa noite, hoje de tarde chuviscou ainda um pouco, deu para criar algumas poças . De resto a temperatura desceu bastante durante a tarde e agora mantém-se estagnada nos 9,4ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2016 às 21:24)

Boa noite, sigo com 9.8ºC.
Os pingos de chuva que caíram esta tarde não deram para molhar o chão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2016 às 21:31)

Por aqui a mínima não foi abaixo dos *4,3ºC* devido à entrada de nebulosidade durante a noite.

Noite inglória para as duas estações de referência em noites de inversão.


Escalos do meio, Pedrógão Grande - mínima de -1,7ºC às 00h05:






Seiça, Ourém - mínima de -1,6ºC às 01h38:


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2016 às 21:43)

Viva

Mínima 3,1ºC e máxima 13,3ºC

Rajada máxima 2km/h 

Precipitação total 0,4mm

Agora estão 8,8ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2016 às 22:20)

A temperatura não quer mesmo descer dos 10°C! Já esteve nos 10,2°C, nos 10,0°C e agora voltou aos *10,4°C*. Até cansa! 
HR: *75%*, aumentou bem quando o sol se pôs.


----------



## Garcia (17 Jan 2016 às 22:31)

Boas..
bom, já vi que não fui só eu a registar o céu de hoje.. 
também esperei pelo poente na expectativa de ver as ondas no céu a ganhar outras cores, mas por aqui acabou por não acontecer.. 
de qualquer forma deixo-vos os meus registos.. fiz alguma edição de imagem para conseguir transmitir melhor a vista..




wave cluds... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




wave cluds... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




wave cluds... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




wave cluds... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




wave cluds... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




wave cluds... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

vista S/W



wave cluds... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

vista S



wave cluds... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2016 às 23:54)

Mínima de *6,2ºC* (o vento não deixou baixar mais)
Máxima de *11,4ºC* 

Temperatura a subir neste momento

Acumulado de* 0,8 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2016 às 00:00)

*10,9°C*. Agora é sempre a subir! Penso que iremos ficar sem noites frias durante algum tempo.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2016 às 02:32)

A mínima de hoje foi... ontem! Às 23h tinha descido aos *9,8ºC*. Desde então sobe regularmente com a aproximação de um ramo frio de superfície frontal que não chega até ao sul do território.

*11,0ºC* nesta altura, *86%* também a subir; *1023,9 hPa* a descer lentamente.

Faltou referir que durante todo o dia de ontem o vento esteve de Leste, mesmo com a passagem regular de toda a nebulosidade vinda de oeste.

Vento nulo ou fraco de oeste agora.


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Jan 2016 às 02:33)

Mais uma voltinha pela região Sintrense, foi daqueles dias em que não ia dar nada por ele, mas eis que o céu nos brinda com este magnífico cenário, por isto valeu a pena ter saído de casa,
mas ainda choveu um nadinha moderada aqui por casa no inicio da tarde,
tralha arrumada, hora de rumar a serra de Sintra, temperatura no carro nos 10º C, nas serra a chegar aos 9º C

da Pedra Amarela ( posto de vigia ),






da Peninha, onde registei uns "ciclónicos" 23,4 km/h , mas uma temperatura de 9,8º C e imagens fenomenais,
de realçar a excelente visibilidade,























praia do Guincho,












um pouco depois do cabo Raso em direcção a Cascais, onde registei apenas 12,1 km/h, a nebulosidade a dar lugar ao céu limpo,






perto da praia da Aguda,






na Pirolita apenas registei 18,5 km/h, temperatura ainda nos 10º C

no cabo da Roca 31,3 km/h, a partir daqui a temperatura ainda chegou aos 14º C, mas a caminho de casa desceu para os 10º C,


a mínima que registei na passada noite foi de 5,9º C, as 15:00 h tinha 8,9º C foi quando chovia e a temperatura estava a baixar, pelas 23:47 h tinha 8,9º C ( não é engano ) e 86% Hr,

actualmente estão 10,6º C e  88% Hr.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2016 às 12:40)

Boas

Mínima bem mais alta hoje 7,4ºC

Agora também mais quente que ontem 16,2ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2016 às 13:00)

Por aqui o dia acordou com sol, mas pouco depois veio as nuvens e ficou logo o céu nublado.
Vejo algumas nuvens, mais escuras, que parece que vão deitar alguma chuva.
Sigo com vento fraco e 15.1ºC
mínima: 6.5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2016 às 13:43)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,7°C* e a mínima ficou nos 9,7°C.
É doloroso estar este tempo espetacular e ter que estudar a tarde toda.


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2016 às 13:51)

Chuva miúda agora em Peniche.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2016 às 14:32)

Dia morno, estão 17,1ºC e já foi aos 17,9ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2016 às 20:10)

A estação só acumulou de manhã *0,5 mm*
Chuviscos às 19h que nem a estação nem o radar evidenciaram...

Mínima: *9,1ºC*
Máxima: *17,1ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2016 às 20:44)

Boa noite!
Sigo com *13,1°C* e a máxima ficou nos *16,6°C *. O céu está muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2016 às 20:54)

Máxima Primaveril de 17,9ºC

Agora estão 11,0ºC


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2016 às 00:13)

Boa noite, por aqui depois de um dia solarengo alternando com algumas nuvens, a noite segue com Céu muito nublado, vento nulo e 12,6ºC.


----------



## Mike26 (19 Jan 2016 às 01:42)

Quem diria que estamos em meados de Janeiro, a temperatura a esta hora é de *12,5ºC. *
Vento nulo, *70%* de HR.


----------



## bpereira (19 Jan 2016 às 07:59)

Bom dia. 
8,3º


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 10:02)

Boas,

Cascais segue nos 13ºC.

O ECMWF mete precipitação moderada lá para às 18/19horas, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 11:38)

15ºC, vento practicamente nulo.

Offtopic: Janeiro de 2015, na zona oeste, bons tempos.
Espero bem que  Fevereiro traga mínimas frias.
No ano passado, por esta altura, o número de geadas, já ia nos 30/33 dias ...neste momento segue com  apenas...7( das quais 5 fracas , 1 moderado e 1 forte), bem elucidativo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 11:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> 15ºC, vento practicamente nulo.
> 
> Offtopic: Janeiro de 2015, na zona oeste, bons tempos.
> Espero bem que  Fevereiro traga mínimas frias.
> No ano passado, por esta altura, o número de geadas, já ia nos 30/33 dias ...neste momento segue com  apenas...7, bem elucidativo.


Bom dia! 7 geadas até agora? Eu só tive 2 em Dezembro...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 11:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! 7 geadas até agora? Eu só tive 2 em Dezembro...



Sim no 2ºlocal de seguimento, é um vale bastante frio, mas no geral foram geadas fracas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 11:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim no 2ºlocal de seguimento, é um vale bastante frio, mas no geral foram geadas fracas.


Eu para meu espanto só tive 2, e a primeira foi mesmo forte... queimou-me muitas plantas. Mas aqui na Serra de Aire costuma gear bastante!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 11:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu para meu espanto só tive 2, e a primeira foi mesmo forte... queimou-me muitas plantas. Mas aqui na Serra de Aire costuma gear bastante!



Tens o exemplo de Seiça, Ourem que deve ir à vontade com 25 dias de geada, mas trata-se de um local peculiar, muito muito frio.
Um dia destes tenho que fazer uma estimativa, contando o numero de minimas <= 2,5ºC , por exemplo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 12:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens o exemplo de Seiça, Ourem que deve ir à vontade com 25 dias de geada, mas trata-se de um local peculiar, muito muito frio.
> Um dia destes tenho que fazer uma estimativa, contando o numero de minimas <= 2,5ºC , por exemplo.


Sim mas eu tenho noção que a minha localização expecifica tem menos frio e mais humidade... ainda bem porque se não era impossível ter as arvores tropicais que tenho... estou sempre a rezar para não vir frio!


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2016 às 12:08)

Boas

Mínima de 10,1ºC

Agora céu nublado mas com o sol a espreitar, 14,4ºC, 84%Hr e vento nulo

Logo o que vai chover nem dá para me lavar o carro, trovoadas talvez mas acho difícil.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 12:24)

Começou agora a chuviscar aqui...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2016 às 13:01)

Por aqui já chuviscou praticamente toda a manha até agora ás 12:30, embora seja uns leves borrifos.
mínima:8.3ºC
actual: 12.9ºC
Sente-se algum frio, ainda tenho as mãos geladas desde manhã cedo.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2016 às 13:14)

Aqui muito sol e tempo ameno, estão agora 15,8ºC, 79%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## mhenriques (19 Jan 2016 às 13:36)

Boas,
Caldas com 13,9ºC e 89% Hr,
Movimento acelerado das nuvens altas O » E, mas vento fraco junto ao solo


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 14:19)

Primeiras bandas de chuva forte a aproximarem-se da costa no Litoral Centro... http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2016 às 14:36)

Vamos lá ver se não vou passar por entre os pingos da chuva. às vezes chega aqui e parece que as nuvens abrem. Que o céu já está com cara de chuva, está


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 15:03)

Candy disse:


> Vamos lá ver se não vou passar por entre os pingos da chuva. às vezes chega aqui e parece que as nuvens abrem. Que o céu já está com cara de chuva, está


Está quase a começar aí...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2016 às 15:35)

Boas!
Sigo com *16,8°C.*
O céu está parcialmente nublado por cumulus e nimbostratus.
Panorama atual para sul, alguma virga vai caindo:


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2016 às 16:29)

Garcia disse:


> deixo-vos os meus registos





Vitor TT disse:


> eis que o céu nos brinda com este magnífico cenário



 que céus e fotos fenomenais!! 

Ponham essas fotos à parte, num tópico de altostratus undulatus ou assim.
Agora percebo que estava de costas voltadas para onde o céu era mais espectacular. Ainda vi algumas nuvens e formações notáveis, mas isto é incrível!

Parabéns pelos registos e pelas vossas preciosas "saídas de campo"!

Vitor, as nocturnas e os horizontes da Peninha estão excelentes também. Um daqueles dias em que a visibilidade é espantosa apesar do céu encoberto e até de haver neblina.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2016 às 16:36)

Por cá ainda estamos "às secas". Tal como imaginei, temos passado entre os pingos da chuva. Por enquanto!...  
Agora já está o céu bem negro a Oeste e Sudoeste. A esta acho que não escapamos!


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2016 às 16:42)

por Lisboa o céu já está encoberto, está a ficar com cara de chuva


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 16:50)

Candy disse:


> Por cá ainda estamos "às secas". Tal como imaginei, temos passado entre os pingos da chuva. Por enquanto!...
> Agora já está o céu bem negro a Oeste e Sudoeste. A esta acho que não escapamos!


Será chuva, será virga? Chuva não é certamente... e a virga não bate assim... LOL


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2016 às 16:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está quase a começar aí...


Nops... Até agora ainda não pingou no centro de Peniche.  
Deve vir agora, daqui a pouco!


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2016 às 16:55)

Boa tarde

Alguém reparou na chuva imprevista que caíu durante a noite? Fiquei espantado quando comecei a ouvi-la correr nos algerozes, não estava
à espera, a previsão oficial só dava chuva para todo o território a partir da tarde.

Pois aqui acumulou *1,5 mm*, poças por todo o lado, mais do que em tantos dias que choveu bem em todo o lado menos aqui.
Isto faz-me suspeitar que o padrão de localização se alterou, porque até agora o mês de Janeiro tem sido confrangedoramente seco nesta pequena faixa litoral à volta da boca do Tejo.

*Ontem *o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, agradavelmente soalheiro, apenas com alguns cumulus humilis ou mediocris a desenvolverem-se e a dissiparem-se. Aumento da nebulosidade para o fim da tarde.
Extremos: *10,2ºC / 16,5ºC ; 93% / 60%. *Vento de oeste fraco a moderado. Rodou para sudoeste.
Pressão entre os 1022 e 1025 hPa.

Hoje, mínima quase cancelada pela nebulosidade e chuva, *11,9ºC*.
Abertas de sol forte durante a tarde levaram a máxima ao mesmo valor de ontem, *16,5ºC*.

A muita nebulosidade espalhada e desligada incluía nuvens de todos os tipos com predominância dos cumulus humilis.

Agora, em menos de uma hora, o céu ficou encoberto com a aproximação da superfície frontal quente, altostratus espessos. Vento de sul moderado a intensificar-se. Há alguns pingos de chuvisco perdidos no vento.






16h13 WSW





16h13 Sul





16h14 SW


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 16:56)

Vai chovendo por Cascais. 
O vento sopra moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2016 às 17:02)

Por aqui já chove fraco.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2016 às 17:06)

Chegou a chuva, mas é só fraca. Mais para sul, península de Setúbal e para lá do Cabo, adiantou-se e parece mais intensa, pelo radar e também à vista daqui.


----------



## Geopower (19 Jan 2016 às 17:08)

começa a chover por Telheiras. 15,7*C. Vento fraco


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2016 às 17:08)

Já chove na Venda do Pinheiro.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2016 às 17:13)

Em Peniche também já chove!  e o vento aumentou.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2016 às 17:16)

*15,2ºC
78%
1016,5 hPa*

Ainda não há acumulado desta chuva fraca. Mantém-se os 1,5 mm da noite passada.


----------



## Mike26 (19 Jan 2016 às 17:16)

Por aqui já caiu um aguaceiro fraco há instantes mas que molhou bem o chão.
*14,8ºC *nesta altura.


----------



## Portugal Storms (19 Jan 2016 às 17:20)

Pelas imagens de radar devia estar a descarregar bem por esta zona (Palmela) mas nem uma pinga...Virga?


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2016 às 17:22)

É uma pena que o eco que está no radar seja só virga.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2016 às 17:28)

bela frente esta...a ver se me deixa 1mm

Máxima 16,5ºC

Agora estão 15,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2016 às 17:48)

´por Lisboa está num pinga pinga, já molhou o chão mas não passa disso...


----------



## Garcia (19 Jan 2016 às 18:01)

david 6 disse:


> ´por Lisboa está num pinga pinga, já molhou o chão mas não passa disso...



O mesmo por aqui...

(arredores Lourinhã)


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2016 às 18:01)

*0,3 mm*  (1,8 mm do dia)

Vento moderado de sul, algumas rajadas. Começa a ouvir-se bem o mar.

*1015,5 hPa* a descer.

*14,7ºC* quase estável.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2016 às 18:20)

Chuva fraca desde as 17h

Já acumula *0,5 mm 
*
Mínima: *11,3ºC*
Máxima: *15,5ºC *

Temperatura a estabilizar


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2016 às 18:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já acumula *0,5 mm *



Ena, *0,8 mm* aqui! 

HR *86%* a subir bem.


----------



## AndréGM22 (19 Jan 2016 às 18:30)

Quem olhar só para o radar até pensa que está a chover bem ahah


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 18:34)

Aqui já chove...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 18:51)

*1,5 mm
13,1ºC*


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2016 às 18:52)

Por aqui, desde o meu último post a referir que tinha começado a chover, ainda não parou. E desde as 18h15 que começou a chover com intensidade. Há coisa de 15 minutos apanhei uma molha valente! Agora alivio um pouco mas continua a chover moderadamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2016 às 18:53)

Os aguaceiros acabaram de chegar agora mesmo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 19:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui já chove...


Chove bem e persistente...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 19:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove bem e persistente...


Passou a chuva forte! Chove mesmo bem...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 19:18)

O acumulado subiu para *2 mm* ( Não houve precipitação de madrugada).


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2016 às 19:30)

Até às 18:00 só litoral centro e oeste do sul foram privilegiados por esta abundância 







Vento de sul com rajadas fortes agora.

14,6ºC estabilizou
90% subiu
1014,8 hPa mantém-se baixa

1,3mm agora, + 1,5mm da noite = 2,8 mm

Dois filmes do dia com espectaculares efeitos de turbulência das nuvens.
Amanhecer e manhã:



Tarde e início da chuva:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 19:35)

Chove bem. 
*3 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2016 às 19:37)

StormRic disse:


> Até às 18:00 só litoral centro e oeste do sul foram privilegiados por esta abundância
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desculpem o off-topic: Usas a GoPro Studio para fazer os time lapses?
-------------------
Entretanto, sigo com *14,0°C* e continua a chover fraco a moderado, mas persistente.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2016 às 19:38)

Nos últimos minutos tem estado a chover bem em Odivelas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 19:39)

Aqui na zona, a estação dos bombeiros de Cascais ( Instalada na Pampilheira) lidera com *5,8 mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2016 às 19:44)

A chuva bem caída continua.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2016 às 19:46)

Garcia disse:


> Boas..
> bom, já vi que não fui só eu a registar o céu de hoje..
> também esperei pelo poente na expectativa de ver as ondas no céu a ganhar outras cores, mas por aqui acabou por não acontecer..
> de qualquer forma deixo-vos os meus registos.. fiz alguma edição de imagem para conseguir transmitir melhor a vista..





Vitor TT disse:


> Mais uma voltinha pela região Sintrense, foi daqueles dias em que não ia dar nada por ele, mas eis que o céu nos brinda com este magnífico cenário, por isto valeu a pena ter saído de casa,


Magníficos céus e magníficos registos!   Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Garcia (19 Jan 2016 às 19:48)

por aqui, de à uns 10 min para cá, já chove qualquer coisa de jeito..


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2016 às 19:48)

Chove forte agora! Uma trovoadazita é que era.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Jan 2016 às 19:54)

Chove muito forte em Carnide.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2016 às 19:55)

finalmente chegou cá abaixo a chuva, chove bem em Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 19:59)

*6 mm* por aqui.
Chego assim aos *71 mm*
A estação do Linhó vai nos *7 mm*, acumulado mensal segue nos *130 mm, *o penico da zona.


----------



## Geopower (19 Jan 2016 às 20:01)

Chove fraco a moderado. 14,2ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## Garcia (19 Jan 2016 às 20:04)

chuva moderada ...  pelo radar não diria.. 

EDIT: passou a fraca agora..


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Jan 2016 às 20:28)

Chuva acalmou muito em Lisboa, a frente já passou.. Vejo no radar que está mais qualquer coisinha a vir mas nada de como choveu aqui á pouco.. Esperemos para ver!


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2016 às 20:40)

Boa noite, episódio de chuva forte eram umas 19h40m +/- durante cerca de 20m não estava a espera de tanta chuva hoje, por agora vai chovendo moderado com vento fraco e temperatura nos 13,2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2016 às 20:55)

Em Odivelas chove e não é pouco. Não estava à espera de tanta chuva, confesso.

Nevoeiro acima dos 250m.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2016 às 21:04)

Chuva forte! 
(acabei de apanhar a segunda molha do dia!...)

Ainda não parou, desde a tarde. 

Bemmmmmmmmmm... Cada vez chove mais!!!


----------



## lm1960 (19 Jan 2016 às 21:04)

Boas,
a
Por aqui chove bem há mais de 1 hora....


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 21:05)

*8 mm *
ECMWF acertar em cheio.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 21:07)

O Linhó já vai nos *12 mm*.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2016 às 21:14)

Imagem de radar e satélite incríveis! Fico muito contente!


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2016 às 21:19)

Off-topic:


Tiagolco disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic: Usas a GoPro Studio para fazer os time lapses?



O time-lapse já sai feito da própria hero4 silver, tal e qual como um vídeo normal. Pode logo ser visto em qualquer leitor de vídeos.

A formatação para o Youtube é feita com o Studio, sim.

A configuração para norte e para o interior da banda de chuva é imponente.




Nas últimas horas foram estes os acumulados aqui pela região:









*14,4ºC* praticamente mantém-se estável, ligeira descida.
*93%* subiu, não deve subir mais.
*1014,5* hPa desceu lentamente estabilizando.

Às 18h a análise desenhava um ramo quente que teve pouca consequência. Por outro lado será a frente fria que está a produzir a extensa área de precipitação






*4,6 mm* hoje aqui.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2016 às 21:21)

chove bem de novo em Lisboa


----------



## vortex (19 Jan 2016 às 21:22)

Boas!Por aqui registo 3mm. Hr 94%.Vento 20kmh de Sul e temp 12,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 21:25)

*8,1 mm *por aqui
*17 mm* no Linhó.
Mais uma bela rega na zona Este da serra.
*140 mm *acumulado mensal no Linhó.


----------



## Geopower (19 Jan 2016 às 21:26)

continua a chover fraco. 14.1ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2016 às 21:32)

Sigo com aguaceiros moderados á 2 horas e meia sem interrupções.
actual: 12.5ºC


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2016 às 21:38)

Continua a chover bem por aqui, sinceramente estou surpreendido. 14ºC actuais.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2016 às 21:42)

A chuva não pára!! Incrível!! Sou um dos muitos que está surpreendido! 
Entretanto, sigo com *13,8°C.*


----------



## cactus (19 Jan 2016 às 21:45)

13ºC e chover certinho á mais de hora e meia.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

volta a chover com mais intensidade, que bela noite , não esperava tanto


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2016 às 21:52)

Boa noite

Em Coimbra chove desde as 20h, com alguns períodos de chuva forte. *6,3mm* acumulados.


----------



## Garcia (19 Jan 2016 às 21:59)

Por aqui também já chove outra vez com um pouco mais de intensidade. .


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2016 às 22:00)

*11mm* no Cabo Carvoeiro na ultima hora


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2016 às 22:01)

A frente já passou por aqui. Agora resta-me esperar pelo pós-frontal.
*13,7°C*


----------



## Garcia (19 Jan 2016 às 22:07)

Já voltou a abrandar. .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2016 às 22:20)

Hoje de manhã, depois de chover, houve uma dança de nebulosidade baixa na vertente Norte da serra a Sul de mim.

Aqui ficam uns segundos dessa _dança_:



Já agora, pessoal com máquinas DSLR Canon, acontece-vos estarem a gravar e a gravação parar automaticamente?


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2016 às 22:31)

A frente deixou aqui 4,0mm e uma rajada máxima de 50km/h 

13,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 23:26)

Diferenças impressionantes em apenas 3,5 kms de distância, só dia 5 é que consegui ter mais precipitação que o " penico". 
Sigo então com 73,3 mm de acumulado mensal.


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2016 às 01:17)

david 6 disse:


> *11mm* no Cabo Carvoeiro na ultima hora


Confirmo que apanhámos uma grande carga de água aqui por Peniche! Foi muita força de chuva!!! Há muito tempo que não via chover com tanta intensidade por tantos minutos seguidos.
Notou-se muita acumulação de água nas ruas do centro da cidade, pois é a zona mais baixa.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jan 2016 às 02:09)

Muito mais chuva do que o previsto! Fiquei espantado com o que vi a partir do final da tarde, não pela duração da chuva mas sim pela intensidade que chegou a ser torrencial!!!  E a previsão era de chuva fraca supostamente... Deu ideia de reactivação imediata da frente à medida que se aproximava da costa!

Acumulado do dia (período das 17h às 22h): *13,7 mm*!

Não mais choveu até agora, o céu apenas se mantem muito nublado. Vento fraco a moderado de S/SW

Temperaturas: *11,3ºC* / *15,5ºC*
Temp. actual: *12,6ºC* em descida


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2016 às 09:46)

Bom dia! Cai um forte aguaceiro agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2016 às 09:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Cai um forte aguaceiro agora...


Passou a aguaceiro fraco, mas continua...


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2016 às 10:34)

Ontem em Caneças, a estação do INAG acumulou 16,3mm.

O mês segue com 102,0mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2016 às 10:58)

Boas,

Sol por* Cascais *e vento fraco.
15ºC.
A precipitação fraca deve regressar logo à noite.
_____

Olhando também para a outra estação do INAG, aqui da zona, falo da *Malveira da Serra*,ontem acumulou *13 mm*.

Hoje, aqui em Cascais, já notei maior caudal ( ainda que nada de extrarordinário, pois existe um claro aproveitamento da ribeira por parte dos agricultores) da ribeira das Vinhas, sinal claro que choveu bem na zona onde nasce a ribeira ( Cumes que rodeiam a Lagoa azul).


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2016 às 11:37)

Boas

Aqui a frente de ontem foi dentro do esperado apenas caíram 4,0mm e o total do mês vai com 56,2mm ainda muito fraco...

A mínima hoje foi de 10,5ºC

Agora céu nublado com algumas abertas e temperatura nos 16,6ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2016 às 12:11)

Mais um dia para andar com o casaco de baixo do braço... já foi aos 18,1ºC, agora 17,9ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2016 às 15:31)

Esta manha foi marcada por aguaceiros, mas agora durante a tarde o sol ameno vai espreitando por entre as nuvens.
T.actual: 17.1ºC
T.máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 10.8ºC


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2016 às 17:47)

já de volta ao primeiro seguimento Fajarda, vou continuar neste seguimento por enquanto, pelo caminho já reparei que as ribeiras já teem caudal finalmente , há 1 mes atrás estavam todas secas


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2016 às 18:00)

um aguaceiro neste momento na Fajarda


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2016 às 19:52)

Ontem nem notei na chuva, mas acumulou uns bons *14,5 mm 
*
Até agora, hoje acumula *1 mm*. Ainda à pouco estava a cair "chuva" que mais parecia pó, só com o farol do carro se percebia da quantidade.

Máxima: *17,3ºC*
Mínima: *10,9ºC*

Ainda está muito abafado


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2016 às 20:04)

Em Peniche às 18h00 estávamos assim














Pouco depois começou a chover e ainda continua.


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2016 às 20:09)

Fui ver como estava a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro e... continua neste estado.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2016 às 20:12)

Boas,

*14,0ºC*
Morrinha 
Começa acumular: *0,3 mm*

20 dias, 14 dias com precipitação, nada mau.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jan 2016 às 20:31)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,4°C *(nos anos anteriores seria impensável ter esta temperatura, às 20h, em pleno inverno ). A mínima ficou nos 11,7°C e a máxima nos 17,4°C. 
Entretanto, vai chuviscando.


----------



## Geopower (20 Jan 2016 às 21:14)

por Telheiras vai chuviscando. Vento fraco. 15.4ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2016 às 21:21)

Por aqui caiu uns chuviscos á pouco.
Sigo com 12.9ºC


----------



## Rachie (20 Jan 2016 às 21:29)

Morrinha por Cacilhas. Nem dei por ela, calhei ir à varanda!
15,1 graus e 83% de humidade na janela do quarto


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2016 às 21:44)

Candy disse:


> Fui ver como estava a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro e... continua neste estado.



 até admira como ainda debita dados. Belo crepúsculo pesado, mas via -se bem as Berlengas.

*Ontem* aqui por Carcavelos parou praticamente de chover/chuviscar por volta das 22h. Apenas *5,3 mm* acumulados.

*Hoje* ainda nada, apenas um chuvisco fraco que começou por volta das 21h e ainda nada acumulou, só molhou.

Mínima de *12,5ºC*, máxima pelas 15h30 de* 17,7ºC* !!  é que o sol estava mesmo forte, logo de manhã.

Agora *15,6ºC* com *89%*; a HR mais baixa ocorreu na mesma altura da temperatura máxima, mas só chegou aos *75%*.

Pressão neste momento é a mais elevada do dia, depois de ter andado em subida com oscilações, *1019,9 hPa*.


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2016 às 22:28)

Sigo com 13ºC e... Chuva, claro. Ainda não parou!  e tem sido generosa  
Vento nulo.


----------



## Geopower (20 Jan 2016 às 22:48)

continua o chuvisco. 15.1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2016 às 22:49)

Boa noite.
Por aqui vento quase nulo e 11,9°C.

Hoje o dia seguiu menos fresco que o anteriores e a antevisao será de
 dias amenos


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2016 às 23:00)

A morrinha rendeu *1 mm
14,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 08:05)

Boas,

*7 mm* por aqui
*10 mm*  no Linhó

Continua a morrinha.

Em termos de acumulado mensal, isto vai bem encaminhado, sigo nos *81 mm*.


----------



## Geopower (21 Jan 2016 às 08:48)

bom dia! Céu encoberto. Chuva fraca a moderada. Vento fraco. 15,2*C


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2016 às 09:33)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui choveu a noite toda e continua a chover seguido sem parar. Água por todo o lado. Dia muito húmido!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2016 às 09:34)

Por aqui toda a madrugada foi de aguaceiros, e ainda continuam embora agora sejam mais fracos.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2016 às 11:09)

vai chovendo por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 11:11)

Morrinha/Chuva fraca está imparavel.

Acumulados aqui da região

Pampilheira,Cascais:* 9 mm*
Abuxarda ,Alcabideche: *11 mm*
Fontainhas,Cascais: *10 mm*
Alcoitão,Alcabideche: *10 mm*
Linhó,Sintra: *13 mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2016 às 11:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Aqui choveu a noite toda e continua a chover seguido sem parar. Água por todo o lado. Dia muito húmido!


Aqui parou agora...


----------



## cactus (21 Jan 2016 às 11:32)

Choveu a noite toda e ainda continua ..


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jan 2016 às 11:38)

Chuva intensa há muitas horas na Margem Sul e em Lisboa. Continua com nevoeiro cerrado na Ponte Vasco da Gama.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2016 às 11:43)

Boas

Chuva desde as 00h e não parou toda a madrugada e toda a manhã!

Acumulados desde as 00h 12,2mm pena ser sempre fraca! se fosse moderada o acumulado seria bem interessante...

Tempo ameno 16,1ºC com a humidade em 100%


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 11:48)

Curioso, no radar não se vê qualquer mancha de precipitação por aqui, mas o que é certo é que a morrinha continua a cair.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2016 às 11:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui parou agora...


Voltaram os chuviscos...


----------



## Candy (21 Jan 2016 às 12:28)

Bom dia,
Por cá desde ontem que a chuva não pára! Tem chovido sempre. De madrugada acordei com um grande peso de água. 
Vento nulo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2016 às 12:30)

Sigo com morrinha/aguaceiros fracos e com 12.9ºC.


----------



## Candy (21 Jan 2016 às 13:36)

Pronto. Após várias horas, parou de chover.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2016 às 13:45)

Aqui continua a chuviscar... acumulados 12,6mm

68,8mm este mês  

16,2ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2016 às 13:47)

Aqui continua a chuviscar sem parar... acompanhado de algum nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 13:53)

Por Cascais já não chove.
O acumulado estacionou nos *11 mm*.
A norte/Nordeste destaque para as seguintes estações:

Linhó,Sintra: *15,2 mm*
Abuxarda,Alcabideche :* 15 mm*
Fontainhas,Cascais: *13,5 mm *
A estação de referencia, Alcoitão(Alcabideche) segue nos *12 mm*.
Trata-se do 2º dia mais chuvoso do mês, o acumulado mensal aproxima-se da media, segue então nos *86,3 mm*


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

por aqui ainda não parou, neste momento chuvisca mas já fraco, pelo radar é agora o final


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2016 às 14:13)

13,0mm e chuvisca e vão quase 15h a chover fraco...

16,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2016 às 14:38)

parou agora de chuviscar fui lá fora e está abafado, agora é que reparei bem na temperatura estou com *17.7ºC* e *99% humidade*


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jan 2016 às 14:48)

Boas!
Sigo com *16,6°C*. Está muito nevoeiro. Choveu muito de manhã, de forma persistente.
A partir do momento em que tenho que tirar os dois casacos porque estou com calor, *NO INVERNO*, já não sei o que pensar...
Às 7h estavam 15,4°C!! Como é que é possível?


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 15:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Às 7h estavam 15,4°C!! Como é que é possível?



Fluxo SO, perfeitamente normal, se estivessse vento de Norte com essa temperatura, é que seria alarmante.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2016 às 15:29)

afinal isto não para de chuviscar


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2016 às 15:38)

Em Odivelas mantém-se o cenário de chuva fraca e nevoeiro acima dos 200m.

Ontem Caneças acumulou 0,9mm.


----------



## Aboadinho (21 Jan 2016 às 16:23)

É de mim ou o Radar não está a apanhar a chuva (pelo menos em LX)?


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2016 às 16:43)

fui dar uma volta quando estava uns chuviscos fraquinhos, fui até ao vale da Fajarda ver a ribeira que lá passa, está um pouco melhor, mas nada de extroardinário, o normal (esquecime de referir das outras vezes que esta ribeira vem desde Coruche na zona do Açude da Agolada, para quem conhece, e só vai desaguar no Rio Tejo perto de Salvaterra de Magos, ainda passando pela Barragem de Magos):












depois fui me aventurar para o meio do mato  e lembrei me de ir ver uma nascente/fonte que nascia por ali que acaba por ir parar à ribeira principal:











e depois tive que voltar porque começou a chuviscar intensamente, era este o aspeto:






nesta ultima foto dá para ver onde se situa o vale, todas as ribeiras da Fajarda e maior parte da água da chuva acaba toda por ir parar ao vale

por agora continua a chuviscar, temperatura já desceu com 15.6ºC e a máxim foi 17.7ºC


----------



## Rapido (21 Jan 2016 às 16:56)

Parou de chuviscar em Setúbal. Para mim este tempo podia ser durante uma semana, chuva que molha, se estragos e sem vento desagradável. Um optimo dia de Inverno


----------



## Geopower (21 Jan 2016 às 17:22)

Por Telheiras chuvisca desde ontem à ontem sem parar. Durante o inicio da manhã alguma chuva fraca a moderada. Neste momento chuvisco. Vento nulo. 15.9ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jan 2016 às 17:30)

Aboadinho disse:


> É de mim ou o Radar não está a apanhar a chuva (pelo menos em LX)?


Penso que é por ser chuva muito fraca. O radar não consegue detetá-la.


----------



## VimDePantufas (21 Jan 2016 às 19:01)

Boa tarde, hoje tem sido um dia marcado por alguma chuva, embora na parte da manhã tenha chovido moderadamente, na parte da tarde
não passou de chuvisco .

Neste momento seguimos com 13,2º C e 1022 hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 20:20)

Boas noites,

Algum nevoeiro
*15,5ºC
12 mm*

Ps: Até parece mentira,cerca de 1 ano e meio depois, a estação mais ventosa da rede IPMA está de volta,  a debitar dados de vento,falo da EMA do Cabo Raso.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

O nevoeiro começa a ficar bastante cerrado!
*15,7°C*
A máxima ficou nos 17,2°C.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2016 às 22:21)

Candy disse:


> Pronto. Após várias horas, parou de chover.





jonas_87 disse:


> Por Cascais já não chove.
> O acumulado estacionou nos *11 mm*.
> A norte/Nordeste destaque para as seguintes estações:
> 
> ...



Aqui também parou de acumular à volta das 14h. Voltou ao crepúsculo com nimbostratus muito baixos, a rasar o mar quase como nevoeiro. Estratos todo o dia, apenas durante a tarde um sol velado conseguiu espreitar.

*7,6 mm* hoje! Mas apenas 38,4 mm no mês. Aqui à volta temos, hoje e no mês:
*11,4 mm*; *78,5 mm* em Nova Oeiras
*10,9 mm*; *69,1 mm* em Parede
*14,2 mm*; *78,2 mm* no Murtal

Esta ponta da costa, a mais proeminente, revela-se assim como a menos atingida pela precipitação; a correlação com a interioridade é bastante elevada.

A máxima de hoje foi *17,2ºC*; mínima espantosa novamente: *15,1ºC* !!

Muito húmido, entre *98% e 92%*. Houve nevoeiro costeiro durante a noite, neblina espessa todo o dia, nevoeiros mantiveram-se mas ao largo.
Vento fraco de oeste.

Pressão em subida gradual, *1025,6 hPa* há pouco.

15,9ºC depois de já ter estado umas décimas mais baixa; 96%. Nevoeiro costeiro novamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 22:30)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui também parou de acumular à volta das 14h. Voltou ao crepúsculo com nimbostratus muito baixos, a rasar o mar quase como nevoeiro. Estratos todo o dia, apenas durante a tarde um sol velado conseguiu espreitar.
> 
> *7,6 mm* hoje! Mas apenas 38,4 mm no mês. Aqui à volta temos, hoje e no mês:
> *11,4 mm*; *78,5 mm* em Nova Oeiras
> ...



Bem, que diferenças enormes de acumulados em locais tão próximos!
O Linhó segue já nos *157 mm* 
_______

*15,5ºC* estaveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 22:48)

Em poucos minutos, o nevoeiro instalou-se  por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2016 às 22:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em poucos minutos, o nevoeiro instalou-se por aqui.



Interessante, aqui mantém-se elevado.

Entretanto reparei no novo visual do estações on-line do IPMA:







 Boa apresentação, leve e clara, e acho muito boa ideia a inclusão imediata dos gráficos lado a lado com o mapa e com a possibilidade de saltar rapidamente na escolha da estação. Permite uma rápida comparação da evolução entre estações próximas.

A análise das 18h colocou a frente quente mesmo sobre o litoral oeste, mas a essa hora a maior parte das estações da região só registava acumulados fracos ou nulos:


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2016 às 23:22)

Acumulados hoje 13,2mm

Máxima de 16,4ºC

Agora estão 15,2ºC e humidade no máximo 100%


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 23:32)

Olhando para o radar, aproxima-se chuvisco/chuva fraca, muito provavelmente o nevoeiro vai levantar um pouco para então chover.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2016 às 23:34)

por aqui está nevoeiro cerrado, 14.4ºC 99% humidade


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jan 2016 às 23:41)

*15,2°C*
Mantém-se o nevoeiro não muito cerrado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2016 às 23:57)

Assim muito rápido

*17 mm* acumulados 

Temperatura agarrada ao ponto de orvalho
Máxima: *16,4ºC* 
Mínima: *14,2ºC
*
Estou muito atarefado, é tão grave que nem sabia que ia chover hoje


----------



## criz0r (22 Jan 2016 às 00:32)

Boa noite, por aqui vai continuando um mix de Spray/nevoeiro e já há mais de 24h que chove alternando períodos de forte,moderada e fraca. A temperatura não oscilou muito de ontem para hoje e mantém-se os 14,4ºC actuais. H.R muito alta como é normal.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Jan 2016 às 00:46)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia de chuva, em geral fraca desta vez, embora ao inicio da manhã tivesse chovido com alguma intensidade! Um belo acumulado de *17 mm *fazendo com que o acumulado mensal se aproxime cada vez mais dos 100 mm 
O destaque agora à noite vai para o nevoeiro que tem ficado cada vez mais denso!! A visibilidade já é inferior a 200 m...
Vento fraco ou nulo de NE
Extremos: *14,2ºC* / *16,4ºC*
Ambiente de sauna com *14,3ºC *a esta hora!


----------



## Geopower (22 Jan 2016 às 08:42)

bom dia. Nevoeiro. Visibilidade inferior a 500m. 14,6*C


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2016 às 09:30)

Por aqui a noite passada e madrugada foi "corrida" pela "chuva molha tolos".
mínima: 12.5ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2016 às 09:37)

Pelo que vejo no radar vamos ter entrada de chuva na costa em 1 - 2 horas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2016 às 11:16)

Bom dia! Começou a chover moderado agora por cá...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2016 às 11:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Começou a chover moderado agora por cá...


Já passou... foi rápido.


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2016 às 12:54)

Boas

Mínima de 14,7ºC

A temperatura tem estado estagnada nos 16,6ºC e a humidade sempre nos 100%

Precipitação desde as 00h 1,6mm

Neste momento nevoeiro quase cerrado e chuvisca...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2016 às 13:33)

Boas,

*Cascais *segue nos *16ºC*.
Tempo húmido.
_________________

Ribeira das Vinhas, esta manhã em Cascais.


----------



## Geopower (22 Jan 2016 às 15:14)

chuvisco pelo Areeiro - Lisboa. Vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2016 às 15:31)

por aqui vai chovendo fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2016 às 15:43)

Por aqui começou agora a chuviscar.
O dia hoje acordou muito nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2016 às 15:54)

Morrinha agora por Cascais.


----------



## Candy (22 Jan 2016 às 16:49)

Embora as imagens de radar nada mostrem, em Peniche, seguimos com chuvinha miúda desde pouco depois das 13h00. Aquele tipo molha parvos


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

Finalmente com tempo para o tempo  

Humidade a *100%* e quase *17ºC* não dá comigo, lá se tira o casaco e a camisola e vive-se em plena sauna... 

Nevoeiro manteve-se quase a manhã toda, alguns chuviscos ou chuva molha parvos pelo dia.

Acumulado de *1 mm* 

Máxima e mínimas iguais às de ontem... 
Pressão nos *1030 hPa*


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

chuvisca por aqui intensamente


----------



## Candy (22 Jan 2016 às 18:32)

Chove com intensidade em Peniche.
Amoreira, Óbidos, há 10 minutos, estava com muito nevoeiro e a começar a chover. Aliás o nevoeiro nota-se logo mal se sai de Peniche.


----------



## Geopower (22 Jan 2016 às 18:48)

parou de chuviscar. Temperatura agradável: 16,7*C. Vento nulo. Ainda se sente bastante humidade no ar.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2016 às 19:48)

por aqui continua estes chuviscos, estou com 16.5ºC, a minima alta de 14ºC e a máxima de 18.3ºC, tenho reparado nestes ultimos dias bastante humidos que a minha estação nunca vai aos 100% de humidade, está nos 99% humidade há horas


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2016 às 21:51)

Boas,

Sauna e mais Sauna, tudo escorre água.
Nevoeiro q.b.
*16,1ºC
1,3 mm
88 mm*  de acumulado mensal

Bem, a ribeira do cabreiro corria bem hoje,os 15/20 mm de ontem fizeram diferença no caudal, ao ponto de uma pequena cascata ser audível quase a 40 mts acima da linha de água, talvez este fim-de-semana  tire foto a dita cascata, salvo erro nunca a partilhei por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jan 2016 às 22:05)

Boas!
Começo a passar-me com estes dias super húmidos. Uma pessoa já não aguenta! Por causa desta humidade toda, com o mínimo esforço, começo logo a transpirar. 
A máxima ficou nos congelantes 17,9°C e a mínima nos 14,7°C. Entretanto, sigo com *16,6°C*. E viva o Verão!


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2016 às 22:14)

Boa noite

Todo o dia com tecto de nuvens a rastejar, sobre o oceano seria mesmo nevoeiro. Aqui houve períodos de nevoeiro durante a noite e manhã. Estratos foram as nuvens que se viam.

Temperaturas/humidade de "sauna": *14,5ºC / 17,6ºC e 99% / 93%
*
A pressão foi subindo e chega aos *1031,4 hPa* neste momento. Anticiclone perfeitamente centrado sobre a península ibérica.

Vento fraco ou nulo.

Os ocasionais chuviscos ou mesmo só água de nevoeiro, acumularam *0,5 mm* hoje.


16,4ºC nesta altura; 97%.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2016 às 22:20)

StormRic disse:


> Vento fraco ou nulo.



Por aqui o mesmo.
Domingo já vamos ter muito vento, e a EMA do Raso a carborar.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2016 às 22:57)

T.actual: *16,0ºC
*

Dados actualizados:







Já agora, a estação da Malveira da serra ( cota 325 mts) somou ontem *19,7 mm*


----------



## mhenriques (22 Jan 2016 às 23:03)

Boa noite, por aqui;
Vento fraco
15.5ºC
96% Hr


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2016 às 23:59)

está um belo halo lunar hoje


----------



## Geopower (23 Jan 2016 às 00:59)

caiu um breve aguaceiro moderado à 30 minutos atrás. Bastante humidade. Vento nulo. 16,5*C.


----------



## criz0r (23 Jan 2016 às 01:55)

Boa noite, hoje é sem dúvida a cópia de ontem com a H.R a rondar os 100% e nevoeiro cerrado com visibilidade a cerca de 100m nem tanto, a temperatura mantém-se nuns tórridos 15,4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2016 às 03:02)

16,0ºC, 98%

1030,0 hPa o anticiclone deve acomodar-se mais um pouco para Leste:


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2016 às 11:12)

Boas

Mínima de 11,7ºC

Agora sol em força subida da temperatura, estão 16,4ºC e hoje será uma bela tarde de Abril ups Janeiro


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2016 às 11:31)

18,0ºC com 90%Hr que tosta


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2016 às 13:08)

*20,0ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2016 às 13:10)

Alcabideche segue nos 18,1 graus


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2016 às 13:33)

O dia aqui acordou nublado, mas pouco depois o sol apareceu.


----------



## criz0r (23 Jan 2016 às 14:39)

Bom dia, já bati largamente a máxima que tinha de ontem, sigo com 19,6ºC, até já tenho algumas flores de primavera no quintal que começaram a nascer a semana passada (não são as tradicionais "azedas" de Inverno  ). De resto Céu muito nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## Geopower (23 Jan 2016 às 15:15)

Telheiras segue com 19,2*C. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jan 2016 às 15:56)

Mínima de *14,5ºC *(este é o valor normal da máxima para Dezembro...)
Máxima de *19,5ºC
*
Por este andar, Janeiro vai ter uma boa anomalia positiva da temperatura, se calhar ainda pior que Dezembro. 

Vento fraco, pressão a descer.
Acumulado de chuviscos de* 0,5 mm *


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2016 às 16:14)

máxima até agora *19.7ºC*, é a temperatura actual, Coruche na ultima hora já passou dos 20ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jan 2016 às 16:55)

Céu agora para SW
Tirada com o telemóvel


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2016 às 17:26)

Máxima que se não é histórica anda lá perto 

Máxima de * 21,6ºC *belo dia de praia  

Agora estão 19,6ºC

*
*


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jan 2016 às 18:27)

Pôr do sol e início da noite
Também com o telemóvel


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2016 às 18:34)

Máxima muito alta por aqui,diria mesmo estapafúrdia... registei *19,4ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2016 às 18:39)

Por aqui hoje tivemos uma tarde amena, com a máxima de 19.3ºC
mínima: 13.1ºC
actual: 16.7ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2016 às 19:20)

Ainda uns tórridos 18,1ºC a esta hora...que lindo inverno ou melhor falta dele.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Jan 2016 às 19:40)

Esta manhã estava quente e abafado nada a indicar o mês de Janeiro. No Rossio, às 11h30m,estava céu de Setembro. Assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2016 às 20:13)

*13,2ºC* , que corresponde a actual minima do dia.


----------



## criz0r (23 Jan 2016 às 21:10)

Boa noite, Sábado Primaveril com máxima de 20,6ºC. Neste momento estão 14,5ºC, Céu pouco nublado e sem vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jan 2016 às 21:24)

Boas!
Hoje foi dia de caminhada. Foi muito cansativo e tenho os braços cheios de feridas mas é um à parte . Nunca tinha sentido tanto calor em Janeiro! E com a humidade, ainda piorava mais. Por momentos pensei que estava em Setembro ou Novembro. Sentia-se aquele cheirinho a Verão. É incrível!
Fui à serra do Risco, que faz parte da Serra da Arrábida:




Vistas magníficas, como sempre, nesta região:




Já no topo da serra. Estes campos fizeram-me lembrar os Açores:








O céu estava maioritariamente assim:




A água a chamar-me pois estava tanto calor que mal andava. 




Já no final do dia fui a uma gruta, perto da estrada que vai dar ao Portinho da Arrábida:
















Como podem imaginar não deu para levar a máquina fotográfica, portanto fui tirando fotos com o telemóvel.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2016 às 21:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Hoje foi dia de caminhada. Foi muito cansativo e tenho os braços cheios de feridas mas é um à parte . Nunca tinha sentido tanto calor em Janeiro! E com a humidade, ainda piorava mais. Por momentos pensei que estava em Setembro ou Novembro. Sentia-se aquele cheirinho a Verão. É incrível!
> Fui à serra do Risco, que faz parte da Serra da Arrábida:
> 
> ...




Grandes fotos de uma zona que gosto bastante, infelizmente essa parte da serra do risco não conheço.
Trata-se da arriba mais alta de Portugal continental, a mais alta de Portugal é o Cabo Girão na Madeira.
Conheço bem é o local das 3 ultimas fotos, gruta da lapa da Santa Margarida.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grandes fotos de uma zona que gosto bastante, infelizmente essa parte da serra do risco não conheço.
> Trata-se da arriba mais alta de Portugal continental, a mais alta de Portugal é o Cabo Girão na Madeira.
> Conheço bem é o local das 3 ultimas fotos, gruta da lapa da Santa Margarida.


Obrigado!  Não sabia que era a arriba mais alta de Portugal continental! Fantástico!! O acesso é muito difícil e por causa da humidade e da chuva, estava tudo molhado e depois havia o calor terrível...mas enfim, valeu a pena! Conseguia-se ver Lisboa toda de lá! Desde Cascais/Sintra até à Expo. Nunca tinha ido lá mas foi magnífico! Tens mesmo que explorar esta zona!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2016 às 21:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Obrigado!  *Não sabia quer era a arriba mais alta de Portugal continental*! Fantástico!! O acesso é muito difícil e por causa da humidade e da chuva, estava tudo molhado e depois havia o calor terrível...mas enfim, valeu a pena! Conseguia-se ver Lisboa toda de lá! Desde Cascais/Sintra até à Expo. Nunca tinha ido lá mas foi magnífico! Tens mesmo que explorar esta zona!



É bastante alto, cota 381mts e chama-se Píncaro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2016 às 21:52)

Sigo com uma "bela" temperatura digna de uma noite de final de Primavera, com 15.4ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Jan 2016 às 22:40)

Após uma semana de chuviscos e mais chuviscos, nevoeiros e a temperatura a dar sinais de subida, embora tenha estacionado no intervalo de 14º - 16º C, hoje de manhã ainda havia algum nevoeiro na serra da Amoreira e a temperatura já a subir, os Americanos a levarem com um brutal nevão e nós aqui com calor para esta altura,
durante a dia a temperatura bem amena e ai fim do dia tive de sair por perto e lá fui até Montemor, +- pelas 18:00h ainda tinha quase 17º C em casa, mas no alto de Montemor já tinha 15º C no carro, quase que arriscaria dizer que deveria estar um pouco menos, 

aqui fica umas imagens do "giro",










nesta noite está bom para as "nocturnas" , mas desta vez não pode ser, se não não ganho para o gasóleo , lua a iluminar o céu e terra,






actualmente está 14,1º C e mais de 90% Hr.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2016 às 22:48)

A reportagem de hoje.
As fotos foram tiradas de manha e de tarde.

Temperatura amena, vento fraco a moderado, sol ainda brilhou bem de manhã e alguns periodos da tarde.

Murches





Vale do Cabreiro






Fui então espreitar a linha de água, num troço a jusante da zona habitual de observação/passagem.











Respectivo video


Entretanto, hoje resolvi a ir local que nunca tinha ido, cabeço de Manique ( cota máxima 197mts), vista muito boa. Tenho que lá ir para fazer medições de vento  e tirar fotos ao capacete da serra.

Foto do cimo do cabeço, virado para Oeiras/Carcavelos etc






Do lado oposto da perspectiva da foto acima, existe o vale (encaixado) da ribeira de Manique, a maior linha de água aqui da zona, como se pode ver levava bastante água.






Respectivo video ( Parece mentira, mas tenho zonas extremamente rurais por perto,é o que dá Alcabideche ser uma das maiores freguesias do país(area), há de tudo um pouco.  )


Para finalizar, o mar pois claro.

Estoril






Cabo Raso


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jan 2016 às 01:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Hoje foi dia de caminhada. Foi muito cansativo e tenho os braços cheios de feridas mas é um à parte . Nunca tinha sentido tanto calor em Janeiro! E com a humidade, ainda piorava mais. Por momentos pensei que estava em Setembro ou Novembro. Sentia-se aquele cheirinho a Verão. É incrível!
> Fui à serra do Risco, que faz parte da Serra da Arrábida:
> 
> ...


Muito bom! 

De notar que a vegetação da Arrábida é das poucas que ainda é nativa em Portugal, há que conservar!


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2016 às 03:12)

Boas madrugadas, muito mais frio por aqui hoje com 12,8ºC, ontem a esta hora tinha 16ºC. De resto Céu limpo, sem vento e alguma neblina baixa aqui pela Cova da Piedade.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2016 às 09:08)

Boas,

Minima: *11,7ºC*

Sol, alguma nebulosidade alta e *12,9ºC*.
Hoje a máxima promete ser elevada, o normal deste pseudo inverno lol

Nem tudo é mau, com a precipitação prevista até ao final do mês, devo chegar aos 100 mm, vamos ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2016 às 13:50)

O dia de hoje acordou logo com sol.
Este inicio de tarde segue amena.
mínima: 10.8ºC
actual: 19.3ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jan 2016 às 13:57)

Boas!
Sigo com uns incríveis *20,6°C*.**
O vento já se encontra moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2016 às 14:19)

por aqui *20.4ºC *e céu encoberto por nuvens altas


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2016 às 14:48)

Boa tarde, e cá vamos com mais um dia de Primavera, ideal para ir ás urnas cumprir o nosso dever cívico e para dar um passeio . Estão neste momento 21,2ºC e a máxima de ontem já foi batida. Uff  .


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jan 2016 às 15:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito bom!
> 
> De notar que a vegetação da Arrábida é das poucas que ainda é nativa em Portugal, há que conservar!


Muito obrigado!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jan 2016 às 16:00)

*20,4°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2016 às 16:32)

Extremos térmicos dos ultimos 3 dias por aqui.

22/01/2016: *15,2ºC */ *17,4ºC*
23/01/2016: *13,2ºC* / *19,4ºC*
24/01/2016: *11,7ºC* / *18,2ºC
*
T.actual: *17,0ºC

*
Esta manhã novamente no cabeço de Manique, mas com perspectiva para o vale e serra de sintra, aqui a cota rondava os 170 mts, os 197 mts de cota máxima encontra-se no centro do cume com respectivo vertice geodésico. A  cota da ribeira ronda os 85 metros. Nunca fiz medições das inversões neste vale, talvez faça um dia, tem potencial.
Como se pode se ver são encostas com grande declive, então a vertente sul, onde está aquele trilho, é simplesmente impressionante, possivelmente ha malucos que sobem aquilo de jipe ou de mota.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jan 2016 às 17:31)

Vento de Sul, SE  a aquecer bem as margens do Tejo.

Vento moderado à beira rio, completamente diferente no interior, as esplanadas quase voavam! Mas bem quente, a estufa lisboeta a ultrapassar bem os *20ºC, *sendo que no carro chegou ao valor de *23ºC*. Está-se muito bem de manga curta! 

Possivelmente ontem iniciou-se uma onda de calor, mais vale habituarmo-nos a isto todos os meses 

Mínima: *12ºC*
Máxima: *19,5ºC*
Vento fraco, moderado à tarde

Antes do pôr do sol:


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jan 2016 às 17:34)

Aqui vão umas fotos do acompanhamento do Outono

Dias 21 de Setembro, 21 de Novembro e 24 de Janeiro (hoje)
Pouca diferença entre os dois primeiros meses de Outono e uma grande diferença entre Novembro e Janeiro. Mesmo assim ainda há árvores com folhas por cair...

Tentei fazer do mesmo ângulo mas como não tinha tripé tentem fazer o meu melhor  A luz é diferente em todas por isso é normal as diferentes cores, mas de notar a diferença na folhagem:


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2016 às 17:43)

É de doidos... 
Nos ultimos invernos, Aljezur era das poucas estações a registar maximas na ordem 20ºC/21ºC, e nós já achávamos um bela maxima, hoje, por exemplo, temos isto.
*23ºC* proximo do vale do Minho...
As minimas, são a miseria que todos nós presenciamos.
No ano passado chegou-me a doer as maos de tanto frio que apanhei em vales na região oeste, estradas com gelo, mares de geada, etc etc.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2016 às 17:53)

Boas

Mais um dia de quase Verão...Máxima de 21,4ºC menos 0,2ºC que ontem

Agora estão ainda uns muito quentes 19,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2016 às 17:54)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mais um dia de quase Verão...Máxima de 21,4ºC menos 0,2ºC que ontem
> 
> Agora estão ainda uns muito quentes 19,3ºC



Devia ter ido a Alpertuche mandar um mergulho.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2016 às 18:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Devia ter ido a Alpertuche mandar um mergulho.



Hoje a confusão de transito era tal e qual como em Agosto...tudo louco com este tempo


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2016 às 18:20)

maxima foi de *20.4ºC*, sigo com *17.5ºC*, a tarde foi assim por estas bandas (foto tirada no alto no castelo de Coruche, vista para a vila, o rio Sorraia e os campos do Sorraia, a estação de Coruche situa se nestes campos à frente da fábrica que está do lado direito da foto):


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2016 às 19:43)

*15,5ºC*

Espero ser brindado com trovoada,vamos ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2016 às 19:53)

Por aqui esta noite de lua cheia, embora que um pouco ofusca, segue com 17.4ºC.
O dia de hoje foi bem quentinho com a máxima de 21.6ºC, que já deu para transpirar bem durante a plantação das ultimas árvores de fruto para este ano.


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2016 às 20:21)

Boa noite, dia mais quente do ano até agora, até fui votar de manga curta, entretanto o vento começou a fazer-se sentir já de forma moderada e por agora estão 17,3ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jan 2016 às 22:06)

Ainda estão *17,4°C*!! Vinha a comentar com o meu pai que cheira imenso "a Verão" lá fora! Fez-me lembrar as noites tropicais do Algarve. Sinceramente, deu saudades e sabe bem ter esta temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2016 às 22:37)

A temperatura vai-se manter elevada ao longo da madrugada, a mínima de amanha vai ser registada assim que o vento rodar para NO (lá para às 14horas), e o céu a limpar à medida que a noite avança.
Devemos ter a minima lá para as 23horas e tal, a titulo de exemplo.
http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Lisboa/Alcabideche/hour_by_hour.html
________________

T.actual: *15,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2016 às 23:03)

As imagens de satélite até estão interessantes, a frente em aproximação e pós frontal logo atras.






Fonte: http://www.yr.no/satellitt/middelhavet_vest.html


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Jan 2016 às 00:24)

Dia de hoje, ( ou melhor de ontem, Domingo ) a ser caracterizado por ar de primavera, pois parece Maio, embora como esteve parcialmente encoberto e como referência, no meu quarto no Sábado chegou aos 18,2º C  e ontem aos 17,6º C portanto aparentemente não aqueceu tanto como no Sábado, embora +- pelas 17:30 h tinha 17º - 18º C na rua,
foi dia de caminhada pela Expo e espero já conseguir reparar a minha bike e mudar de ares, no carro tive sempre os 18º C até chegar a Expo pelas 18:30 e pelas 21:50 ainda tinha 18º C, estava um pouco de vento, mas nada de significado, de Sul,
uma imagens da volta, onde tive a companhia da Lua, que maravilha para umas "nocturnas",












por agora estão 16,2º C e já esteve ligeiramente menos, e 81% Hr.


----------



## Mike26 (25 Jan 2016 às 02:41)

Previsão do bestweather.pt. É fiável? O ESTOFEX não prevê um evento convectivo assim tão forte


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2016 às 02:51)

Boas madrugadas, a coisa promete dentro de algumas horas e as imagens de satélite estão com bom aspecto, espero com alguma ansiedade uma ou outra trovoada dispersa algo que já venho a ter saudades. De momento Céu muito nublado, vento fraco por vezes moderado e actuais 16,9ºC.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (25 Jan 2016 às 04:49)

choveu  bem a coisa de 1 minut atrás  pareceu um diluvio .. mas durou pouco!

rectificando ..
(continua a chover intensamente)


----------



## TekClub (25 Jan 2016 às 04:56)

já vai caindo raios junto a costa, pelo radar vem la muita chuva acho que isto não estava previsto...


----------



## bpereira (25 Jan 2016 às 05:09)

Ouvi o ronco de um vem longe.


----------



## batrakiu (25 Jan 2016 às 05:12)

bpereira disse:


> Ouvi o ronco de um vem longe.


Confirmo! Foi bem longe (mais de 20s), mas foi um "estalo"... foi logo depois das 0500UTC, estou curioso para ver os kAmp.
De Lisboa a Aveiro há várias células. Promete acordar o pessoal mais cedo.





Recorde pessoal.


----------



## TekClub (25 Jan 2016 às 05:19)

batrakiu disse:


> Confirmo! Foi bem longe (mais de 20s), mas foi um "estalo"... foi logo depois das 0500UTC, estou curioso para ver os kAmp.
> De Lisboa a Aveiro há várias células. Promete acordar o pessoal mais cedo.


pelo ipma teve 179,5 amp


----------



## cristiana Morgado (25 Jan 2016 às 05:23)

Por aqui já se ouve umas belas roncadas,  parece que vem do chão


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2016 às 05:48)

Raio agora mesmo a norte.
Bem às 5:00 passou uma celula com eco roxo mesmo por cima do 2º local de seguimento.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2016 às 06:06)

Ericeira está mesmo a caminho de outra chuvada momumental.
O movimento das celulas é SO-NE


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2016 às 06:22)

O radar está imponente a NO, mas não observo qualquer trovoada da janela.


----------



## Garcia (25 Jan 2016 às 06:24)

Bom dia. . 
Olha, acordei com festa. . 
Bom aguaceiro com trovoada. .


----------



## Garcia (25 Jan 2016 às 06:39)

ainda tentei vir apanhar uns relâmpagos a sul mas vim tarde...  já só apanho clarões.. 

bom.. tenho mas é que me despachar para ir trabalhar..


----------



## cristiana Morgado (25 Jan 2016 às 06:44)

Garcia disse:


> ainda tentei vir apanhar uns relâmpagos a sul mas vim tarde...  já só apanho clarões..
> 
> bom.. tenho mas é que me despachar para ir trabalhar..


 aqui por miragaia está um espectáculo , parece bombas abafadinhas até estremece as janelas


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Jan 2016 às 06:50)

Por aqui houve trovoada com fortes roncos acompanhada por aguaceiros bastante fortes como já não se via a muito por aqui!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Jan 2016 às 06:52)

Os terrenos estão cheios de agua.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (25 Jan 2016 às 07:09)

Em Alcobaça parece que está para acabar o mundo...


----------



## mhenriques (25 Jan 2016 às 07:12)

Bom acordar!!!
Por aqui agora chove forte e boa trovoada, mas a enfraquecer, penso que a descarregar bem na Serra dos Candeeiros


----------



## CapitaoChuva (25 Jan 2016 às 07:14)

mhenriques disse:


> Bom acordar!!!
> Por aqui agora chove forte e boa trovoada, mas a enfraquecer, penso que a descarregar bem na Serra dos Candeeiros


Vai haver bailarico na tua terra em breve. Vi cartazes ontem. Lá vai carregar o FOKAENERGIE...


----------



## casr26 (25 Jan 2016 às 07:19)

Zona Oeste - zona de Vilar - Cadaval teve as comportas abertas agora mesmo chuva torrencial, pirotecnia e espectáculo sonoro...cerca de 5 a 10 minutos a chover muito mesmo....e trovões a ribombar...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2016 às 07:23)

Bom dia!
Que imagem de radar impressionante!!!


----------



## casr26 (25 Jan 2016 às 07:24)

Vou aproveitar que a coisa está boa...buscar o gel de banho, toalha e shampoo e lá vou eu poupar pilim no gás, água e electricidade liolololl


----------



## rick80 (25 Jan 2016 às 07:25)

Chegou agora em força sobre Juncal. Com espetáculo de luzes e musical. E direito a falha de luz...


----------



## Geopower (25 Jan 2016 às 07:28)

bom dia.  A caminho de Lisboa( A1 Santa Iria da Azoia) chove forte.Clarões visiveis a W/NW.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (25 Jan 2016 às 07:29)

Estamos todos bem perto uns dos outros, vejo.

Aqui acalmou.


----------



## casr26 (25 Jan 2016 às 07:29)

Agora um pouco mais a sério :-)
A cordilheira passou e está a dirigir-se mais para o interior Norte.

EDIT: mais uma descarga de água com trovões a acompanhar...essa cordilheira tem sido muito generosa por aqui...


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Jan 2016 às 07:31)

Bom dia, chove torrencialmente e troveja


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Jan 2016 às 07:31)

Chuva forte novamente. Vento também a aumentar de intensidade com rajadas fortes.


----------



## casr26 (25 Jan 2016 às 07:44)

Por aqui voltou a aumentar a intensidade da chuva com mais alguns trovões a acompanhar


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2016 às 07:46)

Enorme chuvada em Odivelas! Daquela que faz saltar da cama!
Granizo e fortes rajadas de vento à mistura.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jan 2016 às 07:50)

AnDré disse:


> Enorme chuvada em Odivelas! Daquela que faz saltar da cama!
> Granizo e fortes rajadas de vento à mistura.



O mesmo por aqui! Grande dilúvio com granizo e rajadas fortes, só faltou mesmo uma trovoada para compensar ter-me levantado da cama 

O mapa de DEAs do IPMA acusa algumas descargas mesmo aqui na minha zona pelas 07:20 e pelas 07:34, mas das duas uma: ou foram muito fracas e foram abafadas pela chuvada, ou de facto não ocorreram. Uma dela foi em Montemor, @AnDré @Vitor TT ouviram alguma coisa?

Já se ouvem os bombeiros...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2016 às 07:52)

Penso que a linha de instabilidade já passou por aqui. Sinceramente, esperava mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2016 às 07:57)

Por aqui rendeu *5 mm*, no Linhó rendeu *10 mm*.
Destaque para a temperatura  que caiu 4 graus,com a rotação do vento para NO. sigo com *12,3ºC*, portanto, estamos já no pos frontal.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2016 às 07:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O mesmo por aqui! Grande dilúvio com granizo e rajadas fortes, só faltou mesmo uma trovoada para compensar ter-me levantado da cama
> 
> O mapa de DEAs do IPMA acusa algumas descargas mesmo aqui na minha zona pelas 07:20 e pelas 07:34, mas das duas uma: ou foram muito fracas e foram abafadas pela chuvada, ou de facto não ocorreram. Uma dela foi em Montemor, @AnDré @Vitor TT ouviram alguma coisa?
> 
> Já se ouvem os bombeiros...


Estava a dormir. Só acordei com o granizo a bater forte e feio na janela.

Há muito tempo que não tinha um acordar assim.

Este calor todo em Janeiro tinha que dar nisto. Calor de Maio, dilúvios de Maio.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2016 às 07:57)

Trovoada agora!

Mas para os lados de Lisboa.
Aqui já quase não chove.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jan 2016 às 08:01)

Exactamente, acabei de ouvir agora um trovão vindo dos lados de Sul!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 08:02)

Boas! Desde as 7h30 parece o fim do mundo aqui! Muita trovoada e chuva torrencial. Agora está um pouquinho menos mau mas a trovoada continua e está mesmo perto!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2016 às 08:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui rendeu *5 mm*, no Linhó rendeu *10 mm*.
> Destaque para a temperatura  que caiu 4 graus,com a rotação do vento para NO. sigo com *12,3ºC*, portanto, estamos já no pos frontal.


Isto não foi a frente a passar. Pela imagem de satélite nota-se isso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 08:06)

Volta a agravar a chuva! A trovoda continua...


----------



## CapitaoChuva (25 Jan 2016 às 08:07)

Está bonito. Estou à espera que acalme para sair para Lisboa...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jan 2016 às 08:11)

Na estação de Fanhões, a mais perto minimamente funcional a debitar dados, a temperatura caiu 3ºC em 15 minutos, e a pressão aumentou 2hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jan 2016 às 08:19)

Visíveis relâmpagos para SW.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2016 às 08:28)

Visto de Odivelas, há 20 minutos. (Com o telemóvel)


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2016 às 08:28)

AndréFrade disse:


> Visíveis relâmpagos para SW.


 

que foto impressionante e brutal  
pessoal vá toca a tirar fotos 


por aqui, um pouco mais para o interior, ainda nada o sol ainda espreita, vou vendo os escuros a passar, a minha hora há de chegar


----------



## TekClub (25 Jan 2016 às 08:31)

chegou aqui a trovoada e o ipma já lançou aviso amarelo para precipitação...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 08:35)

A chuva muito forte continua... condições de condução complicadas por aqui!


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2016 às 08:37)

já ouço vários trovões , está uma escuridão imensa para W e NW, entretanto começa a chover fraco de um aguaceiro que vem de sul


----------



## Brites (25 Jan 2016 às 08:38)

Alguém avisou disto? 
8h05 em pombal autênticas bombas a cair e com curto intervalo!  Acompanhadas por chuva e vento forte! Ainda continuam a cair lá para Serra do Sico mas parece me com menos frequência! 
Mas foi um bom espetáculo para começar  o dia!


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jan 2016 às 08:41)

Chuva moderada e trovoada, com 6 a 7 raios por minuto 

Temperatura a descer, 13,2ºC.


----------



## Geopower (25 Jan 2016 às 08:45)

por Telheiras caiu chuva forte por volta das 8,00h. Neste momento céu muito nublado. 15,4ªC Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2016 às 08:45)

eu sei que o dia acabou de nascer, mas isto mais parece que está a anoitecer, que escuridão!


----------



## TekClub (25 Jan 2016 às 08:48)

pelo modelos isto não parecia nada de especial e acabou por ficar uma coisa muito agressiva...


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jan 2016 às 08:52)

*9,9mm* acumulados na estação do Pólo II.


----------



## Firefigther (25 Jan 2016 às 09:16)

Pelo Montijo autentico diluvio durante uns largos minutos e acompanhados por alguma trovoada. por agora parou.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 09:20)

Aqui durou exactamente uma hora, das 7h30 ás 8h30... foi uma tempestade muito intensa, e vem mais chuva a caminho.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2016 às 09:29)

que chovada agora


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jan 2016 às 09:30)

Torres Vedras e Alcobaça com os maiores acumulados entre as 7h e as 8h:


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2016 às 09:32)

10,2mm em menos de 10 minutos, 1 trovão forte e granizo foi o balanço por aqui... rain rate máximo 240,0mm/h uma chuvada como a muito não via por aqui...


----------



## Portugal Storms (25 Jan 2016 às 09:33)

Bom dia, pela Moita e Palmela manhã de alguma chuva e  trovoada.
Pequeno vídeo do céu espetacular esta manhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 09:39)

No radar vê-se um eco vermelho-roxo grande  em Setúbal...


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2016 às 09:40)

chuva forte continua


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2016 às 09:46)

antes da frente chegar, para onde ouvia os trovões era para estes lados:







depois com a aproximação da frente o céu ficou com este aspecto:











por agora vai continuando a chover , 12.6ºC que é a minima até agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 09:47)

Volta a chuva forte...


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jan 2016 às 10:28)

*13,3mm* acumulados na EMA de Coimbra (Aeródromo) entre as 8h e as 9h: 






A EMA de Coimbra (Bencanta) deve ter o pluviómetro entupido.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 10:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Volta a chuva forte...


Por aqui continua, seguida sem parar...


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2016 às 10:39)

por aqui continua a chover bem sem parar


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2016 às 10:50)

Apesar de ter voltado a dormir foi um despertar cheio de trovões xD


----------



## Candy (25 Jan 2016 às 10:56)

Bom dia,
Eram cerca das 4h30/5h00, aquando da passagem da frente, acordei com um peso de água estrondoso, no centro de Peniche.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Jan 2016 às 11:38)

Bom dia!
Por volta das 7h30 acordei com um autentico dilúvio por aqui!! Às 8h houve 2 fortes trovões, um deles caiu mesmo aqui perto  Pena não ter havido mais...
O resto da manhã tem sido de chuva moderada a forte, mas tem enfraquecido gradualmente. Até agora levo *6,4 mm *acumulados!
*13,3ºC* actuais
Quando a parte mais activa da frente passou a temperatura desceu bruscamente! Passou de 16,1ºC para 12,8ºC num espaço de 2h


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 11:53)

Aqui volta a chover torrencialmente sem parar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

O dia de hoje acordou com nebulosidade, mas nada levava a crer que por volta das 8:15 da manha, começou a escurecer muito, e pouco depois começou a chover de forma torrencial, que ainda durou uns bons 20 minutos.
Fez também ainda um bons trovões e relâmpagos, que iluminavam esta manhã escura.
Depois disso a chuva passou para aguaceiros moderados, e ainda persistem neste momento.
Diria que devia ter caído uns 10mm .
No mapa do IPMA aparece pelo menos 2 relâmpagos que caíram na zona de Torres Novas, ambos são de sinal negativo.
Alguém me esclarecer sobre a diferença entre ser de sinal positivo e negativo, e se estes são mais fortes, ou mais fracos do que os de símbolo vermelho, ainda não investiguei muito a área das trovoadas?

1º
*25/01/2016 08:37:40*
*Amp: -14.2
Lat: 39.5199, Long: -8.5459

2º
25/01/2016 08:36:41
Amp: -13.8
Lat: 39.5104, Long: -8.5586
*


O distrito de Santarém está em alerta amarelo até as 18 horas de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

Boas,

Por *Cascais* o acumulado encontra-se fixado nos *8 mm*.
Em *Alcabideche* segue nos *7,1 mm*, no Linhó aka Penico, segue nos *13,2 mm*.

Parece que vou terminar o mês nos *100 mm*,  dentro da média, nada mau tendo em conta a miseria dos meses anteriores,sigo com *94,6 mm*,
O *Linhó* segue nos *172,9 mm , *muito bom, a linha de água de Manique vem daqueles lados, o caudal da mesma é um indicativo do mês um pouco chuvoso para aquelas bandas.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (25 Jan 2016 às 12:59)

Eu que amo uma bela trovoada nem acredito que perdi a madrugada de hoje 
Nem com este lindo fui capaz de acordar, já ouvi dizer que fez abanar os vidros. Caiu a cerca de 2km de minha casa.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2016 às 13:01)

Bom dia, hoje acordei eram 8h com um forte trovão acompanhado de chuva intensa. A temperatura entrentanto desceu 2 graus aquando da passagem da Célula.  De momento não chove mas promete.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2016 às 13:08)

Vai chovendo, acumulados até agora 13,0mm

Nunca pensei que iria ver trovoada com pressão nos 1030hpa 

13,1ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (25 Jan 2016 às 13:23)

Grande trovão por volta das 8:00 logo a seguir ao granizo/chuva fortissima que caiu por volta dessa hora. A partir daí continuou a chover mas nada demais. Penso que o pior já tenha passado até pelo que vejo no radar, qual é a lógica do IPMA colocar o aviso de manhã e prolongá-lo até ás 18horas?


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2016 às 13:35)

Boas!
Sigo com *13,8°C*, sendo a mínima do dia. 
Não houve trovoada por aqui. 
A frente já enfraqueceu bastante e está neste momento a prosseguir para o interior. Vamos ver o que o pós-frontal nos reserva.


----------



## celsomartins84 (25 Jan 2016 às 14:11)

Aqui fica um registo de um colega meu que vive em Pragança (encosta da serra do montejunto)
18.2 mm entre as 07h e as 08h desta manhã!!!


----------



## Candy (25 Jan 2016 às 14:16)

O valor da precipitação registada, ou mostrada, pela EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro não pode, de forma alguma, estar correcta! A força da chuva, pelo menos, entre as 4h30 e as 5h30 da manhã e a duração que teve deveria corresponder a valores bem altos, em nada comparáveis aos que se podem ver na página do ipma.
Será, provavelmente, consequência do mau estado em que se encontra a estação.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2016 às 14:19)

Candy disse:


> O valor da precipitação registada, ou mostrada, pela EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro não pode, de forma alguma, estar correcta! A força da chuva, pelo menos, entre as 4h30 e as 5h30 da manhã e a duração que teve deveria corresponder a valores bem altos, em nada comparáveis aos que se podem ver na página do ipma.
> Será, provavelmente, consequência do mau estado em que se encontra a estação.


Se calhar não acumulou assim tanto por causa do vento, não?


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2016 às 14:24)

está a começar a chover de novo, pelo radar vem a 2ª dose , mas esta em principio será menos que a primeira


----------



## Maravedi (25 Jan 2016 às 14:35)

report de neve em alguns locais menos prováveis, nomeadamente Fátima.... será que se confirma?


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 14:36)

Chove torrencialmente sem parar à meia hora pelo menos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 14:37)

Maravedi disse:


> report de neve em alguns locais menos prováveis, nomeadamente Fátima.... será que se confirma?


Estou a 7Km e ainda não dei conta...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2016 às 14:41)

Maravedi disse:


> report de neve em alguns locais menos prováveis, nomeadamente Fátima.... será que se confirma?


É impossível. A cota de neve vai nos 2000 metros nessa zona.


----------



## Candy (25 Jan 2016 às 14:42)

A chuva tem estado a marcar presença, mas há cerca de 15 minutos caiu um aguaceiro "grosso" e os vidros das janelas ficaram embaciados. 
Continua a chuva, embora fraca, e os vidros continuam embaciados.


----------



## Candy (25 Jan 2016 às 14:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Se calhar não acumulou assim tanto por causa do vento, não?


Nops!... O vento era fraco a moderado e a chuva foi mesmo muita! A estação está muito danificada.


----------



## fhff (25 Jan 2016 às 14:47)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Aqui fica um registo de um colega meu que vive em Pragança (encosta da serra do montejunto)
> 18.2 mm entre as 07h e as 08h desta manhã!!!


Pela Atalaia, perto de Praganca, foram 20 mm. Choveu e
 trovejou bastante, entre as 0700 e 0730. Em Colares, sigo com 10 mm. Por agora, nao chove.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2016 às 14:48)

Maravedi disse:


> report de neve em alguns locais menos prováveis, nomeadamente Fátima.... será que se confirma?



Estava a ver que este ano não tínhamos as habituais confusões de hidrometeoros  . Provavelmente granizo ou saraiva... Neve é totalmente impossível a essas cotas hoje.


----------



## Maravedi (25 Jan 2016 às 14:52)

vitamos disse:


> Estava a ver que este ano não tínhamos as habituais confusões de hidrometeoros  . Provavelmente granizo ou saraiva... Neve é totalmente impossível a essas cotas hoje.



Nada disso... eu recebi uma mensagem e resolvi confirmar aqui... entretanto já contactei a pessoa e foi lapso dele e de muitos outros... é que alguém resolveu andar a "twitar" uma noticia de fevereiro de 2013 e pronto, o poder da net fez o resto 

Estava a achar estranho, mas como estou "fechado" dentro de 4 paredes, estava a ver se se confirmava alguma anomalia...


----------



## Leiga (25 Jan 2016 às 14:57)

Chove torrencialmente na Quinta da Sardinha já há algum tempo!


----------



## Leiga (25 Jan 2016 às 15:01)

Estou a cerca de 10 km e nada de frio... diria que é quase impossível, para além das cotas de neve estarem altíssimas...



Maravedi disse:


> report de neve em alguns locais menos prováveis, nomeadamente Fátima.... será que se confirma?


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2016 às 15:28)

caiu mais uma chuvita em geral fraca, neste momento já não chove e dos aguaceiros que se seguem não espero nada de especial, mas foi um bom dia , céu continua encoberto


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2016 às 15:28)

Vista para norte, onde se vêm alguns mammatus:





Vista para sul. O sol a espreitar, depois da passagem da célula. Acabou por deixar um aguaceiro moderado:


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 16:19)

Volta a chover...


----------



## TekClub (25 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

por aqui pelo radar uma nuvem com eco laranja...


----------



## bmelo (25 Jan 2016 às 16:33)

grande carga de água pela zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria...


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2016 às 16:41)

Às 8:30 da manhã ouvi um trovão relativamente próximo em Vialonga. Já não ouvia um único trovão desde 25/10/2015, ou seja, há precisamente 3 meses.


----------



## Geopower (25 Jan 2016 às 16:54)

por Telheiras céu muito nublado com abertas. Situação tipica de pós-frontal. Vemto fraco. 16.0ºC. Vista para N/NE:


----------



## Geopower (25 Jan 2016 às 17:01)

Geopower disse:


> por Telheiras céu muito nublado com abertas. Situação tipica de pós-frontal. 16.0ºC. Vista para NE:


observando o radar está a deslocar-se para Sul. Vem ai aguaceiro.


----------



## mhenriques (25 Jan 2016 às 17:04)

Caldas, segue com 13ºC com vento fraco, sem chuva e 95% Hr.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2016 às 17:22)

Boa tarde, aqui pela Estefânia parou de chover por volta das 13h  e desde então tem vindo a melhorar. De momento Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2016 às 17:36)

Sinceramente, não percebo o porquê de ter sido implementado o aviso amarelo, quer para Lisboa, quer para os restantes distritos. Tudo indicava para a melhoria do tempo mas enfim não me vou prolongar nisto.
Sigo com *14,1°C*.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2016 às 17:43)

interessante, aguaceiro a sul:


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2016 às 17:49)

Boas

Aqui o registo final de precipitação foi de 14,6mm com um rain rate máximo de 240,0mm/h pelas 09:15

Máxima de 17,1ºC a meia da madrugada 

Agora estão 14,0ºC


----------



## Teles (25 Jan 2016 às 18:56)

Boas por aqui o dia foi uma autentica surpresa com trovoadas logo de madrugada , apenas tive hipóteses de fazer um mini filme e tirar umas fotos ao longo do dia, precipitação até ao momento de 18,7mm:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jan 2016 às 19:08)

Céus de hoje (fotografias não editadas, apenas redução de tamanho):

8h17






8h22





8h22





8h34





8h35





8h37





15h15





17h13





17h13





--


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2016 às 19:08)

Boas noites,

Acumulado: *7,1 mm*
T.maxima: *16,1ºC* ( de madrugada)
T.actual/minima: *12,0ºC*

Perspectiva-se uma noite bastante fresca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jan 2016 às 19:29)

Bem parece que o aquecimento do dia de ontem impulsionou bem a frente de hoje!

Máxima de* 16,9ºC* pela meia-noite
Mínima a fazer-se agora, nos* 12,4ºC*

Brutal descida da temperatura das 7h36 até às 8h36, desceu *3ºC*.
Acumulado de *12,2 mm* a engordar bem o acumulado de Janeiro.
Pelas 7h30 acumulou 8,1 mm em *10 minutos.*
Frentes muito boas para o sul, principalmente o Alentejo*. 
*
Fiquei chocado quando ia a sair de casa e vi duas árvores da mesma espécie, uma com flores e a outra não. Flores que só aparecem em Março...

Pressão nos 1032,4 hPa, prestes a ser a mais alta do ano.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2016 às 19:50)

Boa tarde/noite!
Sigo com *13,0°C*. 
Tem sido um ano bastante interessante. Desde o início do ano já houve 2 dias de trovoada, enquanto que no ano passado, só houve 4 dias (que me lembre), na minha zona. Ainda bem!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2016 às 20:34)

Fotos de hoje :


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2016 às 20:35)

Por aqui o nevoeiro já está instalado, a visibilidade já não é muita.
actual: 11.6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jan 2016 às 20:41)

Ainda sobre a trovoada desta manhã:









(Panorâmica feita à pressa)


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2016 às 20:47)

Falei com os familiares da zona oeste, e relataram chuva torrencial e violenta trovoada, inclusive faltou a electricidade durante a madrugada.
O radar não enganava, foram algumas células com eco vermelho escuro/roxo a cruzarem aquelas aldeias, Monte Bom,Pedra Amassada, Sobral da Abelheira,  e Picanceira, falo do concelho de Mafra.

Veio mesmo a calhar, obrigado @Duarte Sousa.


____________________
*
11,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2016 às 21:44)

Em termos de fotos, só consegui tirar esta em Cascais, eram 8:45, fica apenas o registo.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jan 2016 às 23:26)

Sigo com *8ºC*, actual mínima, céu limpo e nevoeiro a formar-se.
Máxima de *16ºC*, registada de madrugada. 

Precipitação acumulada na cidade de Coimbra:


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2016 às 23:34)

Boa noite, dia de hoje marcado por trovoada e fortes chuvadas pela manhã, não espero nada de especial para amanhã e 4ª feira apenas Sol e temperaturas um pouco mais baixas mas nada de especial. Sigo com Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 11,7ºC.


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Jan 2016 às 23:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O mesmo por aqui! Grande dilúvio com granizo e rajadas fortes, só faltou mesmo uma trovoada para compensar ter-me levantado da cama
> 
> O mapa de DEAs do IPMA acusa algumas descargas mesmo aqui na minha zona pelas 07:20 e pelas 07:34, mas das duas uma: ou foram muito fracas e foram abafadas pela chuvada, ou de facto não ocorreram. Uma dela foi em Montemor, @AnDré @Vitor TT ouviram alguma coisa?
> 
> Já se ouvem os bombeiros...



Ouvi qualquer coisa mas pouco intenso, mas a ser em Montemor tinha ouvido com força dado que estou a menos de 2 km em linha recta, agora a chuva sim deu gosto ouvir,

durante a manhã esteve quase sempre a chover, mas mais fraca, início da tarde veio o sol e pronto lá se foi a chuva , mais frio como deveria ser nesta altura do ano,

pelas 14:30h a caminho do trabalho va CRIL apanhei alguma chuva e os "normais" acidentes de viação tinha 13º C no carro até Benfica, ainda tirei uns "bonecos" ainda na Arroja, mas não tem nada de significado,

actualmente estão 10,3º C e 90% Hr.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2016 às 09:17)

Por aqui o dia de hoje acordou com nevoeiro, e algum frio.
mínima: 5.1ºC
actual: 9.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2016 às 10:06)

minima *6.2ºC*
actual *9.2ºC*, 99% humidade e bastante nevoeiro


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2016 às 10:22)

O jardim em frente está esbranquiçado. Será geada fraca? Realmente passei ao lado do jardim e estava coberto por orvalho na zona com sol.
Mínima de 8,4°C


----------



## criz0r (26 Jan 2016 às 10:22)

Bom dia, aqui pela Estefânia segue tudo calmo como era de esperar, de momento Céu pouco nublado e vento quase inexistente.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Jan 2016 às 10:58)

Bom dia
Inicio da manhã com nevoeiro. Mínima de *4,5ºC*.
De momento, *8,7ºC*, céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2016 às 11:50)

Boas,

Cascais segue nos *15,5ºC*.
Em Alcabideche registei uma minima de* 7,3ºC
*
A precipitação regressa Quinta, a tempo do mês fechar nos 100 mm /110 mm.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2016 às 12:26)

Em Caneças ontem a precipitação ficou-se pelos 12,4mm.

O acumulado mensal segue dentro da média: 127,3mm


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2016 às 13:17)

já com sol e algumas nuvens a passear, 14.7ºC a subir

a precipitação ontem foi *14.5mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2016 às 17:35)

Parece que manhã houve mesmo geada fraca no jardim, algo raro por aqui. Mas as condições eram propícias, pelas 19h já estavam os carros todos cobertos por geada, o vento era nulo e o céu estava limpo. Se calhar ocorreu uma inversão, não sei... 
Existe um aquífero debaixo do jardim e escorre até à parte mais baixa e entope a sarjeta, pelo que ela continua assim infinitamente.... 

Mínima: *8,4ºC*
Máxima: *17,1ºC*
Acumulado de *0,5 mm*
Pressão chegou aos *1035 hPa*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2016 às 17:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que manhã houve mesmo geada fraca no jardim, algo raro por aqui. Mas as condições eram propícias, *pelas 19h já estavam os carros todos cobertos por geada*, o vento era nulo e o céu estava limpo. Se calhar ocorreu uma inversão, não sei...
> Existe um aquífero debaixo do jardim e escorre até à parte mais baixa e entope a sarjeta, pelo que ela continua assim infinitamente....
> 
> Mínima: *8,4ºC*
> ...



Sinceramente não acho isso possível no dia de ontem.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2016 às 18:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que manhã houve mesmo geada fraca no jardim, algo raro por aqui. Mas as condições eram propícias, pelas 19h já estavam os carros todos cobertos por geada, o vento era nulo e o céu estava limpo. Se calhar ocorreu uma inversão, não sei...



Geada ou orvalhada?
Belas tem de facto uns vales encaixados muito susceptíveis a geadas. Mas não "com este calor". E muito menos às 19h. 
Nunca me lembro ver ninguém na região de Lisboa a raspar o gelo dos carros às 19h.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2016 às 19:21)

Dia mais normal em termos de temperaturas.

Extremos térmicos: *7,3ºC* / *14,6ºC*

T.actual: *10,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2016 às 19:34)

AnDré disse:


> Geada ou orvalhada?
> Belas tem de facto uns vales encaixados muito susceptíveis a geadas. Mas não "com este calor". E muito menos às 19h.
> Nunca me lembro ver ninguém na região de Lisboa a raspar o gelo dos carros às 19h.



Exacto, talvez em Bucelas sejam possivel observar geada às 19 horas nos carros, ainda assim tenho muitas duvidas, agora, geada no solo é bem possível.
Da minha experiência nas inversões, só me lembro de observar geada fraca às 19 00 horas, mas no solo, no vale do rio Cuco, próximo da aldeia de Junqueiros, Mafra.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jan 2016 às 20:46)

Boas!
Sigo com *11,7°C*.
A máxima ficou nos 16,0°C e a mínima nos 10,1°C.
A próxima mínima vai ser interessante se a temperatura continuar a descer neste ritmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2016 às 21:00)

Depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro e gélida, á tarde o sol veio para aquecer.
Sigo com 12.2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2016 às 22:28)

AnDré disse:


> Geada ou orvalhada?
> Belas tem de facto uns vales encaixados muito susceptíveis a geadas. Mas não "com este calor". E muito menos às 19h.
> Nunca me lembro ver ninguém na região de Lisboa a raspar o gelo dos carros às 19h.


Deve ser esse o termo, orvalhada  Mas de manhã o jardim estava esbranquiçado, eu cheguei a ver a relva e estava cheia de gotículas de água nas pontas. Mas o orvalho é transparente por isso o que dava o tom branco? Às 19h vi os carros com os vidros esbranquiçados daí ter dito que parecia geada...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jan 2016 às 22:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Deve ser esse o termo, orvalhada  Às 19h vi os carros com os vidros esbranquiçados daí ter dito que parecia geada...



Também poderão ser os vidros embaciados  19h é ,por norma a hora, de as pessoas chegarem a casa, e a diferença de temperatura entre o interior do carro quente e o exterior frio poderá resultar nisso, aqui na minha zona até é algo comum.


----------



## Geopower (26 Jan 2016 às 22:43)

Em Telheiras dia calmo caracterizado por céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas. Temperatura atual: 13.1 ºC

Extremos do dia:
11.4ºC
17.3ºC


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2016 às 23:26)

actual *8.5ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2016 às 23:43)

Noite fria e dia ameno...

Mínima de 6,3ºc e máxima de 17,7ºC

0,2mm da humidade da madrugada

Agora estão 11,3ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jan 2016 às 23:53)

Já sigo com *10,9°C*.


----------



## criz0r (27 Jan 2016 às 01:59)

Boas madrugadas, por aqui está tudo calmo mas já se nota alguma nebulosidade alta, a temperatura tem estado a oscilar na casa dos 10ºC. Agora estão 10,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2016 às 09:55)

minima *4.7ºC*
actual *7.7ºC* e nevoeiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2016 às 10:02)

Por aqui mais um dia que acordou bem fresco e com nevoeiro.
mínima 7.7ºC
actual 8.6ºC


----------



## criz0r (27 Jan 2016 às 10:30)

Bom dia, e hoje a manhã segue com Céu limpo e vento fraco. Ontem antes de me deitar havia muita nebulosidade alta mas esfumou-se tudo durante a noite. Veremos o que nos reserva o dia de amanhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2016 às 11:14)

Sigo com *14ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.
Os principais modelos metem um dia chuvoso q.b para amanhã.
Em principio, a precipitação surge logo à noite.
O fim de semana  será com muito sol, maravilha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2016 às 12:14)

*Prejuízos de 2,5 milhões no Parque Verde devido às cheias*

As cheias que ocorreram em Coimbra no dia 11 e 12 de janeiro provocaram prejuízos de 2,5 milhões a três milhões de euros no complexo do Parque Verde.

As cheias que ocorreram em Coimbra provocaram prejuízos "entre os 2,5 milhões de euros e os três milhões de euros" nos estabelecimentos do Parque Verde, disse o administrador do agrupamento de empresas que gere o Complexo Verde do Mondego, Rogério Emídio Silva.
Segundo Rogério Emídio Silva, esta foi* a maior cheia* alguma vez verificada desde o início da exploração daqueles espaços à beira-rio, em 2004, tendo a água atingido 1,40 metros "dentro das casas".

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...ho=Coimbra&Option=Interior&content_id=5001322


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2016 às 12:21)

Boas

Mínima de 5,8ºC

Agora uns amenos 15,1ºC sem vento nenhum e muito sol


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jan 2016 às 13:00)

Mínima:* 8,7ºC*

Vento nulo a fraco
Céu pouco nublado


----------



## AJJ (27 Jan 2016 às 19:32)

Bem depois de um dia de sol e calor, o tempo arrefeceu durante a tarde.

Neste momento a temperatura parece-me estar nos 10º nas avenidas novas.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2016 às 19:43)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *8,3ºC */ *15,7ºC*

Amanhã será uma boa rega.* *


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jan 2016 às 19:51)

Máxima: *15,9ºC* 
Está difícil para descer


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jan 2016 às 20:45)

Boas! 
Sigo com *13,9°C*. 
A máxima ficou nos *15,7°C*.
A mínima ficou nos *9,9°C*.
O céu esteve maioritariamente nublado por nuvens altas mas à tarde apareceram alguns cumulus humilis.
Entretanto, vai chegando uma linha de precipitação fraca a moderada:


----------



## DaniFR (27 Jan 2016 às 21:50)

Boa noite

*11,5ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Máxima: *15,7ºC*
Mínima:* 6,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2016 às 22:06)

O radar está meio mentiroso, eco azul , mas nenhuma pinga.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2016 às 23:22)

Vai chuviscando.


----------



## Tufao André (28 Jan 2016 às 00:07)

À cerca de 5 min choveu com bastante intensidade, mas agora ja acalmou um pouco! Apenas chuva fraca com pingas grossas. Não a esperava tão cedo...
Amanhã o dia promete bem em termos de chuva e vamos lá ver se somos brindados com uma bela trovoada!


----------



## TekClub (28 Jan 2016 às 00:11)

Estou a ver que isto vai ser como na segunda já estão a por avisos em cima da hora...


----------



## criz0r (28 Jan 2016 às 01:55)

Boa noite, por aqui choveu durante pouco tempo mas com alguma intensidade há coisa de 1h, de momento não chove e o vento mantém-se fraco. Temperatura nos 12,8ºC.
Aguardemos então o dia de manhã para ver o que se vai passar.


----------



## Candy (28 Jan 2016 às 05:08)

Autchhhh... Chove torrencialmente em Peniche!!!


----------



## cristiana Morgado (28 Jan 2016 às 05:27)

Bom dia ,
Começou a  entretanto, mas com pouca intensidade


----------



## TekClub (28 Jan 2016 às 05:33)

Bom dia, por aqui também vai chovendo fraco...


----------



## cristiana Morgado (28 Jan 2016 às 05:49)

chove torrencialmente  neste momento!


----------



## Rachie (28 Jan 2016 às 06:15)

Acordei às 6.50 e chovia torrencialmente. Até o gato estava assustado :-D agora acalmou um pouco mas ainda chove moderado


----------



## Garcia (28 Jan 2016 às 06:21)

Bom dia. .
Aguaceiros por vezes forte por aqui também. .
Agora abrandou. .


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2016 às 07:52)

Boas 

Bela chuvada durante a madrugada,  rendeu 10,4 mm.


----------



## Geopower (28 Jan 2016 às 08:47)

bom dia. Choveu bem toda a msdrugada. Neste momento céu a ficar pouco nublado. 13,4*C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2016 às 09:40)

Bom dia
Por aqui a madrugada foi bem regada com aguaceiros moderados que pararam agora á pouco.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2016 às 09:52)

à bocado choveu befm no inicio da manhã em Lisboa
lá para a minha terra de Coruche há poucos minutos estava a chover bem que me disseram

por agora não chove em Lisboa (hoje e amanhã faço o seguimento em Lisboa)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

Bom dia.

A frente passou mais cedo do que estava previsto. Parou de chover pelas 8h30, e está Sol já há 1h.


*Mínimas:*

*26/01:* 7,1ºC
*27/01:* 8,2ºC
*28/01:* 11,5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jan 2016 às 11:50)

Acumulado de* 12 mm* a fechar bem o mês

Mínima de *11,8ºC*
Pressão a subir rapidamente


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2016 às 12:08)

Em *Alcabideche* , com  a chuva da madrugada (*10,4 mm*) o acumulado de precipitação mensal subiu para os *105 mm, *não espero mais chuva, quanto muito,um aguaceiro ou outro nas próximas horas.
Passado um mês,grande parte das ribeiras têm água, voltou tudo a normalidade.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2016 às 12:50)

Boas

Mínima de 10,9ºC

A frente passou ao inicio da manha e deixou uns belos 10,4mm acumulados 

Agora céu nublado com abertas e tempo ameno 16,2ºC com pressão muito alta 1030,5hpa e vento nulo


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2016 às 12:57)

Bom dia! Aguaceiro forte aqui... depois de uma manhã cheia de sol!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2016 às 13:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Aguaceiro forte aqui... depois de uma manhã cheia de sol!


Foi curto, demorou 15 min... mas ficou tudo bem molhado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2016 às 14:20)

A tarde por aqui segue amena, com 16.6ºC
mínima:9ºC


----------



## Candy (28 Jan 2016 às 21:08)

Boas,
Por cá está bastante vento com rajadas nada meigas. A temperatura tem rondado os 13ºC, mas a sensação térmica, devido ao vento, é de um ar gélido. 
Há cerca de uma hora caiu um pequeno aguaceiro de pingo grosso. 
Não temos registo da EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro provavelmente, ainda, devido ao estado em que se encontra a estação. Amanhã vou lá ver se continua na mesma, mas pela falta de dados acredito que sim.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2016 às 21:46)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> Por cá está bastante vento com rajadas nada meigas. A temperatura tem rondado os 13ºC, mas a sensação térmica, devido ao vento, é de um ar gélido.
> Há cerca de uma hora caiu um pequeno aguaceiro de pingo grosso.
> Não temos registo da EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro provavelmente, ainda, devido ao estado em que se encontra a estação. Amanhã vou lá ver se continua na mesma, mas pela falta de dados acredito que sim.



De facto a manutenção das estações vai de mau a pior.

Por aqui depois da chuva durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã, o dia foi de boas abertas e alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde.

Este Inverno tem seguido com Tmin asquerosas, excepto no inicio de Novembro que quando deveriam ser mais altas.


----------



## Candy (28 Jan 2016 às 22:54)

Sigo com muito vento acompanhado de rajadas bastante fortes! É uma pena não ter como medir a intensidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jan 2016 às 23:32)

Máxima de *16,3ºC*

Temperatura pelas 19h já estava bem fresca, aumentou ligeiramente e mantém-se nos 12ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2016 às 10:33)

Boas,

Muito sol e vento moderado.
_________

Dia histórico este, faz hoje 10 anos que ocorreu queda de neve a cotas baixas, o tempo voa.
O inverno segue ameno, não vejo qualquer minima fria para os proximos 10 dias, incrivel, enfim é o que temos.


----------



## JCS (29 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

Boa tarde, estão 16,1ºC com muito sol. A mínima foi de 10,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2016 às 14:35)

Boas

Mínima de 10,1ºC

Agora uns bem amenos 16,1ºC e vento nulo... faz a esta mesma hora 10 anos que estava a nevar aqui...dificilmente volto a ver nevar aqui na vida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jan 2016 às 15:53)

Por aqui sigo com uma bela e quente tarde, com 18.6ºC
mínima: 7ºC

Lembro-me bem da neve que aqui caiu faz hoje 10 anos, ainda chegou a cobrir as ervas, mas depois desapareceu em pouco tempo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jan 2016 às 18:56)

Máxima morna de *16,9ºC*
Mínima de *10,4ºC*

Vento fraco e pressão quase nos* 1035 hPa*


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2016 às 19:29)

chguei agora à Fajarda, o acumulado de ontem foi *4.9mm*, temperatura actual é 12.9ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2016 às 19:33)

Boas

Máxima de 17,0ºC

Agora estão 13,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2016 às 20:48)

Boa noite,

A temperatura máxima subiu aos *15,0ºC*.
Agora, sigo com *11,5ºC*.

________________
Ontem, a estação do INAG aqui da zona, a uma cota 325 metros, acumulou 14 mm.
O acumulado mensal ronda os 140 mm.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Jan 2016 às 21:45)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *6,5ºC*

Máxima: *15,5ºC*
Mínima: *3,8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (30 Jan 2016 às 03:00)

Boas madrugadas, por aqui segue tudo calmo, Céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura nos 10,6ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2016 às 09:50)

O dia aqui acordou fresquinho, o sol ainda está tímido.
De salientar também a presença de muito orvalho.
mínima: 4.6ºC
actual:8.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2016 às 10:56)

minima de *3.1ºC*
actual *11.2ºC* e nuvens altas


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2016 às 11:57)

Boas

Mais um dia Primaveril

Mínima de 7,8ºC

Agora muito sol, vento nulo e 14,0ºC


----------



## DaniFR (30 Jan 2016 às 14:07)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *2,9ºC*

Neste momento, *12,3ºC* com o céu muito nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2016 às 14:27)

Boas

Sigo com 14,0ºC e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2016 às 14:37)

*15.1ºC* algumas nuvens e vento em geral fraco


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2016 às 16:53)

chegou agora as nuvens da frente fraca que está a afectar o litoral norte com chuviscos, senti logo um arrefecimento, céu a ficar encoberto de norte para sul, máxima 15.3ºC, actual 13.8ºC a descer e o vento a enfraquecer também de fraco para muito fraco com a chegada das nuvens


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2016 às 17:24)

Hoje acabei por registar uma mínima relativamente alta por culpa do vento moderado.

Extremos térmicos: *10,9ºC* / *14,2ºC*
Dia  fresco devido ao vento moderado a forte.

T.actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2016 às 18:03)

Reportagem de hoje, basicamente retrata uma área geográfica diferente do habitual, fui até à aldeia *Anços, Sintra* famosa pela sua cascata, e foi mesmo esse o motivo que me levou ate lá.

Condições atmosféricas: Céu pouco nublado/ Encoberto, vento moderado e temperatura a oscilar entre 14,2ºC / 12,9ºC
Extremos altimétricos: 100 mts / 212 mts

*Cortegaça*, com uma bela vista para a serra e para grande várzea onde se encontra a base aérea da Granja.






*Morelena*







*Fonte Segueteira*, em *Maceira*.
Local  interessante, muita agua disparada da fonte / nascente.











Entrada de *Anços*





Por fim, o rio mourão e respectiva cascata.






Vertente com inclinação tremenda, tal e qual como está representado na carta militar, curvas de nível muito próximas umas das outras, embora o desnível seja de apenas 55 metros.






A cascata:











Video


----------



## Geopower (30 Jan 2016 às 19:11)

boa noite! Telheiras segue com 14.1ºC. Vento fraco de Norte.
Extremos do dia:
11.5ºC
16.6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2016 às 21:41)

Mínima: *9,8ºC*
Máxima: *16,4ºC*

Pressão chegou aos *1038.8 hPa*, máxima do ano. 
Vento fraco


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2016 às 02:09)

Boa noite, o dia de ontem foi marcado pela nebulosidade que se instalou durante o início da tarde até agora. Arrefeceu bastante quando o sol foi "tapado". De momento Céu encoberto, vento fraco e actuais 13,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2016 às 12:03)

Boas, 

13,5 graus  na vila de Mafra.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2016 às 12:16)

minima *9.4ºC*

actual *16ºC*, algumas nuvens e bastantes nuvens a vir de norte e um ventinho


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2016 às 12:31)

Boas

Mínima de 11,7ºC

Agora sol e 16,0ºC

Mais um dia quente neste ano sem inverno...(Até agora)


----------



## Candy (31 Jan 2016 às 12:35)

Bom dia,
Seguimos com temperatura de 14ºC no centro de Peniche. Vento fraco e céu encoberto. 
Hoje o dia amanheceu cinzento e com muita humidade. Até há pouco estava tudo molhado e ainda se mantém nas zonas sombrias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jan 2016 às 14:52)

Mínima: *12,1ºC*
Máxima: *16,8ºC

*


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2016 às 15:42)

Máxima de 17,2ºC

Agora estão 16,8ºC e céu pouco nublado com vento nulo


----------



## DaniFR (31 Jan 2016 às 16:47)

Boa tarde 

Por aqui, dia igual ao de ontem, com o céu sempre encoberto. 
Temperatura actual: *14ºC*

Máxima: *14,3ºC*
Mínima: *8,2ºC*


----------



## Candy (31 Jan 2016 às 17:28)

Hoje fui ver como estava a Estação Meteorológica do Cabo Carvoeiro.
 Parece mentira, mas não é!... A estação encontra-se, pelo menos há um mês danificada e ainda nada foi feito. 
Não é de admirar faltar alguns dados da estação e os que são debitados nem sempre correspondem à realidade. 
O anemómetro parece estar a trabalhar bem. Pelo menos roda!... a direção do vento tb está correcta. 
O pluviómetro e o sensor de temperatura estão de pé. 
Quanto ao resto... com o painel caído no chão não podemos esperar muito.


----------



## lm1960 (31 Jan 2016 às 17:52)

Boas,

jonas_87, acho eu já passei perto dessa fonte num passeio TT no percurso entre Montelavar e Terrugem +/-...tinha uma ponte feita com um só pedra, não transitável.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2016 às 18:24)

Boas,

Lá regressaram as maximas amenas: *16,6ºC*
Temperatura actual:* 13,9ºC
______________
*
Visita relâmpago à região oeste ( Monte Bom, Mafra).
Em determinados invernos, como por exemplo os  dois utimos , a zona de vale do lado esquerdo, estava amarelado, devido ás ervas queimadas da geada, este ano não há nada disso,antes pelo contrario.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2016 às 21:18)

*13,5ºC* e vento moderado.
E pronto, segue assim este inverno...


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2016 às 22:17)

Bem! Este tópico tem estado tão parado! 
Até eu perdi a vontade de vir aqui, mas enfim, sigo com *13,8°C*. O vento está nulo e o céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2016 às 01:48)

Boa noite, ontem Domingo foi mais um daqueles dias monótonos, temperatura como nos últimos dias e o céu ora nublado ora com algumas abertas e assim continuará em principio durante mais esta semana. De momento estão 12,5ºC com vento inexistente e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------

